# (Desoxypipradrol/10 mgs) First experience: Which way is Poland?!



## fastandbulbous

I've decided to put a few of my initial impressions of this 'designer stimulant' into the written word form just in case (as I seriously expect) it becomes 'the next big thing' among stimulants, much like what happened with the appearance of MDPV.

My first encounter of this substance was that it looked pretty much like any other drug - a fluffy white powder with no real distinguishing smell.

Anyway, measured out 10mg as that seemed like a reasonmable dose going by the drug it's derived from, pipradrol (which has a clinocal dose of 2mg , but requires 5-10 mg to start being really enjoyable). Dissolved it in water and administered it rectally. I've taken to using this route for first times as if you suddenly thin, fuck I've taken too much, you can eject it from your body pretty quickly. Vomiting isn't alays that easy in a panicky state.

Anyway afte that I went into my home town to get the usual things we've run out of (milk & cat food, always bloody cat food!) and go to the Post Office to pay a bill. After standing in a huge que at the post office, I started heading to the other end of town to get the shopping, but as I'm walking doen the street I notice I seem to be walking faster than everybody else. 'Oh yes, the drug' I thought, but while all of the recognisanle mental effects were present, my body was giving absolutely no feedback signs indicating a stimulant. Walkied a few minutes more and I'm grinning to myself lika a village idiot as all I'm thinking about is a scene from Blackadder the first that relates to how I feel at the moment (the scene where Blacjadder is walking through the town, peasants come up doffing their cap  with a' good morning lord Blackadder' with a reply, 'good morning peasant' followed by a slep to the side of the peasant''s head!). I'm really starting to enjoy this! 

Went arond Tescos in a very good mood, simging songs to myself in a less than quiet voice. The checkout had a big que, but unlike when I've had speed and stand there muttering 'fuckin' HURRY UP', I'm happily just standing awaiting my turn. This was the first sign that it was something beyond your normal edgy stimulant. Walking back home, it was almost a state of enjoyable megalomania; I remember thinking,'this is the sort of state that makes you decide to invade Poland!' while striding past snails pace local folk. I put the rest of that dose to good use, collecting up clothers & stcking them in the washing machine, dong other household chores and all in very good spirits.

The second time was going to a friends birthday party. Had another 10mg via rectal route only this time in the company of friends I;m going into babble hyperdrive, a stream of bizzare observations streaming from me that seems to be entertaining the friends standing with me. At this point I did something that I should be given a good slap for doing with an experimental drug, I offered it around for people to try. (I'm normally much more reserved & cautious with relativcely unknown compounds). Everyone I asked just took one look at the grinning ,babbling hippie offering them some weird stuff and said,'hell yes'. Desoxypipradrol does nothing for me sexually other than skightly increasing my kibido at higher (eg 20mg) doses, nor did it do much for other male frinds. but female friends seem to have a certain recognizable stance & gleam in their eye (they later confirmed that most had some degree of libido stimulating effects).

Anyway, I'd done a bit of checking and could find no evidence of MAO inhibition even though I was pretty certain it just didn;t have the right structure to inhibit that particular enzyme - better safe than sorry though) so when the birthday boy starts dishing out 2C-B, it's party time. the 2C-B felt really nice on top of the desoxypipradrol (I don't normally rate 2C-B that much as I like psychedelics to really radically alter my point of perspective) so the night turned out to be one of the best in a long while. Much later when most people had either left or gone to sleep, the 6 other people I'd offered the desoxypipradrol to were all still wide awake and chatting in the kitchen. i asked if anybody wanted another dose (unanimous yes) then someone produced some 2C-D and suggested snorting some. I took my dose and went to the bathroom to administer rectally (I don't snort anything due to having very sensitive sinuses that get infected at the slightes excuse) When I re-entered the kitchen, people were already falling on the floor in fits of laughter and it wasn't long before I was chortling along with everuone else, the it happened... the woman standing next to me (Kat, who Ive known for a few years) started laughing so badly that she puked - yes laughed so much she puked. After a moment of shock we all fell about clutching our sides. it seems that desoxypipradrol mixes with psychedelics far better than any stimulant I've ever had, probably because of the total lack of physical signs of activity (the physical side of most stimulants don't mix well with psychedelics and leave me - and most people IME - feeling edgy). The whole night went better than could have ever been expected.

I've had differing doses via different routes of administration (the most extreme being 20mg via IM route - extremely intense, but still enjoyable) and desoxypipradrol is possibly one of the most physically benign stimulants I've ever had & in my time I've had a very wide variety of the weird and the wonderful!). My only complaint and that's too strong a word really, is it's duration; 10 mg can lead to 16 hours of stimulation, but as it has no physically fatiguing side, it's not that bothersome.

Anybody who uses stimulants for the mood lift and for getting work done etc will most probably love this drug as it gives a high degree of focus when required. Speedfreaks on the other hand, might not as the lack of physical signs of activity means that even the 20mg IM produced no decernable 'rush', just a rapid onset of clarity of thought followed by elavated mood and speedfreaks seem to be all about the rush from their favourite drug. Some people who've had 4-methylaminorex have given very good comparisons of the two.

So I'd say watch the skies (& screens) for the coming of this compound. It's not controlled (in the UK at least) or appear in any legislation so if it doesn't become a popular chemical in general or more specifically on the RC market.scene, I will be utterly gobsmacked with surprise

It is a stimulant that Shulgin said to watch for in the article/paper 'Future drugs of abuse'. Now I know why!


f&b


Additional note - desoxypipradrol seemed the logical name seeing it's the drug pipradrol minus an oxygen atom; much in the way methamphetamine used to be called desoxyephedrine. The chemical name is 2-(alpha,alpha-diphenylmethyl)piperidine hydrochloride


One last thing - a big thank you to the person that made all this possible - I can't say who (for obvious reasons) but you know who you are...

*Tagged by Xorkoth*
substancecode_desoxypipradrol
substancecode_stimulants
explevel_experienced
explevel_retrospective
exptype_positive
exptype_glowing
roacode_oral


----------



## Survival0200

Do you think this could have a place in the world of pharmaceuticals, as an alternative for amphetamines maybe?


----------



## Xorkoth

Nice... thanks for the report


----------



## Dondante

> desoxypipradrol is possibly one of the most physically benign stimulants I've ever had



This statement makes me interested.  



> Speedfreaks on the other hand, might not as the lack of physical signs of activity means that even the 20mg IM produced no decernable 'rush', just a rapid onset of clarity of thought followed by elavated mood and speedfreaks seem to be all about the rush from their favourite drug. Some people who've had 4-methylaminorex have given very good comparisons of the two.



I thought 4-MAR was more like amphetamine ... dopamine release in addition to blocking reuptake.  Isn't deoxypipradrol just a DA and NE reuptake inhibitor like MDPV and methylphenidate?  I'm not a big fan of MDPV, but perhaps this will be different.

Here's an attached table from a 1979 paper on deoxypipradrol:


----------



## haribo1

You went to the post office? and queued without getting the speed 'come ON!' feeling? wow, sounds too good to be true. For all the side-effects, I may as well stick it up my arse  BTW have you tried mixing it with MDPV?


----------



## B9

No physical effects noted by me or the missus , it's as very benign regards psychotic/sleep deprivation effects (much less dodgy tham MDPV/methamp etc)
Gives a mental stimulation that is very very clean  no racing heart noted (BP/pulse not checked) starts off as a low level usage but tolerance builds heavily after 3 days (and nights) there can be some sexual component but not in the same league ~ as MDPV ~ PRO -AM might be an accurate analogy !!
 Desoxy is really good I think, if used wisely, and pretty benign if abused.
 Excellent pick me up and keep me up substance for people who need to get by on less rest than they'd like !  
 I like it a lot ~ in some ways better than MDPV (a drug the one ought to make time for ! )
 this can be incorporated into ones schedule with a little forethought ~ Oh take it early it isn't a short acting substance!
   Some histamine release at around 20 mgs  (suspected as anti histamine cured three of us out of three of scatchy/itchy syndrome ) "PHEW" a good and useful addition to anyones stock I would say !
Would I use it again ~ in short definitely!


----------



## B9

> BTW have you tried mixing it with MDPV?



Yes I have ! Whatcha want to know then  ? ~ well it felt like a mixture of the two simply enough !


----------



## fastandbulbous

> Gives a mental stimulation that is very very clean no racing heart noted (*BP/pulse not checked*)



And there was me thinking that I'd convinced you to be scientific in these things!


Today I've confirmed that desoxypipradrol would be utterly useless as an appetite supressant. 20mg (with some tolerance, so not as big a dose as that looks) had no effect on my enjoyment of the filled crepes my other half had made for afternoon meal today. In fact, feeling stimulated while eating plesant food was, in addition to being quite strange, more enjoyable than usual


----------



## fastandbulbous

Survival0200 said:
			
		

> Do you think this could have a place in the world of pharmaceuticals, as an alternative for amphetamines maybe?



Whatever pipradrol ws used for in the past, this is the souped-up, nitrous injection version (pipradrol was actually used in early stage senile dementure, post viral fatigue and given to people on opiate maintainance to give them additional motivation)


----------



## haribo1

zophen said:
			
		

> Yes I have ! Whatcha want to know then  ? ~ well it felt like a mixture of the two simply enough !



OK, OK just wanted to know it was safe (your the Guinea Pig!).


----------



## B9

Not really i'm sure it'd been sampled by at least one other in combo previous to me trying it!

  Anyone any rough idea of the time it takes to lose all tolerance to it ~ because tolerance really ramps up with desoxy also MDPV , both causing IME histamine release if you keep pushing it!


----------



## Splatt

Could be an ADHD winner?


----------



## haribo1

A bit too long lasting, it seems. I smoked 10mg of MDPV about 2.5 hours ago, woke me up but didn't make me 'happy'. Hit me all at once within 20 seconds but somehow I wanted more. Like cigarettes. I mean, all smoking one does is stop a craving, nothing good.
Then 2 hours ago I smoked 10mg of desoxy, and man, it's as good, if not better than 4MAR (that's high praise coming from me, I assure you). Very little body load, but mentally, very happy. Again, hit inside 30 seconds, accelerated for a few more minutes and I've been peaking (well, I hope this is the peak) for 2 hours. So tempted to take more desoxy, not much of an ego booster, but sure feel happier. Won't invade Poland... until later, when I've had some more food!
Proper report tomorrow!


----------



## haribo1

Just smoked a further 10mg & gave two friends 15mg each. Not as euphoric as, say, MDMA, but it's just so benign on the body. BP up 10, HR up 10, that's al + expanded pupils. No histamine releasel. F&B, wait for me, I'm coming with you, I'll do the Czeck Republic!


----------



## Sprinklervibes

F&B it sounds from your report that it's not a "normal" stimulant like coke or amphetamine in the sense that it's more on the serotonergic side?
No twitchiness or paranoia, mixes well with psychedelics..

This sounds good


----------



## Jamshyd

A motivation-lifting stim. without anorexia? Sounds close to perfect...

Did you notice any sort of crash, btw?

Thanks for the report my friend, made me laugh (in a good way) as most your reports do


----------



## Refluxer

Can you please stop making me wet my pants?


----------



## haribo1

13 hours in and still rolling! Just feel happy & awake.


----------



## georgy

I want some! :D Haha! It sounds great.


----------



## fastandbulbous

> Not really i'm sure it'd been sampled by at least one other in combo previous to me trying it!



Are you implying I'm some sort of drug pig? I'll have you know that pigs can be very cute and lovable creature 




> Could be an ADHD winner?



By a country mile! Only drawback for that is it's potential for abuse (not good in the eyes of pharmaceutical companies)




> Did you notice any sort of crash, btw?



Only from lack of sleep, no 'speed comedown bad temper' which was great. 

Off to bed now g'd'night all


----------



## giantsquid

I really enjoy it myself it makes you want to get of your arse and do something but not in the agressive manner amphetamines can
)I am pretty sure I have had the same stuff you are talking about)


----------



## haribo1

22 hours in, still just the same!


----------



## Refluxer

Don't fry, haribo.

BTW, are you scandinavian? Or is Haribo candy available all over europe?


----------



## haribo1

27 hours, dropping slightly. Got collage tonight so I've taken some MDPV. I like it more than I did initially.
I'm in the UK.


----------



## fastandbulbous

Funnily, MDPV gets better once you've slightly depleted your catecholamine neurotransmitters as it reduces the edgy feeling. As for the desoxypipradrol, you should get some sort of sleep tonight as long as you don't indulge in other stims after 7/8pm. I get the impression you were a bit doubtful when I said 'no sleep for you then after 20mg', possibly because it feels so benign.


----------



## haribo1

Your right, I'm wrong. Its fading. I smoked the MDPV and it was more enjoyable this time. Still, an amazing experience!


----------



## Refluxer

Gone to bed yet, Haribo? If not, do it.


----------



## Morninggloryseed

Sounded fun until about the 12th hour.  Ahh, I'mjust not a fan of stimulants I guess.  If I were going to be up that long, I'd rather just take DOM or DOC.


----------



## haribo1

It's fun at 40 hours ;-)


----------



## Xorkoth

A side-effect-free euphoric stimulant sounds good to me for any length of time


----------



## fastandbulbous

Actually I reckon it would make a good 'methadone' type of drug (or at least a starting point for drug design) for people with cocaine dependancy as it produces very little urge to redose in me and the people I've talked to who've had some(urge as in fiending as seen with coke, meth MDPV etc), despite the euphoric effect of the drug (possibly it's the 1 day long action that does it)


----------



## haribo1

I'm going to bed now, but I can still feel it. I STILL feel great. Now, 11 AM monday until 2AM thursday... Yes, this stuff has a good plasma 1/2 life. I caned more MDPV but this stuff just mskes you happy. Maybe someone just found 'soma'?


----------



## fastandbulbous

One thing I've discovered is that the tolerance issue is a biggie with this drug - tolerance climbs pretty quickly, in fact faster than most stimulants. After several days continuous daily dosing (once a day) I found that after 6 days that you need double the dose and that the ehhects then only last about 16 hrs (only 16 hrs!!) so I was getting some sleep.

Max dose tried was 35mg and still next to no physical side effects


----------



## giantsquid

So is smoking this stuff better ? 

I have yet to try smoking it but may do. I have a little bit left of it


----------



## Ximot

fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> After several days continuous daily dosing (once a day) I found that after 6 days that you need double the dose and that the ehhects then only last about 16 hrs (only 16 hrs!!) so I was getting some sleep.



Soo... with daily dosing at, say, 8am if one is one of the working folk out there... would one be gettign sleep that night? Or, to put it differently, how much/regularly did you sleep during those "several days" ?

Just as well it's got tolerance - one reason to stick to weekends only.


----------



## Don Luigi

Sounds like the stimulant I've longed for. And Refluxer, that good Finish haribo has got me through so good old jaw grinding over the years!


----------



## giantsquid

i smoked some a few times last night and today... 
im not sure about this one. It is long lasting but there i feel kinda like shite now


----------



## Ximot

/\ bodies do need sleep... how long since you've been without it?


----------



## fastandbulbous

With the several days consumption I missed the first night sleep and I don't think much would have helped. The second night I got about 3 hours sleep and after that I was getting 6 hours sleep, but woke up at any but the slightest noise (GBL did the trick one night though).

The tolerance issue is quite useful in that it reduces the time that the drug affects the CNS as well as reducing the sensitivity. Got to admit though, that first night I never even thought about sleep, just sat quite happily doing 'housekeeping' on my PC and looking after my cat that was ill. The second night could have gone the same way, but I knew I needed some sleep so did try.

Of course that was with 10mg/day wheras desoxypipradrol was intended clinically for doses of 1-4mg, so that would be better fot getting to sleep


----------



## jah

It seems like 5mgs of DESOXY and 5mgs.of MDPV would make a great combo that wouldn't last too long!ATTENTION , FOCUS, and FEELING HAPPY !!!! What else can you ask for ?(Maybe one of those girls from the BL NUDIE thread!!)

If you guys can make that happen then your REALLY good!!

Later


----------



## Xorkoth

^^ Why would you think it wouldn't last long?


----------



## giantsquid

Ximot said:
			
		

> /\ bodies do need sleep... how long since you've been without it?



I can sleep on any stim,.,. in fact this stim gave me a great nights sleep ha ha  I am serious too. 

Its not the sleep I guess its more of a body ache and a mild headache


----------



## jah

I just thought maybe ,if you cut the dosage ,from 10mgs.&above, down to 1-5mgs (which was the dosage in the trials), it might not last as long8( ) 

IF i'm wrong, the affects will last alot longer then i suspected them to after reading all of the posts, it might not be a bad thing!!!


----------



## turkeyphant

Interesting stuff.  Would anyone who's tried it suggest it could be useful for studying?  Seems it can keep you up for long enough, but will you be able to concentrate and stay on track?


----------



## B9

> complaints about the long mechanism of action,



Some people are just downright ungrateful!


----------



## BongFish

Very excited about this one! What's the legality of it in US/UK?


----------



## B9

^ Not illegal in the UK as long as it used as a bona fide research chemical 


fucknose inna states


----------



## BongFish

zophen said:
			
		

> ^ Not illegal in the UK as long as it used as a bona fide research chemical
> 
> 
> fucknose inna states



I found out that pipradrol is illegal in the states so it's probably covered by the analogue act...


----------



## fastandbulbous

Doesn't it only apply to analogues of sch 1 & 2 drugs though, pipradrol isn't going to be 1 or 2

It's not controlled in the UK


----------



## jah

Any suggestions to it's detection, through drug tests or screenings? Maybe a false/positive for pipradrol? 
Thanks.


----------



## Xorkoth

Perhaps, but is pipradrol checked for in standard tests?  I'm almost positive it's not.  Unless you have to worry about a test which is specifically testing for pipradrol, you shouldn't have to worry.

Keep in mind I know nothing about what desoxypipradrol produces for metabolites in the body so everything I just said could be total crap.


----------



## Will01996

*Preluden (Preludin)*

Sounds somewhat like a pill called "Preluden" or "Preludin" from the mid to late 1960's.  I think Preluden was the brand name of Phenmetrazine removed from USA market in early 1970's due to abuse potential.


----------



## Will01996

Is this available in USA with a prescription?  I have suffered terribly from ADD -ADHD and this sounds like the cure.


----------



## Xorkoth

^^ Not as far as I'm aware of... I very much doubt that very many medical professionals would even know what it is.

Nope, this is something you need to know a chemist for.


----------



## swilow

Me want in! Any anxiety involved kevin?


----------



## fastandbulbous

Xorkoth said:
			
		

> ^^ Not as far as I'm aware of... I very much doubt that very many medical professionals would even know what it is.
> 
> Nope, this is something you need to know a chemist for.



Nope, never made it to general use because of abuse potential in selected patient trials (passed all toxicology/phase III trials). Ciba-Geigy chose to go with methylphenidate instead


----------



## Dondante

Are you sure the half-life didn't have something to do with it?  I'd bet that methylphenidate has a higher abuse potential.


----------



## fastandbulbous

Yeah the half life as well, a tad too long for most patients even with once daily dosing (that combined with patients redosing when they shouldn't be was probably the death blow)

Having tried both, I'd say that desoxypipradrol has a noticably higher abuse potential than methylphenidate. Methylphenidate might via IV route, but via rectal & oral, I'd say desoxy 'wins' in both cases


----------



## MrMoss

willow11 said:
			
		

> Me want in! Any anxiety involved?



I'll let you know ... 

10mg .. is that all  ... needs to be awake today with moderate abandon ... licks ~12mg


----------



## MrMoss

Well I just don't know ...

Definate amphetamine qualities: Hurried, ramble to randoms, talk to shopkeepers in detail that you've know for years but never really spoken to, heart racing, clear headed, focussed but yet easy distracted, boy racer in the car (safely) ... just all in all a clean stimulant.

No anxiety per se but I did feel the need to dose 2mg K-Pin while waiting in the  very long queue at the bank because I was a bit figety and hyper rather than anxious.

Been working nights for almost 3 weeks which has led to poor sleep (~6hrs max per night) and although I've been up all night and I should be sleeping now I feel 90% awake and alert rather (3 hours after dosing) than the usual post night shift 20%.

So yeah thumbs up for this .. just a tiny bit of edginess probably due to the lack of sleep and my hurried drive round town to get things done before closing. Note I detest stimulants but this is certainly one I find almost agreeable


----------



## almost-

Dondante said:
			
		

> I thought 4-MAR was more like amphetamine ... dopamine release in addition to blocking reuptake.  Isn't deoxypipradrol just a DA and NE reuptake inhibitor like MDPV and methylphenidate?  I'm not a big fan of MDPV, but perhaps this will be different.



I found out that 4-MAR has almost zero abuse potential, but a lot of proper use potential. It's sad that it is scheduled. Maybe they should have done human studies instead of animal studies to prove it is addictive.


----------



## qwe

is there anything you could do to shorten the duration?  lack of sleep is a nasty thing


----------



## fastandbulbous

Not take as much! I'm having doubts that you need 10mg for a good effect as I've found 3-5mg enough to stuff me choc full of good spirits. Finding that if you take the dose a fair bit higher, like 20mg+ you can start to notice a fair bit of weirdness (of the meth variety); only thing is, as long as you don't push it way too far it's like a non-paranoid paranoia (well shite job of describing a drug effect there!).

I feel that if you were to really binge over quite a few days, this could quite easily put you in meth like psychosis territory (the psychotic psychosis type !  )

Best way I can think of to shorten the duration is to drink acidic fruit juices. This alters plasma pH and increases clearance of the drug by the kidneys


----------



## BongFish

Took about 10mg oraly several hours ago to try and get on with my lab report. Quite a lot of stimulation, very focused, little to no euphoria. As for side effects I've an elevated heart rate and unpleasent tightness in my stomache.

Can't wholeheartedly say that I'm enjoying myself, maybe I'll take a lower dosage in the future.


----------



## Ximot

I had one experience with this compound a while back, and I had 10-12mg of it. I felt absolutely fantastic for a good many hours, but then after adding about 12mg of 2C-B about 6 hours into the experience I became a bit overstimulated. At first extremely euphoric and then suddenly almost hyperactive (why do I want to do a dozen push-ups just before we're supposed to go out, and why, after we're out, does everyone think I'm walking way too fast?) and a bit later I felt really 'anti-climax' and thoughtful and serious, to the point of sadness. I had to work through that and the issues presented for a good couple days after that. Not unlike the way I used to feel on the second half of my speed binges back in the olden days.

I feel that if I hadn't added the 2C-B and/or if I had had no more than 5mg of the desoxypipradol, this wouldn't have happened. 

As much as it is a promising compound for extended clarity and clear mental focus with manageable but evident excitement (I felt it was excellent for making music) as well as communicating with others, I found that there is a fine line between it providing enjoyable stimulation and it causing mental strain (not physically really, there are no jitters or racing heart or anything) to the point of being stressful and even causing distress. A tad like MDPV for me in that respect. Or cocaine, or crystal meth,ephedra, or caffeine.... hell, all stimulants, come to think of it!

Be careful with this one. Dose low and don't think after 5mg that if you're feeling so good now you'll surely be feeling even better if you do 10... Wasn't like that for me. Lasts ages as well. 

What I want to find out with this compound is how a 3-5mg dose feels after it's been going for a number of hours - hopefully without topping up or adding loads of other drugs, so I can get a real feel for it. A friend who tried approx 8-10mg the day I tried it did not top up with 2C-B and only had beer and cannabis as adjuncts. He felt perfectly fine, and he reported no long-drawn comedown or after-effects either... whereas MDPV makes him edgy at doses even lower than that.


----------



## BongFish

12 hours in now, got a fair bit of work done but spent most of my time performing useless tasks very entheusiasticaly, the stimulation was too strong and the quality and speed of my work suffered. While procrastinating I wrote a very long letter to my best friend in which I felt I got a lot of things off my chest that I'd been meaning to say for a while which is good. It all flowed very easily. Typing a lot in MSword also made me realise how bad my spelling is! Can't say I've enjoyed much of the experience, a sort of bland emotionless stimulation, certainly don't feel on top of the world like I do when I have speed. I don't have much experience with uppers and I don't think they're my thing.

Not really enjoyed myself, definately feel the side effects ourweigh the positive effects, the tightness in my stomach area particularly. I'm not writing this off as I feel a lower dose (not on a MDMA comedown) would be more enjoyable, I expect with further experimentation I'll find it more usefull than recreational.

My girlfriend came over and she didn't know I'd taken anything and now she's asleep and I'm tiptoeing around trying to find things to do! She was all horny but I wasn't interested which is out of character for me, I expected the opposite effect from the drug.

I should also note that, although I've not felt hungry, I don't find the idea of food unatractive and quite easily managed to consume (in no particular order):

1 egg mayonaise/salad cream sandwhich 9/10 well tasty but wasted an egg and made a mess by not leaving it to hard boil enough
1 short, fat, fresh carrot 8/10 very satisfying sort of cleaned my teeth too
1 juicy green/red apple 6/10 not the best
A small plate of LIDL 2 minute tortellini 8/10 quick and tasty
2 cans of carling 4/10 cheap
1 small caramel dairy milk chocolate bar 10/10 having the inside of your mouth coated in goo is great
10 cups of tea 5/10 pissing like a horse
20 rollup fags bleh/10 making me feel like crap but can't help myself


I've only managed to write 2000 words on my lab report, 800 on a heartfelt letter and 300 on a stupid fake newspaper article.
1 shower
Went to post office
Chatted a lot of shit

I need something to occupy my time! Unless anyone wants to deliver me some valium in the next hour I'm going to put our 2 month backlog of dishes in the shower and give them a good seeing to.


----------



## DrumnBassBandit

im actually thinking of picking some up, i was just wondering if combining it with mdma would take from the roll a bit...i personally like my pills with good amunt of mdma and just a tiny bit of meth to give you a nice amp for dancin all night, and it might be awesome to combin 10mgs of desoxypipradrol with some good quality mdma pills.

any thoughts would be awesome.


----------



## BongFish

Checking in again, not had a wink of slep but dont feel too bad, took 3mg more to keep me going through lectures during the day. In a good mood!


----------



## fastandbulbous

Everybody seems to make the same mistake with it ie taking too much first time. When it was going to be marketed by Ciba-Geigy, the recommended dose range was 1-4mg. Anything more than 6mg with no tolerance is most probably going to produce too much stimulation, which is not euphoric regardless of the stimulant in question (I've had doses of amphetamine in the past that were too large and got no euphoria etc, just an intense stimulation that didn't feel comfortable).

In my experiments with it initially, I got up past 25mg which was er, intense and not fun (and meant sleep was an imaginary concept for 48hrs). Be careful combining it with psychedelics etc as in my experience it potentiates them to a fair degree (check part of OP where a friend laughed 'till she puked. The dose of 2C-D was nowhere near large enough to cause that on it's own; it' only became a lot stronger with the desoxypipradrol added in). If you do go without sleep, it's fortunate that it's pretty much side effect free so you don't end up with the psycho-cracked out feelings that amphetamine would have produced; you simply get very tired later on


----------



## mepat1111

Wow this stuff sounds really interesting. I don't really do much in the way of uppers and downers anymore, but this definitely sounds like something worth keeping an eye out for.


----------



## BongFish

OK just realised my idiotic mistake. I worked out my dose of '10mg' by taking a fith of that I thought was 50mg but it was actually 100mg. I thought that if I was on 10mg I'd crash after roughly 16 hours at 9 this morning so I took a small booster dose so I wouldn't flake out at uni. I realised my mistake minutes after taking the booster... As someone who many times has called people irresponsible for eyeballing doses I feel pretty stupid to say the least.

So 20-25mg followed by ~4mg 16 hours later = wired as hell. I had to leave my lectures today as I couldn't sit still and I took the original dose to help me with a lab report due in tomorrow which I'm now strugeling with cause I'm too wired!

I'm not really manic though and physical side effects are minimal although I REALLY would have liked to sleep tonight and I've no benzos.


----------



## fastandbulbous

Yeah 20mg+ gets you to a similar place as things like meth as regards inability to sit still and having weird thoughts. Drink lots of fruit juice to help the kidney's clear the drug from the bloodstream (decreases plama pH so more is in the ionized form).

I only hope this acts as a warning to anybody who is foolish enough to intentionally ingest more than 20mg in one go


----------



## syntelman

Sounds awesome. How long does the euphoria last? Happy camper 15 hours straight? And how long is the come up when taken orally?


----------



## B9

> So 20-25mg followed by ~4mg 16 hours later = wired as hell.



     Oooh dear.Too much too much.


  You might find sleeping somewhat elusive for a couple of days. 




Good luck 

Ah benzos would be a good move IMO.


----------



## BongFish

zophen said:
			
		

> Oooh dear.Too much too much.
> 
> 
> You might find sleeping somewhat elusive for a couple of days.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Ah benzos would be a good move IMO.



On my second night with no sleep now, hopefully I'll be able to get some kip tomorrow. For an hour or so this morning I was jumping out of my skin and phoned EVERYONE I could to try and get some benzos but didn't have any luck. I got generaly stressed and paranoid earlier which wasn't great, my lesson on double checking dosages has been learned and I'm glad it's been an inconvienience rather than a hellishly intense trip or something.


----------



## B9

^ Hey man I hear you on that one. I have massively overdone it myself before.
 Don't count on any sleep [unaided] for another 24 hours though.  



Take care , if you're kicking about in the next couple of hours PM me if you wish.


----------



## fastandbulbous

It has a very long half life which means any more than 10mg  maintains plasma levels high enough to be effective for a couple of days. Bit of a harsh learning curve...


----------



## haribo1

One silly initial dose (25mg smoked) and I didn't move from the chair in front of my PC for 3 days. It's a LOT more benign to the body than other stims, but I guess no stil is totally risk-free. Is this stuff, then, the methadone of stims? I suggest it may well be...


----------



## haribo1

^So, after everyone warning you of it's ultra-long 1/2 life, you took, from what I understand, an unknown amount when you were already sleep deprived?


----------



## syntelman

But how did bongfish feel?


----------



## fastandbulbous

> I know for a fact that the dose he gave me was no higher then 10mg, using the logic that it was half what he had taken.



When it was assessed for clinical use, the dosage was 1-4mg. It is extremely potent, but people don't seem to get that high potency + long half life = awake for days if you overdo it


----------



## Xorkoth

Strangely, I took 15-17mg of it over a day on one of my experiments (I will be adding more and reports soon, apologies for not contributing a writeup!), but despite that, I was able to sleep that night and wasn't too stimulated, although I definitely was.  I didn't sleep deeply and I only got maybe 4 hours of sleep because I didn't want to sleep, but I forced myself to and it worked.  

Then, the next day, I took the remaining 8-10mg and slept a good 5 hours the next night, and although it lingered into the next day and a tiny bit the next, it was weak enough to not disrupt my sleep.

Then again, since I took psychedelics, especially long-lasting ones, frequently this past year, I began to be able to sleep on most things, usually with a regular dose of kratom beforehand.  I've gained the ability to sleep on DOC, AMT, even DOI and DOM, 2C-E, and practically anything else (except LSD and ketamine during its main effects).  In fact part of my first DOM trip involved falling to sleep by accident but then being amazingly lucid.

I'm not sure what to think of this ability 

*EDIT:  NOTE:* Do not expect that if you take what I took you will get the same effects as me at all.  I've become some sort of freak.


----------



## gabbachris

I took (about) 10mg before a night out on the pills. Great. 9.am in the morning 10 pills later had another 10-15mg (snorted) seemed fine...11.30 done another 10mg. (knew I should not of) seemed fine until about 3 hours later when the shaky restless feeling enveloped me. heart was pounding and I did not feel/sleep/eat well for 4-5 days. (uncomfortable feelings around the chest and side area accompanied with bouts of paranoia) Moral of the story.... Stick to the recommended dose. Don't be fooled by that "I think I want another line" brainwave.


----------



## MONSTA!!

*Not sure......*

I was very kindly given some of this stuff to try today and was more than excited at the prospect of trying a new stimulant. My opinions so far are mixed.

Initially I took 5mg orally I then smoked another 10mg approximately three hours later. The oral dose took roughly an hour to reach peak effects, no mood elevation was noted but I was left with a rather hollow feeling of stimulation.

The smoked dose hit immediately and I found the preceding "rush" to be uncomfortably intense, the level of stimulation increased dramatically and has yet to reduce(It has been about four hours since the second dose). The smoked doses did result in a slight elevation of mood but nothing like the dizzy highs provided by amphetamine.

The stimulation provided my this drug is quite peculiar, mentally I feel clear headed and awake however there is little of the motivation or drive provided by amphetamine, I'm quite happy to sit and watch TV and be still. Furthermore the drug has not altered my perception of time, the world seems to be going by at a normal pace rather than racing by so fast that hours disappear with each glance at a clock. 

Unlike some others who have reported of this drug I have experienced rather strong (and uncomfortable) physical stimulation. A feeling of constriction around my heart not dissimilar to that experienced in an anxiety attack has been present from the drugs onset. Additionally my heart rate has increased to a similar level to that produced by amphetamine. I have also been clenching the muscles in my feet and legs a lot, I experience this frequently when I use amphetamine. Some slight tingles are rushes have been occurring randomly and infrequently. The drug has had no effect on my appetite, shortly after my last dose I managed to eat a 14" deep pan hot and spicy pizza (and enjoyed every slice, all in the name of science!).

I'm not sure about this one, the physical stimulation would be less bothersome if there was a stronger sense of euphoria, this really isn't a party drug in my opinion much more suited for work. 

It's 1am I'm wide awake and there are absolutely no signs of sleep, I plan to redose in the morning before work, it will be interesting to see how well the stimulation holds up after a night without sleep, if I can I will endeavor to post updates during the day.


----------



## indelibleface

^^This post was highly entertaining. I like the bit about being incinerated almost instantly. :D

I do love me a good sleep-deprived ramble.


----------



## BongFish

Parkhamno1 said:
			
		

> Desoxypipradrol insomnia update. (Orally ingested 10mg -"roughly" 41hrs ago,
> 
> Ah the humanity!!!! Been trying to chase the Z's all day, not a fucking wink! This stuff is not to be meddled with unless you understand the consequences. An all pervading sense of doom has followed me for a about 24hrs, which is a massive improvement on the previous 22hrs sense of dread!
> 
> [U*]Consequences*[/U]
> 
> Total list of negative side effects in random order.
> 
> Intense paranoia,
> An intense sense of dread,
> Occasional onsets of psychosis,
> Stomach cramps, difficulty in urinating,  exacerbated by 3rd degree diarrhea.-- (OH, THE CRUEL IRONY)
> 
> Other negative physical effects include my penis being dormant in a flaccid pathetic state throughout the entire time period, despite hornyness.
> 
> Positive Effects
> 
> Between the all pervading senses of doom and dread an occasional onset of euphoria excited me, but sadly it was soon followed by doom.
> 
> I think I did a pretty decent job of my German politics essay written under its influence; however sleep deprivation triggered a cataclysmic inability to cognitively function.
> 
> 
> I apologise for the poor written quality. It's full of strange vocabuliric fallacies, no doubt induced by my brain unable to remember what sleep felt like.
> 
> Now, I will leave it to your discretion on whether to decide to take the chemical. My advice: leave it to astronauts / fighter pilots and soldiers; all vocations which in times of crisis and fatigue could benefit by fighting the innate human need for sleep. SORRY, just realised the stupidity of the last sentence. If I was in charge of a jet or space station in my current state I would be incinerated almost instantly. T*he war on sleep will only lead to defeat.* For those who aim to cheat sleep beware the mental fatigue which may propel you into torturous mental places.   Sorry for the ramblings!
> 
> One last thing. Imagine the potential for enhanced productivity this chemical has for a sick and twisted government/corporation hellbent in achieving economic growth……. Moreover, he/she or them could punish us all by spiking the water supply, keeping everyone awake for a personal eternity. Perhaps this has already began....
> 
> Sorry for the rambling!




I don't understand why you've had such a hard time, there's no way you had more than 8mg. I feel guilty!

Finaly starting to feel tired now, as soon as I felt like I was going to drop off last night I found myself paralised and bombarded by very loud alarms/sirens in my head saying STOP THE BARBEQUE AND GO HOME and such nonesense. Felt like attacks of sleep paralysis I've had after mdma binges, it was very unpleasent and I wondered how long it'd be till I was tearing the room apart looking for bugs. I'm alright though.

Anyways,


----------



## Xorkoth

Whew!  Interesting now that we have more reports!

Mine to come sometime soon.  My last trials, as I mentioned, were interested, but not great.  But not unpleasant either.  Quite pleasant in fact.  It just lacked the euphoria of amphetamine and some other stims.  But I do like it a lot more than MDPV and ritalin.  I will most certainly sample this the morning after I first receive it, for work and beyond!


----------



## marklar_the_23rd

i've been wanting to try this for ages. 

damn you connected people flashing this in my face!!!!!!


be safe with it...


----------



## fastandbulbous

*Read before you decide to ingest any*

If you stay within the dose range that Ciba-Geigy put forward when they were going to make it a clinical drug (1-4mg) you'll be OK (just because you have a pile in front of you is not a valid reason for taking large doses). Ignore that and go over the top with it and it will kick your arse like George Best on speed... 

It is an incredibly potent drug, in the DOC/B/I sort of dose range, but because it's not a psychedelic, people take more without thinking. Until you have a feel for the stuff, follow the guidelines. Don't take more than 5mg first time (I feel that I should repeat this frequently, like a mantra) and you'll be OK. Xorkoth, I don't know how you managed any sleep with a 15mg dose - for me that's a whole weekend awake. I made mistakes with the stuff and paid the price, which is why I'm saying this now


----------



## Swerlz

How long does this chem really last? Like from first alerts to being able to fall asleep. It sounds very interesting. Maybe ill be able to experiment with it oneday.
Also, how ''new'' is this to the RC world?


----------



## cornollio

ok so im able to sample this shit, but i want to know is it more like adderall or speed? because i tend to not like adderall because its not really a 'high' more just makes your concentrate.

is there definate amp and euphoria?


----------



## syntelman

My contribution to the "survey"!
Got ahold of 100 mg from a friend some time ago and decided that it was time to test it out!
Dissolved everything in 50 cl of water, shook it real bad and let it stand overnight. Woke up really early and 
couldn't go back to sleep, probably due to the fact that I was both very anxious but also slightly nervous.   

Measured out 1 cl (i.e 2 mg) and swallowed on a totally empty stomach. Brushed my teeth and got some clothes on and  
hitched out to work. First effects felt after about 30 minutes, warm buzz in legs and some mood lift. When it was 
time for me to get of the bus I couldn't stop smiling and I probably looked like an idiot and was quite worried that 
it might intensify further. Met an old colleageu in the elevator and conversation was flowing slightly smoother than
usual (I'm the quiet type) and I felt very good overall.                          

Got to my office, checked the mail and felt a bit restless and went to do some practical stuff. Was feeling rather 
happy and got a lot of work done. Got hungry, and went to lunch which was no problems except that I hurried down the 
food due to the fact that I hadn't eaten much yesterday which left me a bit nauseous with a tummy ache but most of it 
cleared the following hour. Got more work done, and went home. A bit paranoid on the bus, feeling like everyone was  
looking at me. 

Now more or less 10 hours since ingestion and I still feel very alert with a nice very mild body buzz. Had some beers 
yesterday so is a bit hungover which makes the whole experience less enjoyable but on the other hand it has been the 
most happy, productive and energetic hangover ever (usually renders me comatose, drained of lifeforce). In conclusion I am glad I did not take more, personally I felt 
this dose to be too low for recreational value but maybe a tiny tiny tad too much to function properly at work etc.
I have no doubt that it has some value as a recreational stim as the euphoria and body high should intensify 
at a higher dosage. The only negatives I've felt today is slight nausea and tummy ache as stated, but the fact that 
I was slightly hungover might contribute more to that fact than the drug itself. It will be interesting to see when I 
can fall asleep at night tho.

My advice: do NOT eyeball! And try no more than 5 mg the first time.


----------



## syntelman

You absolutely have a valid point. However as I see it there is no current evidence that a *single* reasonable dose lasts longer than 24 hours as most/all reports tells about constant re-dosing not forgetting the rather high initial dose. I see no problem with a good rush for up to 24 hours but more than that would probably make me feel rather uncomfortable. But a single oral dose of 5-10mg hopefully lasts no longer than 24 hours, and hopefully you may even maybe fall asleep around 15 hours if you drink some beer (or take a downer). There's always a problem of drugs being either too long or too short lasting. Personally I prefer if it's somewhere in the middle and 2-DPMP seems to maybe stretch it a bit too far. 

Of course it is _very_ important to emphasize both the long duration and the potency, but as I see it this is something that has been rather clear all from the beginning (initial reports with people staying awake for 3 days really do hint it).


----------



## Xorkoth

I dunno, guys... I enjoyed it.

*shrug*

But yeah, be careful.  It's an extremely long-lasting stimulant with an incredibly low dosage.  It found it light and enjoyable and it really didn't get in the way even though it lingered for at least 24 hours.


----------



## cornollio

Xorkoth said:
			
		

> I dunno, guys... I enjoyed it.
> 
> *shrug*
> 
> But yeah, be careful.  It's an extremely long-lasting stimulant with an incredibly low dosage.  It found it light and enjoyable and it really didn't get in the way even though it lingered for at least 24 hours.




enjoyed it as a recreational drug? or did it help you concentrate?  i definatly dont want another adderall substance, but a long lastting stimulant that gives a body high sounds cool.


----------



## Xorkoth

I enjoyed it recreationally.  It wasn't spectacular but it was good for adding a zip to the day.  

The first few times I use something aren't usually the same as the rest of the times because my body and mind have to learn to detect what they do, especially with subtler chemicals like this one.  I'll be experimenting more soon and I'll actually write a report.


----------



## Mona Lisa

wonder if this is what's in Neuroblast :O)


----------



## dbailey11

Mona Lisa said:
			
		

> wonder if this is what's in Neuroblast :O)



What is Neuroblast?


----------



## syntelman

Update for those interested in duration with small doses.
First feelings of coming down was felt at approximately 8-9PM, i.e 12 hours after (oral) intake. It's now midnight and I feel rather tired and would without doubt fall asleep rather easy (and would probably have done if I had gone to bed one hour ago too). So at this level it's not exceptionally long lasting (for me atleast!). Shall be interesting to see what 4 or 5 mg will do. 

Regarding recreational value, 2 mg definately wasn't enough for a good "high" but it clearly showed some potential with streaks of mild euphoria and a body buzzing. As these effects should intensify with increased dosage I have a hard time seeing why it should not be considered a good recreation as long as physical discomfort (short periods of mild palpitation which were less enjoyable, primarily during afternoon/early night after I had a beer and 2 cigarettes which I usually don't smoke daily which could have affected everything) and duration increases too much.


----------



## syntelman

Went to bed at 01 today, slightly more difficult to fall asleep than general but no problems. Slept well till 09 in the morning and I could still feel the drug in my system. Just swallowed 3 mg (at eleven, dared not to take any more) which hopefully lifts me up for the whole day (and not unlikely that I won't catch any sleep tonight). Gonna meet up with some friends and have some beers later on!


----------



## B9

*UNADVISABLE.....but*

Ah snorting some 10 - 15 mgs produces incredible euphoria and extreme excitement, however the price you pay at the endendendend will it ever end, 8) is high.


----------



## B9

> if you happened to have an allergic reaction



I have witnessed a fairly intense histamine reaction to it. Within around 20 - 30 minutes of ingestion.

 It has also happend to me, (high dose mind ) and persists for some days.

MDPV ( very high dose) also produced a bad histamine reaction in two people I know well.


----------



## jah

zophen said:
			
		

> Ah snorting some 10 - 15 mgs produces incredible euphoria and extreme excitement, however the price you pay at the endendendend will it ever end, 8) is high.



I thought it comes on very slowly, is it because of the route of admin.(snorting) which gives you that rush  of euphoria and excitement ?

Thanks.


----------



## B9

> is it because of the route of admin.(snorting)



That and a higher than recommended dose.

Smoking I imagine would be even more efficient were that what you wished to achieve.


----------



## fastandbulbous

> Any suggestions though, should this occur? Benadryl? Emergency room?



Oral antihistamines fixed both cases, it's not like a sudden anaphylaxis like you get from bee stings etc, just more a generalized histamine release as seen with some opiates (still not nice though as with a stimulant you can become obsessed with scratching).

Again  will say, that's why your first dose should not exceed the clinical dose range ie 1-4mg, pref the lower end at that ie 1mg or less. With any new drug, I always take a 5-10% active dose & check for any dodgy sort of reaction; it's why in quarter of a century of taking god knows how many different drugs, I've never needed to visit a hospital because of my druggy ways - there is a message in that...


----------



## B9

> An awful lot of suffering is possible in a 48-hour period



To my mind it's less likely to fuck you up bigstyle than high dose MDPV is, but that's subjective and I am aware that some disagree about this.


----------



## B9

> I've never needed to visit a hospital because of my druggy ways - there is a message in that...




Everything comes to he who waits  


Maybe not what you were thinking .


----------



## fastandbulbous

^ Totally agree, MDPV taken in a large dose put me off the stuff for a good six months before returning to take it at much lesser doses (20mg for a third dose of the stuff was just way too much for me - not life threatening or anything, just very uncomfortable in terms of anxiety. As I said, there's getting a bit too much and there's taking a dose that requires medical intervention)


----------



## fastandbulbous

zophen said:
			
		

> Everything comes to he who waits
> 
> 
> Maybe not what you were thinking .



I touched several pieces of wood after writing that as I'm aware that saying that is tempting fate, hence my (what some might call) overcautious approach


----------



## B9

^ Yeah it does seem to take a while to kick in at lower (sorry correct) dosage, and also I find the euphoria component is only marked enough to be worthwhile at higher than advised doses. Conundrum!

 Not that I advise taking higher doses of course.


----------



## fastandbulbous

Physically it is benign - toxicolgy reports give it a big theraputic index, it's just that the larger doses, which entail a long period of wakefulness, are not everybody's cup of tea.

On the methadone comparison, I've heard from one person who ha found it helped cut the use-crave-use cycle of coke addiction, so it does still have theraputic potential


----------



## syntelman

Wow. You decided to try about a milligram and ended up doing something like 20-25. :D

I found that the 3 mg dosage yesterday gave a good mood lift,  no euphoria per se (but slight hints, very subtle/mild, at times) but generally quite happy. Very good stimulation, but no problems sitting still. Went to the park with some friends and had some beers, and food (with slight nausea following). Felt rather nice and the beer didn't cloud neither mind or body as it usually tends to and we went for a walk in the nature surroundings which was very enjoyable. Had some more food and beer at a nearby pub, finally got very tired from the alcohol (6-7 beers) and went home around 01. Fell asleep at 02 (approx 14 hours after ingestion) and slept for 3 hours. Woke up with slight headache/hangover, drank lots of water and feel pretty fine now. A bit tired but the inability to go back to sleep doesn't bother at all.  So, at 3 mg for me no RUSH but good mood lift and clean stimulation. Negative side effects found so far only short periods of palpitation (mild and completely managable) and nausea after food intake. Mood lift increased comparing 3 to 2 mg, but side effects did not. Very anxious what 6-7 mg will feel like!


----------



## turkeyphant

MDPVagrant said:
			
		

> As there's still a feeling that "more would be better still," I've set my upper limit at 5mg and will be sticking to it as an inviolable absolute.





			
				MDPVagrant said:
			
		

> Dunno if anyone's gonna believe me, but here's what ended up happening.  I had probably ingested a total of 10mg desoxypipradrol this morning, and went grocery shopping.  Snorting more desoxypipradrol (and smoking a bit too) woke me up slightly, but not much... I probably did 10-15 mg more, which resulted in a brief "wake up" feeling that faded quickly.



So it's a bit morish, then?


----------



## MattPsy

^ Ahahaha. You could say that.


----------



## B9

> there is no sexual enhancement whatsoever (like that provided by MDPV).




Disagree!

Perhaps superior to MDPV in some ways.
Perhaps your staggered dosing has something to do with that.

I found a (larger than one would advise) dose worked extremely well.


----------



## syntelman

Well..
1 week after a heavy drug binge (if I understood correctly) you say you more or less are scared shitless of the drug. Then suddenly decided to try anyway and start low (good choice) but do more and more over a period of time and ends up ingesting more than 20 mg against everyones advice. It clearly has been stated in this thread that those dosages provides no enjoyment but only unpleasant stimulation/sleep deprivation. Then you add some other drugs to the mixture too. I really mean no offense and I'm sorry if I sound rude, but you kinda messed up. 

I do not say that what you are saying is not true (however I personally don't agree but then I just like you only have tried once or twice depending on how you see it), just that you probably didn't give the drug a chance to prove itself.


----------



## Ximot

MDPVagrant said:
			
		

> There's a major pitfall here too: Feeling exhausted but unable to sleep, one is tempted to re-dose in order to feel better/more awake, which merely perpetuates the cycle



this can be said about cocaine and mdpv and other stimulants as well imho.
though you're right about the extended length of time with this compound.


----------



## fastandbulbous

Desoxy is primarily a dopamine reuptake inhibitor with slight activity as a noradrenaline reuptake inhibitor. There are plenty of research papers detailing it's activity at DAT, generally comparing it with other reuptake inhibitors like methylphenidate.BTW, the biggest factor in appetite supression is noradrenergic activit rather than dopamine. That's why pure dopamine reuptake inhibitors, like methylphenidate are crap appetite supressants


----------



## Morninggloryseed

In other words, you want to OD.


----------



## B9

> Do you consider sleep deprivation to have been a significant contributing factor?



Major reason!


----------



## fastandbulbous

Desoxypipradrol is the name Ciga Geigy used when trialling it for clinical use, but a lot of papers on DAT inhibitors & such use the name deoxypipradrol.

The less important noradrenergic reuptake inhibition is probably responsible for it's mild appetite supression at higher doses


----------



## gabbachris

*gabbachris*



			
				turkeyphant said:
			
		

> So it's a bit morish, then?


That Morish brainwave only stems from a habit our brains have grown accustomed to by snorting other shorter acting powders. It advises you to have another line at the appointed time regardless of how high you are or how long you are likely to be effected for. Desoxy Pipradrol has much potential but will never go mainstream because wisdom is required to use this drug safely.


----------



## Aidan of TCC

I'd just like to throw in that 13mg IM was pleasant, but I had no trouble sleeping 8-12 hours later.

I should mention that I sleep best on 20mg of adderall, so I may be even more of a freak than Xorkoth.


----------



## fastandbulbous

Well noradrenergic action was the main theory when I did my masters in the early 80's and I'll confess that I never really kept up to date with that research. To think I did all that work and it all turned out to be bollocks!


----------



## fastandbulbous

Table of reuptake inhibition values of various drugs (including desoxypipradrol) for dopamine & noradreenaline). From, RM Ferris, FLM Tang; J Pharmacol & Exp Therap (1979), 210, p422.

Not for the R isomer of desoxypipradrol (deoxypipradrol in this paper) the action at synaptosomes is slightly greater for dopamine at 3.6 x 10^-8 M (36nM) than noradreenaline at 5.3 x 10^-8M (53nM). This is the isomer which is predominantly active

Thanks to Aiden of TCC for getting me a copy of this paper


----------



## fastandbulbous

Not really as the tolerance rises pretty quickly (probably attributable to the long half life to some degree), so that the dose has to escalate pretty rapidly (for a stimulant) to keep fatigue at bay. One way this is expressed is in a shorter length of action (even while some remains in the bloodstream). That's from personal experience investigating it.

Still, even 3 days without sleep can cause some people to lose the plot quite badly


----------



## Ximot

MDPVagrant said:
			
		

> Stims are becoming such a f*cking drag lately



then stop using them


----------



## BongFish

MDPVagrant said:
			
		

> Damn strange... about 15 minutes ago I was in the process of falling asleep (actually just about there) when I was hit out of the blue with sudden *extreme, unbearably intense* agitation that immediately woke me up.  My ears started ringing loudly and I was literally crawling out of my damn skin.
> 
> Got out of bed and dosed 150mg of pregabalin, which made only a very small dent (believe me, I'd have taken anything I could get).  This must be related in some way to desoxypipradrol... it's been 18 hours or so since the last dose, but it must still be plenty active.  If the feeling gets any worse (despite liberal use of calmative agents) I will have no choice but to visit the nearest hospital ER and request something really strong like Seroquel or Haldol.  There's no doubt in my mind this was based on physical factors, probably some derangement or imbalance in brain chemistry.  I had taken some 5-HTP earlier, but this did not behave like serotonin syndrome (not to say it couldn't have played a part anyway).  The accompanying tinnitus is troubling, but there haven't been any other physical symptoms suggestive of e.g. TIA or stroke.
> 
> I knew I'd run into SOME kind of issue with a stimulant that just keeps going and going and going for an unpredictable, absurd length of time.  Really, I'm puzzled as to why I wanted to mess around with something like this.  I don't care how freakin' cautious a person is... they can measure out 5mg on their $800 scale, dose once and they're still playing with fire f*cking with their brain chemistry around the clock for days on end.  At best it makes no sense when there are other/similar stims out there that actually wear off the same century they were ingested.
> 
> P.S. it's been an hour & a half... feeling a lot better, in case anyone was concerned.  Stims are becoming such a f*cking drag lately -- crossword puzzles & basket weaving are starting to look attractive in comparison.



I should probably have reported this in more detail but when I was trying to fall asleep both on the second and third night up I experienced something similar to you. The first time I had been laying there for quite some time and when I finaly felt like I was drifting off I heard a very loud alarm/siren type thing in my head and was totaly paralysed for several seconds till it wore off. It was extremely frightening and I wasn't sure for a while if the alarm thing was real or not.

The next night was the same but less intsne and scary. I was paralysed again for a few seconds and felt extremely scared. Both times I was sort of drifting off but this got me all worked up and stopped me from sleeping again.

Best thing I can relate it to is sleep paralysis after mdma binges, but this was more alarming.


----------



## e1evene1even

Would this be a good first stimulant?

My main concerns with stimulants are addiction potential and negative side effects. For these reasons I have pretty well avoided all stimulants (other than caffeine, kola nut and some coca leaves in Peru). To me coke seems pointless and empty and meth WAY too addicting. I think I may be a bit sensitive to stimulants as 1.8mg of DOC had me feeling pretty overstimulated (thank you valium!).

What interests me about this compound as it seems much more functional and has less potential for abuse. I really like the idea of being able to be motivated and stay awake for long periods of time with a decent mood and be productive. Something that is 'good', but not 'too good' if you know what I mean. The rapid tolerance seems to be a built in safety mechanism to help avoid dependence from developing. The fact that its not a street drug (meaning it should be relatively pure), has been pretty extensively tested and has a good therapeutic index it also a major factor in its favor.

I don't want to invade Poland, just a little taste of hypomania to get my ass in gear.


----------



## fastandbulbous

Plenty of people seem to get a great deal of positive things from it, so it may be that it's because of combining other drugs that have produced this state in you. I still find it enjoyable & useful, but that's with sticking to say a 4mg dosage for the day


----------



## MrMoss

5mg = simply superb ... requests menu ... ah sir would like a main course of sleeplessness followed by 5mg of desoxy ... indeed

Very speshal little stim this one


----------



## e1evene1even

Yeah, I couldn't imagine going higher than 5mg unless there are reinforcing properties that make me redose. I'm sure I'd learn my lesson quick.

In terms of sleeplessness, I'm sure benzos would do the trick just fine.


Another quick question. I have a friend that is a daily "ice" (meth) user, could this be used as a substitute and a way to taper off of the ice? My friend uses the ice nasally rather than smoked, so I believe its not quite as addicting that way. Of course this is assuming this would be a beneficial thing to do.


----------



## Xorkoth

I experimented yesterday with 10mg, due to my reactions to lower doses last time being a bit too weak.

I had a good bit of euphoria, certainly not on the level of amphetamines, but longer and more consistent than MDPV and better also unless I compare it to a very large dose of MDPV with redosing.  I took it at 7am yesterday, and went to bed at 2am, and it only took about 10 minutes to fall asleep, which is a lot for me (I tend to turn my mind off so easily that I fall asleep as soon as I hit the pillow).  Not a very refreshing sleep, but I got 5.5 hours of it, so i feel pretty good today, just a bit tired.

I find the euphoria with this one pretty decent and it has few side effects unless you dose too high.  It does me tap my foot pretty much non-stop all day, although I do that to a lesser extent anyway because my metabolism is very high and I have loads of energy almost all the time.

I don't find this one particularly addictive.  It looks like we have some different types of responses to this material.  Some love it, some like it (such as me), and some dislike/hate it.

To further illustrate difference in substance effects, I personally also use kratom a lot, and I find it to mix very well with stimulants, or the majority of them (including this one).  I also find that invariably, with any drug I've tried that has enagtive aftereffects/hangover, if I take kratom, especially shortly before bed, not only will I feel much better immediately, but I will never get nearly as bad a hangover.  When I used to drink, I would get very, very drunk, and if I didn't take kratom after I was done drinking, I would feel wretched the next morning, but if I did, it would sober my mind up but make my body buzz awesome, and the next morning I would feel pretty good, not perfect, but much better.

YMMV


----------



## Fwoosh

concerning


> Would this be a good first stimulant?



No.


----------



## haribo1

Anybody beat 60mg in one 24 hour period?


----------



## dbailey11

haribo1 said:
			
		

> Anybody beat 60mg in one 24 hour period?




Unless you're a little off your rocker, why would you want to?


----------



## nanobrain

all y'all 'membah way back when i done toldja that dat MD-PV will skewer your response to other stims forevah aftah, amen?

and interesting to note that MDPV _is _becoming the standard of reference most often quoted.

and dontcha be messin w/ Mr Vagrant, he's been caineing his rats in the name of science, dammit; fearless rodents who i bet at this very moment are busily transforming the very fourier.


----------



## General alcazar

Nanobrain, I still don't buy that spoiling the user for all other dopaminergic drugs theory. MDPV is just the best one so far, with methylone as second. I agree that MDPVagrant's rats are indeed overworked, but probably not spoiled in the dopamine sense. 
I have not had the chance to try any desoxy yet, but it is unlikely that MDPV ruined the fun. Probably more likely, like 2DPHMP and 1,3dimethylamine, it is good for staying awake, but no fun...
I'll report back when I have firsthand data from my own lab-weasels..


----------



## haribo1

dbailey11 said:
			
		

> Unless you're a little off your rocker, why would you want to?



Tolerance to stimulants.


----------



## B9

haribo1 said:
			
		

> Anybody beat 60mg in one 24 hour period?




Maybe !:D  However that would be unseemly and most definitely contrary to the ethos of HR , wouldn't it ?


----------



## haribo1

I didn't mean it as a challange. More like 'has anyone else done this' because I know someone who has & I'm worried.


----------



## B9

^ Yeah I know 'someone' who did a lot.


----------



## Refluxer

Two trials:

3 mg at 12:30 gave very mild effects. Fell asleep without trouble at 23.

10 mg at 9 gave decent effects with some euphoria and good alertness for a few hours. As the day passed on, the effects turned slightly lethargic and dizzy, but still stimulated - hard to describe. Went to a party, drank some beer. Pretty tired at midnight and could probably sleep without trouble. Drank more beer and got drunk as a pig. Went home and fell asleep at once after making food that tasted great at the moment. The next day, the food looked more or less like someone threw up in the frying pan.

Perhaps next trial will be 15 mg.


----------



## fastandbulbous

Is it that everyone has either found their happy dose or that everyone has given up on desoxy? It does seem that poeople are firmly in one camp or the other (it's great vs it's a disaster)


----------



## Tylerdurden

I can't say it's really my cup of tea. at doses around 8-10mg it promotes a feeling of doom and gloom that lasts around 10hours. 

It doesn't do much for physical fatigue either, I can this limbo feeling where the body is tired and lethargic but my mind is restless and anxious.

After the 25mg first time disaster, at doses between 5 to 10mg I still haven't found my sweet dose, but I won't dare take anything over 10mg.


----------



## syntelman

I'm just waiting for the right moment. 
24 hours without sleep requires some careful planning.
But I still found 2 and 3 mg very enjoyable, but not any magic "rush". Just good stimulation with a nice mood lift. Next time will be probably 6 mg, but as I work monday to friday it may take some time until I'll try it again. This is probably also a drug not very many people have access to at the current moment. I'm actually surprised at the level of testers.


----------



## gabbachris

*gabbachris*



			
				haribo1 said:
			
		

> Anybody beat 60mg in one 24 hour period?



My sister had 500mg along with clear presise wrote down dosage instuctions. 
being a bit of a coke pig, She completely ignored the instructions and done the lot in one night between herself and 5 friends a couple of who, Only had one or 2 lines.  On top of this they were on pills and a few grams of coke. I dont think they know what they were doing. Most experienced chest paid lasting a week or so. My sister had a nervious breakdown thinking it was cokaine withdrawl, tried to get admited into rehab. When I visited her about three days after the session, She was in a right state, sevior agiation, jumpy, agressive, thinking her boyfriend was out to get her sectioned and stuff. I saw she needed time out from her stress. I took her for a few short walks over the next few days to the countryside, I explianed to her it was psychosis brought on mostly be the desoxy and was not her cracking up.  It worked wonders. after about a week she was back in the land of the almost same. 2 weeks on she is taking a u-turn on her decision to stop taking all drugs. She wont be getting a repeat prescripion. I think one of the more greedy friends had about 170 mg. (and was very ill)


----------



## MrMoss

Weird one isn't isn't it ... I've found zero propensity to "Doom & Gloom" scenarios actually the exact opposite it elevates my mood to a mild state of joyous abandon.

12mg had zero negative effects except mild anxiety for a very short period as previously stated.
5mg was ideal but I did feel slight coke like negative emotions towards the end of the experience.
5mg second time had no discernable negative effects.

I've just had 7mg 11mg due to my rather poor diet of sleep. 3 hrs last night so decided a dose of desoxy the order of the day to motivate me in my duties.

Edit: Strike


----------



## Refluxer

I'd say it kicks MDPV's ass though. With MDPV you wonder why the hell it makes you want to take more all the time (since euphoria is mostly absent), with desoxypipradrol in a decent dose the effect is at least very evident. Haven't tried it enough to comment on any fiending yet.


----------



## Xorkoth

I'm starting to like this stuff more and more each time I use it.  I also think it beats the living shit out of MDPV, although certainly it's not as nice as some other, more illegal stimulants.  This stuff takes a while to begin being euphoric, but it definitely gets there.  I find that the first few hours, even 5 or 6, are mostly speedy with a motivation to work.  After that, it begins to get more physical, and starts to give me pleasurable rushes through my extremities and pelvic regions like amphetamine does.  It feels pretty sexual at times and it begins to get euphoric.  Each day that I've taken it, it's made me want to talk a lot, especially to my fiance who probably has a sore ear after today.  I've found that adding a (small!) amount of caffeine, very gradually, can really bring on the more physical qualities and the euphoria, although it also brings on the armpit, palm, and foot sweating and can easily become uncomfortable stimulation.  Kratom mixes pretty well, although for some reason it's easier to get that dizzy, slightly-too-much kratom effect, as desoxypipradrol seems to have some faint element of this as well.  I do not have an urge to redose constantly at ALL with this stuff... in fact, I've used it 5 times now in total and I haven't redosed in the same day once.   Although the next day I do think about how it was pleasant the day before.  But I do that with any drug.

Lastly, I'd like to report some very serious sexual enhancement effects, in the same way as MDPV except less fiendy and more confidence.  MDPV makes me want to have sex for hours, but it can periodically limit performance.  Not so with desoxy.  Let me tell you, on my honeymoon I should bring some of this stuff and dose it daily, because... DAMN!    Let's just say I probably could have kept going for 24 hours if I had wanted to.  My fiance has been most appreciative!  But likewise, it's possible for me to actually finish at some point, unlike with some things, like AMT, and sometimes amphetamine and MDPV, which sometimes just make it literally impossible due to numbness.  Also, desoxy doesn't turn me into a crazed sex fiend at all.  In fact I've not been horny at all for even a moment three of a times I've taken it.  But when presented with sexual situations and the desire is there, it really has a great and positive effect in that respect.

The first few times I used this, I wasn't sure what to think.  But it seems like I'm starting to figure out how to make better use of the effects or something.


----------



## Refluxer

^ So how much are you tasting as a dose?


----------



## Morninggloryseed

Penis.

I didn't know you were engaged Xor.  Congrats my friend.  Can't believe you didn't tell me.

Penis.  Penis.  Vagina.  Wet Penis from Wet Vagina.l


----------



## B9

> . I also think it beats the living shit out of MDPV




Yeah I get what you're driving at BUT set 'n; setting are perhaps even as important with stims as well as psychs.

  Or you disagree?


Personally I have found desoxy to be inferior to MDPV and superior at different times! 


Set 'n' setting to my mind.


----------



## fizzacyst

How long after dosing on an empty stomach are you guys able to sleep (with or without sedatives)? I'm talking about reasonable doses, for being alert through a day and getting a lot of stuff done (mostly monotous, dry reading, cleaning the house, wandering around town taking in the sights and smells and such)... not for marathon sleep deprivation sessions.

Is there much of an energetic "push" like from amphetamine or methamphetime (OMG DIRTY HOUSE... MUST CLEAN.. NEW BOOK... MUST READ... TWICE! ...TALKTALKTALKTALK)?

What about anxiety?
I'm fine on amphetamines. MDPV made me feel all sketched out and just right below panic attack level if I took more than 5mg or so. It would take prob over 80mg amphetamine to do that to me.


----------



## Refluxer

10 mg's got me cleaning pretty good. Just a short while because we had to leave, but when I started to clean I just wanted to clean more. :D That's the only taste in that range though, so it doesn't really say much.


----------



## Refluxer

Never tried having sex on it. It never gave any hint on that kind of effect. I guess I'm an odd one on that. Personally, I feel that drug-induced compulsiveness isn't very positive most of the time.


----------



## B9

> OMG DIRTY HOUSE... MUST CLEAN.. NEW BOOK... MUST READ... TWICE! ...TALKTALKTALKTALK)?




Desoxy at high dose is incredibly pushy re: relentless talking (posting on the net8(  ) etc.

  In my opinion.


----------



## haribo1

zophen said:
			
		

> Desoxy at high dose is incredibly pushy re: relentless talking (posting on the net8(  ) etc.
> 
> In my opinion.



LOL, didn't I get some kind of 'postwhore' award off Felix for some silly number of threads over a non-stop 3 day period due to 25mg smoked?


----------



## getreal

zophen said:
			
		

> Desoxy at high dose is incredibly pushy re: relentless talking (posting on the net8(  ) etc.
> In my opinion.


I have a trip report for this. I hope I will have the time to finish it by the weekend.
But I wasnt a post whore


----------



## Xorkoth

morninggloryseed said:
			
		

> I didn't know you were engaged Xor.  Congrats my friend.  Can't believe you didn't tell me.



Oh, really?  I mention it somewhat often in my posts and have done so in probably all of my recent trip reports.  But thanks! 

So I'll be writing a summary pretty soon.  I've been using desoxy a good bit this past week or so, because I've been working very long hours in mentally stressful situations (which is also why I've not been posting or moderating either).  I find that the effects evolve throughout the duration.  It begins pretty quickly for me, and can make me sweat pretty profusely.  It makes me feel compelled to move my body a lot, mostly by tapping my feet and legs rapidly.  It provides a small amount of euphoria and a good amount of energy for me.  On at least half of the occasions I have used it on, the small euphoria has slowly built throughout the day until about 12 hours in, when it becomes a strong mental and physical euphoria in which I feel really damn good, in a decidedly sexual way (energy in the pelvic region), and can't stop talking, babbling on about damn near anything at great length.  On these occasions, I have ended up engaging in various sexual activities, which have lasted for at least 3 hours each time.  In this way it reminds me of MDPV, except that performance and self-control are much better (MDPV tends to reduce actual performance and the mental state during sex is a bit disconcerting sometimes).  Extremely satisfying.... probably the best sexual enhancement of anything I've tried.  But this is not reliable.  It seems to happen more if I use a higher dose, or redose some later on.

Desoxy definitely makes it harder to sleep, but I have not yet had it prevent me from sleeping for some length of time during a single night, much less this 2-3 days of no sleep that some report.

My preferred single dose has been 12-15mg (overall, although the first few hours can be pretty energetic and sweaty), and my favorite dose pattern has been 10mg in the morning, and 6-8mg 6-8 hours later.  Redosing seems to cause it to become more euphoric mentally and physically, in my experiments.  

This stuff is a strange combination of in-your-face stimulation and background buzz.  Maybe I will be able to describe it better in the future.

Eh, I've got more to say about it, but I'll just save it for my report.


----------



## Refluxer

15 mg seems to hit fast on an empty stomach.


----------



## Refluxer

Poland? Czeck Republic? Hell, I'll take old USSR!


----------



## Refluxer

I have an inquiry about the first few hours of a strong dose of desoxy. Does it remind anyone of cocaine?

BTW



> COMPOSITION:
> Each 5 mL contains:
> Pipradrol hydrochloride 	0,67 mg
> Thiamine hydrochloride 	3,33 mg
> Riboflavine 	1,67 mg
> [Etc.]
> 
> -----
> 
> PHARMACOLOGICAL CLASSIFICATION:
> A 22.1 Multivitamins with minerals.



:D

ALERTONIC Elixir


----------



## toolazy2think

has anyone found a way to lessen the duration of this one?  I'd seriously consider picking some up if I was confident I wouldn't go a night without sleep every day I wanted to dose...Even a duration of 16 hours I could deal with, just dose in the morning and sleep 8 hours at night, but I don't know how I'd deal with the chronic sleep deprivation that would seem to be the case through normal sized doses.

Smoking or nasally?  Would that lessen the duration to anything tolerable?


----------



## Refluxer

Probably only tolerance or individual variations. It would be interesting to examine a "soft drug" analog of desoxypipradrol. I'd bet sticking a methyl on one of the phenyls could reduce the half life. Anybody got crystal data on DAT/NAT with bound inhibitors (mph, pip, amph)? Maybe there aren't any?

Started yawning some by midnight yesterday. Still stayed up til late. Sleep was similar to when after amphetamine (weird, light sleep, full of naughty thoughts and dreams, etc), but less anxiety. Felt pretty drained when getting up after 6 hours of rest. Reloaded with 13 mg's to make the day workable. Hopefully "normal" sleep will be possible late tonight, but I'm not surprised if it's not.

The half life of this sucker is the biggest obstacle keeping it from being a potential blockbuster.


----------



## Refluxer

The British Isles are tempting today! You'd better get looking at the horizon for wooden ships! :D


----------



## B9

^ We're too busy bowling and shit like that, we'll trounce you later!


----------



## syntelman

toolazy2think: I do not know about any other methods of administration, but I think any potential sleep deprivation heavily relies on dosage and on individual reactions to the drug. I had no problems at all sleeping at night when dosing low (2 mg) at morning. Certainly not a recreational dose but personally enough for good stimulation/motivation to do stuff. As I can see most of the cases where people have stayed up for days involve either pretty heavy doses and/or constant re-dosing. But I also think that a "good" dose will keep most people up for atleast 24 hours. For me it's just a matter of timing/planning the intake (do it saturday afternoon, party/work all night and you'll sleep well on sunday night). I see no problems staying awake for 24 hours if it's a pleasant ride which for most people seems to be the case.

Currently on 6 mg. Feels good, but not GOOD. 
Doing some work I've been wanting to do for a long time, while occasionally dancing inbetween. :D I actually had hoped that 6 mg would do more considering my first trial with 2 mg was very positive. But I didn't take it on a completely empty stomach today (which I think you probably should). Will see how long it will keep me up. Maybe re-dose a few mg in a few hours. Am a bit curious on how coffeine will affect it considering someone here stated earlier that it up'ed the euphoria a bit.

I'll recommend anyone coming into contact with this drug to start low, advance slow and learn your individual reaction to it (which should be true for any drug really but especially important with this long half life and high potency).


----------



## Refluxer

Syntelman: IME caffeine with these kind of stimulants, especially methylphenidate gives mainly added physical side effects and some anxiety. Maybe it's just me?

Anyway, I think I've figured this substance out somewhat now. In decent (more than just a little) doses it's definitely not for daily dosing.  (Like Ciba seemed to have found out a long time ago.) This stuff shines when taken in moderately large  doses either early in the morning or, like syntelman says, in the afternoon with the idea of staying up until the next evening. *What a large dose is, is very individual of course!* One should never start high with any compound one is naive to!

Used with respect, this substance can be both euphoric and useful. Perhaps it might be one of the best choices to cram for exams on, if a moderate dose is used early in the morning.

Take care everybody!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Sounds like an utter shit drug to me and a good way to wreck your body short and long-term.


----------



## syntelman

samadhi smiles: That was a most constructive post. Very informative. :D
Refluxed: Yeah, coffeine itself tend to have that effect on me (in larger doses). Drank 2 Red Bulls during the evening (approx 2 hours apart) but can't really say if it made any difference at all. Neither negative or positive.

6 mg hit me pretty good. I found the first few hours to be the most euphoric and pushy. Worked for almost 5 hours straight (out of character deluxe). Very dry mouth and had to drink large amounts of water. When work was finished I took a moment to relax which felt good. Marched off to the supermarket an hour later and was instantly re-filled with energy. Nitzer Ebb gave a good kickstart! Back at home I got stuck in the sofa in front of the TV for a couple of hours. Almost fell asleep at midnight and decided that although I had counted on staying awake all night I could give bed a try. Body fell asleep pretty soon, but not my mind. A very well defined part of my brain refused to sleep and for every z I catched it threw two away. Weird feeling. Just like the seconds before you normally fall asleep except that you actually didn't fall asleep and remained in that state forever. A bit trippy, and slightly annoying. Admitted to myself that I would not sleep for at least a couple of hours. Shook my head and body and got back up again. Currently feel a little bit tired but at the same time fully wide awake and it's not unpleasant in any way (yet).

As I stated earlier I found the first hours to be the most "stimulated" (and in a quite pushy way) while after this phase has leveled out I could choose to either slow down a bit (no problems sitting still) or further or pump it up with physical activity. 

Conclusions!
+ Good clean stimulation with increased motivation and concentration.
+ Happy happy mood lift accompanied by occasional euphoria.
+ Bumped up social skills.
+ Low (but still very evident) anorectic activity.
- Long long long half life.
- Nausea following food intake.
- Definately would not mind if the Euphoria-knob was cranked up a few notches.

IMHO nowhere near perfect or really really GREAT, but still pretty good (and useful) stuff. Obviously not for anyone searching for intense euphoria or not willing to stay awake for 24 hours. Rather subtle stuff. Will probably aim for 10 mg next time.


----------



## B9

> Sounds like an utter shit drug to me and a good way to wreck your body short and long-term.



Your mind would be first to suffer IMO!




> That was a most constructive post. Very informative



In many ways he has a valid point! (S_S I mean)


----------



## syntelman

:D
Absolutely.
I just found the comment to be funnily placed. 
Desoxypipradrol is probably a drug that the majority of drug users would not enjoy to any greater extent.

BTW. Got very tired at 6AM, went to bed at 7 and fell asleep literally within 5 seconds. That is 20 hours after dosing. Could probably have fallen asleep easily 1 or 2 hours before that. Forced myself out of bed at 11 (didn't want to disturb my sleeping pattern, workday tomorrow) and currently feel pretty decent although a bit sleepy. Also some minor headache.


----------



## B9

> Also some minor headache.




I get that also, nothing ferocious just a dull slightly irritating off and on headache.


----------



## Kerrigan

I am envious of those of you who have sources for these substances. The entire RC craze seems to have flown right over my head and gone underground, like a big mole; burrowing away from me.

Well, lovely trip reports; I'd be delighted to give some of these fascinating drugs a try some time, though I dislike stimulants that are prone to creating paranoia and exacerbating anxiety...


----------



## Jabberwocky

I think we as humans are much better off not using stimulants long-term. They have nothing to offer us, they will only detract from our potential to fully realize that which is fundamental to reality (LOVE).

Tread cautiously with stimulant use if your goal is to become a more fully realized person.


----------



## B9

> They have nothing to offer us, they will only detract from our potential to fully realize that which is fundamental to reality (LOVE).



I agree, but I am shit at practice and a whizz kid   at theory!


----------



## Refluxer

samadhi_smiles said:
			
		

> Sounds like an utter shit drug to me and a good way to wreck your body short and long-term.



I don't agree. It depends on why and how you dose it. Obviously, it can be utter disaster for someone who can't control their use. I wonder how it would work for narcoleptics?

The second day was noticably less good/enjoyable by the way.


----------



## syntelman

Personally I fail to see how passing judgement and making generalizations is good for self improvement. I think that all drugs have the possibility to cause both negative and positive effects. However in my experience drugs very seldomly have permant effects on the personality at all (if not being abused, i.e daily or in some cases even weekly for long periods of time) and this is true for all types of drugs including psychedelics and stimulants. But both these types of drugs (and any other type) obviously can cloud the mind to the fullest extent. You just either believe that Secret Service is in the closet or that an UFO has landed in your garden. :D

In my opinion it in the end all depends solely upon the user and how he or she is using, and not what kind of drugs are being (ab)used. And what is true for you may not be true for me, and tomorrow we both may feel the exact opposite. The possibility to find usefulness in a drug clearly differs from person to person and is not a well defined fact or universal truth.


----------



## Jabberwocky

True, and to be clear I'm not trying to pass judgement on anybody. I speak only for myself in my posts (and sometimes not even for me sometimes I speak for SWIM ).

But, honestly, I feel very strongly about the destructive qualities in stimulant use, so I will voice my opinion whenever I feel like its right to do so, because I want to help people share my view (which I think is correct).

I'm sure infrequent use is not that detrimental, but using it through the entire week (and eventually becoming dependent on it to function) is no good, imo, for long-term realization.

peace!


----------



## Jabberwocky

In addition, I do not think we have very much time left to us. Whether that is 10 years, 20, or a century it doesn't really matter. We need to work on things RIGHT NOW as we see it. We (I) have to accept what I feel and believe in my heart is correct and I have to help people understand these realizations as well (RIGHT NOW).

Your view (syntelman) may lead to a paralysis and stagnation in action, an existentialism if you will.

Bottom line, stimulant use (ceteris paribus) decreases your ability to realize the aspect of LOVE in reality that is essential for saving yourself, others, and the planet as a whole.

Like you correctly pointed out, its just my view, and others very well don't share it (this thread makes that obvious). But, I have to believe I can help others (if not only myself).


----------



## Xorkoth

MDPVagrant said:
			
		

> Watch out for some degree of emotional depression following daily use (more than 2-3 days in a row).  It's short-lasting but can be non-trivial.  Nothing unusual with any stimulant stronger than caffeine, of course, and if you're normally immune you probably will be in this case too.
> 
> P.S. not related to my recent posts in the 'dark side' forum, which involve entirely different issues (primarily quitting kratom + actual real-life bad sh*t happening).



Eh, yeah.  I think it's faded by now.

As far as stimulants go, this stuff is awesome, from my perspective (that of a person who's not a hueg stimulant fan).  It did make my sweat smell bad though, which hasn't entirely gone away yet though (4 days after the last dose).  Man, that stuff makes me sweat 

As far as its effects, I love how it produces a very quick onset of pleasant stimulation and mild mood lift, but then the euphoria doesn't fully kick in for many hours.  When it does, I can't stop talking to save my life.  But for some reason, I was only unable to sleep one night on this, the night of the experience I am writing about, and that night also involved other stimulant-ish things.

On Sunday night, I ended up having a pretty incredible experience that was actually pretty psychedelic, surprisingly enough, despite having had no psychedelics in longer than I can remember _(EDIT: meaning I've had a longer break than I've had in a long time.  Of course I can remember the last time I had a psychedelic! )_.  I'm writing a report about it but I'm busy with work and feeling rather unmotivated and disconnected.

Smiling samadhi, I both agree and disagree with you.  And if the comment about using it all week being detrimental was directed partially or fully at me, then that's one of the things I definitely agree with.

I have definitely used stimulants to good effect to kick myself out of a rut before.  The problem is that full-on stimulants tend to produce a state which leaves nothing as it leaves except most probably a feeling of emptiness.  A single use can be useful, but too often it becomes much more than a single use.  That's why I like to have a handful or fewer doses of something which I can't readily get back, and use it up quick.

Anyway, I can't determine objectively whether the apathy I'm feeling (compared to before) is due to my work overload the past two weeks, the desoxypipradrol, or the lack of psychedelics during the past couple of weeks.  Too many factors changed at once.


----------



## Dondante

I'd bet it's actually more a result of stress and desoxy rather than lack of psychedelics.  Stress and stimulants got me feeling really crappy about two weeks ago (no desoxy included), and it took me a good week to recover.  This was pretty moderate stim usage too.  Stims are nice to have, but you have to remember they're not sustainable ... any dopaminergic makes you pay for the increased dopamine afterward.  I know the disconnected feeling your talking about.  With stims, the drawbacks usually outweight the benefits for me.  I made a comment about this in a thread in Other Drugs.


----------



## fizzacyst

^ ditto. been there several times.
programming marathons & stimulants will do that to you.


----------



## Ximot

I so agree that stims aren't sustainable. For me, not even caffeine. 

Actually I tried the desoxy again today. (I am one of the few who did not like it, for I unwisely dived in at approx. 12mg and stupidly added a psychedelic a few hours into the until then euphoric experience, and the whole experience left me strung out, short-tempered and frail for 2 to 3 days afterwards).

I've recently been having a few tired/irritable days in a row and today required me to be all nice and easy for a prolonged period of time. I took approx. 1 (one) mg of the desoxy round lunchtime.... and it was good. It's now T+10 and I am back home and ready for bed... even felt sleepy an hour after dosing, but then that feeling went away. At that dose it was very subtle but definitely real. Effective at quietening the interior monologue and bringing me a tad more into the Here and Now without any strain. Will pursue this further.

Btw, this compound is not at all anorexic at such a low dose level. I ate like a horse all day.


----------



## bob_arctor

Refluxer said:
			
		

> Never tried having sex on it. It never gave any hint on that kind of effect. I guess I'm an odd one on that. Personally, I feel that drug-induced compulsiveness isn't very positive most of the time.



Same thing here. Not a hint of impetus towards erotic activities at all.


----------



## B9

> and stupidly added a psychedelic a few hours into the until then euphoric experience, and the whole experience left me strung out, short-tempered and frail for 2 to 3 days afterwards).



  Yeah I did this *once* also!

Take note of the highlight!


----------



## pseudointellectual

how do some of you dose 1mg?  what ROA do you use?


----------



## B9

^ Most (I suspect ) are using oral administration after dilution in water for easy accurate measuring (wise).
  Some will be plugging it.


Some (like me) would use intranasally, though more than 1mg TBH.

But for a first time 1mg would be a decent starting point.


----------



## pseudointellectual

is there information on solubility?  I may've overlooked it in the thread.


----------



## turkeyphant

pseudointellectual said:
			
		

> is there information on solubility?  I may've overlooked it in the thread.



As far as I'm aware it's readily soluble in water (and I assume in ethanol too) but you wouldn't want to make the solution particularly concentrated anyway...


----------



## B9

^ Yeah it is water soluble.


----------



## haribo1

zophen said:
			
		

> ^ Most (I suspect ) are using oral administration after dilution in water for easy accurate measuring (wise).
> Some will be plugging it.
> 
> 
> Some (like me) would use intranasally, though more than 1mg TBH.



And at least one fool smoked it...  10mg gives a great rush... if you like your rushes lasting for HOURS!


----------



## Ximot

pseudointellectual said:
			
		

> how do some of you dose 1mg?  what ROA do you use?



well, I just had a teeny tiny bit on my finger tip. Approx 0.5-1.5mg (I know what 10mg looks like so I'm sure I wasn't off by much, I mean tiny when I say tiny).

Felt fine that night and slept well and woke refreshed and had a nice day the next day too. That day all Ihad to keep my spirits up was 2 teabags of maté de coca (coca leaves) wedged in my mouth and sucked on for 30mins or so each... one round 2pm and one early evening. Felt fine all day.

Maybe I just feel so great cos I haven't smoked any tobacco or cannabis for 2 days (in-laws visiting, and I'm happy to have them keep up their belief that I am a non-smoker). The odd thing is I've had almost no cravings.


----------



## fastandbulbous

Desoxy does seem to reduce the cravings for a whole variety of drugs, from coke now apparently to nicotine. Shame it has such a long half life as it would make an ideal maintainance drug - like a methadone for coke & meth


----------



## haribo1

^Errr... I smoked mine, mate. It's sort of INSTANT that way. I figured the faster it go in, the faster it would get out.... how wrong I was. I figure this is a once or twice a year thing for me. Something like 52 hours without moving from my PC cannot be, in any way, healthy!


----------



## pseudointellectual

Is 1mg/ml a sufficient water solution?  Shake before dosing, right?


----------



## Refluxer

Yes and yes.


----------



## pseudointellectual

dosed 2mg about 10 to 15min ago, *might* be feeling something...if I think about it.


----------



## bob_arctor

~4 mg early in the morning produced a pleasant wakeful state until late evening, when the weak substance alimemazine was taken to promote sleep (which came easily). experience felt like a low dose MDPV, with longer half-life. Next assay is up 1 mg in dose.


----------



## pseudointellectual

dosed another 2mg...hopefully it'll produce better (noticable in my case) results.


----------



## pseudointellectual

feel something, I guess.  maybe the 7yrs I was prescribed ritalin has something to do with it?  adderall doesn't do much for me either.


----------



## Refluxer

Pseudo: 4 mg won't produce a mind blowing experience. The levels that might induce some serious euphoria are associated with unwanted side effects. Notable side effects with high doses, particularly with repeated doses (1/day): Hyperkinesia, paranoia, compulsiveness. Neuromotor effects can probably get pretty severe/irritating, with trouble coordinating and timing movement. I guess it's pretty similar to side effects from DA agonists.


----------



## pseudointellectual

maybe this just isn't for me.  I'll finish up what I have and hopefully will like it in someway.  my girlfriend, on the other hand, is in the "do things" mode right now, 4mg too.


----------



## B9

> Suppose I took a single 300mg dose of desoxypipradrol.




There are flights of fancy and completely beserk suggestions! 


The latter is applicable in this case!


----------



## HottButtaz

vagrant, you are retarded.  Your posts in this thread have been irresponsible and crazy so far, with you breaking numerous promises to yourself, freaking out, and acting a fool far too often.  You're on drugs, you think you're cool, and you're risking your life and the obscurity of this drug on some _retarded_ whim.  

If you are really brain dead enough to risk your life like this, work your way up to your dose.\

ed:  and if you say that the post was a fantasy- you're assuring people you could do it but won't, what role can that possibly play in harm reduction other than to drive some newb lurker to kill himself?


----------



## Ximot

MDPVagrant said:
			
		

> good sleep habits are absolutely *essential* when using this compound.




good sleep habits are absolutely *essential* - period!


----------



## B9

^ LOL but true also!


MDPVagrant I realise you weren't serious, BUT it was still a fairly fucking outrageous idea by anyones standards.  The type of thing I would 'maybe' post then think 'oh fuckshit' when I woke up. 

  It doesn't bear thinking about.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I usually don't think before I post!

I've got LSD and DMT comin' out my ears though what can you say?


----------



## Ximot

samadhi_smiles said:
			
		

> what can you say?



zeebeedeebeedobbeedob-doobaboohahho-aho!


----------



## Xorkoth

^^ Perhaps, but it's amazing how much better you feel when your sleeping habits are good.  Although, some people regularly sleep TOO much and that's also quite bad in my experience.  My little sister used to sleep 11-12 hours a day and was always tired and grumpy.


----------



## haribo1

Has anyone else smoked it, or even gone crazy and injected it? Smoked, it hits you in agbout 10 seconds and KEEPS rushing for about 2 hours. I would imagine a crack user would LOVE the rush of a big (say 50-100mg) hit of the stuff. Is the freebase a liquid (I assume it is)? WOuld making a carbonate salt make it better for smoking? Smoking isn't big and it isn't clever... but man it works so well with this stuff.


----------



## Xorkoth

Nope.  I still plan to write a report about my experiments with 250mg of it (not all at once, not at all!).

My most interesting experience was after using it for 4 days in a row.  I got some sleep each night but not a lot, and although I wasn't tired at all (didn't feel it anyway), on the 4th night I began to experience some bizarre effects that I can only assume were sleep deprivation.

On that 4th night, I took an extra 10mg dose after having had 2 10mg doses earlier in the day.  I was going to be having sex, so just for fun (desoxy makes it extra fun ) I took a dose of an herbal sex pill called Ejaculoid.  It contains a number of things, I can't find my notes now, but I know it included yohimbe, long jack, and like 6 others.

Anyway, sex was very good, and afterwards I stayed up and smoked a bowl of really good nuggets.  All of a sudden, after exhalaing the first hit, my entire body started buzzing with extreme pleasure, almost to the point of being dissociative.  My field of vision became washed in faint swirling colors.  I guess I can't describe the body high much with words, but it was the most intensely pleasurable body high I've ever had, although emotionally the euphoria was not very strong.

I went to lay down and put in a CD of assorted Boards of Canada tunes I had never heard before (thanks F&B for mentioning them numerous times, causing me to find them).  I closed my eyes, and so began a somewhat psychedelic experience.  I noticed there was a lattice of color, some sort of spinning web, that became brighter the more I rolled my head around on my pillow.  This spinning web moved with the music and was quite breathtaking.  At this point my body felt like it was phasing out of existence.

This continued for a few hours, and I never ended up getting any sleep.  Occasionally I seemed to "break through" this spinning lattice web and extremely vivid and bright scenes would confront me, symbolic and highly realistic.  It's been too long so I can't recall what they were.  

The next day was not bad, really.  I was up all day, did complex tasks, and went to bed the next night.  After so little sleep (this was the end of my desoxy but I had been experimenting for a week and a half or so), I required lots for a few days, and then I was back to normal.

Reading back on what I just wrote, it doesn't sound too amazing, but really, it was.  I'd never had that type of drug effect before.


----------



## fizzacyst

Damn, I feel like I am missing out here.

I think this was hands down the worst stimulant I've tried so far. All it did was keep me awake and on the verge of panic the whole time. I couldn't really focus very well, and never got anything resembling euphoria out of it. It pretty seriously screwed my sleeping patterns up as well.

I did try smoking smaller amounts of it, which was pretty easy on the lungs, but that didn't change much aside from kicking in pretty quick.

..
Ejaculoid. lol.

BoC is fantastic, especially "Music has the right to children" (and in particular, the track "Pete Stands Alone". I listened to it on the edge of a mountain face in the latter part of a mushroom trip and watched the sun set. amazing.)


----------



## fastandbulbous

I've found it acts as a 'psychedelic amplifier' in that it intensifies the effects of LSD, DPT & cannabis (that's all I've had it with)


----------



## Xorkoth

fizzacyst said:
			
		

> Damn, I feel like I am missing out here.
> 
> I think this was hands down the worst stimulant I've tried so far. All it did was keep me awake and on the verge of panic the whole time. I couldn't really focus very well, and never got anything resembling euphoria out of it. It pretty seriously screwed my sleeping patterns up as well.



Well, in my trials (all done within a short period of time, like 1.5 to 2 weeks), I had days of not liking it and days of liking it.  As I got used to it, I pretty consistently liked it.  Reliably, if taken in the morning, it would first jack me up and make me sweat (the sweating kept up all day, and was smelly - I don't usually smell - which was the worst side-effect).  Then I'd work all day in the zone, get out of work, go home, and by then I'd be in the really great part, pleasurable body high, strong urge to babble on and on, and so forth.

The experience I described above was a one-time thing, but really quite awesome.  It definitely took a toll though.  Not the kind of toll that too much amphetamine or any amount of MDMA causes, though.

I also forgot to mention that on the day of the experience I outlined above, I had had about 7mg of amphetamine sulphate in the early evening which definitely added to the physical aspect.  Hey, what can I say, I had been using it for days on end (desoxy), and I was getting compulsive. 

This stuff was hard to get the feel of, that's for sure.  But I like it.  But not enough to seek out more.


----------



## fizzacyst

MDPVagrant said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> I think it's fair that a substance like this (both highly potent and very long-acting) require extraordinary harm reduction measures if recreational use is intended.  Anyone who jumps in half-cocked will pay the price for their poor judgment and lack of common sense.



Yeah, thats why I held off on messing with it until there were enough reports to get a solid feel for how long it lasted. I think one needs to be extremely careful with exceptionally long lasting drugs of any nature.

I did have sedatives sufficient to go elephant hunting and whatnot, but they didn't do a lot to ease the tension/anxiety. By the time it came to try and get some sleep I didn't want to take to much and risk sleeping until noon the next day.

A few days of like 3 hours of sleep takes its toll on my pretty hard these days. In high school I pretty much lived like that aside from the weekends (minus the drugs). I'd have to use the stuff the next day to get me through, as I was so tired. I recognized that cycle before I got into it, decided it wasn't worth it.


----------



## Refluxer

The freebase is solid. Formed nice, long, clear crystals, even though it was only a small amount I saw.


----------



## fizzacyst

You may need an extended break, a few months of totally abstaining from stimulant use.


----------



## General alcazar

Genetic downregulation of dopamine receptors from months of overloading. 
The body responds to chronically excessive catecholamines by decreasing receptor binding sites (this is true with most receptor/ligand systems). The process takes months to occur and months or longer to reverse. Given extreme use of DRIs over a long span of time, it would make sense that one's dopamine receptors would be more shy. The only fix is to stop. Bodybuilders are very familiar with this process after using steroids and growth hormones, and there is no difference when it comes to stims and opiates... In long term meth users, one theory is that they never regenerate those receptors and are consequently condemned to a life of being behind the dopamine, serotonin and norepi eightball... hence the chronic depression, mania and relapses... physical withdrawals are not a good meter of the damage done by an addiction, rather the final tally would be found in a receptor count...


----------



## Refluxer

No, not in receptor count, as that would be a reflection on the extent on expression of certain receptors. A more direct method of identification of damage would be appealing. That of course depends on when and how you measure the receptor density. Also, does it really take months? Also, by using DRI's I'm assuming that production of reuptake sites could increase, together with other changes. Perhaps downregulation of DA receptors or increase of MAOI. Anyone read studies on this concerning methylphenidate?


----------



## B9

> I've found it acts as a 'psychedelic amplifier' in that it intensifies the effects of LSD


8(  


   Yes unfortunately I noticed this aspect of it also.


----------



## fastandbulbous

MDPVagrant said:
			
		

> _[Bordering on source discussion removed]_




Congrats, that's a pretty good chance of getting you a warning for discussing sources etc


----------



## Jabberwocky

4-hydroxy-N,N-dimethyltryptamine


----------



## MDPVagrant

fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> Congrats, that's a pretty good chance of getting you a warning for discussing sources etc


Oops... somehow I didn't make the connection between what I was saying and the anti-source rule... still not mentally 100% since last Monday, I guess.

Here's requesting some slack from BL mods -- I was temporarily psychotic last Monday and Tuesday, and it's not something one recovers from 100% in a few days... I'm still distracted and "air-heady" as hell. Forget the 'group buy' thing, obviously that would be against the rules here.  I deleted the message in question.


----------



## B9

^ Hey Vagrant not seen you in a few days . sleeping well ?


----------



## dbailey11

samadhi_smiles said:
			
		

> 4-hydroxy-N,N-dimethyltryptamine




You LOVE those tryptamines, huh?


----------



## MDPVagrant

zophen said:
			
		

> ^ Hey Vagrant not seen you in a few days . sleeping well ?


Yes, thank you -- all has been well.  I've been sleeping and eating normally, with some irritability/mood swings (nothing anywhere near clinical, just normal stuff for me given the heat & my life circumstances).  How about yourself?


----------



## DemonCleaner

hello BL,

i recently got my fingers on some of this stuff. tried ~5mg (snorted) yesterday and found it to be quite enjoyable. could also sleep at about t+9 for about 5 hours: light but good sleep, with clear dreaming. 


this friday i intend to trip a bit on 2c-c with some mates. well i'd really like to visit a party afterwards (we'll start the trip about noon) and now i ask myself, if it was a good idea to dose some of this stuff at the end of the trip, say about t+6 or 7.


----------



## bob_arctor

Experimented with this material now and then. The long half-life makes it hard to fit in in a regular life, but for tasks needing bursts of activity, or for festival life, it seems to be useful. dosage has been around 4-5 mg for a single day of stimulation, highest dosage i 9 mg were a state of sleep was not reached until +30.

It gives a very transparent form of stimulation, sort of like several low doses of MDPV administered over a day, but in this case just from one dosing. The lack of negative periferal effects makes it a more pleasant substance to be awake on than some other, more stereotype inducing, stimulants. With 9 mg, the pleasant transparent stimulation was also accompanied with a mild sort of steady rush.

Be careful with the dosage. Have not seen any reason to go above current highest dose.


----------



## MDPVagrant

DemonCleaner said:
			
		

> hello BL,
> 
> i recently got my fingers on some of this stuff. tried ~5mg (snorted) yesterday and found it to be quite enjoyable. could also sleep at about t+9 for about 5 hours: light but good sleep, with clear dreaming.


Heh, that's the way to go IMO... a bit on the tips of the fingers, then see what your fingers smell like .  Nice rush, and (at least with my tolerance & long term stim experience) gives me few/no problems, even re-dosing.  The inexperienced will want to be very careful with this substance though, and probably not redose at all.


----------



## Refluxer

After experimenting some more with dosage, I've found that 5 mg is actually a good dose for functional use. It gets you going, doesn't distract very much, but now and then a streak of euphoria hits you. Taken in the morning means no sleep deprivation with this dose.


----------



## Xorkoth

The biggest problem I had with this stuff is that it made me sweat a whole lot the whole duration, and my sweat smelled really bad.  It was quite unpleasant.  Other than that, physically it feels very clean and nice.  It is indeed transparent, but also pretty strong.  I generally entered a state of euphoria, physical and mental, and lots of talking, at maybe T+8.


----------



## MDPVagrant

Woohoo... I should be receiving some of this stuff again soon.  With my fairly hefty stim tolerance I'm not gonna be using any 5mg (unfortunately, as it would save me some money)... but I always play it by ear with stims anyhoo.

Have you guys tried snorting a small amount off your fingertips... just dip them in the powder (keep amounts small, as in a light dusting) and give your finger a good sniff.  RUSH CITY, very nice if you like that kind of thing.  I don't know how people will react to this, but I never once got any 24 to 48 hour tweaking with desoxypipradrol unless I kept on redosing.  True that there were some long term residual effects like difficulty sleeping and maybe a higher energy level than usual, but the main "high" never lasted more than 4 to 6 hours for me... after which it all sort of blended into the background and became unnoticeable.


----------



## azabicyclo

is there a way to ensure that a substance is actually  Desoxypipradrol, a reagent?


----------



## B9

MDPVagrant said:
			
		

> Yes, thank you -- all has been well.  I've been sleeping and eating normally, with some irritability/mood swings (nothing anywhere near clinical, just normal stuff for me given the heat & my life circumstances).  How about yourself?





Quite tickety boo actually Vagrant y'know


----------



## B9

...


----------



## MDPVagrant

Xorkoth said:
			
		

> The biggest problem I had with this stuff is that it made me sweat a whole lot the whole duration, and my sweat smelled really bad.  It was quite unpleasant.  Other than that, physically it feels very clean and nice.  It is indeed transparent, but also pretty strong.  I generally entered a state of euphoria, physical and mental, and lots of talking, at maybe T+8.


Are you sure that isn't placebo?  No offense intended, but suddenly a re-surge type effect a full eight hours into it?  Sounds unlikely, but I guess anything is possible.  

I do like this stuff, but it took a 250mg starter purchase to get acquainted with it.  For some reason it felt VERY norepinephrine-like at first (as in tingly/jittery, like Strattera or Tramadol on a bad day) and it took me awhile to get in tune with its more enjoyable effects.  One positive thing is I do not get unpleasantly obsessive-compulsive, which often happens with MDPV or cocaine and is very annoying.  Been known to ignore fire alarms, then the house burning down around me because I was trying to line an icon up on the screen in EXACTLY the right position... well, that hasn't literally happened, but you get the idea.  Desoxypipradrol does not seem to have that effect on me.


			
				azabicyclo said:
			
		

> is there a way to ensure that a substance is actually  Desoxypipradrol, a reagent?


Well, there are _very_ few stims that have a potent/long lasting effect in such small amounts.  If 5mg gives a predictable and long lasting stimulation with absolutely no psychotropic effects, it's probably desoxypipradrol.  But dunno if that's accurate enough for you.


----------



## Jamshyd

I have never had the chance to try this one. But judging by the way people act/post here when they are on it, it seems like it simply induces instant mania.

Or am I wrong?


----------



## MDPVagrant

*Huh?*



			
				Jamshyd said:
			
		

> I have never had the chance to try this one. But judging by the way people act/post here when they are on it, it seems like it simply induces instant mania.
> 
> Or am I wrong?


Ummm... what else are regular stimulants supposed to do?  You get energized, you get happy, talkative, uninhibited, you're in a state similar to hypomania (or even mania, at really high doses).  

Am I missing something... are "straight" (non-empathogenic, non-psychedelic) stims supposed to do something else?  Gotta admit ya lost me on this one, man .


----------



## B9

> Or am I wrong?




Is it the drug though or just the natural mania coming out ?


----------



## Refluxer

MDPVagrant said:
			
		

> Are you sure that isn't placebo?  No offense intended, but suddenly a re-surge type effect a full eight hours into it?  Sounds unlikely, but I guess anything is possible.



I didn't experience that att first too, but then I had tried larger dosages, and maybe the initial rush sets the bar. With 5 mg, the kick-in effect was more noticable.


----------



## Xorkoth

MDPVagrant said:
			
		

> Are you sure that isn't placebo? No offense intended, but suddenly a re-surge type effect a full eight hours into it? Sounds unlikely, but I guess anything is possible.



It happened reliably every time after the first few.  I mean, I was euphoric the whole time, but I would definitely enter the second stage around 8 hours in.  it became more physically pleasurable (pulsing, somewhat sexual feelings in my limbs and abdomen), and I felt so good that I just wanted to talk up a storm.  Practically babbling at some points.


----------



## MDPVagrant

zophen said:
			
		

> Is it the drug though or just the natural mania coming out ?


I can only speak for myself -- it is 100% the drug.  If I were any more relaxed and unmotivated, I'd be a corpse.  I try not to sit down too often, cuz I might not get up again for 10 hours... LOL.

Stims have definitely been a problem for me, but they are currently one of my only sources of adventure and (fake, real, who cares) sense of energy and accomplishment in life.  I am generally a f*cking carrot without 'em.  It's not really my moods either, more likely a problem with chronic, lifelong dopamine deficit combined with some nasty early-life experiences.  I mean I'm usually pretty cheery & feel good, but I'm totally content to sit there and do absolutely nothing useful (or even interesting) for long periods of time.  

Dunno if it's congenitally low dopamine combined with a high tolerance, but lately when fed with stims my lab animals have been doing _absurd_ doses (I mean really outrageous, unbelievable amounts) with no negatives other than the usual lack of food, sleep and binging type behavior.  Granted, a few benzos are typically available.   I've really been trying to cut back on their supply, cuz this is insane.

I generally won't talk doses any more, cuz I think some people pegged me as a liar after I mentioned clearing out a gram of MDPV over five days.  But I personally know people who have done nearly twice that amount over two days (not that they managed to stay out of the psych ward, but oh well).  I figure my main orangutan will probably clear 500mg of desoxypipradrol over the course of 10 to 12 days (not straight of course, but I mean averaging 40mg per 24 hours of use).  If tolerance tends to skyrocket with regular use, you can recalculate and make that 6 to 9 days, i.e. 55 to 84mg/day.  

P.S. either my orangutan's dopamine receptors are literally _gone_, or people who claim 2-DPMP lasts 24-48 hours don't have a clue what they're talking about.  Try three to six, with residuals and sleeplessness lasting up to 12.


----------



## Jamshyd

MDPVagrant: To clarify, what I mean is that in the few months this drug has been out, I have seen more passionate (and not to mention, extremely wordy) praises for it than I have seen for meth in all of its years. It seems like this one is only trumped by coke, and people on coke act like maniacs all the time anyway 

I do not think stmulants = mania is necessarily a rule. Being alert and happy is hardly manic (I have only seen mania develop on Amphetamine after chronic use of huge doses). But I will not attempt to define mania, I'm sure most people have an idea as to what it is.


----------



## MDPVagrant

Jamshyd said:
			
		

> MDPVagrant: To clarify, what I mean is that in the few months this drug has been out, I have seen more passionate (and not to mention, extremely wordy) praises for it than I have seen for meth in all of its years. It seems like this one is only trumped by coke, and people on coke act like maniacs all the time anyway



You want my current opinion?  For a real stimulant LOVER, this stuff is second only to 99.8% crystal meth.  At higher doses, there's little difference in the feel or effects.  It is *INTENSE*.  You should see what my lab monkeys do while on it...

Maybe I shouldn't have said that, but I warn readers: If you're even a _little bit_ prone to anxiety, paranoia or panic, STAY AWAY.  If you can do 72 hours straight smoking crystal and still be able to memorize three chapters of a textbook, you might be a candidate - LOL.

OR -- if you can do one small dose and then leave it alone for three or four days, you may also be a candidate.  Some people apparently can.

MDPV has dropped down a large notch in my book, but if it does appear again as rumored then who knows...


> I do not think stmulants = mania is necessarily a rule. Being alert and happy is hardly manic (I have only seen mania develop on Amphetamine after chronic use of huge doses). But I will not attempt to define mania, I'm sure most people have an idea as to what it is.


My worst tendency on stims is not mania, but OCD.  I get extremely obsessive at times.  

A typical stim run for my text subject:  I'll start a project on my PC, like creating an enterprise wide autoinstall script for MS Office with every tiny detail defined (I'm a home user, LOL).  Then forget all about it and start a project manually cleaning my registry by hand, every single key in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE.  Before I finish, I have to learn everything there is to know about Javascript, and also write a Visual Basic helper app that sits in the system tray & runs programs for me, plus answer a few PM's on Bluelight, with a diversion downloading and installing 3 or 4 system utilities and defragging all my partitions in between.  

At this point I've got 20 MSIE windows, 50 folders, 30 copies of notepad, Visual Basic, Photoshop, regedit.exe, MS Word, Calc.exe, Eudora, Cute FTP, ThumbsPlus, Acrobat, five command prompts,  MSConfig, Nero, Solitaire, Ad-Aware,  Limewire and and Services.msc open (to name a few), and my system is running like a snail that just ate a cow for dinner... 

... and crashes/burns/reboots.  I lose half my work.  Then I look up, and 40 hours have passed without food, sleep or any head movement whatsoever...  

Edit -- then I have to re-install from a Ghosted partition the next day after getting some sleep, cuz I somehow managed to corrupt the hard drive and phuck up Windows XP altogether, and in the end accomplished precisely nothing... 8( 

P.S. this time around I noticed 2-DPMP had some powerful pro-sexual effects.  Finally... I was about to write it off as a monk's morning jump-start .


----------



## Xorkoth

MDPVagrant said:
			
		

> P.S. either my orangutan's dopamine receptors are literally gone, or people who claim 2-DPMP lasts 24-48 hours don't have a clue what they're talking about. Try three to six, with residuals and sleeplessness lasting up to 12



When you use something as often as you are, its effects dramatically change and the duration especially lowers.  For absolutely sure, no one who hasn't used it and/or a load of other stimulants would say that it lasts *3-6 hours* with 12 hours of aftereffects. 8(

However, I do always cock my head in confusion when I hear people saying it lasts 48+ hours.  For me, it lasts 20-24 hours, max.


----------



## MDPVagrant

It's not just one thing, I've made a mess with dopaminergic stimulants of all sorts.  Hell, my brain is reacting abnormally to ALL stimulants.  I can take 300mg of Wellbutrin in a single shot and feel almost nothing.  Or 200-500mg caffeine and just mild wakefulness with nary a single jitter.  It's really damn weird.

BTW, has anyone mentioned the most (potentially) risky aspect of this substance?  It strikes me that if physical activity were severely curtailed, a person could easily challenge the Guinness book of World Records for longest stretch of time awake (provided they managed to avoid dopamine psychosis).

Seven, eight, nine days doesn't seem out of the question, and that strikes me as extremely dangerous.  I've suffered sleep deprivation before (bad enough to hospitalize myself), and it's difficult to determine how drastically one's cognitive, emotional and motor skills have deteriorated.  You can be mentally dead (can't add 2+2) and believe you're just fine.  If someone tried to drive a car on a busy highway after nine days awake, a wreck would be virtually guaranteed.  Hell, just slipping and falling in the shower becomes a major hazard.  Crossing the street would be unsafe.  A person could go try to buy groceries and still be staring at the cheese aisle four hours later, trying to focus enough to pick something out.  The whole world becomes a damn minefield, and I wasn't awake anywhere near as long as that (although there was a chronic component that made things much worse).

Would anyone like to comment on this?


----------



## pseudointellectual

Kind of vicious--you think you're fine, but really, you're not.  If you live alone or have few/no friends, who's gonna tell you that you're acting strange, to stop taking it, etc.  That does sound pretty dangerous.

Luckily, I am one of those people who you mentioned before, small dose, leave it alone for as long as I see fit.  So I don't really have to worry about the sleep deprivation aspect, as I wouldn't be able to do enough to stay up that long.


----------



## illusion25

ya I have ben hospitalized from stimulant sleep deprivation.

MDPVagrant- after 4 days of no sleep I can can barely differenciate between "real" things and hallucinations. Auditory and talking to people who arent there.

7 days or more!! shit i cant imagine the psychosis


----------



## Refluxer

MDPVagrant said:
			
		

> P.S. either my orangutan's dopamine receptors are literally _gone_, or people who claim 2-DPMP lasts 24-48 hours don't have a clue what they're talking about.  Try three to six, with residuals and sleeplessness lasting up to 12.



On higher doses that seems about right when it comes to the rush. I wouldn't call the next 12 hours residuals, but your mileage may vary. If the rush is the goal, I guess what comes after it are just residuals.


----------



## MDPVagrant

illusion25 said:
			
		

> ya I have ben hospitalized from stimulant sleep deprivation.
> 
> MDPVagrant- after 4 days of no sleep I can can barely differenciate between "real" things and hallucinations. Auditory and talking to people who arent there.
> 
> 7 days or more!! shit i cant imagine the psychosis


I'm almost immune to dopamine psychosis (maybe it's a genius for timing or something, i.e. how often, how long, what invervals).  Not to mention being so naturally dopamine-deficient that ... well I won't get into that, because for me it's very disabling.  A lot of the time I not only fail to "get a life," I am content about that and have no desire for one.  So you see how it is... you are talking to a piece of broccoli here.  I don't even eat much (regardless of stimulants) cuz food is mostly something to take away hunger pangs & refuel what amounts to a complex biological mechanism.

Anyway... Sleep dep doesn't really bring on psychosis, just suffering and badly compromised cognition & judgment/decision making skills.  As well as a painful, weak body that feels like it could collapse at times and prove a monumental challenge to stand from a sitting position.  Better to stay standing up.  Mentally, you're prone to stuff like looking around the house for something, except you forgot what you were looking for but you just GOT to have it because you WANT this unknown object.  Or you go into a room to get something, forget why you went in, then go back to the other room and forget why you came back.  It doesn't seem to hit long-term memory very hard, but basically wipes out short term processing at some point.  Typically it will come and go in terms of severity, so it's not quite as bad as it sounds.  

I figure if sleep dep went on long enough, a person would lose their self care skills and be at risk from disease, neglect, falling down and getting a concussion, forgetting to eat...  eventually it resembles moderate Alzheimer's, minus the *long-term* memory loss.  But add on an exhausted and gradually sickening body, so you probably break even.  

Not something anyone would ever seek out, except a few of us stim users who are both unlucky enough to react a certain way and have a boring/useless enough life anyway not to care too much )as long as it isn't a regular thing).

P.S. after being awake a long, long, long time, the brain can interpret sleep as a survival threat.  After all, it's a form of temporary (we hope) ego loss that troubles even some ordinary non-insomniacs.  Consider being a stim-boosted, self-centered, hedonistic egomaniac for 100+ hours with nary a break, and falling asleep _really is _a form of death, and whether you'll ever wake up again truly comes across as unknown.  Many are too tired or oblivious at that point to care, but for others who tend to think too much, this can be a very serious issue.


----------



## pseudointellectual

parts of that post remind me of the movie The Machinist.


----------



## HottButtaz

I like to read mdpvagrant's posts as fast as i can, just running my eyes along the lines picking up about every other word.  It adds to the realism.


----------



## MattPsy

"I'm almost immune to dopamine psychosis"

Hah, not from what i've seen buddy


----------



## Xorkoth

^^ This is the truth.


----------



## fastandbulbous

> I'm almost immune to dopamine psychosis



C'mon, you can't really believe that, not after some of your actions a while ago. It's along the lines of,"I'm not the sort of person to become addicted to drugs" while using on an almost/daily basis.

If you do believe it, the I think that might be the cornerstone of your stimulant woes as nobody is immune to the sort of psychosis that excessive stimulant/dopaminergic drugs produces. Some might take longer to turn into a certified fruit-loop, but everyone does in the end with excessive use (I speak from the position of having been there while deluding myself that I was acting normally - it caused so much shit in my relationship because of my sticking my head in the sand regarding my heavy stimulant use)


----------



## Jamshyd

I hope my comment about mania is now a bit clearer...?


----------



## Jabberwocky

lysergic acid diethylamide


----------



## MDPVagrant

illusion25 said:
			
		

> ya I have ben hospitalized from stimulant sleep deprivation.
> 
> MDPVagrant- after 4 days of no sleep I can can barely differenciate between "real" things and hallucinations. Auditory and talking to people who arent there.
> 
> 7 days or more!! shit i cant imagine the psychosis


Unfortunately I can claim the same as you said above in the first sentence.  And have been out toward the 8-9-10 day point - quite recently, in fact.  It is not a state conducive to life at all, but survival is possible.  Perhaps with some degree of brain damage...

I've talked to a few people with manic-depressive disorder who have claimed two weeks without sleep -- very difficult to believe, frankly.

P.S. I have no problems differentiating between reality/fantasy while extremely sleep-deprived, but at some point appear to succumb to a hypermanic agitated state, like plugging a flashlight into a 240v wall outlet.  Feels very much like a neurological condition (e.g. nervous system disorder) rather than anything psychological.  I remember saying "my nervous system is shot" (to certain people who would definitely know what psychosis looks like, and who merely sent me home to suffer more).

And a final P.S. - I doubt sleep deprivation alone ever results in diagnosable psychosis, and tend to suspect those who truly become psychotic are suffering more direct effects from whatever substance they've overindulged in, i.e. dopamine psychosis.


----------



## Refluxer

Smoked desoxypipradrol is a different beast than oral. The freebase will almost instantaneously vaporize when heated with an ordinary lighter on foil. Don't have any experience at all when it comes to smoking chemicals, so the method used wasn't very efficient, but bouts of some pretty serious euphoria ensumed.


----------



## pseudointellectual

how much did you smoke?  sounds better than taking it orally.


----------



## bob_arctor

Refluxer: yes, tell us more about the process. Have been contemplating smoking it, but never tried it.


----------



## MDPVagrant

Definitely interested in hearing details (sketchy would be fine) about how desoxypipradrol could mutate itself into freebase form.  If you accidentally dropped it in boiling water with baking soda in it, would something interesting happen?


----------



## Refluxer

I have a pic of the crystals. Will post here when it's approved. To make it freebase, just put some base in the water solution and extract with non polar solvent and evaporate. Dropping it in basic, boiling water does not seem like a good idea. I didn't recrystallize or anything, just a quick and dirty extraction. I'm contemplating growing a big nice crystal. :D I was surprised when it was heated on foil, in about a second it just said *woosh* and a white cloud with tarry taste was formed. The first attempt were about 10 mg, with a fair amount lost (that's why 10 mg in total, because a significant amount was lost in the first heating). If you have an efficient way to vaporize and breathe it (recommended), you'd have to start way lower. After the first attempt, at one point I thought my todo-list that day would be impossible to manage because it hit me so hard at a point, but it passed quickly. I'll be trying this again, but with a better smoking device. The 30-40 min of strong euphoria seems likely to occur if smoked the right way, but I didn't experience it this time.

Putting a very small amount on the tip of a cigarette didn't really seem to be a good way to smoke it.

This is, at this point in time, truly the crack of the scientist (as someone, nanobrain I believe, stated MDPV to be at one point).


----------



## MDPVagrant

Jamshyd said:
			
		

> MDPVagrant: To clarify, what I mean is that in the few months this drug has been out, I have seen more passionate (and not to mention, extremely wordy) praises for it than I have seen for meth in all of its years. It seems like this one is only trumped by coke, and people on coke act like maniacs all the time anyway



I can think of one exception... my roommate has tried it, likes it somewhat but experiences a nasty aftermath a couple-three days later.  He's really not interested in using it again.

As far as myself... bring it on.  IMO it is a "new and improved" methamphetamine, seems much less stressful to the body (perhaps just as neurotoxic at high doses as Meth, but that's just conjecture).  Could be the first stimulant RC competitive with stuff available on the streets.  I've gained much respect lately... it's very potent, intense and aggressive.  Play games with it and you'll end up in Hospital Emergency, likely under observation for some mental or behavioral issue.  IMO, more than one or two doses/day = "Better have powerful sleep aids within reach, period."


> I do not think stmulants = mania is necessarily a rule. Being alert and happy is hardly manic (I have only seen mania develop on Amphetamine after chronic use of huge doses). But I will not attempt to define mania, I'm sure most people have an idea as to what it is.


Yes, that's what I was addressing -- chronic use of huge doses.  IMO that's even more likely to happen with desoxypipradrol, due to its long duration of effects.  Couple that with extreme sleep deprivation and you've got... well, it's probably different with everyone, but definitely some sort of unpleasant nastiness.

For me, I'm quite safe with Seroquel around.  Too much 2-DPMP = nasty anxiety/jitters?  25mg Seroquel = 100% cancellation, with appetite boost as a bonus.  Time to sleep?  75-100mg Seroquel = sleep like a baby and wake up feeling pretty good, even within an hour of 2-DPMP dosing.  I'm a bit puzzled why the Desoxy doesn't reassert when the Seroquel wears off, but no problems here with that.

Note that I may be an unusual case when it comes to the above paragraph, being well into what you might call stimulant burnout.  It's almost a case of needing 2-DPMP (or something like it) to avoid flopping on couch with glazed/unseeing eyes, TV on and unwatched, lost in repetitive, random mental scenarios.  Things are rarely as bad as that, but the signs are there.  Anyone know if Parkinson's has responded to the latest medical advances these days?


----------



## DOHP

I havn't had a chance to read this whole thread (will do after I get some sleep) but would I be right in guessing that this is not a controlled substance in the UK?  As I am very intrested in it especialy with it being compared only to meth as someone stated earlier!


----------



## Refluxer

Here ya go.


----------



## syntelman

Has anyone done any more controlled studies on the amplification of psychedelics? Would be very interesting to see more "facts" on the table on this matter.


----------



## B9

Jamshyd said:
			
		

> I hope my comment about mania is now a bit clearer...?




Heh heh :D  twas clear to me from the outset.


----------



## B9

> Would be very interesting to see more "facts" on the table on this matter.




  Count me out thank you.


----------



## syntelman

Facts are good! :D
Did Refluxer or anybody else repeat smoking of the freebase? More information is most def wanted, i.e what does it do to the duration? Very curious on this matter and will convert a small amount and try for myself when given time (even if I hate smoking things).


----------



## Refluxer

It's such a small amount, and the "smoke" is not very hot. I repeated it, and it hits fast, but I'm still out of the experience of 30-40 minutes of strong rush. Smoking the hydrochloride sounds kind of wack to me, but another report indicated it was done with good results. Anyone have comments on smoking the hydrochloride?


----------



## syntelman

Do you have any idea on the amount you smoked?
And how did it effect the duration? Someone stated earlier in this thread that it still was a (really) long one. :O


----------



## Refluxer

Well, the attempts were partwise failures, but between 5-10 mg in most of them I believe. I'll probably try it again in a near future.


----------



## Ximot

syntelman said:
			
		

> Has anyone done any more controlled studies on the amplification of psychedelics? Would be very interesting to see more "facts" on the table on this matter.



when I get to using the desoxy again I will hopefully be smart enough not to feel so invincible that I'll suddenly feel like adding a phenethalamine or a tryptamine just to 'notch up the insight' or 'brighten the colours' or whatever other stupid ideas I tend to get on stimulants. my one-off mishap mixing psy's and desoxy was on a mild dose of 2C-B and i did not have a good time. I felt overstimulated and really quite serious all night. And then somewhat disillusioned about life for several days afterward. No fun at all.


----------



## Slog

Smoking the hydrochloride resulted in failure. The smoke was very hot and harsh, and hardly any smoke could be produced at a single time.

5mg was attempted, perhaps 1mg ended up being vaporized before the trial was aborted. No noticeable effects were noted.


----------



## syntelman

I think we need a clarification on this matter. :D
Smoking salts generally is a bad idea and as the freebase seems to be crystalline at room temperature members previously reporting smoking the hydrochloride salt may possibly have been smoking the freebase without knowing it (we all know how reliable RC-sellers are).

Or Slog's smoking technique sucks. :D (No offence!)
Have you tried repeating the experiment? Or converting the salt to freebase.


----------



## Refluxer

Freebase is the way to go. BTW, the freebase Mr.Refluxer had was indeed nice crystals while in the evap. dish, but a bit sticky (some solvent still left I assume) when scooped up which then dried up pretty well.


----------



## Xorkoth

^^ How did the effects differ?  Or really, a better question is, how would you compare and contrast the salt vs. freebase forms, all things considered?  What makes the freebase better?


----------



## Refluxer

The boiling point of the freebase is much lower than that of the salt, so it vaporizes at a lower temperature. Because of this, it is easier to smoke, and the temperature required is low enough to avoid burning/decomposition of the compound. It hits very fast (seconds) as compared to the long onset of oral administration.


----------



## Slog

syntelman said:
			
		

> I think we need a clarification on this matter. :D
> Smoking salts generally is a bad idea and as the freebase seems to be crystalline at room temperature members previously reporting smoking the hydrochloride salt may possibly have been smoking the freebase without knowing it (we all know how reliable RC-sellers are).
> 
> Or Slog's smoking technique sucks. :D (No offence!)
> Have you tried repeating the experiment? Or converting the salt to freebase.



Well, my only smoking experiences of chemicals is limited to MA and 5-meo-dmt, which I used the same method that I would use for MA, and the stuff simply wouldn't melt, but only give off a wispy vapor after much heat was applied. I suppose that was to be expected though, considering the MSDS stated the melting point at >250C.

I probably will end up experimenting with the base at a future time.


----------



## Refluxer

Slog: If you do end up with the freebase, you will see it has very different properties than the salt.


----------



## Xorkoth

I'd love to experiment with this again sometime, and combine it with a psychedelic or two.  However I am no longer purchasing chemicals due to sheer tightness of budget  8(


----------



## syntelman

My last batch was 'destroyed' after storage in tap water at room temp or more accurately summer heat (not smart I know, but I had no choice at the moment). Gave me a very bad stomach last time I tried (which didn't occur before, at higher doses), so just ordered another 100mg. But I find it hard to find time to experiment. Not exactly the kind of drug you spontaneously take just like that. :D


----------



## arcticjoe

Refluxer said:
			
		

> Slog: If you do end up with the freebase, you will see it has very different properties than the salt.



How different would those properties be? i'm curious because I have been offered desoxy hcl, just havent decided if I want to blow the money on it yet.


----------



## syntelman

The only "real" difference should be the abilitiy to smoke it (it's still the very same drug). And any salt form could easily be transformed into the freebase so it shouldn't really matter


----------



## MDPVagrant

All this talk of smoking is depressing me... just my opinion, but this shit is going to vanish quickly with a vicious tag of notoriety if smoking/slamming it becomes popular .  This stuff isn't crack... you guys aware of the half-life?  If (potentially long term) psychosis sounds like fun, go right ahead.  Tripling up on phenazepam won't do the trick either 8).


----------



## DemonCleaner

hey there,

anyone knows how this stuff mixes up with opiates?



my previous experiment taking it after about t+6 of an 2c-c trip made no problems, but prevented most positive effects quite distinctly.


----------



## fastandbulbous

It mixes with opiates too well (if you know what I mean). This from using opiate painkillers (dihydrocodeine/methadone) to deal with gall bladder spasm after massively over doing ketamine with desoxy to prevent me drifting off after the main part of the ketamine experience was over. It increased the euphoria considerably, which wasn't good from my perspective (I try to avoid opiates except for genuine analgesic use)


----------



## Ximot

Refluxer said:
			
		

> Slog: If you do end up with the freebase, you will see it has very different properties than the salt.



how did you make your freebase?


----------



## arcticjoe

Anybody know what the legal status of desoxy is within UK? A friend is placing a reasonably sized order and would like some opinions regarding the risk of the package getting seized.


----------



## DOHP

arcticjoe said:
			
		

> Anybody know what the legal status of desoxy is within UK? A friend is placing a reasonably sized order and would like some opinions regarding the risk of the package getting seized.


Legal in the UK.


----------



## MDPVagrant

It's legal in the USA too... apparently doesn't fall under the Federal Analog Act, as pipradrol is Schedule IV and a substance has to be an analog of a Schedule I or II to be covered under the act.  

Too bad... MDPV is so much safer in my mind (at least in the hands of someone who tends to overdo) that it's just a bummer it both falls under the act and is virtual unobtainium, and this stuff doesn't and isn't.


----------



## illusion25

Tried many trials with this substance
IV and oral.
Also tried it with 2cb and meth combinations.
It seems too have less euphoria than methamphetamine but has less of a crash.

Anyone notice auditory disturbances with Desoxypiprodrol? There seems to be more auditory changes than any stimulant tested.


----------



## fastandbulbous

MDPVagrant said:
			
		

> It's legal in the USA too... apparently doesn't fall under the Federal Analog Act, as pipradrol is Schedule IV and a substance has to be an analog of a Schedule I or II to be covered under the act.




All you need is an overenthusiastic DEA chemist to say that it's actually an analogue of methylphenidate (the methoxycarbonyl group being replaced by a phenyl group) and you're into the realms of a 'do not pass go, do not collect $200' situation (ie go to jail for those not fans of the board game Monopoly) as I believe methylphenidate is sch II in the US


----------



## e1evene1even

illusion25 said:
			
		

> Tried many trials with this substance
> IV and oral.
> Also tried it with 2cb and meth combinations.
> It seems too have less euphoria than methamphetamine but has less of a crash.



Good to know. I'm hoping that there is energy, motivation and focus, but not euphoria or addictiveness. Is that too much to ask? :D I wont have any other stimulant experience to compare this with, so I won't feel I'm missing out on anything compared to meth etc.

I'd like to just be able to get shit done, rather that some half assed lethargy where you want to do things, but don't seem to have the focus to stick with them. I'd really love to take 2-4mg of this and 20 hours later have tons of stuff done.  Without structure sometimes the days can go by and not as much gets done as I'd like. I wouldn't want to use this more than once per week, but it would be nice to cram some more productive time into the week.


----------



## Xorkoth

Good luck, buddy!  Desoxy took me a little while to get the feel for, and when I did, I got a little hedonistic with it.  In retrospect that was a fun and euphoric two weeks... really euphoric.  I had to pay the price, but I'd say I got off really easy considering what I've been through with other stimulants.


----------



## e1evene1even

I got some Desoxy today, and couldn't wait to dive in. I dissolved 40mg in 10ml of alcohol and took 3mg about 14 hours ago.

Around 40 minutes in I had a bit of a headache but it was tolerable. There wasn't any euphoria or urge to invade other sovereign nations, but I did notice a definite energy lift and increase in focus as well as a bit of a mood lift. 

I went on a 9 hour cleaning/packing binge which was quite productive. I'm preparing to move soon, and I just organized the last 5 years of my life and went through stacks of unopened mail etc. I  even found an uncahsed paycheck for $500 from Feb 2006! Which shows how often I clean this thoroughly.   Around 4 hours in I noticed a slight energy dip but it was likely because I hadn't really taken a break. After a small break I was back to full stream. 

Ten hours after taking the desoxy (around 2am), I took a break and started to get fairly tired. At 2:30am I thought I could fall asleep because I was tired, but it obviously wasn't going to happen. I layed in bed for about an hour and a half and I was pretty fatigued and felt a bit sketchy with a headache. After I decided to get up the sketchy feeling went away and after eating I felt pretty normal.

At this point my initial impressions are positive. The first 10 hours or so were pretty much exactly what I was hoping for, energy, motivation and focus but without much to make me want to use it recreationally. In the future I'll probably take right after I wake up rather than later in the afternoon, I was just anxious to try it. In a few days I might try 5mg and see if I can find my sweet spot.


----------



## MDPVagrant

Xorkoth said:
			
		

> Good luck, buddy!  Desoxy took me a little while to get the feel for, and when I did, I got a little hedonistic with it.  In retrospect that was a fun and euphoric two weeks... really euphoric.  I had to pay the price, but I'd say I got off really easy considering what I've been through with other stimulants.


^^^ Hmmm... dunno, I never managed to get the 'feel' for it.  My body doesn't really seem to tell me how much is 'enough' with the stuff, with very ugly results when "seat of pants" dosing is taking place.  

P.S. to F&B... You may be right about legality, but no prob on my end... I'm happy never to see desoxypipradrol again.  Peace.


----------



## e1evene1even

> ^^^ Hmmm... dunno, I never managed to get the 'feel' for it. My body doesn't really seem to tell me how much is 'enough' with the stuff, with very ugly results when "seat of pants" dosing is taking place.



^ For most people, I think using liquid measurement and extrapolating from the reports/advice in this thread, and the clinical information is a good start. So far desoxy (low dose) feels like a 24 hour cup of strong coffee, but if a person's neurochemistry is already shot from stimulant (ab)use, I think it could be a totally different ball game. I found reading and digesting the whole thread a few times quite helpful. 

I can see how people could easily learn a hard lesson with this, especially when they are expecting the usual stimulant cues. Had I jumped in with 10mg I might be feeling like shit right now with another 24 hours to go. Being tired, but unable to sleep isn't the nicest feeling. Even though I've been up for almost 24 hours now, and I think I'll be awake for some time, the few hours of rest was quite helpful. I've got a gram of xanax, but I'd rather not get into the upper/downer cycle if I can help it.

One thing I REALLY like about desoxy, is that for me there is ZERO drive to redose. Euphoric recreational stims are on my verboten list simply because I've seen them fuck up too many lives and I've got a lot to lose but not much to gain.  Twice per week max and I think desoxypipradol could be a fairly benign productivity enhancer, as long as the person isn't stuck in the 9-5 rat race and has flexibility in their sleep/week cycle.

Btw, does anyone know what happened to the wikipedia entry?


----------



## Xorkoth

E1, glad to hear you had a nice initial experience.  I have found that 5-10mg is a better level... 10mg and up provides a lot of euphoria usually.  The thing about desoxy, that I've said before in this thread, is that, at least for me, it took a while for my body/brain to "figure out what to do with it", so to speak.  The first few times I took it I sort of liked it but sort of found it annoying... I didn't get a lot of euphoria and I had just enough peripheral side effects to find it edgy and lingering.  However, once I figured out how to utilize it, I found that it would reliably produce strong euphoria, but curiously that euphoria often took quite a while to fully develop, even upwards of 8 hours sometimes.  it would just slowly transform from a light stimulant into a stronger euphoriant over the course of the day.


----------



## e1evene1even

I've tried it again twice, once at 2mg and yesterday at 3mg.

2mg was hardly noticeable but it did help to keep my energy levels consistent through the day, a bit like "wow its 10pm and I just noticed I haven't been tired all day." I do notice, even at 2mg it gives me a light headache. At one point I did notice a libido increase, an average horniness that takes on a more primal urge...

Yesterday, I had to move, and the truck was coming at 11am (I didn't know till I got the call at 9am) and I hadn't been able to sleep so I took 3mg and I found within 20 minutes I was totally awake, doing quite a bit of physical activity and didn't go to sleep until 1am the next day. 1.5 mg of xanax had me out like a light and after 12 hours of sleep I felt great.

 In a few days I'm going to try 5-6 milligrams to see if it helps me concentrate on my creative endeavors . I've got countless songs, that I feel are between 75-90% finished, but I really hate doing the last 10%, I always just get distracted and start something new. I'd love to just 'bug out' on desoxy for 24 hours and get a lot done. 

The thought of redosing has never entered my mind and I don't notice any craving for the stuff so thats a definite positive, next time I might dilute it in distilled water instead as my vodka solution is rather nasty tasting.

*as to my previous question regarding the wiki entry, for some reason I was looking for desoxypipra*dol*, not desoxypiprad*rol*, duh.


----------



## HottButtaz

just to add a counter-experience to the above, 2mg is plenty strong for me, makes me cocky and horny and I have shitty sleep even after 18 hours.


----------



## bantaren

is it a bad to combine with citalopram and bupropion?


----------



## Xorkoth

Very probably


----------



## MattPsy

My experience with this pretty much matches that of others. Dose of 4mg is good.


----------



## MattPsy

Little eye dilation. Little peripheral effects. Prosexual. Serotonergic psychedelic potentiation. Slowly developing clean euphoria. Clear mental focus. Confidence booster. Long duration (good/bad).


----------



## coriolis

If I solve the desoxypipradrol in water, will it after, say, one month loose potency?


----------



## MattPsy

No, but i'd reccommend using a >20% alcohol in water solution to inhibit bacterial growth.
I often use a cheap vodka for this, as it's 40% w/w alcohol. The alcohol aids in dissolving your drug, too.


----------



## VictorBorge

Hello all, been Way Too Long, good to see a few familiar folks still about.

My rodent had a pretty thorough experience with 2-DPMP a week or two ago. All the pros and cons covered in this thread pretty much applied. My own thoughts here.

5mg made sleep out of the question for 24-36 hours. 10mg, 30-48 hours. Although there was no pleasure-seeking compulsion to redose, for "practical" reasons it seemed necessary to redose each time it tailed off, to avoid a mid-day crash. In hindsight, this was more of a subtle sort of short-term addiction. Result was seven days with zero sleep of any kind, and the associated psychosis.

I was quite pleased with the lack of sympathetic NS effects or cravings. And quite displeased with the extended duration. 

The scariest thing about this one, for me, is how insidious it can be. Several other reports have described manic cleaning binges and the like, and my rat certainly had the same. In fact, had acute carpal tunnel and spinal compression symptoms for a few days, after two sleepless nights spent in a housecleaning, gadget fixing frenzy. Wrote some very, very long e-mails to friends and family, obsessively composed then revised then appended then revised over the course of days. 

All of this without really realizing anything was wrong, or thinking ahead to the consequences. Introspection and rational planning definitely were inhibited. I don't mind losing one or the other of those faculties for a while, but both at once are very bad not to have.

The thing that prevents me from thinking of this as a possible work/study aid, besides the risk of insomnia, is the ADD/OCD aspect. Perfect description somewhere in this thread about it: starting one insanely ambitious project, going like a laser on it for a few minutes, then getting distracted by another such project, and another, and another, all night and all day. This aspect intensified as it was compounded by sleep-dep memory loss. If I take a stim, I want either 1) euphoria or 2) enhanced concentration, in addition to just staying awake. This has neither.

Oh, and my rat noticed a marked and unpleasant change in body odor also. Most appalling.

If I experiment with this again it will be via smoking or insufflation, to see if there is any euphoric potential there. Otherwise, I'm sticking to caffeine, modafinil or methylphenidate, thanks.

Cheers all!


----------



## Xorkoth

My rats also noted the body odor issues... very curious.  Sweating was increased dramatically and it smelled really bad, which no amount of deodorant could fix, ever.

My rats, however, were able to achieve significant euphoria after becoming accustomed to the drug's effects.


----------



## MDPVagrant

*Harm Reduction*

Good to hear ppl using desoxypipradrol sanely.  Last august I made the mistake of putting 500mg in a little container on the desk & dosing my lab rats as desired.  Biggest mistake of my life - which I'm lucky to still have  around . 

350mg and 5 days later, I entered the ninth circle.

Don't even fucking think about it.


----------



## coriolis

Five days ago, on Friday I took a gargantuous amount of desoxypipradrol. So far everything was marvellous but today during the afternoon defects in cognition like signs of OCD emerged and more importantly concerns for my physical health appeared because very unpleasant flushes of blood to in my head regularly and frequently occur, my face always becomes intensely red, also it seems to me as if my temperature substantially elevates. 

Generally my personality is distinctly rational, e.g., I know there are not objects like water sprites, the so called "God" etc. I know homeopathy is a stupid nonsense. I know Christianity is a stupid nonsense. I know any miracle never happened, like rising from the dead of some person with doubtful historicity called "Jesus Christ" never happened. I know this mythical person, given that existed, never cured anyone from epilepsy by exorcising "demons" out of him. He never walked on the watter etc. Similarly fertilization of a woman by some non-existent object called "Holly Spirit" never happened. I know there is no such object like a "human soul". I know there is no after-life. I know there are no angels, devils, ghosts, poltergeists etc. I know Christian ideology killed more innocent persons than those of fascism and communism together. I know "praying to the God" is a complete waste of time, it never had any observable or measurable effect and never will. I know psychoanalysis is a stupid nonsense. I know analytical psychology is a stupid nonsense. I know that the Bible is a stupid worthless book with thousands of mistakes, full of factual errors from the point of view of nearly all modern sciences, it is full of abominable inferior barbaric moral guides, in the whole Bible there is nothing of  the slightest positive ethical value for the modern people. Telepathy doesn't exist. Synchronicity is a sign of a mental disorder-apophenia. The astrology is a complete nonsense. All the prophecies of Nostradamus etc. are nonsenses, dowsing is a nonsense, there is no record of a contact with aliens, mind reading doesn' exist, dreams don't predict the future. All healers outside of medical academia are hucksters. I know there at present there is not any logically consistent ethical objection to the research on human embryos produced by human cloning. I know the real reason of the bloodshed in Iraq is religion, protestants and catholics would wage wars again like they did in the past if they could. I know that half of American citizens are stupid idiots who think that the Earth is younger than 10000 years. I know American senators are stupid idiots who doubt Darwin's evolution-it is like publicly claim that the matter doesn't consists of atoms. I know there is no incarnation of the souls there are no former lives. Near death experiences explains modern neurophysiology. All the mystical and religious experiences can easily be induced by extracranial magnetic stimulation or chemicals. There are no out of body experiences. Transpersonal psychology is a stupid nonsense. Etc., etc.,etc. But This is something of what I found out after decades of intensive study and thinking but of course if anyone reached different conclusions concerning some of these issues, like that "holy waffer" is in fact the so called "Transsubstantiated Holly Body of our Saviour" and after ingestion biochemical processes will not occur and the "Holly Body of the Son of God" will not metabolise to a shit and the horribly stinkink scatol I of course respect it, etc. l 

And despite all this on Friday I measured 75 mg of desoxypipradrol and swallowed it. Than I went to a party and only today I realized that I was drinking desoxy there simply from the bottle I have it dissolved in. Today I measured precisely what remained in the bottle, made a simple calculation and the fact is  that during that one Friday evening I swallowed 207mg of desoxypipradrol from a respectable source producing only the purest substances. 

So my question are: Does anyone know of at least a guess of desoxypipradrol's half-life? What should I take if I want to get rid of the flushes of blood-probably blood pressure elevations? What should I take if I want to get rid of the temperature elevations? Simply put, what should I do if I want to survive it? I still have some clonazepam, f&b wrote that benzos could help. What else? Something to diminish the blood pressure? Someone advised opioids. I have only tramadol, is that reasonable? What about methadone? Would they give me it anonymously in the centers where they give for free clear needles etc. to drug-addicts?

Thank you in advance for your kind effort and helpful ideas 

Kindest Regards

coriolis


----------



## MattPsy

This has got to be one of the safest drugs ever, if you can take that massive an overdose, fuck.
Half life... hmm, maybe about 12-14 odd hours? That's just a guess though, based on how long the insomnia lasts from some dose levels - I expect the blood plasma level has to drop to a certain level before sleep is possible.


----------



## Jabberwocky

wow been up since friday.

I suppose you don't have any benzos otherwise you'd have taken them by now. They would help.

As a sidenote, that sentence of yours is quite the exemplar of a desoxy-linguistic structure. Deep sub-structures of paranthesis rapidly fading! Must keep pummeling on with viewpoint dependent statements!


----------



## Jabberwocky

if you feel physically threatened though, please do not hesitate to call 911. They will be able to knock you out with benzos.

I'm not sure if this is the best advice I can give you, but I thought of it and felt bad to not offer it (i'm sure its probably occurred to you). Somebody step in if this isn't a good advisement.


----------



## slopoke

> What else? Something to diminish the blood pressure? Someone advised opioids. I have only tramadol, is that reasonable?



I suppose its a bit late now but i wouldn't take tramadol if i were you, it has been known to lower the siezure threshold, drinking some alcohol could be a plan, its usually good to 'take the edge off'

Are you back to baseline yet?


----------



## Xorkoth

Do NOT take tramadol... people have died combining tramadol with stimulants.  Most famously the ODB died from tramadol and cocaine.  Sure, desoxy is not cocaine, but it does not sound the least bit safe to me.


----------



## coriolis

Thank you all very much for your kind help and advices. I have tons of Tramadol at home so it was a life-saving information not to take it. If the half-life of desoxypipradrol is only 12-14 hours I am quite optimistic. I had quite a large amount of Rivotril (clonazepam) and I am regularly taking it since Friday, but now I have only a few tablets remaining. Yesterday in the evening I took 200 mg of Seroquel and so far no blow of blood to my head occured until now. So perhaps I will get through it with the help of Seroquel. I could have 10000 tablets of benzodiazepines if I ordered them at any of the many sources but it would take at least a week. The true is that now today I feel better.


----------



## Refluxer

I'm glad your fairly OK despite the huge overdose. You could try drinking acidic fluids (juices, etc.) to try help eliminate the drug.


----------



## slopoke

Really glad to see you're back and ok, can i just ask though, why did you take such a large initial dose? I can understand picking up the wrong bottle or whatever but 75mg? Thats a whopper in itself.


----------



## coriolis

The reason why I took such a large amount is the following: I had desoxypipradrol from another source in the past. At that time I was used to take as a sleep inducer 60-70mg of alprazolam. Again this was rather a large dose, but I developed tolerance to alprazolam after some time of use, so such large doses made me sleep only about 9 hours a day since at the same time I was taking 100mg of methylphenidate, 1 gram of modafinil and certain amount of MDPV every day. At that time I started to use desoxypipradrol and probably because of the large amount of alprazolam in my brain I didn't found desoxypipradrol to be an extraordinarily strong stimulant. Then it was quite a tormentous experience to get rid of the dependence on alprazolam. When I had desoxypipradrol this time I supposed that as during my first experience with it, it would act as a fair mild stimulant.

Still there remains the question why from time to time I do a completely irrational and dangerous things like these ones. To answer it would require a longer explanation and now unfortunately I don't have time to do it, further I am afraid I  would not be able to explain it satisfactorily. 

It's encouraging that if the model of exponential eliminating of desoxypipradrol is correct and its half-life is only 12-14 hours I should have in my body only quite a small amount of it now.


----------



## coriolis

The positive thing is that although sometimes I do an utterly irrational and dangerous thing with my body, I am not addicted to any drug or medicine, with the only exception of tobacco smoke.


----------



## coriolis

If the elimination of desoxypiprarol can be approximated by the exponential function and if its half-life is, say, 12 hours I have practiacally no desoxypipradrol in my body at this time. The only negative effect I notice now is a blurred vision and a deterioration or weakening of sight, but hopefully it is not a permanent injury. In the past when I took 5 grams of modafinil in a single dose the effects were much more serious and unpleasant, often it was a feeling like the death was imminent. Interestingly enough I had to be admitted to the hospital many times after the use of medicines prescribed lege artis by a doctor. I was misdiagnosed for many years and I was given more than 90 different neuropharmaceuticals. It was not necessary to be admitted to the hospital after the use of the "drugs" so far, the only exception is marihuana to which I have some intolerance or something like this. For me smoking one joint of marihuana has roughly the same effects as drinking, say, 300ml of gasoline  Overdose with desoxy was so far much more benign than overdose with modafinil and that to a substantially less degree.

And a small digression: possible peculiarities of my written output are caused mainly because  I didn't  suck English language together with the breast milk. Writing in English for me always means a struggle with a veird unintelligible grammar and vocabulary completely different from my native ones, further in English language there are capricious unfathomable things like idioms, slang language is totally bullet-proof by the bullets of my abilities. But I admitt, what I write might almost surely be influenced by what influences my brain.


----------



## slopoke

For not having english as a native language you done very well. Don't worry, i wasn't trying to pry into your life or anything, i was just interested in the logic of your dose. 5g of modafinil too, you are quite the drugs monkey


----------



## Jabberwocky

damn those are some huge ass (thats an idiom meaning really big) doses

craziness


----------



## TheSpade

I might have the chance to try this in the near future. I shall certainly be keeping the dose low if I consume, being awake for days is my idea of hell.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^ yeah start off real low like 1-2mg so I've been told from some wise folks


----------



## Tranced

This is fucking hilarious, it speaks volumes about the effects of desoxypipradrol when there are how ever many pages of people sitting at their pc's typing trip reports then giving hourly updates.


----------



## Ximot

l//\\ is hilarious really the right word or were you being sarcastic? 'tis the reason I don't like doing stimulants all that often... them final hours before I can sleep and while, sadly, I'm still awake, I so wish I could learn to just keep my mouth shut...


----------



## munro_d44

samadhi_smiles said:
			
		

> ^ yeah start off real low like 1-2mg so I've been told from some wise folks



I finally got my hands on a small amount (100mg) of desoxypipradrol. Dissolved it in a measured 100ml of water & took 3ml (3mg) about 1 1/2 hours ago...just now starting to feel the effects. As some others stated, not much of a physical effect, but mentally awakening. Not expecting too much from this low dose...was basically just testing the waters, so to speak. I didn't feel like spending the entire weekend wide awake, but will probably up the dose next weekend to 5mg & see how that does. If I do need some sleep, I've got a good supply of some kick ass Kratom to help w/ that.


----------



## Tranced

Ximot said:
			
		

> l//\\ is hilarious really the right word or were you being sarcastic? 'tis the reason I don't like doing stimulants all that often... them final hours before I can sleep and while, sadly, I'm still awake, I so wish I could learn to just keep my mouth shut...



I wasn't being sarcastic, it is hilarious.

I was wondering why this thread had about 15 pages. untill I read it.


----------



## Refluxer

Tranced said:
			
		

> I wasn't being sarcastic, it is hilarious.
> 
> I was wondering why this thread had about 15 pages. untill I read it.



 It does say something about the effects of desoxypipradrol. I do believe, however, that Ximot was implying there is nothing humorous about this fact.


----------



## AuraithX

Just spent the past few hours reading this entire thread (while high on desoxy)

My experiences differ from most people in this thread. I'm only just going into my 6th hour. (dose 5mg+7mg after 2hrs)

I feel like I started "coming down" at around the 4th hour (2hrs after my redose) which is unusual when you're all reporting effects of 20-72hrs!! For me it went like this
Onset 15-30min
Duration 3-5hours
Aftereffects: Currently at 6hrs. Will need to update this.

I have occasional bursts of euphoria and stimulation but they are short and far between now. Right now I feel only slightly stimulated. Not much more than a few Red Bulls would've gave me. The first 4 hours were great though, got lots of stuff done and was pretty consistently euphoric throughout. 

I'll update when I've finished writing my trip report 
(http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=363832)

So far, contrary to popular opinion - MDPV beats desoxy hands down for me.

also - I'd like to note that the stimulation desoxy delivers differs significantly from that of MDPV. For MDPV you could concentrate on a research paper for school for hours on end. Desoxy's stimulation makes you want to do more physical activities (cleaning up,etc) and every 5-15minutes you'll get bored and move on to a different task. I also get some anxiety/mood swings on desoxy which never happened on MDPV


----------



## Tranced

Refluxer said:
			
		

> It does say something about the effects of desoxypipradrol. I do believe, however, that Ximot was implying there is nothing humorous about this fact.



ah right, I never knew that. Hold on a second while I change my opinion.


----------



## Xorkoth

AuraithX said:
			
		

> My experiences differ from most people in this thread.



Don't apeak too soon... it comes in waves.  Also, I was confused by it for the first few times.  After a bit it will probably grow to affect you differently.  MDPVagrant said MDPV is much better at first and didn't like desoxy... then it switched completely.  Hour 6?  You may be in for a surprise.  I found it to reach the best and most stable effects around hour 8.

Especially if you just redosed... you redosed 2 hours ago?  That one is barely even kicking in yet.  Perhaps you're an anomaly...


----------



## AuraithX

I'm into my 12th hour now (10th since redosing) and I defiantly peaked at the 3 ½ mark and starting to slowly come down after the 4hour mark (2hrs after redosing)

I was hoping it'd come back and surprise me, but nope. I'll try a higher dose tomorrow or wednesday 15mg or so

Don't get me wrong, I'm still pretty stimulated. But not in a recreational way, and at sometimes I think I've hit baseline completely


----------



## AuraithX

I've slept about 6 hours total since this post was made 11AM Monday. It's now almost 11PM Thursday. 84hours pretty much straight (I slept for 3hrs the first two nights)

Not even as if I've been rattling it. I only had 33mg. 

Kinda glad it's all done now as the .jgps on my desktop are starting to become animated. 

Not the whee-acid fun animated more the scary looking meth demon animated.

Wonder when/if I'll get to sleep tonight.
My last dose was 3PM yesterday

Also, lost 8lbs since Friday. So definitively some appetite supression, don't get me wrong I could eat loads but the only time I've eaten is when I've been called down for dinner,etc.
Not really accomplished anything on this except exposing a scammer, and I had quite a lot of work to do.

Some random showed up at my house this mourning saying I was supposed to go and fix her brothers computer, ended up there for 3hrs teaching him how to use it (he's blind)


----------



## haribo1

Has anyone tried chasing the stuff off foil? Hit is immediate and the rush lasts about 2 hours      I did 25mg that way and I was awake for 4 days!


----------



## Sandbag

TheSpade said:
			
		

> I shall certainly be keeping the dose low if I consume, being awake for days is my idea of hell.


Oh come on, tripping out from sleep deprivation is intense stuff; and as a bonus it is often comical in hindsight.  I wonder how this drug would affect you beyond the 72hr mark in comparison to the well known effects of amphetamine psychosis that beset the user after a couple days or so without sleep.


----------



## marklar_the_23rd

hmmm. its been about 20 hours now. took 10mg at 8:30pm, fell asleep at 4am, woke up at 6am, its now 4:38pm. the last hour has been me trying to keep the lid on the "anxiety can"... its a can of anxiety in my stomach that is just about to burst open. My head feels like someones hand it resting on my brain, under my skull. there was a period where my heart felt like it was picked up out f my chest and then thrown back into it. That was... unsettling... I'm scared of talking to people, but i catch myself talking to people and i wonder where the fear went. odd.

have done heaps of work, but found it hard to settle on one thing for a while. and i really really really really want a bong, but thats 3 hours away at home 

feeling very tired right now.


----------



## fastandbulbous

One good thing to be said about desoxy is it's incredibly low toxicity (at least physically). Like pipradrol, it requires 100's of times the effective dose to reach the toxic dose.

If it had been hideously toxic, I would not have been anyrthing like as enthusiastic about it because I know some people do frankly stupid things with drugs


----------



## marklar_the_23rd

does anyone else find desoxy makes them smell funny? or am i just imagining it? I've got a cold and a blocked nose but i swear i smell odd. 

It doesnt make me as paranoid about meth, but now that i think i smell bad, im paranoid that i do smell bad and i swear my workmate just held their breath as they walked past me. haha! 

it also lets me eat, which is a godsend


----------



## fastandbulbous

Rather than 'lets you eat' I think a better description would be it doesn't fuck your appetite like other central stims. I can eat a 12" pizza on big doses of amphetamine, so 'lets you eat' seems somewhat subjective


----------



## bhmoab1

fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> One good thing to be said about desoxy is it's incredibly low toxicity (at least physically). Like pipradrol, it requires 100's of times the effective dose to reach the toxic dose.
> 
> If it had been hideously toxic, I would not have been anyrthing like as enthusiastic about it because I know some people do frankly stupid things with drugs




I just wanted to ask y you say it has an extremly low toxicity?
I know you are very experienced, and i think a chemist, but i found it to be horrible. It may have been an individual reaction, but let me explain. It will serve as a warning to others, and an embarassment to me.

I ordered a gram of desoxy, after lots of experience with mdpv.

i tried 5mg first and it was fine but not really noticeable.

i then tried 5mg in the morning, and when it wasnt doing much tried anothe 7.5 or so. then i felt it, but it seemed to wear off quickly, but i  think it comes in waves. anyway i proceded to dose it like i would mdpv(stupid). I ended up doing well over 50-60mg within a 24 hour period. i had an enjoyable time, but was awake around 72 hours. after getting a nights sleep, the next day i had horrible chest pain and trouble breathing. this proceded for the next two weeks horribly, and uncomfortable for at least a month. Along with the chest pain and breathing problems, i had pain in what seemed to be every organ. It hurt to pee, my ears were constantly popping and uncomfortable. I also had strange ticks, or twiches in my arms and legs. also had black floaters n my vision.

all problems are gone now, an inhaler helped along with pain killers for the pain. 

Im not sure why this happened, or what it was, as the doctors couldnt tell me except that it shocked my system.

my wife had the same amount with no problems, but be careful with this substance.

I was stupid and learned my lesson to go slow. I wont be trying it again, got rid of it all.

I will stick to mdpv, but others will get enjoyment from desoxy.

I just thought i would write my experience down, as a warning and so you can all call me stupid for doing what i did.

I am glad the experience is over.

Again be careful. Others have reported similiar pain, after high doses.


----------



## marklar_the_23rd

fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> Rather than 'lets you eat' I think a better description would be it doesn't fuck your appetite like other central stims. I can eat a 12" pizza on big doses of amphetamine, so 'lets you eat' seems somewhat subjective



Well thats why I said "lets *me* eat"  I have trouble with the physical process of eating on amps. They make it really hard to swallow. Not so with desoxypipradol.

Strange stuff. keeps me up but doesnt wake me up. I have managed to eventually get to sleep each night after a 10mg dose in the morning. Concentration gets enhanced sometimes but finding something interesting is hard.

I swear to god it makes my sweat stink. *must not focus on possible non-stench*


----------



## bhmoab1

^
I
I
I

You arent the first one to report smellling bad on it, and i noticed it too. Desoxy makes your sweat smell, and when i go outside on mdpv, it smells like cum.


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah, it made my sweat smell terrible... I really did not enjoy that effect.


----------



## fastandbulbous

> I just wanted to ask y you say it has an extremly low toxicity?



Terms like 'low toxicity' are not an absolute, but refers to the majority of cases. After all a dose of aspirin or penicillin can kill some people, but they're both classed as low toxicity. The hydroxylated version, pipradrol is also classed as low toxicity. What you experienced sounds a lot like anxiety induced symptoms along with the dopaminergic overload that people taking L-DOPA for Parkinson's get - I've heard of other people suffering the same after taking frankly silly doses. When something has an active dose of 1-2mg when considered for clinical use, you don't go off the deep end and take 40x that dose in a 24 hour period; an equivalent would be taking 400mg (40 x 10mg) of dexamphetamine in 24 hours with little tolerance. 

That would produce the same sort of symptoms


----------



## bhmoab1

fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> Terms like 'low toxicity' are not an absolute, but refers to the majority of cases. After all a dose of aspirin or penicillin can kill some people, but they're both classed as low toxicity. The hydroxylated version, pipradrol is also classed as low toxicity. What you experienced sounds a lot like anxiety induced symptoms along with the dopaminergic overload that people taking L-DOPA for Parkinson's get - I've heard of other people suffering the same after taking frankly silly doses. When something has an active dose of 1-2mg when considered for clinical use, you don't go off the deep end and take 40x that dose in a 24 hour period; an equivalent would be taking 400mg (40 x 10mg) of dexamphetamine in 24 hours with little tolerance.
> 
> That would produce the same sort of symptoms



thanks for the reply, and i know it was a stupid dose.

At the time i had only read things about it having a low toxicity and a high range of safe doses. And like you said, it was certainly an individual reaction, as others have done the same and not gotten the symptoms.

Definitly be careful with this one as you said its effective at low doses so not much reason to be stupid like i was. I dont wish that month of hell on anyone.


----------



## Dragynfyr

Just curious about the stinky sweat thing.. has anyone ELSE told you this, or have you just been choking on yourselves? =p

If you haven't had an outside opinion, what are the odds that this stuff just boosts your sense of smell and you notice it a lot more?


----------



## marklar_the_23rd

well when i got into the car my girlfriend said "whats that lovely smell?", "me, i stink, i think my sweat smells weird or my clothes are old or something" i replied. "no its a really nice smell, aftershave or something?". 

i had put on some deoderant before i got on the train but i could still smell the stench and hardly smell the deoderant, but my girlfriend swears that she could smell the deoderant and that it smelt nice and not at all like ballsweat.

it made me wonder "if you can have visual and auditory hallucinations or distortions, why not of the other senses, like smell"


----------



## Dragynfyr

on DXM I can only drink water out of certain containers because the smell of plastic or metals gets too intense


----------



## MindSlave

*Chest pain*



			
				bhmoab1 said:
			
		

> I just wanted to ask y you say it has an extremly low toxicity?
> I know you are very experienced, and i think a chemist, but i found it to be horrible. It may have been an individual reaction, but let me explain. It will serve as a warning to others, and an embarassment to me.
> 
> I ordered a gram of desoxy, after lots of experience with mdpv.
> 
> i tried 5mg first and it was fine but not really noticeable.
> 
> i then tried 5mg in the morning, and when it wasnt doing much tried anothe 7.5 or so. then i felt it, but it seemed to wear off quickly, but i  think it comes in waves. anyway i proceded to dose it like i would mdpv(stupid). I ended up doing well over 50-60mg within a 24 hour period. i had an enjoyable time, but was awake around 72 hours. after getting a nights sleep, the next day i had horrible chest pain and trouble breathing. this proceded for the next two weeks horribly, and uncomfortable for at least a month. Along with the chest pain and breathing problems, i had pain in what seemed to be every organ. It hurt to pee, my ears were constantly popping and uncomfortable. I also had strange ticks, or twiches in my arms and legs. also had black floaters n my vision.
> 
> all problems are gone now, an inhaler helped along with pain killers for the pain.
> 
> Im not sure why this happened, or what it was, as the doctors couldnt tell me except that it shocked my system.
> 
> my wife had the same amount with no problems, but be careful with this substance.
> 
> I was stupid and learned my lesson to go slow. I wont be trying it again, got rid of it all.
> 
> I will stick to mdpv, but others will get enjoyment from desoxy.
> 
> I just thought i would write my experience down, as a warning and so you can all call me stupid for doing what i did.
> 
> I am glad the experience is over.
> 
> Again be careful. Others have reported similiar pain, after high doses.



Negligent overdozing of Desoxy resulted in extreme chest- or stomachpain some
ten hours later. Could not walk or stand upright. Painkillers seemed to help 
hardly at all. After 3-4 hours later it started to fade att the same pace as it came. 
Desoxy is still my favourite, but I won´t overdo it.
Neither will you? OK


----------



## fastandbulbous

I think the pain is actually due to spasm of the intercostal muscles in the chest. Other stimulants are known to cause that in high doses as well (amphetamine is the worst offender AFAIK)


----------



## am_eye_gone

I believe someone here was wanting to know about smoking the HCL at a smaller place.  The outcome was predictable.  A total of 28mg was done within one hour and there was some definite stimulation, jaw tension, as well as other muscles being tense.  2.8mg oral one hour ago and not much to report.  It left quite a bit of white-ish film in the glass (small bubble at end w/a small hole..you know which kind I mean).  Was in a 50/50 water/everclear solution.  This was relayed to me by a rabbit in India (vacation) /disclaimer.

A question for the experienced/knowledgeable: Are the 'intense' euphoria waves mostly from smoking the base?


----------



## lazydullard

this substance sounds really interesting. and to think i almost totally ignored this thread cuz i thought the name was too complicated.


----------



## Ximot

3mg insufflated followed by 3mg some 3hrs later as a booster when I was feeling just great from the first 3mg... going out... dinner (didn't manage to eat it all up, though I did eat most of it), wine, later beer.... and I had 200mg methylone with me for extra fun... wasn't sure about any hyperstimulation that might ensue from the combo so I had me some 0.5mg alprazolam with all that at some point... and it was all good. Bliss, almost...  

When I got home in the wee hours, however, I realised how the stim/downer combo can make for poor judgment. I ended up eating some 100mg of butylone to enhance my wellbeing and then ended up licking a bag that must have had some 5-10mg (really hard to tell, with hindsight) of alprazolam powder left in it...  the state following that is hard to describe... not unlike a speedball or something (say, opiates & coke together)... but a tad slow and occasionally I felt like I was not even there... even then I didn't sleep until the evening of the following day... kind of floating through the day... Anyway, I'd never had such a high dose of benzos, ever, and the comedown of the whole affair (uppers, and downers... my GABA receptor crying out for new stimulation and my dopamine levels at an all-time low) is a lot like that from an alcoholic all-night coke-binge and I've been battling with my anxiety, listlessness & despondency for a day and a half now, looking at my never-enough-pleasure-principle mentality critically and wondering if I'm not, after all, bipolar or something- I mean, the euphoria I got was amazing, and then I end up feeling so low. I just pride myself on the fact I got through the days of yesterday and today without self-medicating in any way, though tonight I think a little ketamine might be in order... but I digress, this isn't really just about Desoxy any more... 

just for the record - the above scribblings are about combining with alcohol, benzos & methylone (itself a dopaminey substance) - would repeat, but probably with less desoxy and I suppose without the benzo. Though it struck me how approachable I seem to get when on a benzo in public (never done that before) - I seem to become almost as magnetic as on methylone... folks just talk to me and come close to me like I've got the magic. Well, 1-2 days later, it feels profoundly un-magic... tbc


----------



## fastandbulbous

Ximot, while I understand the urge to add another 3mg to the first lot, once tou've done something like that it's best not to carry around any other drugs other htan possibly enough benzo to take the edge off it; def not 10mg of xanax and 200mg of methylone as you must have known what was going to be the end result. Higher doses of desoxy just seem (with me anyway) to induce a state difficult to distinguish from hypomania (if you do suffer from bipolar depression, you'll have thought that state far too familiar - that's how I can tell when I've had enough desoxy, when I feel like I've suddenly been catapulted into a hypomanic episode). That said, even with natural hypomanic states, insight into being in a hypomanic state isn't always obvious, it's just over the course of 20 odd years of knowing it happens I've learned to recognize certain cues (lack of critical self judgement or poor impulse control are the two big indicators for me).

Even then, it's hard to turn your back on it because it does tend to turn you into the life & soul of the party. If it reaches the stage where you could talk just about anybody into bed, when you really don't want to, then alarm bells should start ringing VERY loud in your head.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not doing a moralizing lecture as I've done exactly the same as you more times than I can count, it's just I know there's a price to be paid for it. Don't berate yourself for it, just make a point of being aware next time you find yourself in that sort of territory.

PS If you can find that happening without any sort of drug trigger, the welcome to the world of affective mood disorder conditions - a very two edged sword to be sure


----------



## Xorkoth

Reading this thread has me desiring to sample desoxy again... once I got the hang of it, it really produced a few fantastic states of euphoria.  Too bad it made me smell terrible... I found that to be a very big downside.  I mean it really made me smell horrible.  I hated that.

For what it's worth, I can get phenibut to produce a very similar state of mania, except much more controllable in every way without aftereffects.  Whenever I'm going to a social gathering I have myself a dose of phenibut (rectal works best), and I quite literally become the life of the party... magnetic to the extreme.  The past few parties I've been to like this went as follows:

-I arrived.  No music was playing, people were sitting around looking bored.
-I put on some good funky music.  I start moving around a lot because I feel really good.  People start getting up and talking and dancing
-We spend hours having a fucking blast
-I leave at some point before most people because it's a long drive back
-I later find out everyone got bored after that and the party trailed off
-I am invited to the next party


----------



## AuraithX

Dragynfyr said:
			
		

> Just curious about the stinky sweat thing.. has anyone ELSE told you this, or have you just been choking on yourselves? =p
> 
> If you haven't had an outside opinion, what are the odds that this stuff just boosts your sense of smell and you notice it a lot more?


I smelt horrible on it too. The same kind of smell AMT gives you.


----------



## Xorkoth

AMT never made me smell at all though.  Just desoxy.  MDPV made me smell a bit too, but nothing like desoxy.


----------



## Dragynfyr

^^^ I've been hearing that MDPV would be the best choice for a study aid, what do you think?

Also, I stopped by this thread just to mention that last week for a calc test I went through a good chunk of desoxys more-popular-yet-less-talented-cousin ritalin, and I noticed a certain funk factor that reminded me of what you'd said lol 

(Got a 98 on a Calc II test, WHOO!)


----------



## nofx1422

MDPV doesnt last long enough and is VERY easy to keep  re-dosing. I find it good to use for studying occasionly but after two days (with sleep) all I can think about is dosing again every hour to avoid the comedown. MDPV makes me smell too, not good walking around uni during summer


----------



## Dragynfyr

Yeah the fact that I could do one lil bump in the am and sail through the day is really appealing with the desoxy. How bad does the tolerance build up over multiday use?


----------



## Dragynfyr

MDPVagrant said:
			
		

> I'm almost immune to dopamine psychosis




Or at least that's what the leprechaun in the corner is telling me


----------



## Carsick

Since technically the effects haven't quite subsided, I can't give anything like a proper report (and if I'm truthful, I still don't quite know which bits were reality and which were in my head)
but the important point is this, be careful with doses, especially regarding bumping as you go on.
It feels very benign and nice at the beginning, but as things go on there are definite waves of serious paranoia reaching as far as secret police, tapped phonelines, hacked facebook, housemates working against you, rich housemates father after you for some slight or another or some other reasonably insane plot against you.
Put simply, this past week and in particular certain days have been many times harder to deal with than any high dose psychedelic experience I've had.
Don't ask how much I had and over how long, because I don't know, but it's been 9 days since I last remember taking any and I am still experiencing some mild hallucinations.


----------



## Will01996

*Originally Posted by MDPVagrant
I'm almost immune to dopamine psychosis*



			
				Dragynfyr said:
			
		

> Or at least that's what the leprechaun in the corner is telling me



The same leprechaun used to visit me almost every time I missed 2 consecutive nights sleep (from dexedrine).   He usually convinced me to re-dose and miss a 3rd nights sleep.

This thread both makes me miss stimulants and be glad its behind me now.  All I take is a small dose of Ritalin daily.


----------



## nofx1422

Dragynfyr said:
			
		

> Yeah the fact that I could do one lil bump in the am and sail through the day is really appealing with the desoxy. How bad does the tolerance build up over multiday use?



With mdpv or desoxy? Cant comment on desoxy yet, but taking 10-15mg of mdpv on day one followed with uping the dose by 5-10mg each day for 4 days. Im sure some of the reason is the want to redose more than tolerance, I was definately more wired on the last day than the first, but it was lots of peripheral stimulation and not so much mental. I was getting 8 hours sleep each night too


----------



## <pyridinyl_30>

I took 10mg of desoxypipradrol at 10am, barely felt it, and then fell asleep at 8pm.
I guess I just didn't take enough, no?


----------



## schnabeltier

is desoxy really worth it? is it better than amphetamin and not that good as meth but next to it? 

is it better to mix it with mdvp? whats a good dose than? 

i am really lookin forward to try this desoxypipradol, but this is kind of thread when u start to read you really wanna try, but at page nr. 16 its getting less. 

but i think its like the gbl threads, some really really like it and some cannot stand at all 


but somebody here in this thread was that euphoric on desoxy, he wrote

"maybe sombody found tha real SOMA"


that would be sooooo great!!!


----------



## Jabberwocky

apparently this stuff makes you POST on BL a lot 

(hence the size of this'n!)


----------



## Carsick

I really loved soxy. Not jittery, very chatty and comfortable, surprisingly clear headed and able to think analytically as well as not having that horrible feeling that everybody is far too slow for you.

On the other hand, I really was not joking about it sending you round the twist if you're not careful. I'm not talking about the normal kind of paranoia, I'm talking full on hallucinations, voices, conspiracies, hidden cameras, etc.


----------



## schnabeltier

okai i think i just gotta test it. 
1. i am a BL virgin. rather no posts at all.
2. i already hear voices %) 


but the thing with the stinky winky doesnt turn me on...is it that just user of desoxy smell sth or do other poeple smell at u and rruuuun 

whuts like=

i mean on a czek acid teknival i m starting to stink too after tons of picco (meth) but itz ok  cuz everybody stinks there at a teknival.

but pretty bad if a taste that desoxy at work and stink like hell.


xplain plase b0Ys&GIrLz


 


<--- for my excuse, i had 100mg ketamin and a lot of vodka in me beforte wrtiting that shit!   


edit: try 

DOWN-never try (new age pantera ^^)


----------



## fastandbulbous

samadhi_smiles said:
			
		

> apparently this stuff makes you POST on BL a lot
> 
> (hence the size of this'n!)



Does this mean I'm responsible for starting the most prolific post in trip reports? _*fills with unwarrented pride*_


----------



## Refluxer

<pyridinyl_30> said:
			
		

> I took 10mg of desoxypipradrol at 10am, barely felt it, and then fell asleep at 8pm.
> I guess I just didn't take enough, no?



10 mgs should be more than enough to feel the effects fairly strong. How did you measure the dose?


----------



## Jabberwocky

fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> Does this mean I'm responsible for starting the most prolific post in trip reports? _*fills with unwarrented pride*_


it could only be you, FB, you know that 


samadhi


----------



## kaskelot

Is there any research or reports about acetylcholinergic effects or sideeffects from this substance or the sleep deprivation that follows repeated dosing? 

I'm interested in both scientific theories and hypotheses, and subjective experiences. 

If I'm not wrong, there's something about it in this thread, but I can't find it as it seems. 

After a few days on desoxypipradrol I've once experienced a sort of deliric buzz with negative effects on cognition and visual perception, this during my experimental period with this substance. It reminded me of the serotonergic overload that might follow a high dose of MDMA, a sedated and sort of delusional state of mind. It lighted up when I started to walk around and move my body. 

Since then I haven't binged, inasmuch as you can binge on desoxypipradrol, but kept it to shorter periods. During or after those I haven't had any negative effects.


----------



## MrMoss

Silly me did 14mg ++ over 12 hours ... no sleep for 5 days (ok 5 hours sleep after a massive benzo dose) ... never again


----------



## El-Blanco

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned GBL for the duration rather than the comedown. It really is exceptional. If anyones interested i'll elaborate sometime.


----------



## SpellmanT7

Are there any users that strongly disliked MDPV but liked desoxy?


----------



## marklar_the_23rd

yeah i didnt like mdpv at all in the end (its an exercise in masochism hehe) but im unsure about desoxy. sometimes its great, other times its almost like induced mania. i swear it has made me develop a few Obsessive compulsive mannerisms (i've noticed i've started wringing my hands when i take it, sometimes).

mdpv gave me massive amounts of anxiety, desoxy has it sitting there on the edge, sometimes i fall, sometimes i dont.

i really dont know how i feel about desoxy to tell the truth.


----------



## Xorkoth

I don't like MDPV but I liked desoxy.  MDPV feels really, really jittery and weird to me.  Desoxy is a strange chemical... I enjoyed it but at the same time it creeps me out a little bit.  I'd try it again if I had some gifted to me but I won't go about trying to obtain any.


----------



## B9

Overall MDPV is a safer bet for those disposed to binging & those disposed to going a "bit crazy" from too many stims IME.

Personally I wouldn't seek desoxypipradol out but I would seek out MDPV.


----------



## Coolio

The best part of desoxypipradrol is the lack of vasoconstriction (no shriveled penis!). It also gave me the munchies, which is very odd for a stimulant. I'm fantasizing about getting some lobster for dinner right now.


----------



## Coolio

Does this stuff ever become as euphoric as a 20mg dose of Adderall?


----------



## Coolio

Discovered that desoxy can feel a LOT like methylone or MDMA under certain circumstances. The tactile sensations and the amazingly refreshing but involuntary slow, deep, even breaths are exactly the best part of a good entactogen's body high, and desoxy apparently can cause these feelings in a way every bit as intense as I've felt on MDMA or methylone.


----------



## Xorkoth

Yes, desoxy is a varied chemical... some of the best I've ever felt was on it, and also sometimes it felt very sketchy.  In the same experience.  Hour 8 was usually when it started getting the second stage for me... it would turn from sketchy into euphoric and I'd start rambling non-stop and touching everything.  I also combined it with an herbal sex pill once and 5mg of amphetamine sulphate and some marijuana and had the most intensely pleasurable body high, ever... and also some strong closed-eye visual stuff going on.


----------



## B9

Oh I dunno if anyone ever answered this question or not - BUT - F&B Poland is pretty much due east from your location I'd venture to suggest.


----------



## Carsick

El-Blanco said:
			
		

> I'm surprised nobody has mentioned GBL for the duration rather than the comedown. It really is exceptional. If anyones interested i'll elaborate sometime.


Do you mean as a combo? I liked it. A big dose of GBL got me well perked up, rather than putting me to sleep.


----------



## Coolio

Anyone tried alcohol or nitrous oxide while on desoxypipradrol?


----------



## PlayChild

Does Desoxy show up on drugtests? I searchd the whole internet n' I cant find anything about it.

Been awake 3 days now on his stuff so It might be the reason for the lack of answers =P


--

Desoxy made me real horny this time around, freakin jacked of for 2 days  . My dick was hard the whole time aswell, 

Desoxy and GHB is a real nice combo, really really euforic! and made me even hornier.


----------



## Xorkoth

I seriously doubt it shows up on drug tests.

Get some sleep, man... you're going to have a rough time at some point if you haven't slept for 3 days.


----------



## Carsick

and I hope for your sake you stopped dosing sox long ago.


----------



## Sidus

What would the shelf-life of Desoxypipradrol be?How would I have to store it?


----------



## uacvax

Does anyone know whether or not having a prescription for ritalin makes it legal to possess desoxypipradrol in the united states?


----------



## pseudointellectual

Consider this:



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Desoxypipradrol is not specifically listed as an illegal drug in any country at the present time, but its structural similarity to the illegal drug pipradrol makes it possible that it would be considered a controlled substance analogue in several countries such as Australia and New Zealand.


----------



## B9

uacvax said:
			
		

> Does anyone know whether or not having a prescription for ritalin makes it legal to possess desoxypipradrol in the united states?



This seems a somewhat crazy question to me. Surely having a prescription for ritalin would cover you to possess ritalin & ritalin alone. Any other substance would stand or fall on its own particular legal merits.


----------



## uacvax

B9 said:
			
		

> This seems a somewhat crazy question to me. Surely having a prescription for ritalin would cover you to possess ritalin & ritalin alone. Any other substance would stand or fall on its own particular legal merits.



The reason why I asked is because I read in another thread that desoxy can be charged as a scheduled drug by its distant relation to methylphenidate, via analogue drug laws. So, that means you're essentially charging it as ritalin right? And if you have a prescription for ritalin.... there should be no problem, right?


----------



## Xorkoth

^^ I very much doubt this is true... it may be similar but it's not methylphenidate.  When you have a prescription to dexedrine, you don't have a prescription for meth, now do you?


----------



## Carsick

Have there been any more BLers doing fruitloops?


----------



## uacvax

Xorkoth said:
			
		

> ^^ I very much doubt this is true... it may be similar but it's not methylphenidate.  When you have a prescription to dexedrine, you don't have a prescription for meth, now do you?



You doubt that what is true? I don't think that is a good comparison, as meth is in a more severe schedule than dex, whereas ritalin is scheduled, and desoxy isn't.


----------



## pseudointellectual

uacvax said:
			
		

> You doubt that what is true? I don't think that is a good comparison, as meth is in a more severe schedule than dex, whereas ritalin is scheduled, and desoxy isn't.



I think he meant desoxyn.  Does the US have laws about the analogs of pipradrols?  Find the answer, and you'll have the answer to your question.  That's why I posted what I did before.


----------



## uacvax

pseudointellectual said:
			
		

> I think he meant desoxyn.  Does the US have laws about the analogs of pipradrols?  Find the answer, and you'll have the answer to your question.  That's why I posted what I did before.



No it doesn't, but that doesn't address my question relating to RITALIN, at all


----------



## pseudointellectual

If the US doesn't have any laws concerning desoxypipradrol itself, or its analogs, then would it not be legal?  I don't see why having a prescription for one drug would make another drug legal (though apparently this one isn't illegal) to possess, analogous or not.


----------



## uacvax

uacvax said:
			
		

> The reason why I asked is because I read in another thread that desoxy can be charged as a scheduled drug by its distant relation to methylphenidate, via analogue drug laws. ?



I'll refer you back to this post. Methylphenidate, aka ritalin, is a scheduled drug in the United States.


----------



## pseudointellectual

I know that.  Where did you read about desoxy falling under analogous possession of methylphenidate?  If it is NOT methylphendiate, having a prescription for it would not make its analogs legal...they ARE different drugs.


----------



## wetcircle.

haribo1 said:
			
		

> A bit too long lasting, it seems. I smoked 10mg of MDPV about 2.5 hours ago, woke me up but didn't make me 'happy'. Hit me all at once within 20 seconds but somehow I wanted more. Like cigarettes. I mean, all smoking one does is stop a craving, nothing good.
> Then 2 hours ago I smoked 10mg of desoxy, and man, it's as good, if not better than 4MAR (that's high praise coming from me, I assure you). Very little body load, but mentally, very happy. Again, hit inside 30 seconds, accelerated for a few more minutes and I've been peaking (well, I hope this is the peak) for 2 hours. So tempted to take more desoxy, not much of an ego booster, but sure feel happier. Won't invade Poland... until later, when I've had some more food!
> Proper report tomorrow!


is there any particular process of preparing the material to be smoked? any insight would be of significant importance.


----------



## nofx1422

Holy shit, this stuff can produce some serious manic episodes! I got 250mg saturday morning, and smoked 3mg through a bong. nothing. 7mg smoked, nothing. But I couldnt sleep at all sat night. I had a 15mg line on Sun around 10 and went to a mates 21st. Around 3-5pm 3 of us had 5 lines of 10mg, proceeded to drink heavily so I dont know how much I personally snorted after that, but all 250mg was gone by midday monday. (STUPID!!!!!!)

 This was my first experiance with stim induced psychosis...I dont remember from 6am Mon until 8 that night. My mother told me I was an absolute mess, non-coherent, yelling at strangers etc. NO more stimulants for me, I cant help but abuse them. The whole exp has left me very scattered, and scared TBH. Ive managed 4 hours sleep since friday. Its now 8.30pm Tuesday. 

Alprazolam and bed are calling me. Be careful with this stuff

Edit: it was meant to be 50mg desoxy and 200mg mdpv mixed together, but my friend brought the bag with just desoxy


----------



## Xorkoth

uacvax said:
			
		

> You doubt that what is true? I don't think that is a good comparison, as meth is in a more severe schedule than dex, whereas ritalin is scheduled, and desoxy isn't.



I did mean desoxyn (prescription pharmaceutical meth).  But I think it does address your question.  I've never heard of any case of a prescription for one drug making possession of an analogue legal... if you get a prescription for Xanax you can't go to a pharmacy and get Klonopin, you can only get Xanax.  I mean, it's a good thought, but I just don't think you can switch drugs with a prescription whether or not the drugs are analogues of one another.


----------



## Coolio

If you get a prescription for brand name drugs that doesn't specify that a generic equivalent is also acceptable, and are caught in possession of a generic version or a different formulation, that's illegal. A prescription is valid only for exactly what is mentioned in the prescription, and only for a certain patient, and only for a certain period of time. Anything else, it doesn't apply to and you can be charged with possession of a controlled substance.

Desoxypipradrol is not an analog of methylphenidate, nor is desoxypipradrol a scheduled or controlled drug. It's legal.


----------



## Coolio

Not on Bluelight. Asking for sources of any drug, legal or illegal, is against the rules here.


----------



## Jabberwocky

No source discussion.

Thanks,
samadhi smiles


----------



## Sidus

*I'm in love*

MAN! What do I love Desoxy.....

Just not try to use it to get "high". I use 3-5 mg in the morning and I am focused, more talkative and motivated all day. Very handy when in exams 

The best aspect of it to me is that it eliminates all intern mental dialogue. I'm focused and happy in the moment. It feels very clean and gentle, not pushy at all.  I "could" really abuse this, taking it everyday because it just makes every task much easier.

Can't recommend it enough as a functional, clean stimulant (especially for people with concentration problems). The key is <5 mg dosage in the morning an not to redose to chase a barely existing high.


----------



## SpellmanT7

nofx1422 said:
			
		

> Alprazolam and bed are calling me. Be careful with this stuff





Thats my problem with MDPV & desoxy - too much amphetamine and benzo will fix it. With this pair of jokers you can go through a months script of benzos and still no sleep.

Thankfully, pod tea can tame both these beasts (just - if both are beasts then MDPV is a hamster-sized beast and desoxy is a whale-structure :D  ).


----------



## Canis aureus

Ok, 

have to tell for the first that stims are not my cup of tea... I have used them, but never really liked those. Only thing in stims generally attractive to me is the energy, possibility to do more work, get more tasks done and not feeling tired or lethargic to start all particular things in working. Coffee usually fills that space: I drink large cup in the morning to get me going. Opiates are my choice, my medicine because I'm cranky old man by my nature  I hate pain, and I have those and have had lots of pain all my entire life... 

I did read this thread yet in the beginning, and something seemed unusually interesting immediately. Desoxy looks like functional stimulant, a way to do joyously work (I'm not workaholic or something... not even working class hero), but it is very nice to be active and what the best, when the all active being feels the most natural, and doesn't need too much power of will to be instantiated, then I like, almost love, that living of ours. The reason why is simply because: the most of our life is acting and doing, works and things to get done... whether you do it likely and naturally (voluntarily) or by the pressure of the will (involuntarily)! 

I was thinking desoxy yet quite some time ago, but I decided to wait... there were more principal things to that research. Today I weighted the first 10 mg and I immediately insufflated it. Burned pretty much, though the amount was small. I got the powder after I came home from work. And like the usual course of mine, I jumped to bed for a moment of rest. I almost slept for a while, but then I woke up in the immediately following moment. And then I was cheerful, joyful  and ready for a walk... Summer smelt and warm, lovely wind shook my hair... I went to the shop, picked up daily food and I talked to people in the line and everywhere there. I usually stare somewhere in my own thoughts and don't much talk, today I acted quite differently and shared my thoughts. Let's see how long I keep this way; hopefully tommorrow in work I still have that active spirit. No need for sleep I am sure!


----------



## Jabberwocky

hey dude just don't redose! It comes in waves so I hear sometimes.

The people that have had problems with it have inevitably ended up redosing (this makes it reallllll long and brings out negative effects).

peace


----------



## tobala

Sidus said:
			
		

> ...The best aspect of it to me is that it eliminates all intern mental dialogue. I'm focused and happy in the moment...


Wow. Buddha in a pill. Give me some of that...


----------



## marklar_the_23rd

it makes me compulsive. i dont smoke ciggies, but give me one when i've had desoxy and i cant stop smoking. if i do stop, i feel like something bad will happen. I also *sometimes* get scared talking to people. at other times im just like Sidus.

can anyone elighten me why this might be happening? why such different effects in me?


----------



## Coolio

Definitely makes me feel scared/nervous when talking to people sometimes too.


----------



## Xorkoth

Canis aureus: 10mg is a pretty solid dose to try for a first dose, and that's orally... probably not a great idea to snort it without ever trying it before.  It might be equivalent to 20mg orally, which is a pretty large dose for the first time.  I'm not sure of its absorbtion rate via insufflation versus oral though.

In any case, do not redose.  It takes a long time to stabilize... I never reached the best effects until 8 hours in.  It really does last a very long time.  I thought it was kind of so-so and anticlimactic my first couple of times, and then it got better once I "got the hang of it".

marklar the 23rd: Sounds like desoxy is bringing out some OCD qualities in you.. it certainly does that to me to some extent (I can be a bit OCD anyway).  If you don't like it, don't do it anymore... stimulants can cause that (referring to your mentioning that if you stop smoking cigarettes, something bad will happen).


----------



## Carsick

nofx1422, taking that much, I reckon you were fucking lucky. I had much, much less than that and narrowly avoided being sectioned. Took a solid week to recover from the worst of it.

edit: wrong name.


----------



## Xorkoth

Well, he didn't post again, unless his post was after the experience...


----------



## djfriendly

uacvax said:
			
		

> You doubt that what is true? I don't think that is a good comparison, as *meth is in a more severe schedule than dex*




Since when?


----------



## Jabberwocky

^ DJFriendly is right. Both amphetamine and methamphetamine are schedule II drugs. But, lets stay on topic please.

onward with the long desoxy-fueled rants!


----------



## Canis aureus

Oh yes, I noticed that the initial dose was the most probably bit too much, though I weight over 200 lbs (quite near the 100 kg limit  and quite possibly exactly that much; is that that whole 220pounds?). All went very well and I have been mostly really happy, except I have sprinkled some nasty salt water all over myself  which has made my clothes sticky, glued on me... and as a result that wholly unwanted phenomenon has probably made horribly smelling piggy of me.  

I have been up now more than 24 hours, but all the time has been mostly great! And I am going for the new adventures of sleepless but productive living. I have some side effects though, like that excessive sweating when performing easy physical actions and it is not too fun to have a completely soaked clothes after only threshold physical activity. I must add that I am working in physical field right now, and tese sweats have been almost constant, and what the worts, I am not alone, and others don't know supposedly anything about my secret wakeful only mode of being; I'm drinking very much because of that (water and fruit juice, last one because of acidity...) Other side effect has been strange, sometimes tight feeling in the chest, and slight palpilations of my heart; I think this is determined effect from the first bit  carelessly weighted dose. I felt those heart related feelings mostly in the beginning of yesterday eve, and I also noticed that I was somewhat overstimulated all that very evening (wasn't too sure what I was doing, but 100% of that something what I did was performed forcefully and in the sense somehow lawlike and precise way). I am having and have had otherwise cheerful, joyous and happy state of mind.  I must add that I am not too sensitive to stimulants in general, though I haven't done them too much in the near past, after realizing that stimulants are mostly just ways to add problems to my already problematic life. Well, I must almost confess that right now this particular awakefulness promoting agent seems mostly if not only a useful and meaningful way to cut off problematic, lethargic and unproductive sleeping time from my life in the moment and near future. All end everything which contains and includes being awake now appears as adding more meaning, interest and solving more problems than providing; and none of these chest related things seems too bothering or strong in its manifestation, causing no particular real problem; but on the other hand, sleeping seems instead, to be a trouble of mine.  But I am aware and never forget one principle why I disliked stimulants, and why they utterly seemed to pose more of problems than solve.  I have had somewhat serious problems with amphetamine, in relation to alarmingly malfunctioning bloodflow and hellishly hurting heart; that happened in my wild wild youth, many years from now. My heart once gave me some serious signs impossible to not give shit about to the point where my left hand went numb and progressively much of the left side of my upper body, and the chest pain and improperly working heart which were trying to alarm me yet some time grew so hard and I felt so dizzy that I almost collapsed to the floor. I still managed to got a chair with my correctly functioning right hand under my unstable body... That moment of complete helplessness and pain and health disaster seemed to be a logical end to this shady concept of living organism what I was those days. Everything, seen from hopeless, paranoid and sleepdeprivedly delusional mind of mine, I felt absolutely horrible and in that futile moment of time I assumed that now I will meet the final breakdown and total end of this earthbound bodily conditioned life. I had been up for courses containing several days each, and had slept minimally in-between the courses insanity, and my doses were all in the bagful scales delivered by IV and IM injections. When I got the chair to sit, I sat there still and silent like untill my feet were able to carry me again; I don't know how long I sat, but it ws a morning when my feet could carry. It felt like tough touch of destiny and it nearly killed me caused of my own stupidity... The way to go far is not to go like mad, but to think and avoid pitfalls of shortness of sight which only leads to disaster and loss. I saw the way how my urge to go could in fact work against its ultimate principle of its drive. Well, there should be more reasonable, ways which open new scenes and could create new understanding open solve some previously existing problems so that there opens up completely new structure from the old mistake

I think I started to act with intention to avoid to cause problems; although I had the urge to see the unseen, thirst for ultimate; I learned from that and some other wrong ways and mistakes of mine: there should be a new way written in the avoidance of the old problem. And with that knowledge it is possible to reach the end which was before in darkness surrounded by problems caused by old wrong ways and previously . And stimulants in my previous use were problems on the way to go further, potentially causing missing the reaching, not the way to solve. But they could possibly shine some new light to many things, if taken properly in the accordance with reason and as a vehicles for productivity, not vehicles of problems, ways to cause problems.     

But to the recent experience and comments: I think I understood quite immediately when the dose kicked in yesterday that it was bit too much, but it still felt fine. And I must say that I love redosing... but all the redosing should be done properly, in a way to see more, not making us lose the possibility to see. I have taken two small hits also today (both about milligram in weight). Well, I have no desire to go to sleeping, I have rested a little in this morning (tried to free my mind of all stress and most of thoughts while lying in my bed and letting my nerves rest and recovery from intense bursts of reading and writing last night, and we had sort of siesta in the middle of the ay. In my opinion everything is better, every stimulant and also opioid, if  the dose is divided to the sets of subdoses... Every small redose brings some novelty and freshness with it, and all those small doses sparkle the fire to a fresh new beginning everytime, when one taken. I almost always at least divide the dose to the two ones, because I want to get that new light again. 

It is possibly the best to take first slightly larger dose and then smaller ones or just one smaller one afterwards, because then the effects are woke to a new climax again. What is that sort of dose called usually? Just redose? Awakening? Teaser? New beginning? New Day? Revenge? And with substance like Desoxy it  would be good to have sort of basic plasma concentration not to really overcome, but just refreshened or continously kept there (at tthe steady state) by additional small doses, when the original dose appears diminishing, loosing its magic, attraction, and when the whole game seems to reduct to boring fatigue... 

I could shed light to that whith another example. If I only take one single dose, I seem to have some sort of effects rather long time. But those effects are continously reduced, diminishing and the substance seems to loose it's potency or attraction or whatever it is. Just as one huge dose of, for example,  methadone looses its painkilling effects much sooner than it plasma level goes down to zero (or even near that). But when painpatient is fed with smaller doses of methadone during the day, in certain intervals, methadone keeps the pain in tolerable level... I don't know exactly what that phenommenon is, or in fact, but I know pretty well that this regimen keeps pain at bay, and the effects of methadone seems to have a rebirth, when new dose is give, taken, got in repeated manner. And I seem to have something similar while I'm having certain long acting stimulants... Stimulation persist quite  a long time when only single dose is in question, but something good, the cheerful state of mind, for example, seems to be a quality with shorter duration than the stimulant CNS effects in general. 

Now I am fully aware that it is obviously very difficult to feed that revenging machinery appropriately, or so that the effects won't grow too intense and out of control, scaring, or possibly dangerous because the subject who takes these dose tends to escalate in doses, both in amount and in time interval. The end of the game is just bacause of that tendency often terrible and far away from the best possible, or what was possibly the initially the intention of redosing. But I am firm in my belief and bit further, I am really thinking that with addition of some rationality, reason and reflection together with basic principles ways to operate and work all could go very well, and in fact would quite likely be like that.  And while remembering the mentioned benefits of reasonably small-scale redosing regimen, our experimenting will the most probably grow internally richer and we as follow be more satisfying and productive beings. 

And when we could instantiate that productivity, be active, not making us inactive. Those who are only terrified by some incapacitating mistake, could possible learn a way to challenge the problem aspect and learn and gain possible benefit from previous mistake. 


Hopefully I didn't bore you :D It surely wasn't my intention. Bit wired...


----------



## FlippingTop

Ive only read the 1st page, but this is Very interesting :-O

Will do more research


----------



## Jabberwocky

ohhh a beautiful desoxy rant canis! Outstanding I say!


----------



## Xorkoth

Now THAT was a desoxy-fueled post!


----------



## fastandbulbous

^ Yep desoxy seems to eliminate the urge to put what you're writing into paragraphs!


----------



## Xorkoth

And to leap from one topic to the next on the waves of free-associatio, often without starting a new sentence.  And to create hugely complex sentence structures which are difficult to keep straight due to their sheer length.


----------



## Jabberwocky

yes but sigh whatever happened to the good ole days of desoxy when all a man yearned for was the takeover of poland?


----------



## fastandbulbous

I've since decided that it's got too great a crazy potential, after all look at how bananas the last person to decide to invade Poland was...


----------



## bob_arctor

Define crazy potential?


----------



## fastandbulbous

Lack of sleep leading to losing the plot...


----------



## nofx1422

Carsick said:
			
		

> nofx1422, taking that much, I reckon you were fucking lucky. I had much, much less than that and narrowly avoided being sectioned. Took a solid week to recover from the worst of it.
> 
> edit: wrong name.



Beleive me, I know how lucky I was. Im glad I had benzos around. Even so it was the most horrible experiance Ive had on any drug. I was 10 days before I had a normal sleeping pattern again. Ive actually given up all drugs since and intend to continue my hiatus until the end of the year. Ive even given up a 5g a day weed habit for the last 4 years, so at least some good came of it.

Im 100% again now and have absolutely no desire to go back to the world of stimulants for a long time


----------



## wetcircle.

i'm interested in smoking 2-DPMP. would there be any particular method to smoking the material? i would hate to attempt this without any insight.


----------



## SpellmanT7

Two desoxy experiences and two horrific experiences. First time was between 10-15mg (i. 90 minutes after a 6mg dose I thought _thank fuck - this is nothing like methyphenidate_). 30-45 minutes after re-dosing another 4-6mg plus licking the spoon, I was awake for 48 hours and experienced bona-fide _Kill myself? Wouldn't be the end of the world_ type neurological feelings for the first time in my near-30 year existence. I'm talking about 24 hours of emotional hell that made my dad's funeral look like an all-expenses paid vacation to the Bahamas.

IME, 5mg desoxy = 250mg dextroamphetamine (in terms of misery).



			
				Sidus said:
			
		

> MAN! What do I love Desoxy.....
> 
> Just not try to use it to get "high". I use 3-5 mg in the morning and I am focused, more talkative and motivated all day. Very handy when in exams.
> 
> The key is <5 mg dosage in the morning an not to redose to chase a barely existing high.



Sounds like good advice, though I doubt any personal dalliances with this substance would involve more than 2mg. In fact, I would like to try .5mg if I were to touch desoxy again.


----------



## yaesutom

Yeah this stuff wasn't "too bad" WHILE on benzo's daily   I could take a high enough dose to get nicely spun and manic and not go crazy when it wore off (cause of the benzos).

But.. the few times i tried it after coming off all other drugs/meds, i'd kinda want to dose high enough to get good and wired, but that effect would only last like 5 hours, followed by minimal stimulation that just kept me awake missing 2 or 3 nights of sleep (and seeing static in my vision or thinking the world was really a computer emulation of a very old earth / joke / conspiracy).

It'd be great if it just didn't last anywhere near as long definitely


----------



## SpellmanT7

yaesutom said:
			
		

> Yeah this stuff wasn't "too bad" WHILE on benzo's daily   I could take a high enough dose to get nicely spun and manic and not go crazy when it wore off (cause of the benzos).
> 
> But.. the few times i tried it after coming off all other drugs/meds, i'd kinda want to dose high enough to get good and wired, but that effect would only last like 5 hours, followed by minimal stimulation that just had me thinking "redose and definitely go crazy psychotic tomorrow? or don't and be sane just awake and bored" .
> 
> It'd be great if it just didn't last anywhere near as long definitely



I would've been fine if benzos had taken the edge off. Second time round I had a plentiful supply of poppy pods but even so, it took a colossal quantity to produce a tea that put me to sleep. I gave up on the valium after 140mg - which had zero effect.


----------



## wetcircle.

SpellmanT7 said:
			
		

> I was awake for 48 hours and experienced bona-fide _Kill myself? Wouldn't be the end of the world_ type neurological feelings


i can relate to this entirely. by the 12hr mark i was filled with such overwhelming aggression. i've beat my alarm clock against the wall at 4am knowing that i'll have to leave for work in less than an hour with zero sleep but nothing compares. i could have very well torn my skin off. surrendering resolved the issue.


----------



## Canis aureus

HAHA, I finally slept 12 hours last night, but haven't otherwise been sleeping but brief naps since monday. I had sort of interesting midsummer festival (summer solstice) this year; unforgettable and truely unlike any other. I was up with the sun and saw the longest days of the year in the greatest measure (with manic pleasure). 

Desoxy's indefinitely long duration, of course, makes it unpractical for the most purposes. Sleep deprivation is really difficult to avoid. Only if dosed precisely and enough early in the morning, then it will possibly allow sleeping in the following night. I don't care, if sleep is occasionally skipped; in fact, all stimulants causes to me an urge to not sleep at all (sleeping feels like giving in, it appears as loss useful time). But it is matter of fact that sleepness causes crazyness, and longer the period, deeper the state! And, because of that reason, I will avoid Desoxy and especially binges on it, though in some special dutyfree periods, I may return to that physically easy craziness. It is absolutely sure that Desoxy would not become popular. Most of people will surely feel that even one night without sleep is scary as hell. 

I am still loving that fact that I don't feel physically bad at all, although I have binged like fool on desoxy. With almost any other stimulant that same duration of continuous stimulation would have caused crash of horrible magnitude!


----------



## Xorkoth

If you haven't really slept since Monday... that's a week.  If you don't feel bad now, you will soon, I think.


----------



## hamhurricane

what an unusual substance! it feels very similar to methylphenidate (and in my book that a big compliment) but with an added twist, it sort of reminds me of what it felt like when i would combine concerta with hydergeine and piracetam, the same yet more saturating, more euphoric (and less useful for practical work). i took 1mg this morning, followed with 1mg two hours later, and then one final mg an hour later. it seemed as if then all of the doses hit me at once and it was too strong, i took a cold shower and within a couple of hours was down from the effects. no endless stimulation but the dose was low. For me it was a much more interesting stimulant than MDPV.

EDIT: although i was sure that the stimulation had ended, (i was able to take a successful nap in the late afternoon) i was not able to actually sleep until after 8 in the morning, im not working with this again until i have time to allow my sleep schedule to be torn to pieces. it is even more subtle and insidious a sleep ruiner than selegiline or modafinil.


----------



## arcticjoe

Does anybody know the shelf life of desoxy hcl? I've had a rather large amount (think grams) for around 6 months now and I'm begining to wander if its losing potency or is it just some tolerance of sorts.
At the begining few sub 5mg bumps would mean I have no chance to sleep for 8hours +, yet now I can effortlesly fall asleep only an hour after consuming 10+ mg. It doesnt seem like the rush and level of stimulation have lost anything, but duration definitely has. 
Also, are anybody else's nostrills taking some major beating from snorting desoxy? Me and my girl have stopped taking it solelly because few 5mg bumps in a night would leave our nostril in a crusty sore state for up to 2 - 3 days after.


----------



## fastandbulbous

^ It's tolerance as it has no functional groups that'll degrade from just sitting on a shelf in a cool, dark place. What you describe is almost identical to when I started to experience tolerance.

If your shnozzle is suffering, try dissolving it and administering rectally; it's just as efficient and actually has a quicker onset (not much slower than IM admin).Really though, the best thing would be to give it a rest for a couple of weeks (at least) and let your tolerance reset to pre-exposure levels


----------



## IlostaMadge

I took 5mg orally at 2pm and 4pm respectively, then smoked another 5mg.
I didn't sleep (I expected that).
I need to be up and alert today, so took another 5mg at 9am, will I be able to sleep by about 10-12pm or so?
How bad is a crash after two days on desoxypipradrol.
It made me very stimmed yesterday, talkative and hyper, I do a weird half gurn with my tongue too.
Would benzo's or gbl be better for sleep? After a few xanax fairy scares, I am trying to not go near any benzo's for a while.
I do really like it, it carries a nice mild stimulation and mood boost at first, then some really pleasant chatty euhporia and slight tingles, combines nicely with weed.
It does tend to tense my muscles and twist my stomach up a bit. It also creates a weird surreal "push the big read button out of curiousity" instinct, that I get on other stims.
Would melatonin help out with it at all?

What would be the long term consequences of a very small daily dose?

i.e. 1-2mg in the morning?


----------



## Jabberwocky

nobody knows what the long-term consequences of daily dosing are. I imagine you could go find research on other NE reuptake inhibitors (this is what desoxypip is primarily, right?) and compare notes, so to speak. I wouldn't recommend it though its still largely an unresearched chemical.

From what I gather unless you have benzos you probably won't get to sleep tonight unless you're used to falling asleep on the tail end of stims 

good luck I bet melatonin will help a little at least maybe get you to go into a 'trance' half sleep state maybe.

but prove me wrong! fall asleep mate!


----------



## IlostaMadge

I'll try, just for you.


----------



## Carsick

GBL massively perked me up when I was on the way down from sox.


----------



## IlostaMadge

Melatonin was rather helpful, nice anti oxidant for the subsequent dopamine oxidation.

A few questions regarding desoxypipradrol.

Does it deplete dopamine as part of it's mechanism? I am guessing DARI's must either down regulate receptors or reduce dopamine function in some way?

Could L Dopa be taken alongside it to boost dopamine levels and hopefully the desoxy?

Are there any other non active/rapidly metabolised molecules able to "displace" desoxypipradrol?

A fairly irresponsible few days left me with some rather nasty side effects.

My intercostal muscles ached a bit, my stomach seemed to "churn" after doses. I experienced fairly hefty paranoia (including staring at a door for around an hour), my vision swam in your general stimulant way accompanied by various objects morphing into creatures and so forth.

It took around 2.5 days for the paranoia and visuals to develop, redosing at this point was unpleasant and created an edgy stimulation.

The OCD comments are true, this manifested itself in a range of bizarre and amusing ways. I found that with this and the paranoia it seemed detached, I was thinking clearly, and didn't start being affected by the paranoia in anyway.

For studying purposes I find this to be a superior more benign version of Modafinil.

The ability of this chemical to affect sound is impressive, higher doses warped dogs, birds etc into pleading children, hearing footsteps and whispering voices outside my bedroom door for 2 hours was really annoying though.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^ what I gathered is that its mainly a nor-epinephrine RI. I still wouldn't combine it with L-Dopa. That stuff is dangerous on its own (it can horribly disrupt your mental processes), so combining it with an unresearched chemical is a *very bad idea*.

A reuptake inhibitor will (generally if not always?) downregulate the receptors of the neurotransmitter it blocks. This is because there is elevated dopamine (for instance) in the synaptic cleft and the receptors will downregulate as a result to stabilize to 'normal' levels.

This is why daily use is probably a bad idea as once you go off it you will have effects that are reversed of what the drug does (ie lack of energy, no motivation, asocial, etc).


----------



## IlostaMadge

I think it's affinities across NE and DA are the same, it certainly has a very dopaminergenic edge.

L Dopa can disrupt mental processes? Is that a personally experienced thing? I would love a link to the source if you have one. It has been combined with other DARI's and NDI's with a potentiating effect before (cocaine was the DARI I think).

I wonder how bad the DA downregulation will be, I would also be rather worried of NE receptor changes, I imagine that causes the vast drop in blood pressure, and could have some really nasty effects given a long enough use.

The NRI mechanism is also responsible for light headedness, dry mouth, etc.

It appears that NRI's can increase dopamine output through a shared recycling system, (it's on the wikipedia NRI page), this would tie straight back into the desoxy output and may be responsible for the gradual slow developing euphoria, it also increases the risk of hypertension.

Another NDRI, Bupropion has been reported to cause mania, hallucinations and paranoia.

I wonder why Desoxypipradrol causes so many changes to the sounds you hear.



> There is no specific antidote for bupropion; treatment is supportive, and focuses on maintaining airway patency and controlling seizures with high dose intravenous benzodiazepines or barbiturates if seizures are refractory to benzodiazepines.[72] Gastric decontamination may be of little benefit given the risk of seizures and aspiration[72] but activated charcoal is recommended,[71] additionally whole bowel irrigation should be undertaken in those ingesting sustained release formulations.[72] Toxic effects may be delayed in onset, with seizures developing as late as 32 hours,[72] subsequently patients should undergo electroencephalographic monitoring for 48 hours.[54]



I am imagining that the same applies to desoxypipradrol.

Seizures are mentioned as a major bupropion risk, however I have not read anything about desoxypipradrol induced seizure.

Could desoxypipradrol be a DA/NE releaser?

It's cousin methylphenidate seems to be fairly well tolerated, although quitting suddenly after high use carries the following risk: -


> Chronically abusive use can lead to marked tolerance and psychic dependence with varying degrees of abnormal behavior. Frank psychotic episodes can occur, especially with parenteral abuse. Careful supervision is required during drug withdrawal, since severe depression as well as the effects of chronic overactivity can be unmasked. Long-term follow-up may be required because of the patient's basic personality disturbances.



I'm sorry for the random off topic stuff, it has probably been already covered, this kinda makes me wish I could skip back a few years to when I actually cared about myself and my health.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^ hey I'll look for something more substantive than just what I've 'heard' before, but L-Dopa is a very potent donator precursor for dopamine (its the step before dopamine and not the rate limiting step, ie the change from L-Dopa to dopamine in the brain is fast).

L-dopa is used to treat parkinsons where patients suffer from degradation of brain areas dense with dopamine receptors. L-dopa elevates dopamine in their brain and helps slow the decline they would have suffered otherwise (ideally if the dose is right they can 'normalize' for some time at least).

L-Dopa is a *very* tricky drug to dose. Patients are monitored closely on the drug as too much L-Dopa can result in overwhelming levels of dopamine in the brain which can result in the polar opposite problem to parkinsons (ie schizophrenia). Elevated levels of dopamine are linked (theoretically) as a 'neurotransmitter correlate' to schizophrenia-induced hallucinations/voices, etc.

Again, warning: it is very strong stuff. If you take too much you most likely will become psychotic for a period of time. It is easy enough to OD a parkinsons patient with it, let alone somebody that has relatively normal DA levels.

What makes you even think if you take L-Dopa it will (necessarily) go to the areas that desoxypip is acting on? (Maybe somebody more knowledgeable could speak to this).

A better option would be to supplement with tyrosine (an amino acid further up the dopamine biosynthetic pathway) on days that the desoxypipradol is *completely* out of your system. Doing otherwise may result in hypertensive crisis (much like combining dopamine donators with methamphetamine).

You also want to seriously think about the addiction potential of desoxypipradol. Stimulants have a *hard bite* and the 'withdrawl'/recovery from abusing them is not a pleasant process.


----------



## IlostaMadge

Thanks , you're a star. 

I was wondering about using L Dopa over the come down in a staggered fashion to minimise any substantial drop in synaptic levels, any idea how direct the promotion of vesicle release is with a precursor like L Dopa. I don't like tyrosine, can't think off the top of my head why though.

Is dosing really that large of an issue? I know I sound incredibly uninformed, but I use to take it regularly as a study aid and general anti depressant, I took small amounts of pure powder sublingually as and when I needed them, I never noticed any issues at all apart from a really uncharacteristic adrenaline cascade if something angered me, that was the reason I stopped using it.

The schitzophrenic link is interesting, as I understand it, Schitzophrenia is a fairly blanket condition, and changes in neurological structure occur across a few neurotransmitter systems. The psychotic state evident after chronic methamphetamine usage is linked to a lack of dopamine in other areas of the brain, causing serotonin secretion. I'll dig up a link as that was explained horribly.

I'm not sure on the area that L Dopa would act in, I naively assumed it would act in the same way as L Dopa in the body does (after it is made in the adrenal glands).

I am fairly sure it would boost my NE and DA levels, in essence reducing or eliminating any redose desire, there are far too many if's and but's surrounding this topic though.

My brain is a bit scattered at the moment, but I think that a constant firing of DA receptors essentially limits/stops further release until the synaptic DA is removed, L Dopa and a DARI alongside this mechanism would presumably boost then maintain DA levels, as opposed to a hypertensive cascade, still not worth it.

As for addiction, maybe, the half life and the long come up reduce the risk of reinforcement greatly, the psychological need to stay awake for productivity reasons is my main fear. I highly doubt I will get addicted, I am fairly cautious about addiction generally, and I am lucky that I have a lot of friends and family that are always on the look out for my substance use.

Once again your concern is appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## fastandbulbous

It's a reuptake inhibitor (no release) of primarily dopamine with a bit of activity on noradrenaline, so no it doesn't cause depletion.

It actually made it to phase III trials when Ciba-Geigy were looking to make it a medicinal product. What scuppered it wasn't anything dodgy regardinmg long term use etc (well not physically), it was because it has such a long half life that it had unacceptable levels of side effects like insomnia; well that and te fact that it had a noticable abuse potential. In the end they went with methylphenidate as the CNS stimulant they chose to market

Oh and on L-DOPA, don't fuck about with it as it's downtream of the rate limiting step in dopamine & noradrenaline biosynthesis (the rate limiting step is tyramine -> DOPA via tyrosine hydroxylase. The enzyme is inhibited by dopamine so it's a very useful negative feedback loop). Bypassing that step by introducing L-DOPA is just asking for paranoia, uncontrollable writhing movements & nausea because of excessive levels of dopamine in the brain. If yu want to take something, try L-tyrosine or phenylalanine - then at least the body can regulate things

edit - SORRY fb i meant to quote you and accidentally pressed edit!!


----------



## Jabberwocky

fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> (the rate limiting step is tyramine -> DOPA via tyrosine hydroxylase.


you mean tyrosine not tyramine, right?


----------



## IlostaMadge

Thank you very much for the response . This little compound must of cost them a huge amount of money,

The L Dopa was intended supplementally, the use of it on a tail end was to hopefully prevent a redose, but I don't think it is necessary.

The rush of the hcl smoked was fairly pleasant, felt like a cascade, I have some freebase crystals waiting for the right moment too.

It's good to hear about the NE depletion, any idea about downregulation causing any issues?

It's been some time since I took my last dose 2 days ish, I can sleep fine, but I still feel I have retained a bit of the alert concentrating mode, I usually find I dispaly adhd-esque symptons, but they aren't appearing at the moment.

I found myself developing ocd, slight anxiety and strong audio and visual hallucinations after two days or so,  My vision is slightly odd to the extent it morphs facebook pictures into pornstar esque shots for a few seconds till I focus.


----------



## IlostaMadge

I made some freebase desoxypipradrol  crystal and have ascertained it's umm a lot stronger than the hcl salt.

This feels nearly psychadelic, really colourful, rusheeeeee.

Any idea how long this inital part lasts? I can see this posing a big challenge to my self control.

There's something utterly depraved about large amounts of dopamine.

My nostrils are itchy, I have recenylu learn that the blue dlistex stuff does not create the beautiful numbing coke affect when applied to the inside of a nostril.


----------



## fastandbulbous

samadhi_smiles said:
			
		

> you mean tyrosine not tyramine, right?



Yes that's what I meant - still a bit overexcitable from hunting down a certain BL who's spouting unverified claims as gospel truth!

_*blushes at such a silly mistake*_




> I found myself developing ocd, slight anxiety and strong audio and visual hallucinations after two days or so, My vision is slightly odd to the extent it morphs facebook pictures into pornstar esque shots for a few seconds till I focus.



Sounds characteistic of sleep deprivation


----------



## IlostaMadge

I used to do theatre and touring work,  I find sleep deprivation basically makes things unreal, it doesn't really create the apparition style stim psychosis that all tweakers know and love. I think the mechanism is related to dopamine not being able to fufil its messenger role and causing various anomalies I think.
It's evident on loads of stims, and seems to differ depnding on how exactly the dopamine is affected.

Desoxypipradrol is really clear headed for me, apart from the first time I used it (maybe too much) when I really noticed the ocd and tendency to do really random things.

The visual aspect generally kicks in with the stimulation for me, at least very mildly (very pale white waves) depending on how much of a tweaker you are it can get pretty intense, all objects in your visual field moving violently changing into people etc, it isn't paranoid or negative, but having things jumping into your face gets annoying after a while.

The audio aspect is really evident, no other stim does this as far as I know, again it seems to kick in slightly at the same time as the visuals small noises like squeaks and animal noises can sound utterly different, then if you are prone to the whole stim paranoia thing, you can have great fun sitting in a room twitching as you hear rapping on the windows, shuffling by the door and voices discussing you in stage whispers.


----------



## IlostaMadge

A friend of mine recently ingested desoxypipradrol and then snorted Fluoro Tropacocaine afterwards, they hadn't slept the previous night.
The combination of the two drugs made them psychotic and they were hospitalised and given high doses of temazepam. After a while they consulted a mental health specialist who discharged them.
Whilst travelling back home the various benzo's (they had also taken valium to try to combat the anxiety) wore off and a combination of this and sleep deprivation once again landed them in hospital, where they spent the night.
They returned home the next day and experienced extreme paranoia and delusions about police watching the house.
They are now fully recovered.

Would the combination of Fluoro tropacocaine and desoxypipradrol be responsible for the psychosis that ensued? Two DARI's resulting in too much dopamine in the synapse?



> SWIM racked out a small sample line of Fluoro Tropacocaine
> as his first experiance with the chemical, it had the appearance
> of white cristals, and was in the citrate form.
> 
> It looked about half the size of a normal cocaine line, however
> probably was a little greater as it was in a denser cristally form.
> 
> After snorting the substance SWIM felt a slight numbing followed
> by burning sensation to the nose, SWIM imediatly felt the effects.
> 
> Unfortunatly SWIM had taken desoxy earlier that day that seriously
> potentated the effects of the FTCC to a degree that the half
> line felt like I had snorted upwards of a gram of cocaine, and
> lasted well over 10 hours.
> 
> SWIM ended up suffering paraniod delusions after being given high
> dosese of vallium and temazepam after being hospitalised, and
> was sectioned overnight under the mental health act.



I apologise for the use of the term swim.


----------



## hamhurricane

i have taken desoxy every morning for the last couple of weeks never exceeding 1mg, and usually taking about 600ug. i truly hope it is safe because i could see it being a permanent ADHD solution for me. call me crazy but 1mg produces just as much stimulation as a 17mg concerta! it is also worth noting that the combination of methylphenidate and desoxy is not an especially interesting one, it seems to increase the anxiety and 'shell shocked' feeling i get at the end of the day.

my main issue is the trouble with sleep (even low dose taken 1st thing in the morning) and the inconsistency of the effects, sometimes it dosent seem to hit me for hours and then BAM! other times it feels like im rapped in a silk blanket of stimulation throughout the day.


----------



## nanobrain

and if you read the fine print (rationale for design) you may note references to amp addicts as the target population...

militant it is, but i have noted no adrenergic action, just a fairly mild DA reuptake inhibition state - not a buzz but on par w/good doppio espresso

although it made sleep not entirely necessary, it never affected sleep paterns per se - 10mg and 30 minutes later, sleep easy if the body is horizontal. that said, pepole with undamaged metabolisms report sleep dep lsting up to a week from one-time dosing. 

an amasing property of this one is it overrides the action of serotonergic psychs to the point where desoxy and mdpv were proclaimed to be anti-drugs.

noted effects on cardiovasc. system by many - never noted, guess i'm completely heartless.


----------



## hamhurricane

^^^
this idea about desoxy interacting with psychedelics is interesting, i havent explicitly combined the two but i have used them in close proximity and experienced no cross-tolerance that i can notice. i know there is no real reason to compare the two other than they are both RC stims but ill say it again MDPV dosent hold a candle to desoxy in my mind. its still rough around the edges but with practice i feel i could master it. anyone know the active dose of the d-isomer?


----------



## nanobrain

different horses for different courses - desoxy for relaxing 4th-7th day of the doof, the PV is for RECABLING....


----------



## modular

I took 14 mg orally roughly 24 hours ago and now I am feeling no noticeable effects.  The come up was gentle and as it increased I became more and more OCD.  I did not eat anything for dinner - a rare occurrence for me - even though I had prepared a meal.  That was after about three hours after taking the desoxy.  After having a relatively enjoyable time bumbling around doing nothing in particular I went to the computer to continue doing nothing in particular.  There, I tried to finish the citation for a paper and would go over and over, redoing and rearranging the text, adding and deleting punctuation to make sure that it was in perfect conformity with the mighty MLA.  After about 45 minutes I was finally satisfied with the resulting completion of 4 sources cited.  By this time it had been about eight hours since I had dosed. 
After that it was the time that I usually go to sleep so I lied down in my bed and thought about many things which I should write down.  I turned on the light and got a pen and paper and to my dismay the inspiration left nearly immediately.  Predictably, with the lights off again and the note pad and pen tucked away the ideas came back.  I rested for about seven hours contently thinking.  
When it came time to get up the majority of the positive effects had diminished greatly.  I wasn't that tired - it had been around 15 hours since taking the stuff - but felt quite morose.  Throughout the day I would go through periods where I was quite talkative and content.
The physical effects were much more than I expected.  For over twenty hours my mouth was going crazy.  I have had this happen for shorter periods of time on MDMA and amphetamines but I am not sure if it can be considered bruxia.  My teeth did not grind but my tongue remained in constant motion; at the peak of the experience I was swallowing probably once every ten to twenty seconds.   While producing heroic amounts saliva my mouth was still parched.  By the end my tongue had taken on a hue similar to the color of red meat when left uncovered for a day.  For those who have not had the joy of seeing that, it is the shade of stereotypical zombie skin minus some green.


----------



## hamhurricane

i just want to say that i have been using desoxy daily for about three months now never at doses more than 1mg (usually about 500mcg). i find it to be a *truly* amazing substance, i have absolutely no desire to abuse it and think it actually works for my adhd better than any of the conventional treatments i have tried, when i read about people taking 5mg+ of this stuff it gives me the shivers because 1mg really produces profoundly strong effects (elevated body temp, sweating, pressured speech) 

can anyone speak as to the dangers of daily use versus methylphenidate, or whats sorts of preventative measures should be taken to prevent potential toxicity, a daily dose of idebanone?


----------



## (zonk)

^^have you used adderall(amp/d-amp)? I used to get Rx'd methylphenidate but I hated it, lousy stim IMO, had tons of unopened bottles lying around. LOOOVE addreall tho, 1pill in the morn 1 in the noon perfect for my add/mood/just about everything(miracle drug IMO).
>>How would desoxy compare to adderall, or is it closer to methylphenidate, or is it it's own thang?  I'm really looking for something to replace adderall as my insurance is gone.  I was thinking either this or PEA/phenylalanine but I have my doubts about using those 2.


----------



## hamhurricane

^^^
i think desoxy is far superior to AMP in a lot of ways, when you get down to it AMP is better for short term projects (cramming for a test, writing a long paper etc.) but daily low dose (25mg or less) therapeutic use took a toll on my body you would not believe . MPH is FAR less toxic feeling, less of an appetite suppressant, less stomach acid production, less flaking skin, less looking like a junkie. its also less euphoric but thats a good thing in the middle of psychology class. part of the reason it feels so much less toxic is because it is. desoxy feels quite a bit like MPH for me slightly less useful and more euphoric, but one of the best stims i have ever used.


----------



## uacvax

is mph ritalin?


----------



## MattPsy

Yes. MPH = MethylPHenidate


----------



## hamhurricane

i know most people say that desoxy is stable but ive noticed my solution change to a light butterscotch color over the course of three or four months...but no noted change in potency.


----------



## The Is

For anyone without much experience with stimulants looking at this thread, I took 4mg and it kept me awake for about 54 hours.  I could have forced myself to sleep a little earlier, but be careful with this!


----------



## B9

> but be careful with this!




I reckon, after mucho experience with this substance, that what you say is true if somewhat of an understatement.


----------



## Coolio

hamhurricane said:
			
		

> i know most people say that desoxy is stable but ive noticed my solution change to a light butterscotch color over the course of three or four months...but no noted change in potency.



hamhurricane, even some of the most stable molecules cannot handle being stored in solution. If kept dry and crystalline, that shouldn't happen.


----------



## Fungahhh

Does anyone have any experience in dissolving this stuff in water and/or vodka? Will it remain stable?


----------



## hamhurricane

^^^
look one post up.8)


----------



## ladenburg

hamhurricane said:


> i know most people say that desoxy is stable but ive noticed my solution change to a light butterscotch color over the course of three or four months...but no noted change in potency.





Fungahhh said:


> Does anyone have any experience in dissolving this stuff in water and/or vodka? Will it remain stable?



Although 2-DPMP (2-diphenylmethyl piperidine == desoxypipradrol) is a relatively stable compound stored at a reasonable temperature and away from contact with chemicals prone to reacting with it, its storage in a non-sterile solution may expose it to more adverse conditions such as the enzymatic action of micro-organisms - organisms that might pollute the solution even if the 2-DPMP itself remains unscathed, which seems uncertain.

Addition of various preservative and/or anti-microbial substances such as alcohol, benzoic acid or its salts, benzalkonium chloride, etc. seems likely to extend the shelf-life of the solution.


----------



## ladenburg

Gaian Planes said:


> L-dopa is used to treat parkinsons where patients suffer from degradation of brain areas dense with dopamine receptors.



Not dense in receptors, but dense in dopaminergic cell bodies.  The cells synthesise dopamine for storage and release from nerve terminals located on axons that project to areas of the brain often quite distant from the cell bodies themselves.  Dopamine receptors, on the other hand, are mainly located on non-dopaminergic cells.



> L-Dopa is a *very* tricky drug to dose.



L-dopa is simple to dose in early Parkinson's disease, not to mention in healthy individuals.  A single daily dose is often sufficient.  It becomes very tricky to dose in advanced PD due to the nature of the disease: as more dopaminergic cells are lost, the capacity to store dopamine for later release is lost, and hence it becomes very important to keep the plasma (and CSF) concentration of L-dopa at an even and suitable level.



> Again, warning: it is very strong stuff. If you take too much you most likely will become psychotic for a period of time.



That may be true for individuals prone to psychotic illness or dementia, but a more likely problem in most people is the nausea resulting from the peripheral actions of dopamine.  To control the peripheral side effects, L-dopa is almost exclusively given with a periperal inhibitor of L- aromatic amino acid decarboxylase, and sometimes with a peripheral dopamine antagonist such as domperidone.



> What makes you even think if you take L-Dopa it will (necessarily) go to the areas that desoxypip is acting on? (Maybe somebody more knowledgeable could speak to this).



This is the problem with L-dopa.  A stimulant will increase the synaptic dopamine levels, whereas L-dopa will elevate DA levels just about everywhere - hence the increased incidence of many DA-related side effects with L-dopa as opposed to a stimulant, and hence, L-dopa is not a popular drug of abuse.

There is clinical evidence that L-dopa can be safely combined with DA reuptake inhibitors, but not amphetamine-like stimulants - on the contrary, reasearch indicates that the combination of amphetamines and L-dopa may worsen neurotoxicity.

Unfortunately, my personal experience indicates that L-dopa (with an AADC inhibitor - benserazide) does very little to enhance the efficacy of DA reuptake inhibitors, even with high doses of the latter.  It also seems to be practically useless as an alternative to stimulants.  Of course, other individuals may have better luck in these regards.


----------



## elfspice

I read in this thread and on the wikipedia page about desoxypipradrol that novartis, then ciba-geigy, was studying this compound alongside methylphenidate as a potential ADD medication (presumably as a less sympathetic stimulant alternative to amphetamine, and less prone to compulsive dosing and euphoria than methamphetamine). 

I'd really like to know why this drug was rejected as an ADD medication by novartis because my reaction to ritalin is scary. My first dose of it resulted in strong time-dilation effects and subsequent usage manifested virtually every side effect listed on the information sheet the pharmacist who dispensed it to me gave me when I had my first dose and went a bit nutter. The worst effects for me were intensely increased startle response to loud noises, blurry vision, aggression and a mild increase in my anxiety level (which is high at baseline). And like what seems from my research, a very common problem with ritalin, the very short time of action and the very unpleasant comedown effects, I was unable to find a dose regime which worked adequately, and the 'ritalin SR' that I was prescribed still only lasted at best 3 hours before the nasty comedown effects began.

I can see just by reading through this thread at least one aspect of why this drug may have been unsuitable, as it does indeed resemble methamphetamine, meaning that there most likely was several incidents with study subjects redosing and so on. 

I was most interested in the stuff about psychosis because with meth my psychosis only manifests as (using the terms I read somewhere) 'excessive concern about one's state of physical health'. However an experience which I think I reported here, about MDPV and dehydration, made it clear to me that part of the aetiology of meth psychosis (and perhaps by extension maybe 2dpmp) is dehydration. Subsequent experience with MDPV has shown that psychosis is not an effect I get from routine dosing and in fact extended wakefulness is not even really possible for me as I get an increasing incidence of side effects the worst two being mental fogginess and headache, and less troubling but more pervasive and subtle, tachycardia. No significant signs of psychosis have manifested in me with MDPV since that one incident in which I became moderately dehydrated to what by the definitions I found in wikipedia are rated at 6% below normal hydration levels. I was getting paraesthesia (tingling of the extremities), dry skin, blotchy skin, disorientation/unco-ordination. These were a major part of the symptoms I used to experience on multi-day (usually at most 3 days) methamphetamine experiences. After my MDPV dehydration experience I now know a major factor in the cause of my self-observed decline of physical health, one which was enhanced by stimulant/sleep deprivation reduction of cognitive capabilities, was in fact dehydration, however the general opinion of at least the ER doctor I was examined by at that time was of the opinion that I was perfectly fine. Now I know that paraesthesia is a symptom of dehydration I would never willingly go to a doctor about stimulant-related health type problems - just notice it, drink a litre or so of water, and if that doesn't work within an hour drink another litre of water. 

Paraesthesia has been one of the biggest negative effects I've experienced under the influence of meth and it's not a direct effect of meth but rather a possible consequence of the hunger and thirst suppression that it couses.

Having said that I want to reiterate that an increased suggestibility is definitely an effect I experience and it can result in a temporary fervour about a nonsensical idea during the first 1-2 days of stimulant induced sleeplessness. I am very interested to see how 2dpmp compares. In any case it is my opinion that the baseline inability to retain a fervour or faith in *anything* is actually abnormal and that I report this effect from stimulant drugs is a sign that if normality or at least a degree of integration is to be achieved I clearly require a medication, otherwise I fall into an agnostic, anhedonic, disinterested and unambitious fog of unmotivation.

I hope to procure a quantity of it at some stage and find out what my reaction is. Clearly it is a drug with a fairly idiosyncratic effect upon most users, it may be entirely useless to me - I mean, most people report enjoying and even getting some degree of euphoria from amphetamine yet for me it is almost entirely unpleasant, hypertension, tachycardia, anxiety, if it was affecting my mental focus in some way I'd be hard pressed to notice with all that stuff going on at the same time.


----------



## uacvax

Does anyone know why my body is so intolerable to drugs? MPH stopped working for me after about a month, same with provigil, although I used adderall before that for a good year and a half with semi stable tolerance, although now that's completely whacked for me now.


----------



## elfspice

hamhurricane said:


> i know most people say that desoxy is stable but ive noticed my solution change to a light butterscotch color over the course of three or four months...but no noted change in potency.



been thinking a fair bit about the issue of methods of dosing this stuff accurately and had the thought about - well since it appears to be stable in water, perhaps it would be a good candidate for a nasal spray. mixed with saline water (9g NaCl/1L) and dose-calibrated (first determine how much saline comes out per spray by pumping out a few ml and counting the number of sprays required per ml) and it would be a very convenient, fast acting and portable (and innocuous) method of administering it. starting low and working upwards one could find one's 'sweet spot' of dose so that only 2 sprays are required to get the desired dose.


----------



## Jabberwocky

don't fuck with L-Dopa supplementation if you want to remain stable and healthy. You are skipping the rate-limiting step and you can easily add too much (more is not always better!).


----------



## hamhurricane

elfspice said:


> been thinking a fair bit about the issue of methods of dosing this stuff accurately and had the thought about - well since it appears to be stable in water, perhaps it would be a good candidate for a nasal spray. mixed with saline water (9g NaCl/1L) and dose-calibrated (first determine how much saline comes out per spray by pumping out a few ml and counting the number of sprays required per ml) and it would be a very convenient, fast acting and portable (and innocuous) method of administering it. starting low and working upwards one could find one's 'sweet spot' of dose so that only 2 sprays are required to get the desired dose.



you might be right, i have no idea what the oral bioavailability of desoxy is, but IN admin could make it even stronger if it has a bioavail similar to MPH. that said there is really no reason to carry it around in a spray bottle, you only need to take it once a day, redosing is not necessary. so you might as well just take it orally at home in the morning.


----------



## ebola?

> I'd really like to know why this drug was rejected as an ADD medication by novartis



It lasts too fucking long. 
Man...this thread is hilarious.  20 pp. and peppered with dissertation-sized posts therein.

*in before submission of a trip report about reading this thread*


----------



## elfspice

just popped my my cherry on this one. ~4mg (50mg +/- 5mg dissolved in water to permit accurate dosing). i don't feel the urge to blather on and on about this one except the temptation to dose it as soon as it arrives in the post overwhelms common sense and a dose at 2:30pm is guaranteed to result in no sleep until after midnight.

just a good clean, long lasting effect. (although bear in mind this was dosed with 150mg of mebicar and 80mg of verapamil both of which reduce the chances of hypertension, tachycardia, anxiety and stupidity).

trying to sleep is weird, getting this weird sensation on my skin where it is in contact with the bed, but oddly when upright and in an equally static position this effect does not occur. mild incidence of hayfeverishness at around 10 hours after dosing which probably is just from the indoor dust and is not uncommon. drugs which cause sleeplessness usually have some, usually selective histamine 3 activity and i guess in this case it is slightly unselective as the word 'histamine' gets a few hits on this thread.

will be going out for the early morning predawn ride that i couldn't get myself up for during the two days between running out of mdpv and the arrival of the 2dpmp in a couple of hours, probably preceded by a 5mg dose.

now that i am in that post 8 hours part i'm starting to notice my particular variety of 'psychosis' symptoms mainly consisting of obsessing about the state of my physical health, although at this point not bad as i sometimes get and i did find during my first run on mdpv that hydration helped a lot. paraesthesia and intensified sense of smell doesn't help though. basically i just feel like i want to go on a big long ride on my bike and come home and have a bath and actually wash myself properly rather than the not so thorough efforts of late.

assuming i don't have an ongoing problem of sleeplessness, which i can't be sure about until i've dosed at the time of day i would normally be dosing (3am just before my predawn ride) - the lack of needing to think about redosing the drug and the long smooth effect is very preferable. the effectiveness at treating ADD symptoms is unquestionable.

edit: as it turned out i did fall asleep before 3am, probably almost exactly 12 hours after dosing. now to find something non-rambling to do while the rest of the world wakes up and such things as vacuuming become socially acceptable.


----------



## An Iz

Hey elfspice, I don't know how in touch you are with your sleep schedules and how intense your days usually are for you to judge your performance by, And it seemed like you said you were gonna be taking some other drug the next day, BUT

if you're sober the next day I'd appreciate some info on what quality of sleep you got, and if you still felt tired/wired/ or weird the next day.

It takes like 4 or 5 days for my body to process 4mg of desoxypipradol, and then like 3 more to get back to 100%


----------



## elfspice

yeah i will be continuing my reports. definitely feel that 4mg was about right for me, or about 0.0533mg/kg. the longer i'm awake without sleep the more pleasant the prospect of sleep sounds.

the 'which way is poland' headspace appears to be typical first dose response to this material, after that it gets more self conscious and uncertain. also i'm not sure about the halflife thing, everyone's brain has different metabolic capacities and tolerance buildup rates and so forth. i am fairly certain i was drifting off or definitely asleep when my alarm went off at 3am this morning because it startled me, so the 4mg was letting me sleep at t+12hrs.

the beneficial effects on my ADD are still present however. i did my hour ride today and i've vacuumed my flat and done a bunch of research and stuff. i'm tired tho, sleep will be very much welcome to me tonight. i had a small booster at about 10:30am of maybe 2mg and to be honest the extra stimulation is not pleasant but not unpleasant either. i had a little euphoria in the first 6 hours or so but i think that was also in part due to normal feeling good after eating and being pleased about the arrival of something that seems so far to be a possible effective treatment that i can actually access and won't have any trouble keeping under contrtol.

my only concern is, precisely what you are talking about - whether it disrupts my sleep. and if this proves to be problematic i am wondering what tactics could be applied to ameliorating this, having the weekend off, for example, increased water intake, antioxidants, and so forth. i hear nonsense - well, non-scientific claims that things like oranges cause the more rapid wearing off with methamphetamine... knowing what its metabolites are may help, and there has been at least one report in this thread of polyphasic activity suggestive of at least primary active metabolites (and possible avenues of SAR exploration).

anyway, since i was drawn away from this post writing mid-thread by something or other, i've had a bit more time in between to think about things and observe my response and i have noticed that it causes me to have a really quite strong anxiety reaction, more in the paranoia realm of anxiety, so i am trying raising my dose of mebicar to see if this addresses it, as this anxiety is less generalised than what i got from mdpv, and the CNS stimulation is definitely much stronger so i should not find near as much sedating effect (which is an odd reaction to mebicar anyway), and this brings my dose rate for mebicar up to more like 600-750mg/day.

i will continue to report my responses and doses and times and reflections for a little longer at least, when i first read this i was hoping that someone else who has a similar condition to me tried it but not as much as i would have liked (actually nobody else other than speculatively).

edit:
a subsequent dose 7 hours after the first dose just after 3am of approximately 2mg tipped the effect over my comfort level and had me feeling uncomfortably paranoid and anxious, 300mg of mebicar (adaptol) rather than my usual 150mg second dose of the day knocked it on the head brilliantly. 

coming up my planned time for sleep at about 6-7 hours before my 3am start (rain may dampen the plans for the daily 16km bicycle ride) and feeling distinctly like sleep will be possible, despite the indiscretion about the somewhat redose with 2mg at 10:30am - which is about 10 hours ago. fingers crossed.

update:
0454hrs: sleep did not come as readily as would have been liked, but a 10mg loratadine sorted that out and 4 hours was achieved, a theory is developing. not particularly good.

at about 0315hrs approximately 1.8mg was insufflated followed 10 minutes later by another 1.8mg. only at about perhaps 0415hrs did a significant and useful effect seem to set in, but being that in the interim i had ridden about 8 or 9km on my bicycle i can't say for certain whether this was not simply the onset of natural endorphin release or a metabolic byproduct.

pharmacological theorising:
1. an immediately active effect of the desoxy is a what appears to be mostly selective histamine 3 receptor agonism. that there is H3 activity is in no doubt whatsoever as every known alerting agent or insomnia causing drug known thus far has strong histamine 3 activity. it is also reported in this thread at least once an incident of histaminergic reaction to this chemical suggesting it is somewhat unselective, and if i remember correctly the reaction was immediate suggesting this is a direct effect of the chemical itself.

2. around 45 minutes after absorption, or so, a secondary effect begins which appears to be where the 'fun stuff' begins, and this effect seems to build up and remains until about 8-10 hours after dosing. i am starting to get an impression that there is definitely an active metabolite involved, if not more than one perhaps several, and this effect is shorter lived and its benefits are outweighed by the longer lasting H3 agonism previously hypothesised.


i'm not sure what measures are suitable for immediate counteracting of the H3 - i did find loratadine worked and it's one of the least sedating histamine antagonists. also i have had most of my life a set of symptoms which suggests an above average level of histamine activity, evidenced by short sleep periods, excessive body temperature, excess mucus, excessive saliva (possibly may be a factor in my good dental health despite my abject neglect), and a number of other symptoms described here http://www.diagnose-me.com/cond/C447056.html now while i am somewhat skeptical of this diagnosis and the disease in general i can say for certain that these symptoms definitely can be attributed to histamine activity.

and so, it appears that the most direct and effective method of bringing sleep with desoxypipradrol is antihistamines. if anyone could suggest one with low toxicity and high selectivity for H3 antagonism it would be the trick to making the drug manageable. the effects on peripheral adrenalin and central noradrenalin and dopamine are fairly mild, and seem to have an 8-12 hour duration after which point they probably would not cause significant depletion of sleep quality. being that i have generally got away with 6 hours a night (more often than not i seem to wake up at exactly 6 hours after falling asleep unless i am sick or drank a lot of alcohol) and that it does not seem to greatly impair my overall health (while i do have high sinus mucus production i don't have poor immunity and have had the flu maybe twice and a third time most recently i stopped it dead in its tracks with increased fluids, antioxidants, echinacea, zinc and rest - my skin and overall complexion have the appearance to most people of being of a person in their mid 20s rather than early 30s), so long as the histamine antagonism is selective for H3 and is easily eliminated within 8 hours i don't see why i can't for the time being continue the use of desoxypipradrol.

however i would love to find out what the metabolites are if i could somehow and i am going to find out where and how much it costs to get an assay of urine metabolites and anything in the MW range of desoxypipradrol i would like to get the chemical formula if not the molecular model discovered. 

or perhaps this has already been done and someone with access to medline or some such database can find out what are the known metabolites. my suspicion is that it is some kind of hydroxylated derivative, but of course not hydroxylated on the central carbon, although it seems likely that this is possibly one of the metabolites (pipradrol) as the wriggly structure of piperidine and polarity of the amine and its proximity may make it a major metabolite.


in any case, clearly the best antidote for the insomnia is an antihistamine. this may make this chemical not particularly useful. if, however, the more strong dopaminergic effects are from a metabolite other than pipradrol, it would be very useful to find out what it is and if it can be easily made from the parent compound as it would be the useful element amongst the useless crap that is caused by desoxypipradrol.


note: this does suggest the use of quetiapine (seroquel) as it has antihistamine activity - of course this also suggests tricyclics as well. 

note 2: looking at it it appears that my idea about H3 receptors is precisely opposite from what is known, and perhaps this implies that desoxypipradrol has selective H3 antagonism, although that's entirely debatable at this point. antagonising H3, however, would take the reins off its effect on limiting monoamine activity. clearly the histamine aspect of the effect is only part of the story but the fact that loratadine permitted effective suppression of the alerting effect may still be helpful.

more observation and combinations are needed. this morning no adjuncts were taken and the sympathetic effects seem bearable but the anxiety is present so mebicar will dosed at 300mg to see if it's overtly beneficial effect noticed previously at this dose recurs.

1103hrs:
i am starting to understand how people find this stuff difficult to figure out. first 6 hours generally sucks, not sure exactly how to describe it, but it's basically unpleasant and distracting and all these sympathetic effects and - well ok i'm a bit lost how to describe it other than unpleasant. but then after a while it gets better. today so far i've put 50mcg of clonidine, 600mg of mebicar, 80mg of verapamil and 10mg of loratadine on top of it and now i feel fine and i am lost for an explanation as i had already dosed the mebicar and clonidine less than 2 hours after the first ~3.6mg no good, the second 300mg of mebicar, some loratidine, i find it highly doubtful it's the mebicar by itself, and the timelines of dosing of the adjuncts is starting to make me think there definitely is an active metabolite that does not take effect until about 6-8 hours in. only way for me to determine this positively would be to not take anything else (aaaargh the pain!) and see if it abates at that point. seems that what should definitely be doing something definitely isn't.

i wish i could get some clear confirmation of the nature of its metabolites. primary activity plus a slow buildup of an active metabolite would absolutely explain the effects.

ah! ok, it was mentioned earlier in this thread that storing it in water caused it to change colour but no apparent change in potency - the colour change suggests a possible polymerisation reaction, implying an oxidation something along the lines of the reactions described in here http://books.google.com.au/books?id...=X&oi=book_result&resnum=6&ct=result#PPA52,M1 (google books thing of a book about lactam polyamides) which shows on page 52 the reaction mechanics of lactam in water. it involves the lactam adding on to an already fully ring opened and oxidised lactam (the diphenyl amino acid that results when the piperidine ring is opened by oxidation - requires 3 oxygen atoms, from the piperidine to the lactam to the aminoalcohol to the acid) would form a linear chain with diphenyls attached at every 6 carbons in the chain.

the only possible explanation for this degradation without the obvious concurrent loss of potency is that one of the intermediates in the oxidative decomposition in this process is more potent than the original chemical and has substantially similar effects (which i am thinking may not be similar to me because in general my reactions to stimulants is uncommon). the potency increase would have to be substantial also, at least 2x as strong if not more so. obviously a more conclusive understanding would require a lot of chemistry and chomatography, simply understanding this decomposition in water would lead to a lot more information.

seems likely though, that activity of the decomposition product would be substantially shorter, and perhaps not be a one dose a day drug, maybe on par with the T1/2 of meth.

just for shits and giggles i got some 3% peroxide and a tiny bit of desxoypipradrol (maybe 10mg), let it boil up until it acquired a 'light butterscotch' colour, then added some sodium bicarbonate and boiled it down until well past dry and inhaled the (funky) vapours. was just a qualitative test to see if, when oxidised quite extensively (the colour of the solution was a dark honey colour before freebasing it) had a noticable difference in effects for me. it does, more warm, relaxed feeling not so much of the cold tense wired feeling i get 10 minutes after insufflation. far from conclusive but enough to make me seriously consider means to alter either the chemical or my metabolism of it somehow. the trick would be oxidation with something to inhibit the polymerisation. or to accelerate the oxidation while it is being absorbed perhaps.

and for scientific theory justification purposes, finding a means by which the oxidatively opened piperidine ring by known mechanisms could be decarboxylated.

20090219 0634hrs:
took 4mg dexchlorpheniramine at 2100hrs last night, was probably too much antihistamine, next time i'll only take 2mg. worked effectively at allowing me to sleep, i was a bit too affected by it so didn't properly sleep until midnight and woke at just before 6 so finally some decentish amount of sleep. decided to have a day off the hard exercise, all my muscles are sore and probably not recovering as fast as they could if i was sleeping more and taking glutamine supplements.

today a strict dosing regime, ~4mg IN and for the purposes of examining the hypothesis discussed above no adjuncts whatsoever. i want to see if there indeed is a distinct change of character of the effects at around T+8hrs.


----------



## An Iz

Ok now stop taking all drugs for 10 days, come back and reread, then follow up with a semi-final verdict.


----------



## fastandbulbous

Elfspice, your last post is what I'd call a perfect example of desoxy's effect on people - a tendancy to explain things in precise detail  resulting in marathon posts. This thread seems littered with such posts - although not all of them are as logical as yours 


I actually have moments of regretting ever mentioning this compound as it appears that it's all over the place now such that every other person seems to have tried it, some with rather unfortunate results on mental health. It does mean that I haven't made posts for everything I've tried since the first post in this thread as every time I've read of someone losing it due to desoxy, I feel that I've just received negative karma points


----------



## B9

^ Surely people make their own choices - everyone ought to realise that these are (relatively) unresearched substances - however that said I understand where you're coming from. 


Here's a thousand positive karma points


----------



## Jabberwocky

fastandbulbous said:


> Elfspice, your last post is what I'd call a perfect example of desoxy's effect on people - a tendancy to explain things in precise detail  resulting in marathon posts. This thread seems littered with such posts - although not all of them are as logical as yours


LOL its quite distinct isn't it...very easy to spot a desoxy post 

And about the karma points, man you are so careful I watch almost your every move on this board. You're a good guy FB, don't beat yourself up over people using this compound out of hand and going on binges with it. Its not your fault. Your job was to report information about the drug and I recall you giving multiple warnings about its length and intensity and possibility for negative experiences.


----------



## elfspice

just wanted to add a report that i have begun a program of magnesium transdermal therapy, basically consisting of up to now soaking my feet for long periods of time in moderately strong epsom salts solution. i have synthesised magnesium chloride from calcium chloride and epsom salts just gotta wait for the bastard gypsum to settle so i can decant it and settle in a tall vessel then filter and i'll be putting it in a sprayer bottle with some dmso and spraying myself down on a daily basis probably 2x daily for a month.

just from what i've done already, however, i have discovered that increasing magnesium levels reduces a lot of the nasty effects, anxiety, etc and for interest's sake an IV infusion of 4mg with 120mg of epsom salts was tried and found to lack euphoria, and have a gradual onset of about 10 minutes to full effect. 

there may be some reason for the lack of euphoria, i'm not sure what the neurochemistry of euphoria is but but assuming the idea that this is a NDARI the implication is that euphoria is not caused by either of those neurotransmitters and a brief search for some neurochemical research identifying the underlying chemical cause of euphoria finds nothing.

i probably have low blood sugar in any case because since 3 hours ago i have eaten a sum total of 2/3 of a pineapple and an orange.

oh and fastandbulbous: my intelligence is quite high especially my ability to think critically i have consciously developed as a result of the most unpleasant experience of seemingly mindblowing insight on meth that not long afterwards was recognised for the pseudoscientific babbling that it was. i do tend towards lateral thinking (in a gender cognition test i was rated as having cognition typical of half way towards the average for a female, ie poor linear processing, spatial processing etc) and to impulsivity. as i've got older i've learned to control it more but it's still obviously present and to a degree that is impairing.

regarding that crazy rambling mentioned above, despite high noise to signal ratio of what came out of me, the interesting and profound parts still persist in fascinating me, and i am still sure that i am onto something but more rigour and probably a few more significant realisations are required before i could take it anywhere. just to be not provoking the question the ideas are related to physics and gravity, and contain a lot of wave/harmonics/geometry/equilibrium/chaos type elements, and pointed me to several interesting related insights that i found interesting evidence in seemingly anomalous results of experiments. one of them was an experiment with a large rotating spherical body of heated gas, where temperatures within different regions of the mass were measured and it was found that the heat was at the edges and in the centre was cooler, standing in abject opposition to the current state of astrophysics which suggests that large bodies of mass are extremely hot and dense inside, whereas that experiment clearly showed that centripetal force exerts a thermal (and implicitly mass) chromatographic separation effect suggesting that perhaps stars are in fact not nuclear fusion reactors but instead gigantic chromatographic centrifuges that emit light and other radiation simply because that is the lightest most kinetic component of matter. anyway not to get too far off topic but i just wanted to illustrate an example of how my partially disordered thinking still retains a lot of logical integrity and often generates useful new correlations that were not previously visible or recognised.

and yes, i really enjoy this kind of thinking process, which is one of the components reinforcing my use patterns.


----------



## Xorkoth

I do find desoxy quite euphoric, but in a roundabout sort of way, if that makes sense.  Usually it has started out kind of anxious, and once it's around 6 to 8 hours in, I have usually suddenly become rather outrageously euphoric... as the marathon posts from me earlier in this thread are evidence of!

I thinkmI'm going to go back and read them for my own amusement now... I've got DOI in my blood and I'd like to reminisce.


----------



## fastandbulbous

^ I can only read my old posts in a certain mindset otherwise I tend to look at them and thinl "did I really say that?!" 

Oh and G_P - it's my catholic guilt finding a way to express itself as at times I fully realize that people are responsible for their own choices, but if I'm not a totally happy bunny, I seem to give some space to my guilt inclinations and, well you see the result


----------



## elfspice

well, just to reiterate, IV caused no euphoria and onset, and tolerance was double by about 12 hours after the first. had really bad tremors and apparent low blood pressure (?) or at least to be precise elevation of blood vessels was very poor even with a good tourniquet. the assessment of this route of administration for this subject at least has nothing whatsover to recommend it.

i can see why it was rejected by ciba now. it is both way too long acting and repeat dosing is reinforcing. if its half-life was half of what it is, if it didn't have the very same characteristic of meth of causing one to fixate on things, and if it didn't diminish the capacity to think fluidly, then it might be alright. 

something i've noticed about these stimulant drugs that all that i've taken have in common (MPH, MA, D-AMP, MDPV) that is this alteration of affect towards a dull, monotone, and a distinct loss of humour. not that i'm all that of a comedian normally but apart from this last 4 years during which i've taken a lot of stimulants and drank a lot of alcohol, i am normally always seen with a smile on my face. 

granted that the years and my chronic poor health obviously must be responsible, i am at a threshold point now where i am feeling a distinct need to break out of this pattern and take a wholly different approach.

recent research into various aspects of my malaise has uncovered one particular stand out causal factor - specifically chronic magnesium deficiency, linking what seemed like an otherwise disparate constellation of symptoms, on top of psychological factors which most definitely are reinforcing. previously this idea, of inadequate magnesium, was neglected but i can see now that not only does it stand out as a clear primary factor. 

the signs are too hard to miss now, and the prognosis given no intervention would likely be the occurrance of an acute cardiovascular event sometime in the next 4 years, especially given the amount of sympathomimetic drug use on top of the other stuff.

it seems indicated that the cessation of stimulant use is a priority. i am afraid of this prospect, because it is implicitly going to mean the return of certain health problems that impair my ability to live an active life. but if these problems were being caused by deficiencies caused by a broken digestive system, and they are fixed with the treatments i am considering, then the downtime and regression may not be as bad as it was before. 

and so, i am seriously considering the option of self-admission into a 'stimulant rehab' type situation, where i would be fed, not expected to be all that awake and on the ball for a few weeks. i would not do it on the basis that i am an 'addict', but rather that while i withdraw i need to be able to be slow and sleepy and all the other things (possibly a bit depressed, anxious, etc), as well as to permit time for the correction of my chronic low plasma levels of magnesium and hopefully significant improvement in the digestive function, which should then lead to an acceleration of my health improvement. and importantly, so that i am not expected to be able to work or look for work. ideally it would be somewhere that i would be living away from my regular home as well, giving my mother a respite from me - i sense distinctly that she is becoming very anxious about me and when she gets like this (it's usually caused by my drug use behaviours) she pushes me away and this would be bad for both of us.

a break from the internet would be a good thing too. i am inclined to go on a media fast as well as a whole, eliminate music, tv, reading, and no media creating either (such as talking or writing). sleep, quiet reflection and processing, eating, some chores maybe, when i'm feeling up to it, eating, and personal hygiene. i will not avoid social contact but also not seek it.

first step then is to clear out all the stimulant drugs around the place, and declare the plan to the mother and confess the sins of the intravenous administration.

i probably won't be back in this forum to post after today, my interest in drugs now is perhaps at an end, aside from the vague possibility that i have some kind of congenital disorder that requires it and augmenting drugs such as nootropics, antiaging, immune boosting, performance enhancing etc. but i just want to see what my baseline is after i treat the magnesium problem for now.

*wanders off*


----------



## Jabberwocky

you need a break from stimulants

I'm not sure if confessing your IV use would do more harm than good. It might just hurt your parents and cause them to worry about you. Are you mature enough to handle this on your own though? Well, you can tell them about the stimulant use and your desire to quit (then they'll be on your side with that if you guys have a good relationship). But there might not be any need for telling them you injected the drug intravenously. Thats a big one in people's minds...it really disrupts them to hear it from you (trust me personal experience).

you're seeing visible tolls on your personality and your positive affect that are starting to bother you

this is a sign you've done enough damage to warrant an extended (possibly permanent) break from that class of drugs...the negatives have added up too great...

why not smoke a blast of DMT and see what that does to your head and your perspective on your own health?

when was the last time you broke through on DMT?


----------



## An Iz

Not to derail, but while people are responsible for their own decisions, those decisions happen _In Context!_

I still see a problem for people who read everything at face value and don't think about the larger picture while looking at this thread.  (Young people expecially.)  They can still be mislead by a lot of posts here.  

~~

If I wasn't so new and if people didn't hate it when the new guy suggests shit, I'd say that maybe this thread could benefit from some colored warning texts here and there, maybe on the first post on each page, for the young googlers.  As another raised catholic, that would assuage my guilt (which I feel as partially justified because I contributed some positive hype to this chem myself.)


----------



## elfspice

gaian planes: 
my mother takes these things remarkably well. 

the new information about magnesium deficiency effects, and now today i am learning about a class of disorders, a syndrome i guess, called dysautonomia, and in fact these stimulant drugs treat the symptoms but can also cause effects that worsen them. 

i was talking to my mother about my excessive salivation symptoms and she said i started drooling abnormally early as an infant, normally drooling onset occurs with the development of saliva enzyme production and being ready to digest complex carbohydrates, and is caused by a problem with the enteric nervous system (part of the autonomic nervous system). the excessive sweating is called hyperhidrosis and is caused by a problem with the autonomic nervous system. i also, in the absence of stimulants frequently experience (this was a multi-event per day thing) orthostatic hypotension, and unco-ordination and loss of balance which is caused by a fault in the regulation of vasoconstriction, again, autonomic nervous system. also i get orthostatic hypertension from standing up for long periods, and also from sitting, resulting in some peculiar postures and changing position frequently. my pulse and blood pressure can rapidly change and i also sometimes get chills and tachycardia, i get bronchial asthma...

i haven't even listed all of the stuff i suffer from and a great deal of it is fixed or made worse with stimulants. for example both methylphenidate and to a lesser degree MDPV reduced my dystonia from rapid changes in head position for example checking behind for crossing roads on bicycles and so forth, all stimulants, in fact, eliminate my travel sickness, caffeine the least effectively. all stimulants improve my balance to some degree, and eliminate orthostatic hypotension. excessive afternoon drowsiness that is quite overwhelming at times forcing me to find a safe place to fall unconscious is eliminated by b vitamins and caffeine. i recently started doing exercise and in the stuff about POTS (postural orthostatic tachycardia syndrome) and dysautonomia it said that getting fit was important for controlling symptoms and inactivity exacerbates the symptoms, which i have been finding for the last 2 years with the frequent experience of peripheral paresthesia in my arms and legs, which i have now correlated partially with dehydration and is exacerbated by some stimulants notably desoxypipradrol and methamphetamine (under the influence of which the effect was first noted, and was so painful that i became concerned and visited the ER who said there was nothing wrong with me HA!

i am now seeing this stimulant detox plan as a prime opportunity to get some hard data on my symptomology, of course fully useful data will require an extended abstinence and i will attempt to do this unless medical intervention becomes neccessary due to something or other. if i start getting daytime sleepiness again i will just go see a doctor about it instead. the motion sickness, i'm not taking any solanaceous drugs to reduce it, although i may reduce my intake of foods which i have found seem to increase this problem tomatoes, for one seem to cause it and cause also some mild histamine reactions. etc etc. i would like to get tested for orthostatic hypertension and tachycardia once the symptoms resume. 

i'm hoping that supplementing my magnesium levels will help the smooth muscle relaxation rlated problems (cramps, tachycardia, bronchial asthma, etc), and continue with the b vitamins and vitamin c and increasing my fresh fruit intake especially fruit with lots of enzymes bananas pineapple papaya etc. i'm expecting that it may be a while once i start the detoxification before i can resume my exercise but it definitely has been helping. i stopped drinking alcohol recently also and i've not been smoking cigarettes since late december.

but anyway, to stay on topic in response to gaian planes, i have only once broken through on DMT and the experience was mostly memory blackout and what memories i have involved something very traumatic, i have been unable to smoke maidenii or longifolia based extracts due to their histamine content and 5-meo (both cause extremely unpleasant tachycardia and bronchoconstriction) until i performed extractions myself on acacia obtusifolia and produced a translucent crystalline product that was very easy to smoke at which point i ran out of supply and stopped my research, the tree is not available locally only further south and i have no transport and on top of that i'm serving the last two months of a probation period for getting caught during a police raid prompted by spiteful former associates and their friends after telling one of the more recent ones my intent to acquire meth and weed on a particular day, for an event i went out to sober (er, i mean drunk) and with no drugs in my possession, and when i realised that they were really cops and they really had a search warrant (they tried to get me to open the door without seeing the warrant, the cops here are cowboys) my heart sank and i realised that i was going to have to show them my collection highschool grade pyrex glassware, my 720mg of pseudoephedrine tablets and a jar of recovered red phosphorus i'd forgotten about (it had been about 5 months since my most recent synthesis attempt at the time) and a little tiny brass pipe i'd forgotten about that i had smoked some weed in.

anyways the point of that thread i think was to explain that i am in no position to be getting my hands on usable (for me) dmt and smoking it as the source is interstate and until the end of my probation i am not to leave the state, and certainly it would be fairly risky to attempt an extraction as well, not to mention that i don't have apparatus to shred the bark and my mother would not be happy about me working with naptha and chemicals and such and i don't intend to go anywhere near DMT until i have got a handle on this health issue, as, obviously, my tendency towards tachycardia and severe anxiety is sorted out (i'd rather not be preloading with drugs to treat this problem, eg ethanol or benzos).

in fact i am unable to work with any psychedelics since a nervous breakdown i had in 1998 while living in canberra, i get overwhelmed with extremely unpleasant and distracting sympathetic effects, strong anxiety, and the post-dosing beneficial effect that got me using psychedelics a lot now does not manifest and, basically, it's a waste of time and traumatic as well.

i am *the* elfspice of the compeat acacia extraction guide, by the way. technically under my local law writing and publishing that document was quite a severe crime, as information about drug production is illegal and of course i'd guess something about inciting criminal activity would be involved, possibly conspiracy also with the people who helped me redraft it to improve readability and so forth.

have a look at the document sometime if you like and see if you recognise the writing style...

(and yes, i was elfspice at the hive and dmt world also) i took this nick after reading QT's extraction guide referring to dmt as elfspice.

anyway, i am very excited (kinda perversely) about getting my medical conditions properly diagnosed and and hopefully this will lead to at the very least a proper and unequivocal recognition of my status as being disabled (in australia mental disabilities are mostly disregarded as being serious impediments to making a living, but physical ones are very much paid attention to), and perhaps to a more effective medication and treatment regime that actually makes my quality of life dramatically improved. it seems quite likely that a psychostimulant medication will be indicated, and possibly if i can improve my digestive function and get my nutrient absorption up to normal the problems preventing my using them will go away. i actually liked a tiny bit of ritalin's effects although not the rollercoaster plasma levels and i practically suffered every side effect listed, and maybe amphetamine would lose its severe tachicardia, bronchiconstriction, excessive blood pressure and pulse and moderate anxiety.

sorry for yet another gigantic rambling post but discovering dysautonomia today randomly while searching for information about hyperhidrosis and all the related diseases and symptoms associated with autonomic nervous system dysfunction and feeling quite certain that the general class of my primary nervous system problem falls mostly within this category is of course very exciting as many things i have suffered routinely for most of my life are now explicable and finally i know the most likely avenue to explore to get help in living with this, unfortunately lifelong disease. and it validates much of my thread of research into the nature of my illness that primarily was focused on drugs that affect catecholamines, as well as now having some clues about treatments for deficiencies caused by my disease and diet issues.

enough said! some time of action still remaining for the desoxypipradrol and much housework to complete before my ability to do the work disappears.


----------



## elfspice

just wanted to add a little note. last night as i was coming to the end of the effects of my last dose of desoxypipradrol, as i was curious about my blood pressure and pulse i learned that during the end part of the effects that the blood pressure is low, around 100/60, which explains the shaking and difficulty finding veins on the second IV dosing.

also, most of the next day my resting pulse measured at least 5 minutes after adopting a reclining or supine posture was around 64bpm, with pressure in the normal range (110/75 - 125/82). not sure whether this low pulse is related to the magnesium or, what i think is more likely, that this is a post-effect of the desoxypipradrol, a rebound of beta 2 activity perhaps? i feel like i'm walking around in slow-motion.


----------



## MrMikecopa

can this be bought in the U.S or is it not that common? Kinda interested tho for clear thoughts and mood lift at a low dose.


----------



## Coolio

It's not scheduled in the USA.


----------



## Systemdoll

Hello BL.

I'm a compulsive masturbater, addict to porn. I only do drugs during masturbation session.
Last week i've masturbate for 6 days (with fantomatic apparence at work) using about 6 to 10 mg of desoxypipradrol each day and a lot of GBL.

It was a wonderful and disturbing week.
It ended the sunday with collapsus on GBL.
The morning i took 1g Iboga root and experiment no crash.

Very interesting compound.

I will try it again in a few months as i fight my compusivity for porn for the moment..


----------



## An Iz

Welcome to bluelight.  I'd like to take a moment to remind you to think of your health- from one jerk off to another!


----------



## ebola?

Okay...quick question:
are there people here who tend to dislike DARIs but enjoy DA releasers, but who also like desoxypipradrol?


----------



## Coolio

Me. No euphoric response to cocaine, incredible sensitivity to amphetamine. I love desoxypipradrol.


----------



## hamhurricane

i think its impossible to say because you like one DARI you'll like them all. i hate cocaine and have an impossibly severe crash, i hate MDPV for the same reason, i love MPH and have no crash at all, and i really love Desoxypipradrol, i love it like a son.


----------



## Coolio

P.S. I also don't like MDPV, it's nearly identical to cocaine for me.


----------



## ebola?

> i think its impossible to say



For everyone?
Yes.
I just hope to see a trend coming out of the aggregate set of personal experiences.


----------



## fastandbulbous

Is this leviathan still going? It seems the long half life of desoxy has somewhat filtered through to the threads about it!


----------



## marklar_the_23rd

ebola? said:


> Okay...quick question:
> are there people here who tend to dislike DARIs but enjoy DA releasers, but who also like desoxypipradrol?



cant stand mdpv, cocaine is hit and miss ( the quality here is shithouse, have not bothered for years ) but love amp and meth. 

Desoxy is... unpredictable. sometimes it makes me smoke tobacco every 5 - 10 mins (i hate that but if i dont smoke its anxiety hell ) or i have to eat every 30 mins ( a full meal too, it cant be just a snack ) other times it makes me smell like a fish out in the sun on a hot day, but occasionally its really, really good. i'd say 1 in 10 times is it "really really good"


----------



## Ximot

Coolio said:


> Me. No euphoric response to cocaine, incredible sensitivity to amphetamine. I love desoxypipradrol.  (...) P.S. I also don't like MDPV, it's nearly identical to cocaine for me.



In the name of research I will give desoxypipradol another go just now.
I have plenty of exams to grade and while i would normally use modafinil for this, I am feeling adventurous and strangely self-destructive today.

There's different types of stimulant user responses... cocaine, much like mdpv, is somewhat euphoric for me, but then there is a terrible crash WAY too soon and I feel crap 10 times longer than I felt fine (although I can do coca leaves with only very little crash). As a result I avoid both MDPV and cocaine. I am also extremely sensitive to amphetamine... I use on occasion but it is a hit-and-miss affair. Sometimes it puts me "right" when I felt low beforehand, but if I overshoot the mark I get hyperactive, tense, compulsive, and paranoid.   

It's been over a year since I last used desoxypipradol. I have only used it 3 times or so in total... even the lowest of doses were GREAT, though I vaguely remember a state of exhaustion starting way later... after sleep had been had, the next day's wakefulness was of a distinctly lesser quality. And I remember that at 12mg (done all in one go, first trial ever) I ended up way overstimulated after a few hours of fun initially... will be dosing 3-4mg just now and get into a marathon exam grading session. Will report back.

Strange chemical actually--- I have butterflies in my stomach even from just planning to use it. I think I will smoke it . . .  4mg... divided into 4 piles to be smoked within the morning...


----------



## Ximot

It is now T+12 and I had a quite ordinary lazy day since smoking those 4mg... within an hour or so I had smoked it all, with some cannabis. I wonder whether I may have destroyed part of it when just smoking it in a pipe with the flame touching it because it is not very strong really (different batch from the one I'd tried before). I seem to be slightly more alert, and I posted on BL a bit more than usually, but apart from that I feel quite normal really. My grading work has been easy, though I have more to do... 

What I notice the most is that I have an ENORMOUS appetite on it... I eat and eat and eat... all day I have been eating, and it all tastes so good, like with cannabis... the difference being that I have an appetite for pretty healthy things... had had some fried fish dish very soon after smoking, and then later I had bread with half an avocado,  then a slice of bread with goat's cheese, and then several slices of bread with honey and butter, then a lot more goat's cheese without bread, and then a big veggie wheat protein sausage dipped in organic mayonnaise, and then later a plateful of sliced tomatoes and mozzarella with lots of olive oil and rucola, lots of mozzarella really... crazy... so much protein and I could have even more... it must be the Desoxy doing that to me. Does anyone else get incredible munchies from this stuff? Should really try it in an all-u-can-eat buffet one day :D

I wonder why it does that . . .


----------



## Xorkoth

Hmm, I'm trying to remember if I felt compelled to eat on desoxy.  I only ever took it orally and nasally.  I definitely never noticed appetite suppression.

Man, desoxy... what a crazy stimulant.  I got 100 or so mg a while back and took to snorting it.  I had fully intended on using it once in a while, responsibly.  Next thing I know it's a week later and I haven't slept and I'm so exhausted when it ran out that I could hardly see.  And I made a bunch of really, REALLY long BL posts. 

That was my most intense stimulant abuse episode.  Desoxy is good stuff... kind of hard to nail down in effect.  It seems so benign at the time but there's some serious mind-twisting going on there.  The whole week I wasn't remotely tired.  I somehow thought I'd end up fine, just need to sleep some.  But I was wrong.


----------



## Coolio

There can be a "moreish" quality to desoxypipradrol when you attempt to use it more recreationally than pragmatically. One time I took an Adderall for the first time in a long time, and when that started wearing off my girlfriend and I each snorted an eyeballed dose of 2-5mg desoxypipradrol. When we felt tired an hour or two later, we snorted another 2-5mg, thinking we had underdosed. Later in the morning, maybe I was expecting something more amphetamine-like, and maybe my girlfriend was too, but we both decided that we weren't "feeling it" and snorted a larger dose of 4-10mg each. We started to feel it after that!

I wasn't able to sleep for 40 or 50 hours afterwards, and we had already been up for 20 hours when we started dosing. She wasn't able to sleep for another 72 hours! She started getting crazy visuals, kind of delirious in a way, and having mood swings before she was able to pass out.


----------



## Ximot

Xorkoth said:


> Desoxy is good stuff... kind of hard to nail down in effect.  It seems so benign at the time but there's some serious mind-twisting going on there.  The whole week I wasn't remotely tired.  I somehow thought I'd end up fine, just need to sleep some.  But I was wrong.



I just laughed out loud at that... great quote :D


----------



## MeDieViL

hamhurricane said:


> i think its impossible to say because you like one DARI you'll like them all. i hate cocaine and have an impossibly severe crash, i hate MDPV for the same reason, i love MPH and have no crash at all, and i really love Desoxypipradrol, i love it like a son.



good, MDPV gave me extreme paranoia the "high" was like hell for me i had to throw tis crap in the toilet, first i decided to stay away from this substance as i figured it may be just as bad only longer acting but after reading those responses i may gonna give it a try

i also like amphetamines and dont like cocaine


----------



## marklar_the_23rd

Ximot said:


> What I notice the most is that I have an ENORMOUS appetite on it... I eat and eat and eat... all day I have been eating, and it all tastes so good, like with cannabis... the difference being that I have an appetite for pretty healthy things... had had some fried fish dish very soon after smoking, and then later I had bread with half an avocado,  then a slice of bread with goat's cheese, and then several slices of bread with honey and butter, then a lot more goat's cheese without bread, and then a big veggie wheat protein sausage dipped in organic mayonnaise, and then later a plateful of sliced tomatoes and mozzarella with lots of olive oil and rucola, lots of mozzarella really... crazy... so much protein and I could have even more... it must be the Desoxy doing that to me. Does anyone else get incredible munchies from this stuff? Should really try it in an all-u-can-eat buffet one day :D
> 
> I wonder why it does that . . .



AH!!!! I'm not the only one!!!! did you find if you didnt eat on it you got mad stomach pains, as if you had not eaten in a few days? And yes, i have have to eat healthy, but i absolutely crave a roast meal when i have desoxy. and pretzels. and bananas, pears, apples... peanut butter and honey sandwiches.... its like im pregnant or something.

It makes me wonder if desoxy speeds up metabolism or something. After eating a full roast meal, about 1 hour later im starving, stomach is rumbling, and i want another roast. weird! oh, it makes me shit every hour or so. and not just a small one, its like my intestines are cleaning themselves out. every hour.

I take some desoxy once in a while, maybe once or twice every 2 months, occasionally its really smooth, most of the time i'm either starving, or i need a ciggie or bong or joint, whatever as long as im smoking. bit compulsive.


----------



## hamhurricane

Partially its because im coming down from Dimethocaine, but I'm so fucking sad this chemical seems to be unavailable now! it seems like you can buy dirty ol' MDPV at every corner store, but the elegant refined nuanced delight that was desoxy is like an RC dodo. 
O desoxy how i long for theee!


----------



## fastandbulbous

^ TBH, I must confess that I'm a bit relieved that it's become a hard thing to acquire as after bringing it to public attention with a gushing, over the top trip report, every time I heard of train-wreck stories involving desoxy, I felt partially responsible (and now I feel bad about sensible users like hamhurricaine not being able to obtain any - fucking catholic guilt will find a way to express itself, even in those who have in all other ways have shed themselves of all connections with the catholic church; I still feel guilty about sex with my other half and do things like make her breakfast in bed afterwards as an act of contrition!   Damn those Jesuits and their mind control techniques...)


----------



## An Iz

We get it: you love it


----------



## ganseki

*daily users?*

Just spent a few hours reading through all the pages, lot of info here =)

I was wondering though, how many frequent low-dosage users are here? I think I only saw one or two posting about it. Lots more starting out low, but then for some reason (redosing to stay fresh the next day when one was deprived of sleep?) continue and gradually increase.

I've been thinking of using low dosages (1-2mg) 2-3 times a week to help me focus in class and becoming generally more energetic. Does this seem like a good option?

Also, does anyone know how this react with cannabis? Ok to mix? What should I be aware of?


----------



## eclipsedesign

Nowt wrong with a coffee to help you in class


----------



## ganseki

eclipsedesign said:


> Nowt wrong with a coffee to help you in class



Been drinking a lot of coffee recently, and now I sometimes need a cup every two hours just to stay awake. I really don't like coffee, plus it makes me take a dump 3 times a day. I'm hoping this will be easier, and cheaper for that matter, those kind of days.

I've been wanting to try some MJ for a while though, any reason why I shouldn't mix the two?

Cheeeeerio


----------



## An Iz

Even a half milligram of this at 5am will last long enough to disrupt or stop my sleep the next night; I feel like this will happen to every human who consumes it, though the degree of disruption may vary.

Coffee isn't strong enough so you want to try deoxypipradol?  Why not try smoking meth instead?  Meth is about halfway between caffeine and deoxypipradol.  

Does smoking meth to study seem extreme when you could just switch to healthy habits and focus a little, or see a doctor for a legal study aid?  Well if meth would be "extreme", then deoxypipradol _is_ "fucking insane".


----------



## ganseki

An Iz said:


> Even a half milligram of this at 5am will last long enough to disrupt or stop my sleep the next night; I feel like this will happen to every human who consumes it, though the degree of disruption may vary.
> 
> Coffee isn't strong enough so you want to try deoxypipradol?  Why not try smoking meth instead?  Meth is about halfway between caffeine and deoxypipradol.
> 
> Does smoking meth to study seem extreme when you could just switch to healthy habits and focus a little, or see a doctor for a legal study aid?  Well if meth would be "extreme", then deoxypipradol _is_ "fucking insane".



I suppose I'm just really lazy about the doctor thing. I'm healthy and in good condition, except that I'm tired around the clock. If this fucks up anything I'll contact a doctor again, but the last few times have been a total waste of time (I live in Sweden. Healthcare is free, but nonexistent).

To report: I took 1mg (1cl of a 20%alcohol 80% water mixture, used 100mg for 1l) this morning at 7am after about 7½ hours of sleep. Did notice something after ~~30 minutes, but it might just've been me looking forward to see how it would work out during the day.

Needed a coffee at 12pm and a soda at 3pm. I almost feel asleep an hour ago doing my homework.

If nothing happens tonight I'll try it again in a couple of days.

Peace out

EDIT:



			
				An Iz said:
			
		

> Even a half milligram of this at 5am will last long enough to disrupt or stop my sleep the next night; I feel like this will happen to every human who consumes it, though the degree of disruption may vary.
> 
> Coffee isn't strong enough so you want to try deoxypipradol? Why not try smoking meth instead? Meth is about halfway between caffeine and deoxypipradol.
> 
> Does smoking meth to study seem extreme when you could just switch to healthy habits and focus a little, or see a doctor for a legal study aid? Well if meth would be "extreme", then deoxypipradol is "fucking insane".



Coffee, or caffeine in general, is ok. Both pills and coffee gets expensive, however. I buy 2-3 a day in school, and it also stains my (already naturally not so extremely white teeth) brown. Plus, I crap like a donkey. I just simply want to try and see if I can find something better.


----------



## An Iz

What happens if you don't take any drugs?  Would you sleep like 24 hours a day?  

Being tired around the clock when you're getting enough sleep may indicate some sort of hormone imbalance or thyroid condition or something.


----------



## Coolio

ganseki said:


> Also, does anyone know how this react with cannabis? Ok to mix?



Is it safe to take desoxypipradrol WITHOUT cannabis? I'm not so sure. I highly recommend the combination taken together.


----------



## vecktor

An Iz said:


> What happens if you don't take any drugs?  Would you sleep like 24 hours a day?
> 
> Being tired around the clock when you're getting enough sleep may indicate some sort of hormone imbalance or thyroid condition or something.



the poster lives in sweden and last saw the sun in early september, it is just the bodys way of saying either hibernate or move south for the winter.


----------



## ganseki

An Iz said:


> What happens if you don't take any drugs?  Would you sleep like 24 hours a day?
> 
> Being tired around the clock when you're getting enough sleep may indicate some sort of hormone imbalance or thyroid condition or something.



I generally drink a lot of tea/coffee, but I've always had an easy time sleeping while doing something that's mindnumbingly boring. Some classes are almost impossible for me to stay awake in. I definately know that  I wouldn't manage on 8-9hrs a day without coffeine, but I don't think I could manage to sleep more than 12ish hours either. And then I'd be rested.

Anyhow. I just realised that the measuring spoon I'm using is ML, which fucks things up a bit. Ignore ally my previous posts. I'll try a correct dose in a couple of days.


----------



## Carsick

I had to force myself to eat while on desoxy.


----------



## lost_

Sorry if this has been answered already but I can't find a clear statement.. will desoxy show up as amphetamine or sth. else on a drug test/screening?
methylphenidate does, why shouldn't desoxy give a positive result aswell?


----------



## Coolio

Methylphenidate does not show up on a drug screening as amphetamine. Where did you get this idea?

Desoxypipradrol might show up as a false positive for methylphenidate, but neither of them could be mistaken for an amphetamine. I didn't think methylphenidate was tested for usually, either.


----------



## lost_

Coolio said:


> Methylphenidate does not show up on a drug screening as amphetamine. Where did you get this idea?
> 
> Desoxypipradrol might show up as a false positive for methylphenidate, but neither of them could be mistaken for an amphetamine. I didn't think methylphenidate was tested for usually, either.



on a gc/ms test it wouldn't show up as amphetamine but the other tests aren't that accurate(afaik there is atleast the possibility that it show up as a "false" positive)


----------



## hamhurricane

i have been thinking a lot about analogs of desoxypipradrol i wonder what 3,4-dicholoro-desoxpipradrol would be like, perhaps it would be even more potent or even just the d-isomer of desoxy for that matter. given that d-MPH is even cleaner than the already clean racemic MPH, d-desoxy might be something truly amazing


----------



## ebola?

> already clean racemic MPH



YMMV.  I consider Ritalin a jittery piece of shit.  Maybe I'd fare better with Focalin, but who knows.


----------



## fastandbulbous

An Iz said:


> Even a half milligram of this at 5am will last long enough to disrupt or stop my sleep the next night; I feel like this will happen to every human who consumes it, though the degree of disruption may vary.
> 
> Coffee isn't strong enough so you want to try deoxypipradol?  Why not try smoking meth instead?  Meth is about halfway between caffeine and deoxypipradol.
> 
> Does smoking meth to study seem extreme when you could just switch to healthy habits and focus a little, or see a doctor for a legal study aid?  Well if meth would be "extreme", then deoxypipradol _is_ "fucking insane".




Desoxy doesn't have the urge to redose anything like meth (in fact I never got much of an urge to redose with desoxy)


----------



## SoulSeekerHS

ganseki said:


> I generally drink a lot of tea/coffee, but I've always had an easy time sleeping while doing something that's mindnumbingly boring. Some classes are almost impossible for me to stay awake in. I definately know that  I wouldn't manage on 8-9hrs a day without coffeine, but I don't think I could manage to sleep more than 12ish hours either. And then I'd be rested.
> 
> Anyhow. I just realised that the measuring spoon I'm using is ML, which fucks things up a bit. Ignore ally my previous posts. I'll try a correct dose in a couple of days.


I totaly found myself in what you wrote about your reasons to try desoxy.

 I have realy high hopes for 1-5mg doses (would work my way up slowly week after week to find the sweet spot). 
But ordering 100mg (to be able to properly disolve and dose it) without knowing if I will waste my money is not a thing I want to do...

So yeah, how did it work out for you? 
The more detailed (especially on dosage, intesity and duration) the better... but no prob if you just write "bleh, sux" 

PS: I cant PM him because I just registered and I dont know if he subscribed to this thread... Couldnt someone of high enough status PM him to remind him to check on this thread? Would be great


----------



## Chips

I'm in the end of my first try of desoxypipradrol.
I took 3 mg in the morning 3 days ago.
I didn't get good high from it as some of you.

I had difficulties to handle task, especially to focus on them.
I could talk to myself for hours, always discussing about the same thing.
The second day, i felt some derealization of the world around me.

I was feeling my heart beat quite much, and felt as if i took too much stimulants with some chest pain.
Hopefully, i had some clonazepam to calm a bit and melatonin as sleep aids.

At least, i have felt some wave of euphoria. And following a medium clonazepam dose i was in a cleanly stimulated and peacefull state. I ended they day with a bike ride in my town at 4am. This looks like more what you guys are reporting...

So much trouble for so short high. But no others stims did give me this cleanly stimulated and peacefull state (could it be due to clonazepam ?).

Did i took too much as a first try ?
Is there others shorter stims that can give same clean headspace as i get for short time ?


----------



## (zonk)

What do any of you think about replacing the piperidine with Piperazine might turn out. Not that I think that would be a better stimulant or anything. Just that it's uber cheap and more available.


Also, before I even spend the tiny amount of loot for DPMPZ, I don't particularly like methylphenidate. It's a weak stim(at any dose) compared to 1 of my Adderall. MPH makes me irritable too. PCP/DXM are both much more stimulating than ritalin too. Does anyone else no where I'm coming from? Should I even bother if it's so close to MPH?


----------



## Funchameleon

*questions*

*Hello,*

Been reading this thread, 1st time poster now. I first ingested something around 10mg (oral) on friday, then slept about 5 hours dosed 10mg or a bit more (SNORTED).. Been up ever since and now I'm finally starting to lose ability to even concentrate reading anything due to sleep deprivation, so I thought I'll try some sleeping (without downers or anything ), first making a post though.....

Any idea when this sleep deprivation effect might come down, what have been your experiences? What does it feel if anything, when it finally starts to lose grip... like, being a little tired almost like I was earlier?

Eariler today I had some fucking crazy muscle twitches mostly in my chest, why do they keep appearing.. theyre going again so crazy I dunno if I'll have any success of sleeping, though apparently feeling a little tired too now and not just sleep-deprived (which is to the extent that there's tiny color bits dancing around these letters as I write)

What causes said twitches, how to get rid of em, any idea? They really are distracting in this extent, whatever you do... almost a little painful

There... while my concentration is still here.. just enough to keep me awake too, without a choice..

*Thanks in advance*


----------



## SoulSeekerHS

oh... Hope you caught some sleep by now.

But you know, you should have expected that from 20mg desoxy... 

I would guess you could sleep after making that post tho. Should feel fine by now  Let us know whats up. 
If you STILL cant sleep, it might be time to try and get some downers. I am not a friend of counter-acting an upper with a downer, but by now I would think sleeping is much more important than any other concern right now. DONT OVER DOSE AGAIN THO! Dont think you will need more because of your state. I would actually think just a bit should knock you out just fine.

Ok, hope your well.
Bye


----------



## Funchameleon

Yeah just got 8 hours of sleep and woke up now.. which is how much I could force myself sleep (5+3 h) during 5 days before this. Was gonna try some melatonin before downers but didn't need that either.. 


lol @ my post there..

anyway, do you guys think magnesium oxide interacts with this? I took it because I read magnesium hydroxide can hasten an NDRI leaving your body (but could also make blood levels of said NDRI higher for some time)

Not sure if I noticed either... and most magnesium just helps with tolerance I guess which I wont be needing help with here :D


*edit*: God damn it! When is this stuff finally going to leave my system? My eyes are still dilated most of the time and yesterday it started to make them kind of irritated and photosensitive... haven't done anything that would dilate them since the second one of two 10(+2?)mg doses a week ago (except last night some melatonin, and I think the dilation started to end yesterday maybe) Now they're dilated and becoming irritated again, maybe I need to put some drops in them or something. Helped a lot to adjust screen brightness to zero.. guess I'll have to find those pilot sunglasses too.

Also, I had a minimal amount of caffeine from a soft drink and the comedown effects of desoxypipradol came right back, shaky and a racing heart and other general discomfort (don't normally get that even from a strong cup of coffee). Seems like the effects are going away (except that bpm is still elevated for an indefinite time) as fast as they came, though. Still, I think I'll postpone the use of some substances I planned on doing today.. Because a similar "boost" to anything slightly stimulating would just ruin it.

I don't personally see a lot of potential here, for recreational use at least. The doses which avoid lingering unpleasant effects are, I suppose, around 1-5mg but it still was pretty average in terms of being recreational with the two ~10mg doses I did on friday and.. wait, I thought the last one was on saturday but it was sunday now that I think about it. Goddamn sleeplessness leaves some confusing memories. :D


----------



## kratt

Hey, hamhurricance!

After you course of taking desoxy on daily basis for months.. 
any withdrawal symptoms when you dropped?


----------



## stevein7

My first post...



Like all the other stuff discussed, 2-dpmp  has to be dosed properly.

first time round I took a tiny amount (eyeballed) and it was fine.

Second time I deliberately took much more and missed 4 nights sleep, felt not too terrible but at work my power of speech felt retarded and I was struggling to remain composed.  I told people I was on painkillers as I had strained my back, so no real problem.  However, at home I was OK ish.

Third time I took a tiny amount, smallest of all, (all of these doses eyeballed) and it was great for work, everything.  My job is pretty intellectual, and focussed on speaking, and I felt much better than usual.

with correct dosing this stuff is fine and should not be discriminated against, all I have read about it indicates it is pretty healthy as far as stims go and deserves better.

Its long lasting effects are a plus point, 1 dose in the morning lets me sleep at night, the fact that tiny doses are effective are a plus point: its ridiculously cheap.

I see a gram of this stuff lasting me years, unless it deteriorates,  I plan on doing a few specks once a week.  Mondays.

My next step is buy a .001g scale. 

It slightly surpresses appetite, and as a person with a long history of fighting the flab, I appreciate that.

So, for the cautious, the reponsible and the controlled, this can be a very positive addition to your lifestyle, to others, any substance is going to wreck them.



How was that for the first post?


----------



## Coolio

I wonder if mine is degraded. I tried 5mg and it didn't even last 8 hours...


----------



## stevein7

Maybe, maybe its you, but if I read between the lines, you can get the effect with a higher dose?

I suppose its an individual thing.  Quoting from earlier on, someone seems to get a big buzz out of 4-5mg.....


just popped my my cherry on this one. ~4mg (50mg +/- 5mg dissolved in water to permit accurate dosing). i don't feel the urge to blather on and on about this one except the temptation to dose it as soon as it arrives in the post overwhelms common sense and a dose at 2:30pm is guaranteed to result in no sleep until after midnight.

just a good clean, long lasting effect. (although bear in mind this was dosed with 150mg of mebicar and 80mg of verapamil both of which reduce the chances of hypertension, tachycardia, anxiety and stupidity).

trying to sleep is weird, getting this weird sensation on my skin where it is in contact with the bed, but oddly when upright and in an equally static position this effect does not occur. mild incidence of hayfeverishness at around 10 hours after dosing which probably is just from the indoor dust and is not uncommon. drugs which cause sleeplessness usually have some, usually selective histamine 3 activity and i guess in this case it is slightly unselective as the word 'histamine' gets a few hits on this thread.

will be going out for the early morning predawn ride that i couldn't get myself up for during the two days between running out of mdpv and the arrival of the 2dpmp in a couple of hours, probably preceded by a 5mg dose.

now that i am in that post 8 hours part i'm starting to notice my particular variety of 'psychosis' symptoms mainly consisting of obsessing about the state of my physical health, although at this point not bad as i sometimes get and i did find during my first run on mdpv that hydration helped a lot. paraesthesia and intensified sense of smell doesn't help though. basically i just feel like i want to go on a big long ride on my bike and come home and have a bath and actually wash myself properly rather than the not so thorough efforts of late.

assuming i don't have an ongoing problem of sleeplessness, which i can't be sure about until i've dosed at the time of day i would normally be dosing (3am just before my predawn ride) - the lack of needing to think about redosing the drug and the long smooth effect is very preferable. the effectiveness at treating ADD symptoms is unquestionable.

edit: as it turned out i did fall asleep before 3am, probably almost exactly 12 hours after dosing. now to find something non-rambling to do while the rest of the world wakes up and such things as vacuuming become socially acceptable.

I 'd be interested as to its effeccts with mdpv,mephedrone, MDPPP  and others. I'd guess that the background hum of a little ,subtle 2-dpmp may be a positive addition. Obviously the risk factor is climbing and smart dosing is of the essence.


----------



## Coolio

I don't know, I haven't tried a larger dose yet. I used to eyeball it years ago; now I'm weighing it.


----------



## kken

i combined 10mg desoxypipradrol and 10mg of mdpv (30 mins after desoxy. adding this didnt alter bpm at all) damn did it make me super duper hyper-sexual. way more than mdpv alone. had a great time  no bad come downs or anything. Very good mind high for looong time. Orgasm feels blissful. Strong appetite suppression for 1-2h then back to baseline


MDPPP (50mg) + desoxypipradrol (10mg) = not so good experience for me. really raised my bp for very long time + uncomfortable feeling for about 1-2h. High was crap compared to mdpv+desoxy
then again i get high bpm from mdppp alone but that goes away very fast. When combined it didnt go away . Caution needed if mdppp works like that for you!
no sexual impact from this combo. Except maybe little increased libido. Orgasm felt normal. Strong appetite supression from this combo that lasted as long as desoxy was in my system


next test with desoxypipradrol 10mg and 70mg butylone then later with methylone. Im guessing this doesnt mix well with butylone but we'll see



added note as harm reduction: ALWAYS make sure you have used both substances at least a few times so you know how much to dose. Lower the amount of both substances by half at least for the first time. Preferably 1/4


----------



## kken

*plasma* half-life of this substance seems to increase exponentially compared to the dose

10mg for me is best for 24h hour session and then i can go sleep
15mg and i cant sleep for 50-90 hours


decided not to test with butylone or methylone as there is some evidence of possible increase in neurotoxicity


----------



## alphabetalactone

Desoxy is the devils drug, I posted my experience in the dark side forum. Was hallucinating for days on end after taking 300mg. Was very dumb but I wasn't myself after the first line.


----------



## SoulSeekerHS

alphabetalactone said:


> after taking 300mg.


*sigh* oh dear... 
Dont take it personal, but people have to learn some fucking restraint. There is just no excuse for taking 300mg of a substance you should know not to exceed 10mg with if you want it to be pleasurable... Even the 30mg starting dose was a guaranteed disaster.

Well, glad you are here to tell the tale.

PS: 10mg will probably be to much allready. Read this thread from the beginning if you plan on using this substance. start with 2mg, DONT REDOSE. wait a full day, go to 4mg if you didnt think it "worked" with 2mg, DONT REDOSE. Wait another day (Atleast) and try 5-6mg, LEAVE IT AT THAT if you didnt think 5-6mg was something you like. And be assured: IF you decide to take 10mg or more, plan ahead. Have the next days cleared up, as there is a good chance you will need them to ride this one out...

I attached some images for comparison if you are stupid enough (I was...) to eyeball this substance. These are not pictures of desoxy, so even take those with a few grains of salt ;-)


----------



## alphabetalactone

SoulSeekerHS said:


> *sigh* oh dear...
> Dont take it personal, but people have to learn some fucking restraint. There is just no excuse for taking 300mg of a substance you should know not to exceed 10mg with if you want it to be pleasurable... Even the 30mg starting dose was a guaranteed disaster.
> 
> Well, glad you are here to tell the tale.
> 
> PS: 10mg will probably be to much allready. Read this thread from the beginning if you plan on using this substance. start with 2mg, DONT REDOSE. wait a full day, go to 4mg if you didnt think it "worked" with 2mg, DONT REDOSE. Wait another day (Atleast) and try 5-6mg, LEAVE IT AT THAT if you didnt think 5-6mg was something you like. And be assured: IF you decide to take 10mg or more, plan ahead. Have the next days cleared up, as there is a good chance you will need them to ride this one out...
> 
> I attached some images for comparison if you are stupid enough (I was...) to eyeball this substance. These are not pictures of desoxy, so even take those with a few grains of salt ;-)



no probs mate, believe me i learnt a very valuable lesson from those few days of insanity. Im a case subject of what not to do with this stuff.


----------



## Refluxer

Is Desoxypipradrol currently legal in the UK?


----------



## Coolio

Same here. I luckily had mine stored away by a friend for a couple years while I was on the other side of the country. I am running real low now that I have it back though...


----------



## Vacuumhed

What is the recreational value of this substance, if there is any? How does it compare to say damphetamine in focus/motivational enhancement?


----------



## Xorkoth

I find it fairly recreational... not to the extent of the most popular stimulants.  Focus and motivation of d-amp is better in my experience, but desoxy has some very nice qualities.  It's definitely harder to dose right and get the effects you desire, however.  And of course the duration is pretty unique and plays heavily its effects and usefulness as a recreational substance.


----------



## Vacuumhed

Xorkoth said:


> I find it fairly recreational... not to the extent of the most popular stimulants.  Focus and motivation of d-amp is better in my experience, but desoxy has some very nice qualities.  It's definitely harder to dose right and get the effects you desire, however.  And of course the duration is pretty unique and plays heavily its effects and usefulness as a recreational substance.



Sounds like this would make me hyperboy, should avoid. My self control is lacking enough to make me chase a high even when knowing something is not gonna make me feel as good as drug x. oh man, I don't wanna reexperience that horrible insomnia I once had.

Ever used it as a mixer though?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fastandbulbous

It just overwhelms any sedatives rather than mixing with them. After a bit of a silly binge (I warned my mate no more than two doses of 5-10mg max., in any 24 hour period) involving about 50mg of it being consumed over 24 hours, a friend said 60mg of diazepam didn't even touch the sides, just meant that he walked everywhere rather than running. Small ie 2-4mg doses mix well with opiates to allow you to be awake and enjoy their effects, although the opiate will wear off first (even methadone!). Do not mix with psychedelics for most people as I,ve heard a couple of horror stories and experienced one meltdown first hand



> Is Desoxypipradrol currently legal in the UK?



Yes even after the recent pretty comprehensive modification order to the MoDA which was an attempt to remove all legal highs (although it did remove the vast majority)


BTW I can't believe this fuckin' thread is still going!


----------



## getreal

It never made me insane and I loved it


----------



## retard

If we only knew the metabolism of this stuff then maybe we could alter the half life of this stuff?
Desoxypipa is the best stimulant I've ever used but the half life lol.


----------



## getreal

I think I have a trip report on this thread a few years back but I now have a question.
NOT asking for sources just a simple yes or no:

Is this RC still around and available?


----------



## Coolio

Of course it is. Can you name any substance which was at one time around and available, but which isn't now?


----------



## getreal

Coolio said:


> Of course it is. Can you name any substance which was at one time around and available, but which isn't now?



Thats much....you're way too C  L


----------



## Coolio

getreal said:


> Thats much....you're way too C  L



I know someone is going to answer my rhetorical question with "LSD", or "MDMA", because those two have become less available over the years.

But really, there aren't any examples of anything that became widely available on the black/grey market and is now unavailable.


----------



## naginnudej

Coolio said:


> I know someone is going to answer my rhetorical question with "LSD", or "MDMA", because those two have become less available over the years.
> 
> But really, there aren't any examples of anything that became widely available on the black/grey market and is now unavailable.



From my experience I'd venture to say that DOM fits the bill. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## marklar_the_23rd

Coolio said:


> Of course it is. Can you name any substance which was at one time around and available, but which isn't now?



methylmethaqualone.

yes, i know about the sezuires, but man i loved that shit!!! i'd swap everything in my collection ( of legal, completly unscheduled things ) for some of that.


i just had 3mg of desoxy and promptly shat out my insides, three times in 4 hours. this has happened every time this year ( i take it about once every 2 - 4 months)... anyone else get that?

man my ass is raw from cheap toilet paper. i swear if i have to shit one more time today.... :S


----------



## Xorkoth

marklar_the_23rd said:


> man my ass is raw from cheap toilet paper. i swear if i have to shit one more time today.... :S



Do yourself a favor and invest in quality toilet paper!  If you can afford drugs you should be able to afford quality TP.


----------



## fastandbulbous

naginnudej said:


> From my experience I'd venture to say that DOM fits the bill. Correct me if I'm wrong.



Stand corrected!  - you just have to dig around a bit




> Do yourself a favor and invest in quality toilet paper! If you can afford drugs you should be able to afford quality TP.




Man up and go for something like Izal toilet paper - makes newpaper a positive luxury in comparison!   



> *sigh* oh dear...
> Dont take it personal, but people have to learn some fucking restraint. There is just no excuse for taking 300mg of a substance you should know not to exceed 10mg with if you want it to be pleasurable... Even the 30mg starting dose was a guaranteed disaster.
> 
> Well, glad you are here to tell the tale.



Most people's moment of clarity comes after their first encounter with desoxy (usuallky a rather brutal encounter) I've seen mates go for 4 days without sleewp after treating it like amphetamine/cocaine for a night.

300mg does speak to it's physically benign action though. Taking 150x the recommended dose of just about any other stimulant would have you in hospital (possibly the morgue...)


----------



## SoulSeekerHS

I would say the theoretical fool should expect 3-5 days of beeing unable to sleep. I dont think orange juice etc would help much with the insomnia, but its definitely advisable to keep the subject hydrated and nourished. Make a schedule for that, since the subject will not feel hungry and will be forgetful. 
Most important advice: Lay down in a dark room, close your eyes and atleast try to relax. Even tho you wont be able to sleep, closing your eyes for a while and relaxing your muscles will greatly help your well-being!! Do that as often as possible! This is also the best way to catch the moment you are finaly able to sleep ;-) 

Cheers man.


----------



## YopoDrono

desoxy is evil.

swallowing 12 mg led to 3 entire nights without sleep.

started seeing shadow people on day 2 and nearly lost my mind.

just thinking about it gives me the chills


----------



## (zonk)

I was just wondering if upping the dose of desoxy doesn't produce much stronger FX, more so just makes it last alot longer.  Then to increase the high without having to ingest more desoxy or make it longer, would it make sense to up the dopamine levels like by snorting L-DOPA?  Maybe one could just repeatedly sniff l-dopa on one dose of desoxy to make it more akin to typical stimulant use.  Not sure what the negatives would be tho, or how well this would actually work.


----------



## fastandbulbous

YopoDrono said:


> desoxy is evil.
> 
> swallowing 12 mg led to 3 entire nights without sleep.
> 
> started seeing shadow people on day 2 and nearly lost my mind.
> 
> just thinking about it gives me the chills




Desoxy isn't evil (no chemical is inherently evil). 12mg as a starting dose dose deserve a derogitory adjective though - it states start at 5 mg max 1st try


----------



## Mugz

I mixed this with 2C-I and became psychotic, posted my trip report here

Will never touch it again.


----------



## fastandbulbous

Yeah it doesn't mix well with psychedelics


----------



## cbn5

i guess sleep deprivation and psychedelics are generally a bad combination...am i right that it's usually the lack of sleep that causes psychosis and not the used stimulant (mdpv/desoxypipradol/naphyrone...)?


----------



## zamzams

mugabe said:


> I mixed this with 2C-I and became psychotic, posted my trip report here
> 
> Will never touch it again.




Really glad to hear she was okay, paranoia and adrenalin can do some fucked up things to your thought process.

We had a stupid mate who I thought was dieing on us a few years ago.

we'd hired this house for a party.

I was in bed asleep when all of this started - i'd had little sleep the night before most people arrived and was just wanting to get my head down - so at the time i was completely unaware of what had proceeded the events & what exactly it was that he had taken and was woken up by my wife and mates screaming "he's stopped breathing - he's swallowed his tongue!" 

So I get out of bed and run in to see what was going on and there's my mate on the floor, blood is everywhere & there's no movement/ pulse, me being the only sober person called the paramedics and whilst they were on the way i tried to resusitate him but i couldn't clear his air passages - his teeth/jaw were clenched shut & his cheeks just kept farting the air i blew in. at the time i didn't think this was odd though what with the adrenalin i was feeling. i was convinced he was already dead.

after a couple of minutes of trying everything i could, by which point his girlfriend is howling and my mates are already coming to terms with his death i decided to breath up his nose instead and suddenly his lungs fill up and his eyes open but he's still not responsive & everyone is still freaking out, it'd been about 5 minutes now and still no pulse or breathing.

a couple more blows up his nose and eventually he starts breathing again but he's lunging for breath- eyes wide open but still no response. 


paramedics arrive and everyone starts flushing their stuff down the toilet - just as he comes around and they ask what he's taken - a mate picks up a bag and looks at it and says he'd been snorting ketamine with a straw OUT OF THE BAG!!! 

i look at his girlfriend - the blood was from her fingers ( i later found out she'd being trying to get hold of his tongue and his clenched jaw/ teeth had cut her fingers...) and i just collapse on the floor in relief realising all this time he was only in a fucking k hole.

the next bit was straight out of pulp fiction -my mate comes round and first thing he says is

"WOAH THAT WAS FUCKING TRIPPY" at which point i was relieved but at the same time i wanted to knock him out again for being such a tool.

Them lot must have flushed immense amounts of drugs away (including my own stash) that night ready for when the cops turned up (which they didn't) paramedics just gave him some kind of beta blocker where he instantly sobered up.) 

But it left us with the experience that it was real and had really happened or where none of us were convinced that he wasn't just in a k hole and it took us months to come to terms with the events. His girlfriend still blames "us" for it all and the experience left her a paranoid mess...


----------



## fastandbulbous

Take the long view - it'll be comedy gold in a few years time


----------



## fastandbulbous

(zonk) said:


> I was just wondering if upping the dose of desoxy doesn't produce much stronger FX, more so just makes it last alot longer.  Then to increase the high without having to ingest more desoxy or make it longer, would it make sense to up the dopamine levels like by snorting L-DOPA?  Maybe one could just repeatedly sniff l-dopa on one dose of desoxy to make it more akin to typical stimulant use.  Not sure what the negatives would be tho, or how well this would actually work.



That sounds like a baaaaaaad idea (ask any Parkinsons patient if doing too much L-DOPA is fun)


----------



## EGOLOSS

So to those of you fairly experienced with this stim possibly using to treat ADD symptomps. is it viable that this could be used ADD? I was diagnosed with this in a country I used to live in and given ritalin which helped immensely.  But having moved now I have to wait to see a shrink to get diagnosed again which I find crazy. And frustrating as my doctor said this could take months.

So really my question is, could this be used as a substitute for Ritalin until I can get prescribed some again? Considering of course I stick to strict dosing procedures. Or is this just not a stimulant to be used daily?


----------



## fastandbulbous

Well I thought it would be ideal as a rerplacement for extended release MPH


----------



## ebola?

My bioassay of 10 mg (split into 2 doses, 6 hours apart (this type of redosing was reckless--don't do it)) yielded modafinil-like effects that lasted all day, from 8 am to 12:30 am.  There was no anorexia, nor insomnia, but there was an increase in compulsive behavior.  I also had a bit of a crash at the end of the day without getting very euphoric at all.

So it seems like it could be kind of useful, but for the most part, it doesn't really jibe with my neurology.

ebola


----------



## uncle stinky

Having just read the whole of this splendidly entertaining thread I have a question no-one has asked yet. How is a small dose (1-2mg range) of 2-dpmp going to interact with a fairly low (20-30MG of salt form) dose of AMT? I see that in general the psychedelic mix has not been too great but am curious nonetheless. Anyone already been there or have any theoretical insights?


----------



## uncle stinky

*Couldn't wait*

As it turns out Desoxy and AMT go very pleasantly together. Did 2mg to see if any idiosyncratic effects occurred and went to the pub for several hours. Very minor stimulation at that level though not unpleasant. Returning from the pub with reduced levels of common sense I decided to kick things up a notch.

Did 6mg and combined with 60mg of AMT. All fairly wonderful, saucer eyes, full of joy, reasonable visuals. As I was still wide awake after the AMT faded I redosed with 120mg and no more desoxy. Had a couple of lines of fairly weak street speed and waited for the fireworks again. Again all delightful. Ended up sleepless for 80 hours or so and a bit shaky by the end but no unpleasant paranoia.

Very tired now but fine. If I have a long weekend I will do this again. Then again I can be a mindless drug hoover very easily.


----------



## (zonk)

that combo makes alot of sense to me cuz they both last a long time and aMT is in desperate need of a dopaminergic element to it. It's such a lethargic chem


----------



## flowemotion

stealthwang said:


> I use 2-dpmp more or less 5/7 days a  week at doses of  apprx. 0.5 to 2 mg and find it an excellent study medication. Never had problems with psychosis or insomnia. Care has to be take to dose as early as possible and with measurement, I recommend making a very weak solution in water. Sometimes it seems like my sleep is a little lighter than it could be, but that is a nice incentive to take days off. Ive taken 2 weeks off after approximately a month of regular near-daily use and noticed no withdrawal.
> 
> I hated MDPV btw. I found it compulsive, maddeningly short-lived, and jittery with a bad comedown. 2-DPMP is a far better stim than most so long as you arent looking for a big rush or a peak you can chase.



I fully agree with you. a low/appropriate dose is the key. i have taken it for one week and had no negative effects in the low dose range.


----------



## uncle stinky

*I regret nothing*

In the interests of honesty and HR I need to post an addendum to my AMT/Desoxy report. After crashing on Monday afternoon I woke around ten in the evening and was awake all night. I put it down to a mixture of comprehensively trashed circadian rhythms combined with the tail end of chemical wakefulness. A night's sleep at the wrong time of day?

As it turns out this was a mistake.

The unpleasant requirements of Capitalism made the rest of the week's work unavoidable. I thought that seven hours unbroken snoozing demonstrated I was at least within touching distance of baseline. Presuming at least a little tolerance I swallowed a measured 5mg of Desoxy to wrap and bomb. This to make work possible and prevent falling asleep at the wheel en route. It was at 6AM on Tuesday.

This was also an error.

The day passed uneventfully. Somewhat surprised by a marked lack of appetite but foolish, foolish uncle Stinky ascribed it to a weekend of extremely reduced calories. By two in the morning I began to realise this was not the problem. I now believe "sleep" on Monday was more like unconsciousness of exhaustion. I had committed the cardinal sin with this odd stuff, the re-dose. More in hope than expectation I put out the light and attempted to will myself to a semblance of repose. At this point things got very strange indeed.

As I relaxed I began to get brain zaps. After a fairly long abstinence I have been whipping my serotonin production up more than is healthy, so this was not entirely surprising. (Yeah, idiot, I know.) Then, without any sleep, I suddenly got a heavy-duty dose of sleep paralysis. Surprised as hell, but after the usual few seconds of leaden immobile flailing attempts, movement returned. However, every time I began to relax the paralysis reasserted itself. After a few more re-animations I realised it didn't seem to be stopping any major autonomic stuff happening and the needs of tomorrow required at least a few dark hours, even if Morpheus embrace proved elusive.

Gave up struggling and let the immobility have it's way. At this point the occasional brain zaps began to generate a static crackling sound which matched each contraction. Still I refused to give up on sleep and just went with it. To be frank this point marks the onset of real fear, still muted, but there was, it turned out, to be ample time for it to grow. Imagine someone hammering. Now imagine a pneumatic drill. This analogy represents the acceleration of the zaps. It became a constant high speed vibration of my brain, accompanied by intense crackling which seemed to take on some vocal elements. I could feel the muscles of my face vibrating. Not sure now if that was real or hallucinated, though it certainly felt real at the time. Oddly, all pain free. Couldn't take it, struggled, moved and all was silent again. Can't really time-stamp things but it felt like several minutes duration. A diagnosis of seizure crossed my mind but there was no amnesia, which I thought accompanied a fit. (Correct my ignorance if this is a false assumption)

Evidently exhaustion combined with a grotesque degree of self indulgence had uncovered a new category, the ultra brain zap. For the good of science (yeah right) I let it happen again. The exact sequence repeated itself and I pulled out at the same point. The third time I resolved to see if I could go further. Again the same evolution of effects but this run through I let carry on. The voices began to sound like half heard names. Suddenly, to my huge surprise, it felt as though I melted through the bed into a featureless black void. Completely dissociated I guess. Panic, and onrushing fear convinced me I was having problems breathing. Adrenalin glands dumped their cargo and with that I fairly rocketed out of bed. Lights on, flood of sweat and cardiac hilarity ensued. 

It was still only 3:20 AM. I was now doing a passable impression of the awakest man in the world. Weak tea, cigarettes and a handful of fish oil supplement placebo later I was calm enough to read but too awake and afraid to sleep. The Oliver Sacks book was a two-edged sword, convincing me my case was not so bad but also presenting many examples of my approaching brain injured future. 4:45AM and the spectre of tomorrow's gainful employment rose from it's unquiet grave.

Knackers. 

Whilst upright, conscious and moving, none of the peculiar symptoms were manifest at all. Only gritty eyes and that odd tiredness that comes when the brain and body have differing opinions about how the future should unfold. I resolved to essay a couple of hours of supine rest. At least I could then approach the day's toil with a reduced chance of causing, or suffering, either injury or death.

This turned out to be a marvelous choice,  in the original sense of the word, because real marvels were about to emerge.

Back to bed, lights out. I began, not without trepidation, to attempt to relax. Eventually I must have unwound enough, because the harbingers of the oncoming storm began to crackle and zap. Again the unsleeping sleep paralysis, again the ultra brain zaps with voices growing to a crescendo and again the peculiar liquid descent through the bed. Into the void again. I can't explain it but there was no fear this time. A little expectation and a lot of exhaustion perhaps? Although the space was featureless I became aware that I was moving. More accurately I was being propelled, since I was still immobilized. Blackness turned to grey and features began to emerge. Clarity and full light arrived, without noticing it I had entered a parallel world. A parallel suburb at least. At this stage I also regained the power to move.

I will go to my muddy grave denying this was just sleep. It certainly had elements of dreaming, that's quite undeniable but there was a lucidity and fixity of purpose which dreams lack. It was also beautiful. Everything was sharply drawn with none of the odd jump cuts usual to dreaming.  A protracted sequence of events began, encounters, travels and sights.
Some were sexy, some frightening all felt as real as waking life. I'm not going to elaborate, pinning this stuff down will just make it sound like mundane dreamwork. Other peoples dreams are at best incomprehensible gibberish. It's the attendant mental state that pushes it into the visionary. (Although I will say, having to push your own fat-lookalike dead body out of bed was probably one for the Freudians. Worth it for the sexy reward.)  

I also began to realise I could slide back and forth from my bed to wherever the hell this was. It felt like genuine movement too, not just mental effort. The passing time also felt real. I was aware of the growing light around my room and quite capable of making the conscious decision to rise, shower, dress and make my way to work. 

As I scratch this account out it's now midnight on the subsequent Friday. No further stimulants have been ingested, apart from Coffee and a reacquired taste for regular nicotine. Cigarettes seem to keep my brain from slipping into idling mode. I have had nothing which could be described as normal restorative sleep. Each night I have been able to have a few hours of whatever the hell this not-sleep journeying is. Each night the clarity, duration and intensity diminish. I'm getting a lot of reading done, between the shortening excursions. My lungs hate me. Earlier this afternoon the normal, fairly infrequent post-binge brain zaps began to happen. Suggests a stepping down I guess. Since I accepted the oddness there has been nothing of fear, confusion, psychosis or paranoia in the day or the night. (Mind you, after the king-hell paranoia at the end of a four day crack binge, most other paranoia I ever experienced looks like cake. Another story for another day perhaps.)

Missed no work at all, and though waking life hasn't been unalloyed enjoyment, it rarely is anyway. The compensations of my nights entirely make up for the bone tiredness my body keeps moaning about. The desire for food has returned, supplanting by increments the dull necessity for mere fuel. I get the feeling that my brain will remember how to shut down properly soon. If not there's some old amitryptiline, prescribed as painkillers ages ago and usually good for an occasional knockout. Best get the organism on the wagon and off to the hermitage to eat vitamins and lift weights till balance returns. 

Given the circumstances of the arrival of this odd week I doubt it will ever be reproducible and it would probably be dangerous to try. I don't know if I will ever get a handle on why we get these odd moments of grace. Bags of dirty water that temporarily reverse local entropy deserve all the help they can get I suppose. 

If you made it this far thanks for your patience with my indulgence. As a wise man once said
"I tell you, we are here on Earth to fart around, and don't let anybody tell you different."  Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## jahh

^ interesting!


----------



## fryingsquirrel

cbn5 said:


> i guess sleep deprivation and psychedelics are generally a bad combination...am i right that it's usually the lack of sleep that causes psychosis and not the used stimulant (mdpv/desoxypipradol/naphyrone...)?


Yup, saw a girl up nearly a week on meth do a huge dose of shrooms once. Just wish camcorders would have been common back then, truely classic. "RATS, LONG HAIRED RATS!!!" While standing on a coffee table


----------



## Wizzle

Shit is a lot cheaper then 90 mg's Concerta/day costs me (fuckin 100 euro's co-pay a month).. 

What is the approximate equiv. dose of 2-dpmp to 90 mg OROS-MPH?


----------



## fastandbulbous

uncle stinky said:


> In the interests of honesty and HR I need to post an addendum to my AMT/Desoxy report. After crashing on Monday afternoon I woke around ten in the evening and was awake all night. I put it down to a mixture of comprehensively trashed circadian rhythms combined with the tail end of chemical wakefulness. A night's sleep at the wrong time of day?
> 
> As it turns out this was a mistake.
> 
> The unpleasant requirements of Capitalism made the rest of the week's work unavoidable. I thought that seven hours unbroken snoozing demonstrated I was at least within touching distance of baseline. Presuming at least a little tolerance I swallowed a measured 5mg of Desoxy to wrap and bomb. This to make work possible and prevent falling asleep at the wheel en route. It was at 6AM on Tuesday.
> 
> This was also an error.
> 
> The day passed uneventfully. Somewhat surprised by a marked lack of appetite but foolish, foolish uncle Stinky ascribed it to a weekend of extremely reduced calories. By two in the morning I began to realise this was not the problem. I now believe "sleep" on Monday was more like unconsciousness of exhaustion. I had committed the cardinal sin with this odd stuff, the re-dose. More in hope than expectation I put out the light and attempted to will myself to a semblance of repose. At this point things got very strange indeed.
> 
> As I relaxed I began to get brain zaps. After a fairly long abstinence I have been whipping my serotonin production up more than is healthy, so this was not entirely surprising. (Yeah, idiot, I know.) Then, without any sleep, I suddenly got a heavy-duty dose of sleep paralysis. Surprised as hell, but after the usual few seconds of leaden immobile flailing attempts, movement returned. However, every time I began to relax the paralysis reasserted itself. After a few more re-animations I realised it didn't seem to be stopping any major autonomic stuff happening and the needs of tomorrow required at least a few dark hours, even if Morpheus embrace proved elusive.
> 
> Gave up struggling and let the immobility have it's way. At this point the occasional brain zaps began to generate a static crackling sound which matched each contraction. Still I refused to give up on sleep and just went with it. To be frank this point marks the onset of real fear, still muted, but there was, it turned out, to be ample time for it to grow. Imagine someone hammering. Now imagine a pneumatic drill. This analogy represents the acceleration of the zaps. It became a constant high speed vibration of my brain, accompanied by intense crackling which seemed to take on some vocal elements. I could feel the muscles of my face vibrating. Not sure now if that was real or hallucinated, though it certainly felt real at the time. Oddly, all pain free. Couldn't take it, struggled, moved and all was silent again. Can't really time-stamp things but it felt like several minutes duration. A diagnosis of seizure crossed my mind but there was no amnesia, which I thought accompanied a fit. (Correct my ignorance if this is a false assumption)
> 
> Evidently exhaustion combined with a grotesque degree of self indulgence had uncovered a new category, the ultra brain zap. For the good of science (yeah right) I let it happen again. The exact sequence repeated itself and I pulled out at the same point. The third time I resolved to see if I could go further. Again the same evolution of effects but this run through I let carry on. The voices began to sound like half heard names. Suddenly, to my huge surprise, it felt as though I melted through the bed into a featureless black void. Completely dissociated I guess. Panic, and onrushing fear convinced me I was having problems breathing. Adrenalin glands dumped their cargo and with that I fairly rocketed out of bed. Lights on, flood of sweat and cardiac hilarity ensued.
> 
> It was still only 3:20 AM. I was now doing a passable impression of the awakest man in the world. Weak tea, cigarettes and a handful of fish oil supplement placebo later I was calm enough to read but too awake and afraid to sleep. The Oliver Sacks book was a two-edged sword, convincing me my case was not so bad but also presenting many examples of my approaching brain injured future. 4:45AM and the spectre of tomorrow's gainful employment rose from it's unquiet grave.
> 
> Knackers.
> 
> Whilst upright, conscious and moving, none of the peculiar symptoms were manifest at all. Only gritty eyes and that odd tiredness that comes when the brain and body have differing opinions about how the future should unfold. I resolved to essay a couple of hours of supine rest. At least I could then approach the day's toil with a reduced chance of causing, or suffering, either injury or death.
> 
> This turned out to be a marvelous choice,  in the original sense of the word, because real marvels were about to emerge.
> 
> Back to bed, lights out. I began, not without trepidation, to attempt to relax. Eventually I must have unwound enough, because the harbingers of the oncoming storm began to crackle and zap. Again the unsleeping sleep paralysis, again the ultra brain zaps with voices growing to a crescendo and again the peculiar liquid descent through the bed. Into the void again. I can't explain it but there was no fear this time. A little expectation and a lot of exhaustion perhaps? Although the space was featureless I became aware that I was moving. More accurately I was being propelled, since I was still immobilized. Blackness turned to grey and features began to emerge. Clarity and full light arrived, without noticing it I had entered a parallel world. A parallel suburb at least. At this stage I also regained the power to move.
> 
> I will go to my muddy grave denying this was just sleep. It certainly had elements of dreaming, that's quite undeniable but there was a lucidity and fixity of purpose which dreams lack. It was also beautiful. Everything was sharply drawn with none of the odd jump cuts usual to dreaming.  A protracted sequence of events began, encounters, travels and sights.
> Some were sexy, some frightening all felt as real as waking life. I'm not going to elaborate, pinning this stuff down will just make it sound like mundane dreamwork. Other peoples dreams are at best incomprehensible gibberish. It's the attendant mental state that pushes it into the visionary. (Although I will say, having to push your own fat-lookalike dead body out of bed was probably one for the Freudians. Worth it for the sexy reward.)
> 
> I also began to realise I could slide back and forth from my bed to wherever the hell this was. It felt like genuine movement too, not just mental effort. The passing time also felt real. I was aware of the growing light around my room and quite capable of making the conscious decision to rise, shower, dress and make my way to work.
> 
> As I scratch this account out it's now midnight on the subsequent Friday. No further stimulants have been ingested, apart from Coffee and a reacquired taste for regular nicotine. Cigarettes seem to keep my brain from slipping into idling mode. I have had nothing which could be described as normal restorative sleep. Each night I have been able to have a few hours of whatever the hell this not-sleep journeying is. Each night the clarity, duration and intensity diminish. I'm getting a lot of reading done, between the shortening excursions. My lungs hate me. Earlier this afternoon the normal, fairly infrequent post-binge brain zaps began to happen. Suggests a stepping down I guess. Since I accepted the oddness there has been nothing of fear, confusion, psychosis or paranoia in the day or the night. (Mind you, after the king-hell paranoia at the end of a four day crack binge, most other paranoia I ever experienced looks like cake. Another story for another day perhaps.)
> 
> Missed no work at all, and though waking life hasn't been unalloyed enjoyment, it rarely is anyway. The compensations of my nights entirely make up for the bone tiredness my body keeps moaning about. The desire for food has returned, supplanting by increments the dull necessity for mere fuel. I get the feeling that my brain will remember how to shut down properly soon. If not there's some old amitryptiline, prescribed as painkillers ages ago and usually good for an occasional knockout. Best get the organism on the wagon and off to the hermitage to eat vitamins and lift weights till balance returns.
> 
> Given the circumstances of the arrival of this odd week I doubt it will ever be reproducible and it would probably be dangerous to try. I don't know if I will ever get a handle on why we get these odd moments of grace. Bags of dirty water that temporarily reverse local entropy deserve all the help they can get I suppose.
> 
> If you made it this far thanks for your patience with my indulgence. As a wise man once said
> "I tell you, we are here on Earth to fart around, and don't let anybody tell you different."  Kurt Vonnegut



Almost perfect example of a desoxy post, although you could have left out a fair bit more punctuation for a pefect example!


----------



## fryingsquirrel

fastandbulbous said:


> Almost perfect example of a desoxy post, although you could have left out a fair bit more punctuation for a pefect example!


LOL you're probably the smartest guy on BL, and you still don't have it spelled right


----------



## Frogster

*1st go with desoxy*

Have to go working again today after 3 weeks holiday.

As Desoxy arrived today, i decided to give it a go. Btw i've quite a bit of experience with Methylphenidate to compare.

t+0 ingesting 2mg on empty stomach
t+30min: nothing, insufflating 2mg. Ah, it burns badly!
t+1h: nothing, insufflating 5mg in other nostril. Burns even more now, f***!
t+1h30min: nice head rush, digestive system speeds up. Some sweating under the armpits. Dopaminey feel like approx. 30mg Methylphenidate...
EDIT t+3h: quite a bit of anxiety noted here, damn that almost feels like my early bad MDPV comedowns back around 2006. Anyway, f&b, your advice is most apreciated, i remember you were a fellow researcher posting on a particular MDPV thread on another forum right on that time. Won't touch desoxy again today. Just riding it out with 1mg clonazepam...


----------



## fastandbulbous

^ Impatience! After 9 mg you can expect a sleepless night. Please don't ingest any more today or you'll encounter it's dark side (and lordy what a dark side it has!)


Fryingsquirrel: spelling has never been my strong point, but as an American I think you're on thin ice (where's the u in colour etc. After all it is the _English_ language!  )


----------



## Scoobysnacks

Frogster said:


> Have to go working again today after 3 weeks holiday.
> 
> As Desoxy arrived today, i decided to give it a go. Btw i've quite a bit of experience with Methylphenidate to compare.
> 
> t+0 ingesting 2mg on empty stomach
> t+30min: nothing, insufflating 2mg. Ah, it burns badly!
> t+1h: nothing, insufflating 5mg in other nostril. Burns even more now, f***!
> t+1h30min: nice head rush, digestive system speeds up. Some sweating under the armpits. Dopaminey feel like approx. 30mg Methylphenidate...
> EDIT t+3h: quite a bit of anxiety noted here, damn that almost feels like my early bad MDPV comedowns back around 2006. Anyway, f&b, your advice is most apreciated, i remember you were a fellow researcher posting on a particular MDPV thread on another forum right on that time. Won't touch desoxy again today. Just riding it out with 1mg clonazepam...



that should really be i wont take over the recomended dose, if ya stuck to 3/4 mg ya probs would of had a great time mate


----------



## nasir~

Wizzle said:


> Shit is a lot cheaper then 90 mg's Concerta/day costs me (fuckin 100 euro's co-pay a month)..


altleast you don't have to pay the full price, like people in many other countries have to do. I pay 90€/month for ~50mg mph/daily. but i see, it's still quite expensive.


Wizzle said:


> What is the approximate equiv. dose of 2-dpmp to 90 mg OROS-MPH?


that's quite tricky. 
the best advise i could give you: just take what the doc prescribes you at the exact dosage he suggests.

IF you really want to try Desoxypipr. as an alternative 'med': start LOW(1-2mg in the morning), use liquid measurement and DO NOT redose. you can adjust the dose by maybe 1mg the following day and so on. 
At first it can seem quite subtile(even in slightly higher doses), but that doesn't mean it's not working. So don't redose just because you "cant feel anything". 
You have to learn(at least i did) to get used to the background 'high' it provides in sensible amounts, and observe your behaviour changes.- positive ones and even more importantly negative ones.

I had 100mg of 2-dpmp a few month ago and had primarily positive experiences. 
ok, one of the first times i went a little crazy and did 30mg in 24 hours. 

I paid the price, learned a lesson and treated it with the respect it deserves after that. 
if used the right way desoxy. is far superior to mph- regarding 'therapeutic' effects. 
IMO


----------



## Frogster

Scoobysnacks said:


> that should really be i wont take over the recomended dose, if ya stuck to 3/4 mg ya probs would of had a great time mate



hey scoob, nice having you here... anyway, appreciate your advice.
Desoxy update: Feeling fine, only a bit drained. Unfortunately i couldn't go to work cause i had quite a bit diharr going on...
more update: i'm feeling bored to the max. Me and 2-DPMP is not a love on 1st sight. I will have to tame it the way i did with MDPV, my old loved-hated cunt... But i'm looking foreward to getting in the power-write mode once. Then i can push my PhD-Thesis foreward and maybe finally will bring down on paper my 20h ++++ DOI experience after four years of psychological distance...


----------



## Wizzle

nasir~ said:


> altleast you don't have to pay the full price, like people in many other countries have to do. I pay 90€/month for ~50mg mph/daily. but i see, it's still quite expensive.
> 
> that's quite tricky.
> the best advise i could give you: just take what the doc prescribes you at the exact dosage he suggests.
> 
> IF you really want to try Desoxypipr. as an alternative 'med': start LOW(1-2mg in the morning), use liquid measurement and DO NOT redose. you can adjust the dose by maybe 1mg the following day and so on.
> At first it can seem quite subtile(even in slightly higher doses), but that doesn't mean it's not working. So don't redose just because you "cant feel anything".
> You have to learn(at least i did) to get used to the background 'high' it provides in sensible amounts, and observe your behaviour changes.- positive ones and even more importantly negative ones.
> 
> I had 100mg of 2-dpmp a few month ago and had primarily positive experiences.
> ok, one of the first times i went a little crazy and did 30mg in 24 hours.
> 
> I paid the price, learned a lesson and treated it with the respect it deserves after that.
> if used the right way desoxy. is far superior to mph- regarding 'therapeutic' effects.
> IMO



I don't think I'll ever do it. I lost my self experimental edge since running into problems with drug use. I only allow myself to use what is prescribed (for good reason) now. This stuff does sound a lot better then MPH though, once a day dosing that will work the whole day sounds great.. No more rebounds either!


----------



## glenjih

Can someone advise as to the UK legal status of this compound? Google searches tell me "legal", which is surprising.


----------



## B9

Yeah I do believe it to be perfectly legal in Britain.
The legal status of drugs is mostly irrelevant IMO - it's the effects that really count.


----------



## fermi

My desoxy came through the door 2 minutes after I had 140mg line of amph... Does anyone know of any cross tolerance? I don't think I would feel it much right now as it is supposed to be a 'background' stim. I am eager to try it but I guess I will need to wait 4 hours until speed wanes.

Any advice?


----------



## flowemotion

I would not take it the same day, the speed effects are much stronger and taking it after 4 hours would probably have only the danger of being not able to sleep.


----------



## fermi

I've done 3.5mg yesterday at 3pm and slept like a baby from 1:30am (I am a bit dissapointed after reading all horror stories). 

My natural tolerance to stims is quite high and I do some kind of a stim everyday so I will up desoxy dose to 5mg today, see if it keeps me up for longer.


----------



## Chips

I have tried 2-dpmp two time.
First time at 3/4 mg and it was too much.
Last time at 1 mg only. And it was very good.

I'm currently thinking this drugs is one the best for proscratinators. Outperform  MPH, amph for stuff to be done.
You don't think anymore what you want to do, instead you do what you have to do.

One of the best stim I tried. If only duration was shorter... (i still feel some of the 1mg effect after two days...).


----------



## fermi

It was much better at 5 mg for me but that's because I have huge tolerance. I will try 6 mg tomorrow morning. At 5 mg it is close to 8 mg MDPV but not quite there. I want to see how it performs in work environment but it should be very good. One per day dose is great because I will not need to redose at work. I had no physical side effects although on both occasions I got cold at some point and had to put a jumper on - this plays along the two-tier effect pattern someone mentioned. 

It is a very good stim, I'll see how it develops with regular use. Dosing is a bitch though, I have not encountered a powder so unwilling to cooperate.


----------



## ektamine

I received 100mg from a credible source this morning. My .001g scale wasn't calibrating properly (it was accurate enough when weighing the whole 100mg, but not so when attempting to weigh 10mg), so I decided I would just prepare a solution of 100mg / 10ml, or 10mg/ml. I had some trouble cleanly getting the contents out of the (oversized) baggie, I'm guessing about ~90% made it into the solution, which would equate to 0.9mg/ml. 

My dosing schedule has been roughly as follows:

t+0:00 1mg added to a cup of juice and quickly ingested.

t+0:10 1mg was insufflated.

t+0:30 Not feeling much, _very slightly_ more 'alert' feeling. No motivational increase yet. 

t+0:35 Decided to IV a little less than 1ml, which would equal somewhere between 0.7mg and 0.9mg depending on how accurately the solution was made.

t+1:00 No rush noted, feeling a small bit more stimulated, still not much going on in any department though.

t+1:20 The level of stimulation still seems well on the low end. Decide to IV ~1.5mg. Very subtle rush noted, another small increase in stimulation.

Its now around t+2:20, I decided with the last dose to let things level out before considering another dose. So far the experience has been very surprisingly mild. Based on my relatively sensitive nature to MDPV, MPH, combined with the vast number of 'WARNING', 'OOPS', and 'O-SHIT'-esque trip reports, I thought that 3-5mg would have me heavily stimulated if not overwhelmingly so.


Maybe less 2-DPMP made it into the solution then I previously assumed?
Also, does anyone have a link or info regarding the stability of 2-DPMP in a pure dH20 solution?


EDIT: Its now t+11:00ish and the experience seems to be beginning its descent. The effects reached a smooth, fairly mild, long-lasting peak around t+3:00. When I first started peaking I experienced some anxiety, very similar to the kind I get with a heavy dose of MDPV, only a few magnitudes weaker. This greatly diminished when I got myself outside and active. Dinner was effortlessly, even enjoyably, consumed without the aid of cannabis (rare for me on stimulants). I noticed, as others pointed out, that not long after eating a full meal I felt like I could eat another. I don't know if this has to do with increased rate of metabolism or what, but it was refreshing to actually _crave_ nutrition on a stimulant.

*Summary of effects (4mg - 4.5mg):* A decent 'functional' stimulant. Exceptionally long-lasting. Good for maintaining energy levels throughout the day and even into the evening. Not so good for treating social anxiety / any anxiety. Similarities to methylphenidate, MDPV, not so much amphetamines. Feels focused at times, and scatter-brained (reminiscent of MDPV) at others. Has little, yet existent, recreational potential. It is something I might take 'for the hell of it' on a random weekday with combined recreational and functional intentions, but not something I would take before going out on a friday night. That kind of thing. IV administration was not much more intense then intranasal, and with dosages of <1.75mg certainly no rush was associated. Although I haven't experienced it yet, its very apparent that this compound has strict limits, and a dark side. A very slight compulsion to re-dose was noticed, though logic prevailed. Nothing like the fiendish grasp of MDPV. Would pair well with a calming agent, such as Kratom or Kava-Kava. Benzo's would be handy to aid in getting some sleep, and/or taming an overwhelming experience.

*Conclusion:* 2-DPMP is definitely worth trying if you can show it the respect it demands.


----------



## annaminx

8 days no sleep. 100mg stash..... 2 X  4mg doses. rest in bin. psychosis . paranoia for 4days of this . no food or sleep. left feeling very low now. even after 2nights sleep .

not a fan


----------



## annaminx

ok. so after my first use. im only just feeling recovered enough to even think about taking a chemical again. 

I RECOMEND THIS DRUG IF YOU HAVE A DRUG PROBLEM - it will make you realise what HELL IS (i cant remember who said that but credit to the auther)...really. it was such a horrendous drug experience followed by weeks in bed recovering. . .

. .. it put things in perspective....

i still cant even drink a shandy without liver pain. f&^k knows hat its done to my already f^%^ed brain...... me and research chemicals have proven to be a bad mix. but like i said this stuff really knocks u into shape....

...in fact id go as far as saying they should dose school kids with this stuff as part of drug education. i guarantee everyone of them will never touch a drug again!!!!! 

you know some people keep lethal spiders and stuff ...well i have a baggy of this still as a morbid curiosity. its so toxic and potent its like having a tarantula in the flat.

and yes. you REALLY DO need scientific scales capable of measuring this DO NOT EYEBALL THIS.

just say "anything would be better"


edit: ******* DO NOT REDOSE AT ANY POINT (i admit i did this. so trust me dont do it, i seem to remember it being the line between stupid and fun)****************


----------



## greenberryhaze

*- Do not give advice like this, please. -*


----------



## His Name Is Frank

annaminx said:


> ok. so after my first use. im only just feeling recovered enough to even think about taking a chemical again.
> 
> I RECOMEND THIS DRUG IF YOU HAVE A DRUG PROBLEM - it will make you realise what HELL IS (i cant remember who said that but credit to the auther)...really. it was such a horrendous drug experience followed by weeks in bed recovering. . .
> 
> . .. it put things in perspective....
> 
> i still cant even drink a shandy without liver pain. f&^k knows hat its done to my already f^%^ed brain...... me and research chemicals have proven to be a bad mix. but like i said this stuff really knocks u into shape....
> 
> ...in fact id go as far as saying they should dose school kids with this stuff as part of drug education. i guarantee everyone of them will never touch a drug again!!!!!
> 
> you know some people keep lethal spiders and stuff ...well i have a baggy of this still as a morbid curiosity. its so toxic and potent its like having a tarantula in the flat.
> 
> and yes. you REALLY DO need scientific scales capable of measuring this DO NOT EYEBALL THIS.
> 
> just say "anything would be better"
> 
> 
> edit: ******* DO NOT REDOSE AT ANY POINT (i admit i did this. so trust me dont do it, i seem to remember it being the line between stupid and fun)****************



Actually, a Tarantula bite is less harmful than a bee sting. A Black Widow comparison would be more apt. My advice to you would be to flush it and to go see a doctor. Your liver is nothing to mess around with.


----------



## Jamshyd

Lol @ this thread still going. I think this fact is a testimony to its powerful, long-lasting nature.

After several years of abstaining from amphetamines and all other strong stims, I tried Adderall a few months ago and discovered that its slight peripheral edge made it far more useful for me, both recreationally and practically, than the mostly-cerebral dexedrine or d-meth. I entertained using desoxy as a substitute for adderall but now that I read through most of this thread, that sounds like a disaster waiting to happen...


----------



## greenberryhaze

My bad. 

What about something like this? It's a safe that opens up after a pre-selected time, only 99 bucks. Hmm, perhaps I will be trying desoxy after all...


----------



## gazzaspice1

*Should I be worried about my dose?*

Hi all,

        bit of background, I bought my desoxypipradrol with the intention of being very careful with it but that seems to of kind of gone out the window, I bought 100mg online and planned to use it as a tool to help me stop abusing stimulant drugs which at the moment I use daily preferably speed as it's cheaper or cocaine if no speed is about or ritalins, basically any straight stim.  

I know they say its not possible to be physically addicted to stims but I certainly get the feeling I am and I have to start my day with a bomb of speed or a line of charlie otherwise I have no energy and feel awful, 

I've taken stims weekly for about 7 years pretty much every weekend but i've been in this daily pattern for about a year, and now go to work on stim's, eat just about and look after myself reasonably well and now can even sleep even though feeling wired.

I should imagine I have an extremely high stimulant tolerance!

Anyway my dealers away for a week from yesterday (last night) so I decided to kick in what I had left of my amphetamine's, then go to bed. but then stupidly I remembered the desoxypipradrol, I didn't intend on using it until I got better scales as although mine are supposed to measure down to 1mg I don't feel them to be accurate, they will jump immediately from nothing to 40mg reading nothing inbetween. Since I'd ordered 100mg I mesured that out and it was correct and I halved it and it mesured correct on the scales and looked about half too. 

I reckon within about the last 6 hours I've consumed (snorted) about 50mg in about 10 small lines over a 8 hour period. 

Now i'm happy to stay stimulated and awake for the rest of today, seeing as I have a very high tolerance am I in for one of these horror stories i've read about after taking this dose? 

I feel fine, no side effects except dialated pupils, my heart rates fine and I feel OK just alert but not even extremely so just awake. 

Now I have enough benzo's to put an army to sleep tonight but after reading these horror stories I am a little worried, I really don't fancy 5days awake!

Heard the horror story of 300mg obviously not good, reckon im going to be ok with 50mg with a large tolerance?  

Of course if I become ill i'll seek medical attention, most of the stories sound like psychosis induced by not sleeping! been there with speed many years ago so don't fancy that.

this stim almost feels mundane, definitely stimulation but not strong I certainly can't imagine it lasting into tomorrow or the days to come! but evidence suggests i'm wrong about that!


----------



## marklar_the_23rd

^ i find desoxy to be very different in its stimulation from dose to dose, sometimes its a 3 or 4 day thing off one line, other times im asleep in 10 hours. But if i've been up for too long i find about half a case of beer will put me to sleep. its not the best, and i feel like shit when i wake up, but alcohol works where benzos fail. other than that, i have not found anything that helps end a desoxy trip. the alcohol also helps me with the anxiety desoxy causes in me.


----------



## ebola?

> I reckon within about the last 6 hours I've consumed (snorted) about 50mg in about 10 small lines over a 8 hour period.



This is a very high dose, and it is nowhere near having peaked yet.  You're likely to be awake for 2-4 days.  Please do not ingest any stimulants, particularly desoxypipradrol, during this period.  On night one or two, benzos will likely fail to put you to sleep, and alcohol will likely not be strong enough either, and will be too physically toxic to use as a sedative for these purposes.  Also, please take care not to put yourself in a true benzo or alcohol blackout while the desoxy' keeps you awake: it's a bad scene.

Although this likely won't be necessary, do you have a friend who can 'trip sit' during the tail of this experience, to check for signs of stimulant psychosis?

Better safe than sorry. . .

ebola


----------



## gazzaspice1

Hi all just a early morning update as still not sleeping much at all, to be honest I didn't really get much of a high just a little one which was why I kept upping the dose chasing it. I'm luckily off work for two weeks but the last few days haven't been pleasant to say the least, bearing in mind I took this stuff on Thursday evening obviously I was awake all friday daytime but I did get to sleep about 11pm on friday night however that was with the aid of a lot of xanax and vodka. slept about 5 hours and woke up very early still feeling the stim effects still mild but just very alert all of Saturday and had and still do have very dilated pupils. Ran out xanax so tried Valium on Saturday night  which didn't work as well, drifting in and out of sleep for a couple of hours. No luck tonight (sunday night) even with some alcohol although I do think the effects are finally wearing off as i'm starting to finally feel the sweet embrace of tiredness so fingers crossed i'll be able to sleep well tonight (monday)! So luckily it's not a horror story as you can get by with a couple of hours sleep just about. I found the stimulation mild, little by way of euphoria in the beginning and no-doubt very long lasting. I think the psychosis stories are probably directly linked to not sleeping, without the benzo's I doubt I would of slept at all. anyway defiantly one to avoid. and a waste of my annual leave! The only possible use I can imagine this substance for is as some kind of army warfare where you need to be alert for several days! As even with a huge tolerance to stims were talking 4 days of unpleasantness. Think i'm lucky that I'm used to being able to sleep on stims otherwise I could be seeing things by now or worse! actually as i'm writing this i'm getting more tired! yippee the best bit about this stuff is it finally wearing off!


----------



## gazzaspice1

Monday lunchtime update, my positives about little side effects seem to of been wrong, I now have quite some nausea, aches and generally feel awful. don't buy it and if you do have some and intend to use it bin it!


----------



## gazzaspice1

stealthwang said:


> lol.
> 
> Coming from someone whose done 10x the recommended dose on their first run.
> 
> Some of us would get plenty jacked off 10-15mg and generally use less than 3mg on for non-recreational purposes.
> 
> Just because you have some sort of freakish tolerance to it and kept redosing till you overdosed don't go complaining it's worthless



cheers did actually did make me laugh out loud! I know totally stupid dose! still worthless complaining thanks mate! 

I came on here to check I wasn't about to die! but yea of course all's good so just to say what we all already know don't take too much and try to sleep! 

Not sure about freakish tolerance maybe i'm extremely lucky as some people seem to of flipped out on far lower doses  all I found it weak just incredibly long lasting but still I'm just about back to normal now! and wasn't complaining mate just updating you! i knew after doing it it was not going to be a great experience!


----------



## fermi

desoxy is fairly benign ime, but not sleeping for over 48 hours is not mentally hygienic


----------



## gazzaspice1

fermi said:


> desoxy is fairly benign ime, but not sleeping for over 48 hours is not mentally hygienic



Exactly I'm sure it's linked to my high dose but my appetite doesn't seem to of returned either, I honestly didn't get that much of a high from it, perhaps good in 1mg tablets or something but not something I found recreational.


----------



## drugs

I tried desoxy once during the summer. I did 12mg orally. I found the stimulation from this compound really subtle, nothing like regular amphetamine. Not much euphoria either.

More suited to practical applications such as studying, or any kind of task really. It does keep you awake though, I didnt sleep properly for two days.


----------



## black_nemisis

yous sound rather happy about this chem, i found it the most horrible and terrifying thing in my life.

i wouldnt reccommend it atall. i was taking it constant for half a day and didnt realise it takes 12 hours to come on and was up terrified for 5 days.
this is a very scary and underestimated chem i think.

much stronger than pv and a horrible experience in my opinion.


----------



## uncle stinky

Used sensibly it can be both useful and pleasant. Not that I didn't manage an epic fail first time. Doesn't really matter in the uk now though. There's an import ban, primarily due to a bunch of irresponsible cunts hiding it in a version of ivory wave.  The full ban can't be far behind. 

Mind you, used with restraint two or three grams could almost be a lifetime supply.


----------



## gazzaspice1

apparently they have banned imports of this substance into the UK already so get it whilst its there if it's your cup of tea!


----------



## Jamshyd

^ Obviously this guy is not a vendor 8(


----------



## shrooms4u

I already made a thread about this in EADD but I feel compelled to add my views to this thread as I can only wish I'd read it first.

Anyone who is at all prone to losing self-control on stimulants (for me the two are inseparable) should go nowhere near this drug imo. The benefits do not even come close to the incredible ease of fucking up.

The effects seem to come in unpredictable waves; this can the impression that it's safe to redose which I did, taking 3-5 mg every 4 or 5 hours when it felt like the previous dose was wearing off. I started mid-afternoon (day 1) and kept doing this until early the following morning, followed by 2 10 mg doses later in the day apart 6 hrs apart. I was fully expecting to sleep by night 2. Instead I was wired all through that night and the following day. 

By night 3, over 24 hours since my last dose, the intensity increased dramatically; I shaking all over and my heart was beating like crazy. I felt in real physical danger so I called an ambulance, went to hospital where they monitored my heart rate and gave me a drip. I managed to relax and left in the morning assuming it was over.

I felt fine except a little tired during the early part of day 4 and had no doubt I'd sleep that night. Once again though the stimulation ramped up in the evening; i didn't feel physically threatened but by now the lack of sleep had me verge of psychosis so I got a friend to drive me to A&E. When I arrived I was on the verge of a serious mental breakdown. Of course no-one there knew anything about desoxy and they just gave me some diazepam and sent me packing.

I ate a ton of diazepam which restored my sanity and allowed me to get a few snatches of sleep during day 5. It's now the sixth night and I think I'm just beginning to get my appetite back and I'm pretty sure most of the desoxy is out of my system but it could just be another false lull for all I know.

This drug has given me a taste of hell and I'd *strongly* advise no-one to touch it unless you have impeccable self-control and don't redose, at all. Honestly I see no reason to use it at all given how many better, safer stimulants there, and I think people selling this to the public are being irresponsible in the extreme.

I just hope I haven't caused myself any lasting damage.


----------



## rob_benson1

yeah it's very deceiving in making you think you aren't speeding much whatsoever until you just realize you've done over 15mg.

IMO this stuff is way over-hyped in this thread and on other sites too.  Yeah it does give a pretty good energetic euphoria for maybe 2-3 hours, which then quickly transforms into a near constant, multiple day horrid comedown.

This is day 3 for me not having any sleep from 15mg, psychosis hasn't set in at all but my mental functioning has definitely deteriorated with completely irrelevant paranoia and building anxiety.  

Also I don't understand when people say this drug is benign peripherally; maybe during the first 2 hours there's not much heart palpitations, but I find once at at that 3 hour mark the euphoria dies and the physical symptoms just get horrible - my resting heartrate while laying in bed 16 hours after the big dose was 140-160.


----------



## Desensitization

I'm curious about combining this substance with MDAI. I figure that since 2-DPMP is slightly dopaminergic, MDAI should contribute nicely to its effects. Also, I wonder if MDAI could possibly shorten the tedious duration of 2-DPMP (I've only had MDAI twice so far and never combined it with anything, but on its own it's had me yawning several times). Perhaps the duration won't be a huge issue though; this thread has done a great job at discouraging me from exceeding 5 mg, let alone re-dosing! 

Anyway, I'm thinking something along the lines of: 

1. Eat 1-2 mg of 2-DPMP. Let it kick in and utilize its effects for a few hours of efficient work.
2. After 4-6 hours, down 150 mg of MDAI and get rewarded by a subtly euphoric bliss.
3. Be happy for another 3-ish hours. Yawn. Fall asleep.

Thoughts on this?


----------



## rob_benson1

your thinking that MDAI's serotonergic properties would balance out 2-DPMP's dopamine properties?  sounds like it would work, I think that's the reason why meth is alot more smoother stimulation wise than straight amphetamine, because of its serotonergic properties.


----------



## ebola?

off-topic:

Actually, it's likely that meth feels smoother mainly on account of a higher ratio of DA to NE release rather than mild 5ht efflux.


----------



## Chips

rob_benson1 said:


> IMO this stuff is way over-hyped in this thread and on other sites too.
> 
> ...
> 
> This is day 3 for me not having any sleep from 15mg



That's 15x time my preferred dosage of 2-DPMP. It is very easy to misunderstood this stim, it is fucking good when you find the right dosage.


----------



## DHT420

I see a lot of people in this thread talking about how *terrifying* 2-DPMP is.

Well, no shit, you fucking imbeciles.

When many many people corroborated by many many other people tell you that your first dose should only be one, that is one point fucking zero miligrams, and to titrate up from there, you fucking ignore them and take 15mg oral or 12mg oral or 5mg oral and then 5mg oral two hours later?

Why can't you fucking listen? Are you seriously that goddamn worthless that when people show you the safety margin of this unbelievably potent chemical that you decide on a whim to fucking eyeball 10x the active dose? Maybe you should throw all your drugs away and go buy Candyland? Because you can't handle yourself like a goddamn adult?

Some Bluelighters sometimes. They try to convince you they're so responsible and educated and smart and then they fuck up horribly and have the nerve to blame the chemical instead of their own goddamn, worthless, arrogant selves.


----------



## pofacedhoe

DHT420 said:


> I see a lot of people in this thread talking about how *terrifying* 2-DPMP is.
> 
> Well, no shit, you fucking imbeciles.
> 
> When many many people corroborated by many many other people tell you that your first dose should only be one, that is one point fucking zero miligrams, and to titrate up from there, you fucking ignore them and take 15mg oral or 12mg oral or 5mg oral and then 5mg oral two hours later?
> 
> Why can't you fucking listen? Are you seriously that goddamn worthless that when people show you the safety margin of this unbelievably potent chemical that you decide on a whim to fucking eyeball 10x the active dose? Maybe you should throw all your drugs away and go buy Candyland? Because you can't handle yourself like a goddamn adult?
> 
> Some Bluelighters sometimes. They try to convince you they're so responsible and educated and smart and then they fuck up horribly and have the nerve to blame the chemical instead of their own goddamn, worthless, arrogant selves.



yeah- BUT if a drug has a tendency to make you redose and it lasts for ages then maybe its just a shit drug with a high probability of things going sour


----------



## Dedbeet

pofacedhoe said:


> yeah- BUT if a drug has a tendency to make you redose and it lasts for ages then maybe its just a shit drug with a high probability of things going sour


I agree to a large extent -- a drug that can't be misused at all without great risk is not very safe, IMO.  Particularly a dopaminergic drug that is, like all of them, prone to misuse.  And this one can send you to a mental hospital if misused.

P.S. I had the "fun" of nine straight sleepless days/nights with the stuff in the summer of '07... never again.  But it was a learning experience, you could say... made me more independent, having to get through that basically alone.


----------



## nofx1422

^ I fucked up with it too, was up for 11 days in 2008. A learning experiance for sure, theres no way Id call it "fun". Ill never touch the stuff again.


----------



## Dedbeet

nofx1422 said:


> ^ I fucked up with it too, was up for 11 days in 2008. A learning experiance for sure, theres no way Id call it "fun". Ill never touch the stuff again.


Fwiw I've heard tales (probably forum-legend type stuff) of peeps being up for a *month* or more on 2-DPMP, with no sleep at all.

I believe it, and I don't believe it... if any drug could do it, it would be 2-DPMP.  But it seems wildly damn improbable, as physical/mental exhaustion would probably render one senseless, if not dead.


----------



## QuasiModo

pofacedhoe said:


> a drug has a tendency to make you



Correction; drugs do not make anyone do anything. It is by your own free will that you or others redose irresponsibly, people who can't control themselves should not be self medicating.

I got a sample of, if I remember correctly, 100mgs of this stuff one time. Me and a friend blew through the whole thing in a few days. Was a great time, I had no sleep problems or the terrible comedown described in this thread... Light stimulation and general euphora for ~2-3 days. Was a while ago so can't remember if appetite was affected. Good shit, would like to get more.


----------



## pofacedhoe

QuasiModo said:


> Correction; drugs do not make anyone do anything. It is by your own free will that you or others redose irresponsibly, people who can't control themselves should not be self medicating.
> 
> I got a sample of, if I remember correctly, 100mgs of this stuff one time. Me and a friend blew through the whole thing in a few days. Was a great time, I had no sleep problems or the terrible comedown described in this thread... Light stimulation and general euphora for ~2-3 days. Was a while ago so can't remember if appetite was affected. Good shit, would like to get more.



no but they do alter your judgement, and that DOES alter your behaviour. why do people keep hitting crack/mephedrone when the high becomes rubbish and nasty? because their brain has been hijack by reward overload and they aren't thinking about their behaviour enough to control it, and that aspect is caused by the drug and is a common response to dopaminergic stimulants.

yes its up to people to control themselves but if more than half of the people who use a stimulant binge on it then doesn't that show that the drug is an inducer of characteristic behaviours? everyone is different but people also overlap quite a bit


----------



## Dedbeet

QuasiModo said:


> Correction; drugs do not make anyone do anything. It is by your own free will that you or others redose irresponsibly, people who can't control themselves should not be self medicating.


Drugs don't make people do anything, but brain chemistry plays a central role -- and neurotransmitter circuitry is far more fundamental than the psyche and words in one's head (e.g. "I should stop dosing now and get some sleep").

Expect dopamine to tell "I'm a thought, wow, I'm important" what to do, not the other way around.  That's exactly why so many "can't quit" despite losing all their friends, their job, family, reputation, etc.  Society has got to start looking at drugs that directly manipulate neurotransmitters as a biological issue, not a moral one.

P.S. IMO the notion of free will is a shallow, surface, "mind of the past" thought-construct, and the dedication shown to it by believers indicates "false", a need to believe that it's there and trumpet its existence to whoever will listen.  Truths don't need asserting/believing, they're self-evident.


----------



## pofacedhoe

pretty much we do what our world and the stimuli in it pushes us to do without conciously thing about it most of the time. people often cannot help themselves while under the influence and you aren't going to change that by being strong minded because in many ways humans dont work like that as advertisers will testify.

these people aren't self medicating they are experimenting with novel drugs and find the experience difficult to control


----------



## QuasiModo

I may be biased on the issue as I was easily able to drop an opiate addiction with the help of LSD and weed. I can't say I've always 100% of the time projected absolute self control.... But I've never felt that I couldn't resist the urge to dose a drug, aside from said opiate addiction but even then it was easy for me to quit once I saw how much more damaging it had been than other substances in my life. I guess I just can't buy into the whole "you are addicted, you can't stop, you need to quit, ect" because I've never felt what its like to think someone else knows whats best for me.

I've even dosed heroin once or twice since I quit and didn't feel the urge to redose. On the scale of how addictive a drug has been desoxypipadrol is down there amongst the least I would bother binging on.


----------



## Dedbeet

pofacedhoe said:


> pretty much we do what our world and the stimuli in it pushes us to do without conciously thing about it most of the time. people often cannot help themselves while under the influence and you aren't going to change that by being strong minded because in many ways humans dont work like that as advertisers will testify.


Or you could say brains don't work like that.  

The whole "will power/choice" thing is not hard to see through, although it is ego-busting for sure.  

For example, "choose your next thought from the available catalog, and think it".

Or, "choose what choice you're going to make the next time you choose something".


----------



## pofacedhoe

our brains are pretty much doing what they do naturally and our concious awareness has a hard time controlling that.


----------



## greenberryhaze

Dedbeet said:


> Expect dopamine to tell "I'm a thought, wow, I'm important" what to do, not the other way around.  That's exactly why so many "can't quit" despite losing all their friends, their job, family, reputation, etc.  Society has got to start looking at drugs that directly manipulate neurotransmitters as a biological issue, not a moral one.



QFT

I wish I had understood this before I started doing hard drugs.


----------



## uncle stinky

JoeM said:


> Has anyone else tried desoxy and mdpv together? Is it as immediately prosexual as someone said a few pages ago?



Well it kind of is but it's hard to peform acts of self abuse when you are convinced there are hordes of either ne'er do wells or police spying on you. Unless that's your kind of thing I suppose. Not presently in a position to tell how it would work if not alone.

Seems to make the peevee margin for error that much tighter so if you do get the paranoia it will be on you sooner.


----------



## fastandbulbous

This drug is a perfect example of why you should research/read up about it before taking it (which you should really do with ANY drug). When I took it, I was treading in uncharted territory, but this is not the case for most horror stories in this thread


----------



## B9

Does that excuse me as well :D


----------



## Dedbeet

R_Sturton said:


> This drug is will only be enjoyed if taken in the right amount, by the right person, for the right reason!


The last time I did desoxypipradrol (and believe me, it was the last time ever), I was up for nine days/nights, and ended up voluntary in a mental hospital.  I brought some desoxypipradrol in with me.  Then when I got out, I used up the other half of my stash, and was up for *another* nine days and nights.  That time I ended up *involuntary* in a mental hospital (although I still sort of checked myself in).

That's it for me.  No more.  There are other drugs.  Like, you know, drugs that let you sleep some time in the same century you use them 8).


----------



## stealthwang

Dedbeet said:


> The last time I did desoxypipradrol (and believe me, it was the last time ever), I was up for nine days/nights, and ended up voluntary in a mental hospital.  I brought some desoxypipradrol in with me.  Then when I got out, I used up the other half of my stash, and was up for *another* nine days and nights.  That time I ended up *involuntary* in a mental hospital (although I still sort of checked myself in).
> 
> That's it for me.  No more.  There are other drugs.  Like, you know, drugs that let you sleep some time in the same century you use them 8).



Jesus christ.

Any idea of the dosages you took? From your behaviour it sounds like you'd have had problems controlling yourself even if you'd swapped out the 2-DPMP for a pile of pure d-amp, MDMA, Focalin, or whatever your stim jive is.

I've been using 2-DPMP somewhat regularly for a year and a half without missing decent nights sleep. I've established recently though that I'm one of metabolically abnormal, as a friend of mine was up nearly 36 hours on 6mg. 

Remember the behaviour of this drug is hugely dependant on your metabolism and good sense.

I never take more than 4mg on an average day, 10-12mg was the largest.


----------



## HelpingHand

*shocking to see a friend slipping into a full blown psychosis*

*First of all, let me tell you a bit about myself. I am a very experienced user of stimulants, I have seen spun people tweaking like hell, but nothing came close to this!*

I have been doing various stimulants for the past decade and never had any problems, no depression, no problems with taking breaks. No psychological problems whatsoever. 
I am studying pharmacy at the moment, so I hope you believe me, when I tell you that I am a responsible person when it comes to sharing drugs. I thought I knew my friend, whose mental status will be described in the following chat log, very well. 
I did amphetamine and cocain with him very often, including some meth binges, which both of us handled very well. A little paranoia and irritability following the use of stimulants is normal, these symptoms can be attributed to the lack of sleep and the increased awareness. When I left my friend, carefully instructed about the properties of 2-DPMP (long half life, huge AUC, absence of a rush etc...), I could in no way imagine in which condition I would meet him about 36 hours later.

Chatlog: (Nicknames anonymized!)
(23:48:10) HelpingHand: this stimulant is not for the faint hearted
(23:48:18) HelpingHand: i reconsider selling it
(23:48:30) HelpingHand: a friend of mine showed signs of amphetamine psychosis 2day
(23:48:57) HelpingHand: he reorganized his kitchen (spoons, forks, plates etc) in a system, that would change itself
(23:49:03) HelpingHand: virtually driving him nuts
(23:49:30) HelpingHand: he ended up throwing all his dinner plate out because they "interferred in a way he couldnt explain"
(23:49:46) HelpingHand: and i considered him to an experience stim user...
(23:50:01) HelpingHand: well turns out that he is a little compulsive in terms of redosing
(23:50:17) HelpingHand: he did like 50mg of that stuff since saturday morning
(23:50:20) user1: o god
(23:50:28) HelpingHand: i gave him haloperidol and a shitload of diazepam
(23:50:43) user1: find it from him?
(23:50:44) HelpingHand: a friend of mine is hat his appartement atm
(23:50:48) user1: hide*
(23:50:52) HelpingHand: because i also need rest
(23:51:12) HelpingHand: well the thing is he did all i gave him ^^
(23:51:21) HelpingHand: which was about 50mg +-1mg
(23:51:27) HelpingHand: 10mg* +-
(23:51:44) HelpingHand: i had a wonderful experience with this stuff
(23:51:52) HelpingHand: i also did way too much
(23:51:58) HelpingHand: but i still feel comfortable
(23:52:10) HelpingHand: like havin slept for a few hours during a meth binge
(23:52:19) HelpingHand: but more focused and definitely not spun
(23:52:30) HelpingHand: it i will be up for at least 12 more hours i think
(23:52:48) HelpingHand: so i really consider not listing it on *censored*
(23:52:59) HelpingHand: it must be used as a tool
(23:53:23) HelpingHand: in impulsive people this stuff is bound to induce psychosis
(23:53:41) HelpingHand: i hope my friend is fine when he wakes up
(23:53:44) HelpingHand: he was not violent
(23:53:53) HelpingHand: just agitated and irritable
(23:54:12) user1: just warn everyone and it their fault for being and idiot and darwin will show them.
(23:54:17) HelpingHand: a bit like the guys they show on television to give bad examples of meth abuse
(23:54:24) user1: sell saml doses
(23:54:26) HelpingHand: yeah well, i kinda feel responsible
(23:54:28) user1: small
(23:54:40) HelpingHand: but that does not stop somebody to order more
(23:54:42) user1: only
(23:54:52) HelpingHand: you dont know if you can control it before its too late
(23:55:01) HelpingHand: my intention was to be asleep right now
(23:55:11) HelpingHand: i dont see that happen untill another 12hours
(23:55:35) HelpingHand: but i had it coming
(23:56:00) HelpingHand: eyeballing stims and not have rested in 30 hours tends to be verry inaccurate ^^
(23:56:06) **censored** [*censored*@localhost] hat den Raum betreten.
(23:56:45) HelpingHand: thank god my girlfriend does not come over 2night ^^
(23:56:57) HelpingHand: i got dilated pupils like on mdma
(23:57:04) HelpingHand: visible jaw tension
(23:57:24) HelpingHand: and well, pretty overstimulated
(23:57:58) user1: well we live and we learn
(23:58:14) HelpingHand: i have experienced much much worse
(23:58:17) HelpingHand: i feel pretty good
(23:58:41) HelpingHand: usually, when i am tweaking and didnt sleep a night i hade riding trains and going into the public in broad daylight
(23:59:06) HelpingHand: this is much more comfortable with 2dpmp
(2011-08-22 00:00:25) HelpingHand: but my friend opening his door, staring with these piercing tweaker eyes and telling me, that he needed to show me something
(00:00:31) HelpingHand: scared me shitless
(00:00:53) HelpingHand: he just walked me to the kitchen and asked: can you fix it?
(00:01:00) HelpingHand: =-O
(00:01:36) HelpingHand: kettles, pans forks spoons dinner plates cups all spread on the floor
(00:01:49) HelpingHand: i didnt recognize any system at all
(00:02:03) HelpingHand: and kinda wanted me to ask where his logic flawed
(00:02:11) HelpingHand: it was so fucking awkward
(00:02:35) HelpingHand: i never had to deal with a psychotic person before
(00:03:10) HelpingHand: i then just told him had i had too much chemistry on my mind and could not deal with his "flaw in the system"
(00:03:27) HelpingHand: then he threw the dinner plates in the trash
(00:03:50) HelpingHand: i asked him, if he was going to join me in the living room
(00:04:03) HelpingHand: he just sat down and looked really puzzled
(00:04:37) HelpingHand: like he was trying to figure out some really hard equation in his mind without being able to verbalize his thoughts
(00:05:03) HelpingHand: i asked him some questions like which date it was and his second name and such
(00:05:36) HelpingHand: he answered them confidently and correct but soon fell back in this weird behaviour
(00:05:52) user2: whats really the difference between amphetamine psychosis and sleep deprivation?  dont you basically need to be sleep deprived too?
(00:06:04) HelpingHand: i then texted a friend to come by, i gave hime the key to my appartement and told him to get the haloperidol and diazepam
(00:06:06) HelpingHand: boy
(00:06:18) HelpingHand: i really needed to get this off my chest
(00:06:50) user1: sux man
(00:07:06) HelpingHand: user2: think of it as a delusional state of mind while being agitated and obsessive compulsive
(00:07:07) user1: seroquel or trazodone on hand?
(00:07:19) HelpingHand: i am in no way a psychiatrist
(00:07:32) HelpingHand: no, i only had benzos and haloperidol
(00:07:36) HelpingHand: that worked really well
(00:07:53) HelpingHand: and when i asked him to swallow it he even thanked me
(00:08:02) user1: what kinda dosaged did you give him of each?
(00:08:37) HelpingHand: i gave gim 50mg diazepam and 20mg haloperidol
(00:08:41) HelpingHand: himÜ
(00:08:42) HelpingHand: *
(00:09:12) HelpingHand: 2dpmp effectively antagonises hypnotic and tranquilizers
(00:09:20) HelpingHand: so a high dose was called for
(00:09:21) user1: brb the my morning jacket episode of American Dad is on
(00:09:32) user2: haha hes gonna be dopey for like 3 days
(00:09:35) user1: well that should have some kinda effect on him
(00:10:05) user2: what about once the 2dpmp wears off valium lasts like 24+ hrs
(00:10:17) HelpingHand: yeah, he even started to show symptoms of dyskenisia
(00:10:28) HelpingHand: well at least that proves, that the haloperidol was working
(00:10:49) user2: thats fun from valium though
(00:10:50) HelpingHand: after 15 minutes his speech was verry slurred and he was salivating a lot
(00:10:51) user2: hehe
(00:11:00) HelpingHand: but he was able to swallow his salive
(00:11:13) HelpingHand: eventually he laid down and didnt react to mild stimulation
(00:11:20) user2: i havent tried that one but trazodone and seroquel make me feel like ass
(00:11:34) HelpingHand: heart beat went down and breathing was slowed like in sleep
(00:11:54) HelpingHand: user2: these are not fun drugs
(00:12:10) HelpingHand: trazodone is nasty
(00:12:24) HelpingHand: in fact almost all tricyclics are
(00:12:28) user2: it makes me paralysed
(00:12:40) HelpingHand: thats a side effect
(00:12:42) user1: i take trazodone to sleep only
(00:12:43) user2: cant move skeletal muscles after i wake up when i take it
(00:12:51) HelpingHand: they are used off label as sleeping aids
(00:12:58) user2: its like sleep paralysis continues while im awake for 6 hours it sucks
(00:13:18) HelpingHand: i just couldnt get out of my bed after trying it
(00:13:22) user1: it does give me any side effects
(00:13:24) user1: doesn't
(00:13:27) HelpingHand: it sux as a sleeping aid
(00:13:36) HelpingHand: well the sleepiness is a side effect
(00:13:41) user1: not for me
(00:13:46) HelpingHand: but in long term treatment it stops
(00:13:53) HelpingHand: like after 2 or 3 weeks
(00:14:03) user2: yeah methadone drs like to prescribe them cause they know no one will abuse them
(00:14:09) user2: i went thru seroquel and trazodone before mirtazepine finally didnt paralyse me
(00:14:17) HelpingHand: here they prescrive doxepine
(00:14:29) user2: still feels crappy to take it though
(00:15:03) HelpingHand: i am not a big fan of neuroleptic wheter they are modern, atypical or whatnot
(00:15:35) HelpingHand: i hassled with myself about giving my friend the haloperidol
(00:15:41) HelpingHand: but there was no other option
(00:16:15) HelpingHand: i was in no condition to talk to a psychiatrist at the ER
(00:16:32) HelpingHand: and i think i would have to force my friend there
(00:17:02) HelpingHand: he even looked over his shoulder when he went from the kitchen to the living room
(00:17:23) HelpingHand: a very disturbing image seeing him like
(00:17:44) HelpingHand: a sober friend of mine is taking care of him until i got some rest
(00:17:50) HelpingHand: so please excuse me now
(00:17:57) HelpingHand: i seriously need to rest
(00:18:19) HelpingHand: thanks god there is an anonymous chat full off drug users to share such stories
(00:18:24) HelpingHand: really, thank you
(00:18:32) HelpingHand: see you all in a few hours
(00:19:21) user2: see ya man

Turns out, it is still pointless for me to lay down. I just ate something, drank a beer and ingested 5mg of Diazepam and 1mg Clonazepam, which barely have any effect above placebo right now, I guess.
At the moment I think about calling a psychiatric facility and talk to to doc, whether I should admit my friend to the mental institution... I do want to do that, but if he still shows any signs of psychotic behavior when he "wakes up", I have no choice but to do that! Or do you guys think a second dose of haloperidol and diazepam is worth a shot? I guess if was admitted to the ER, they would do the same. They would admister an antipsychotic (Haloperidol is the best choice imo) and dose him with benzos until he is sedated...
I would also like to remind you, that it was his choice to take the meds I offered him, I explained to him what haloperidol does, he was already familiar with all kinds of benzos. He also thanked me for sedating him.

I am in a serious moral and ethical dilemma right now. 
Should I wait until he is responsive and judge whether he is fine myself and if he is not, try to extend the antipsychotic medication, or should I just get him into the psych ward anyway as soon as he is able to respond? 
If I were to perceive his behavior as normal when he is awake again, I will suggest that he at least talks to a psychiatrist about what happend, anyway. 
But I think it should be his choice, but since he is in no condition to make a valid choice, who am I do decide whats best for him? 
Dosing him with neuroleptics like haloperidol, even if appreciates it, is somewhat against my beliefs on how those meds should be used.

You see, it was very disturbing to meet him in that condition for me and I really hope that he wakes up in some hours asking himself what he had done, but honestly, I do not see that happen. He was beyond tweaking, " being spun out of your mind" is a whole different dimension to me now. You recognize a psychosis when you see it, especially if you know the persons well.

I need to come to and end now, I am still very wired and of course I am upset but I still think 2dpmp is one of the best stims out there, but you need to be in control of yourself and use it responsible. I also seriously overdid the stuff since yesterday morning, I can imagine that another maybe 20mg now would make me a perfect candidate for the psych ward, too.
But cannot test your limits with this substance as you can with amphetamine and cocaine, for example. I am sure in for some unpleasant and agitating hours, given my reckless dosing pattern and the eyeballing..., but thank god I will spend these attached to reality...

Whew, long post. I hope you care to read it all and reply with some constructive comments.


----------



## fastandbulbous

B9 said:


> Does that excuse me as well :D



No, there's no excuse for you, you are an abhorration of nature! 


As regards the post above, just go with more haloperidol (it has a much shorter half life than desoxy - even PCP has a shorter half life than desoxy!) until person is normal-ish and hope he's learnt his lesson with this compound. My education came after a 30mg IM dose


----------



## HelpingHand

Thats exactely what I did, he even request haloperidol plus a fair amount of benzos. He definitely has his lesson learned, as did I, too.


----------



## retard

They should make 0.25 mg pills. Then this awesome drug could be used more responsible.


----------



## crOOk

If this wouldn't have such a ridiculously long half life it might be worth a shot... :/


----------



## Glen Sykes

I found this write up to be very honest and objective. I appreciated the description " it was something beyond your normal edgy stimulant".
That's why I'm surprised to read that there are alot of people with poor experiences. I've only known someone to have a bad reaction if they were already in a bad place, such as going through unresolved psychological trauma, ie: death in family.
I've also noticed that the topic of dosages keeps coming up in this thread, but usually in reaction to OMG howmuchdidyoutake?

I feel that desoxypipradrol could be used to treat a whole ton of disorders if used properly, and feel that it's not the chemical's fault that the user had a bad reaction. <-passionate about this.
I mean, if you're on this website- by default, you should be using a scale.

If you start small (<10mg), and aren't mixing with other RCs, are already well fed and had a good night's sleep.... I think you'll find that it's a unique stim (NOT TO BE CONFUSED WITH A HIGH) that is perfect "for the mood lift and for getting work done".


----------



## Glen Sykes

retard said:


> They should make 0.25 mg pills. Then this awesome drug could be used more responsible.


I agree if you're talking about hypothetical treatment for say clinical depression; but they would have to make 0.25mg and 1mg capsules to prescribe based on weight and past treatments. Take once in the morning with water, during breakfast, and *BAM* profit through responsibility.


----------



## Glen Sykes

*Stealing Post #*

666! haha!


----------



## bluelighttt

Glen what you said is Spot-on mate.

People should not take desoxy on a whim, that is when problems happen, and side-affects are more likely to manifest themselves ... 

If you are planning to try some the best approach is to eat 2-4mg *on a full stomach and as early in the morning as possible*


----------



## Jakeperson

So glad I read this thread before ever trying this


----------



## Hardcoreprawn

FYI 

ACMD: Desoxypipradrol to be redefined as Class A

http://www.homeoffice.gov.uk/public...dies/acmd1/desoxypipradrol-report?view=Binary


----------



## (zonk)

the thread that wouldn't die, this is more of a "big and dandy" PD thread...


----------



## crOOk

Dedbeet said:


> Expect dopamine to tell "I'm a thought, wow, I'm important" what to do, not the other way around.  That's exactly why so many "can't quit" despite losing all their friends, their job, family, reputation, etc.  Society has got to start looking at drugs that directly manipulate neurotransmitters as a biological issue, not a moral one.


 .


----------



## Glen Sykes

Hardcoreprawn said:


> FYI
> 
> ACMD: Desoxypipradrol to be redefined as Class A
> 
> http://www.homeoffice.gov.uk/public...dies/acmd1/desoxypipradrol-report?view=Binary



Wait, am I reading this right? Did DPMP just get banned in the UK?
This upsets me.


----------



## E-lectric

Hey guys!
*One more Desoxypipradol-fail here...*
Got 1g 2-DPMP some weeks ago and tested it 4 or 5 times eyeballed (I know thats fkin stupid!!!) low dosed (like the size of a needle pin). Improved the long time concentration at work and gave me minimal good moods which could also came from musik and setting. 

Normally I practice safer use and also act as a tripsitter or "babysitter" for people that tend be a "mindless drug hoover" almost everytime they go to parties/raves (big thanks to uncle_stinky for this nice description!).
Im into chemical drugs for over 10years and learnt from older mates (HANOMAG-veterans of the 90's) how to USE them.

But this time I've been the hoover... 
*Preset:*
Had no alcoholics for a while and decided to go for a bottle of red whine monday evening. Been at work and on phone to long so it got late like ~3AM until the bottle was empty and i went to bed. Woke up around 10AM feeling very tired and lazy.
*Indication:*
Around 11AM I decided to take some Desoxypipradol for boosting motivation and mind-clearence before I start to work (originally i planned to wait for my mg scale after reading about dosage mistakes)... that was around 10mg eyeballed. A tiny little bit more than the last times for the whole day. One half in my tea and the other in my nose for the burning flavour.
*Abuse:*
Around 2-3PM I decided to take just a bit more because it was like just killing the hangover without the "full enhancement". As the rocks rolled off the bag I thought: YEAH! GO FOR IT! <-- like a warning from my own mind if I think about it now.
Crashed a small rock - maybe 15-20mg and sniffed it all. The taste was surprisingly better. Dipped the shades from the mirror and flushed down half a bottle water.
Got me into a great mood, I did a lot work done and finished things that have been laying around for weeks. Later i had to go to my appartment (which is 20m from work) to get my wallet. 
*Getting Abused:*
As I was there the craving suddenly got full control over me and I just couldn't stop myself sniffing one more 15-20mg. It tasted AWESOME!!! (a little bit like high grade cocaine i had some years ago. I'm happy that i lost the "great connection" because I felt a strong addiction coming up after doing it ~2times/month for half a year.)
All I know from then to 8PM is that i felt great, had no problems with work and been in a nice mood. Eating was fine but there were alot of "bubbling sound" from my stomach. I dont remember exactly if I took another line around 6PM. I think (and hope) not. Somewhere between 8 and 9PM I lost control over the craving again. Layed down like 100mg+ but THANKS TO MY BRAIN FOR THE LAST BIT OF CONTROL that dominated the "must-overdose-now-craving" and made me put almost everything back in the bag. "One little small line - what can happen?". Yeah right -.-' ...that was only 10min after putting everything away safe, cleaning the mirror, throwing away the sniff-pipes because i didn't want to overdose... haha!
I've seen a picture of Desoxypipradol powder and a cent somebody uploaded to give a little idea about the eyeball-fail. The Desoxypipradol looked much more on the pic so maybe (and hopefully) I had "only" ~30mg at all. The memories are a bit blury atm.
*Overdosed:*
After some good hours (and going on toilet having a dejectation like a pressure washer - yay thats were the "bubbling sounds" came from) I got into bed just to see what happens around 2-3AM. After some seconds laying still there was a very intense rush on heartbeats like after overdosing strong amphetamines and going to bet soon. So up and in front of my PC again. Felt horny, but not as nasty as on amphetamine, so i watched porn for around 4hours, having a very intense feeling & finish. Smoked a cigarette and felt very awake like just woken up from a long good sleepy night. But it wasnt good. Gone to bed again and it was very uncomfortable with extreme high heartbpm, feeling very cold, having neusea and a feeling like my heart hits my chest from inside. I have an athletic heart so I often get scared from "side-effects" that feel like cardiac fibrillation. After hoping not to die - and after not dying - I decided to stand up and everything got fine again. Been at a medic saying I have stomach-problems and got MCP-AL liquid against neusea which contains benzos that make tired. NICE SIDE EFFECT  Dosed it every 6hours with the minimum ammount the package sais to make the neusea and "higher-heartbeat-moments" go away. Around midnight I took a "normal full dose" dose for having a good heartbpm even when laying down and maybe finally sleep. Swallowed 3 "Sedacur Forte" Capsules which conatin herbal extracts for calming down. After ~45min+ I took got another and little higher dose. Got into dreamless sleep for some hours, maybe 3 or 4. Woke up with feeling the heart start running at higher bpm again and felt like 5min slept.
A feeling like I got the flu and fever is very present almost the whole time since the first night. No hallucinations, only minimal "fragments" that can also be caused by being awake to long, but everything looks a little bit red/rose like I have to recalibrate my eyes. Eating is not so hard or painful and i try to gain control over my stomach by eating pretzel sticks, rusk and banana. My hands look red and my "blood circulation" is not the best, but walking around is possible and feels good the first minutes. I am drinking ALOT water all that time having >10l till now. In the late first night the water went through my body so fast I could almost drink it at the toilet... No renal pain but had a strange feeling in that region. Like a prickling microspasm. No psychological disfunction, only thinking a little bit slow from time to time ^^
*Now:*
Just phoned with the local "drug helping point". The doc said "you have to go through this on your own without further medication" then i explained the problems caused by long-time-insomnia on Desoxypipradol and that Haloperidol and Lorazepam work well to get some sleep. In 10min I can call him back cause he has to look up Desoxypipradol...Maybe i can get my "sleep-medicine" there. If not I'll ask a friend who works in a hospital. I think he could get the little helpers. he is anasthasist ^^ But a dont want to abuse one of my best friends. I just dont want to go to ambulance - he said they will take me there for DAYS if I tell them what happened...hopefully next night will be a bit more sleep and the Desoxypipradol will leave my body within the next days. I'm still in good psychological condition and have a strong mind (mostly had "control" on psychedelic effects with shrooms or LSD) but i dont want to taste the nightmare that could get me the next days if I dont sleep.

Sorry for the fkin length but I needed to write it down completely.
If anyone has some good ideas for health regeneration/eating/drinking/"sleep-helpers" that would be nice.
Thanks for everyone who read all the long way through.

EDIT: The drug helping doc said he only gives out medics to h-junkies -.-
EDIT2: Took the bus into the city and got 4Lorazepam from a friend. I'll try to sleep with one in some minutes. Ambient music helps to calm down atm begin to feel tired a bit. Maybe placebo. Man I feel SOOOO SICK like with a badass flu. And my head, specially eyes and forehead, feel very hot. Also had this "heated feeling" with spontaneous dumb headaches and strong pricklings in my head before I went off to town. Looks like fresh air and movement helped. good old friend oxygen...


----------



## t4exanadu

Morpheus19 said:


> Am I the only person who feels a significant drop of effects after about 2-3 hours when taking like 3mg? When I'm studying, I feel that typical DARI shit feeling-comedown (very similar to MPH) , and can't go on studying, though sleep is impossible for 8-10 hours. I don't get such a bad comedown from amphetamine. Is this normal and am I just very sensible to dari comedowns?



3-4 hours for me, but the drop is noticeable on 1-5mg. After 3-4 hours of the wanted effects, I'm suddenly plunged into an amphetamine comedown, except this one lasts 5-6 hours. I'm just a miserable person to be around during that time, completely inconsolable and feeling extreme anhedonia. Luckily, that wears off as quickly as it came (6 hours later, mind you), to be replaced with a mild but persistent feeling of wakefulness for another 8-10 hours.

Due to the rapid onset of dysphoria and anhedonia around hours 3-4 and the incredibly long duration of 2-DPMP, I'm not much of a fan (although, mostly because it gives me diarrhea for 24+ hours).


----------



## canadia

Glad I found this thread! I have 500mg on the way, and does it sound like a good idea to maybe split the 500mg into four piles of 125mg by eye, then dissolve it in say 125mg of vodka. Would it be ok to leave a solution like that sealed in a plastic bottle for a long period of time?


----------



## kaskelot

I've had quite some desoxypipradrol during last four or five years. It was my first acquaintence with stimulants, besides coffee and tobacco. No bad experiences, actually none at all. I don't get anything near as dysphoric as amphetamine come downs or sliding out of MDMA from it, and have had in it a trusty companion for times of very intense work or studies. At those times it has always politely served me either a day of mild but real stimulation (1-5 mg in the morning) or for days and nights on end working with projects or temporary jobs (10-20 milligrams) it keeps me up around 36- 40 hours unless I add small doses (5-10 mg) every 12 to 18 hours during that period and onward, which keeps me awake, relaxed and able to concentrate up to almost seven days in a row according to experience. 

No fiending for more, no body load, no come downs (as in dysphoria, getting back lost sleep is of course a main objective after an invasion of Poland or a demanding project), no appetite suppression, no overly anorexic effects, no psychosis (amphetamine, on the other hand, evokes shadow people, whispering voices and paranoid mini delusions from T+38-40h or so), and just keeps me content with what I need to do by letting me do it until it's done. With breaks for food, water, toilet sports, perhaps some book reading. 

Lovely substance, in my opinion. If I were to take Manhattan and then Berlin, follow up with Warszawa and then Paris, perhaps invade United Kingdom as well before a pause and some rest, I'd definitely assure victorious success by sublingually administering desoxypipradrol as described above and force the Chuck Norris as my army of one to do the dirty work. 

0.25 milligram pills as someone proposed earlier, I find it to be a brilliant idea as far as those who have difficult experiences with desoxypipradrol easily can get psychiatric and medical help if it more turns out they're getting invaded by ghosts showing how to look polish in the future, rather than they invading Poland getting plenty done without hassle and on the side show future ghosts how to perform climate neutral hauntings.


----------



## canadia

I received 500mg a few weeks ago. Dissolved it all in 400ml (200ml vodka, 200ml distilled water), which ideally would give 1.2mg/ml. I predict that it is closer to 1mg/ml after losing some powder and other minor things. Anyway, I dosed right when i got up, i believe 2mg the first time. I definitely noticed something, but it was very minor, and as others have mentioned on here, I was either sweating a lot, or simply believed that I was sweating a lot ha. I should mention that other than nicotine and caffeine, this is my first real experience with stimulants. 
I had read many crazy tales about people staying up for days on end after a fairly moderate dose, yet with my first eight or so doses the effects were very minor, and I did not feel as though I had a higher attention span or anything like that. These days, i nearly always took a dose right away when I woke up, usually around 8am, and I wouldn't usually have too much trouble falling asleep by 12 or 1.
Fast forward to yesterday. I hadn't taken any desoxy in probably 2 or 3 days. It's four in the morning, and I am desperately cramming information for my exam, which is in four hours. I decided I could either take a quick nap, and likely sleep in for my exam, or just take some desoxy and grind it out. Of course, I went with the desoxy, 4mg, and within half an hour I felt completely alert and awake. I stayed up all night and through to the next day without feeling tired. 
So, now it's eleven PM today, and I have another exam at 830 the next morning for which I haven't studied. I've been awake for around 36 hours at this point, but still feel fine. So, I took 3mg desoxy around 5 hours ago, meaning I've been awake for 41 hours. For some of you guys that probably doesn't seem like much, but this is the longest I've been awake I think.
Surprisingly, I feel quite good. Just as I've been typing this and staring at the screen, I keep seeing things moving out of the corner of my eye, minor hallucinations I suppose. My body feels tired, but my head is not really at all. 
I am really amazed at this stuff. The first few doses were either neutral, or for some I would feel minorly shitty for 6 hours. But this time, it's been so different. I imagined that my head would be rushing through thoughts so quickly that I wouldn't even be able to process them, but I just find myself very clear-headed, and able to focus in-depth on my study materials very effectively. In terms of euphoria, over this last marathon, there definitely hasn't been any strong euphoria. Again, I'm new to stimulants, but familiar with the opiate euphoria. I've definitely had phases where I'm feeling very good. It's strange though; with opiates, the feeling - while awesome - is so easy to identify as being from drugs; the warm feeling in your stomach etc. But the minor euphoria that I may have experienced seems to be related to me feeling good about getting things done, in this case studying. It is as though I am not feeling euphoric for no reason, but as though it is a huge accomplishment to have finished a chapter worth of questions, and therefore obviously I would feel happy with myself. It motivates you to keep doing what you're doing.

Haha, I've read all of the posts on this thread, and seen so many posts that everyone describes as typical desoxy-fueled post. While not as long as some, there is no way I would normally write this much out!
Anyway, I've never dosed more than 4mg, and I really think that if you dose low with desoxy, and try to save it for times when you can be productive, it is quite good. 
Of course I've been up around 41 hours now, so if i can't fall asleep for another 20, maybe I won't be so thrilled with it by that time, but we'll have to see!

Peace


----------



## Vinz

I have some of this ordered, will give my impressions when tried. It really seems like it is the kind of material i will like.


----------



## Streatham

*Dissolve in distilled water*

Can anyone explain if dissolving 100 mg of Desoxypipradrol in water would amount to equal levels in the water? In other words does it evenly distribute? I ask as I would like to measure out amounts of 1mg and for amounts this small a scale isnt trusted.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## joliecrzy

Why wont any sites give you a price for it??


----------



## FlippingTop

what do you mean?


----------



## izzyj

Worst drug experience of my life.Was offered some by a friend and redosed against advice as the stimulant effect didn't seem to be initially that strong. I didn't realise how incredibly long lasting and potent this drug was. 8 days later, still no sleep and in a heightened state of anxiety that valium wasn't touching. At the time, i was living above my workplace (a pub) and was too paranoid and sketchy to walk through to get any kind of assistance. Every time i sat up in bed i felt weak and shaky and my heart was hammering in a scary way.Being effectively trapped, I hadn't made contact with my crack dealer who, wondering in horror where a substantial source of income had gone, made his way to the end of my road with a quite generous freebie and rang me. I had to decline due to paranoia/inability to walk or stand properly without feeling i was going to collapse.THat alone shoud tell you the gravity of the situation.


----------



## Limitbreaker

Why is this thread a replacement for a B&D?..

I wonder what did you guys conclude from the last 28 pages about 2DPMP. Any dosage strategies? Dose everyday or every few days?


----------



## llamer

fixingahole, how would you rate the level of euphoria present with this substances effect on creativity and comprehension enhacement? Because I always feel like I'm at my best with a euphoric substance (amphetamines, cocaine, cathinones, methylphenidate). The problem is if I can get really on a substance (all of the aforementioned ones) then I will do so, thereby rendering my abilities of the drug into useless levels, because I will be so tweaking every last sentence that I write that I will be unable to really do jack shit. So when you say that this stuff can get to you like that, I wonder out of what place that comes: is it from euphoria or a more clean feeling of concentration? Is there ever a compulsion to redose (there always is I suppose).


----------



## crOOk

fixingahole said:


> With a suitable delay...
> I'd say that creativity in all areas is magnified, especially towards the contemplation of possibilities within one's particular field of interest. Only this morning I've been curiously drawn to the design of an ultra high vacuum sublimation apparatus! Certainly concentration may be enhanced, although I would say that it's affect upon creativity is by far the better application, since one's mind will tend to creatively wander whilst concentrating, leading to no concentration at all. With a high enough dose, one naturally achieves a pinnacle of supreme concentration, and completely unproductive creativity, as the aesthetics of a single letter on a page become as interesting to one's mind as the meaning of the word, or the meaning of the sentence; which one will certainly note to be completely devoid of meaning, due to the vast-multitude of different perceived-meanings.
> Certainly the slightest experience with this substance will completely remove any compulsion to re-dose. I would say that over the years I have experienced the full range of effects, psychiatric ward included, and I would be very reluctant to re-dose even if I was feeling particularly reckless. DMT mixes very well with it.
> Often I have thought that I have had in my possession a 'lifetime's supply' of a certain chemical, only to find it gone weeks later. With this one, I'm entirely certain that I shall have a lifetime's supply, since the most minute amount is appropriate to my tastes. It works best when smoked, slowly, with plenty of air, over the course of 5-10 minutes, holding one's breath each time. The 'smoke' is very harsh, and you barely want any at all, or else you will cough, and feel sick. Eating it works well too.


Oh, an "ultra high vacuum sublimation apparatus"?! Like that time I was gonna write a book about squirrels with my dog Cody.


----------



## Ziiirp

Can somebody estimate the half-life in H2O for me ? I stored it in a 40% triple distilled ethanol/water mixture for 3 1/2 years. 1ml/1 mg . I thought because of the lipophilicity it would not degrade at all.

Yesterday I consumed 2 ml orally. After 90 min the first signs were noticeable. Being not satisfied with my wakefulness, I redosed 1 ml sublingually. After 10 min the (subjectively) typical piperidiney DRI effects were there (similar to Ethylphenidate). I have to add that I was really tired before dosing, because I overdid it with the exercise the night before, my whole body ached, and without any chemical help I would not have made it out the bed after 5 hours of sleep. I consumed another 1 ml sublingually. There were certainly effects, but nothing I remember from earlier trials (too dopaminey, less desired norepinephrine). Also I could sleep 14 hours after the last dose and the sleep was of okay quality. So my question would be, how long it approximately takes for the substance to degrade in H2O, app. 0.6 ml / 1 mg ? And what are the reaction products ? Thanks for the help 

Edit : I just realized, that this must be the longest Trip Report - Thread in BL- history  Maybe it should be pasted into a B&D in "Other Drugs".


----------



## Confield

Hello. Anyone know what's the duration when 2-dpmp is plugged? I'd assume it's shorter than oral, which I have found disturbingly long lived.


----------



## ebola?

It probably won't act that much more briefly, as is indicated by the experiences of those who've vaporized the compound.  For a compound lasting all day or longer, the amount of time you 'cut off' with rapid routes of administration in comparison to routes involving a slower climb to peak plasma concentration is pretty minor.

ebola


----------



## Refluxer

Confield said:


> Hello. Anyone know what's the duration when 2-dpmp is plugged? I'd assume it's shorter than oral, which I have found disturbingly long lived.



It's a long lived fucking drug not to mess with still. Plugged or eaten. With this drug, I can't really see the benefit of plugging, but I haven't tried.... However, I do know that if you do plug som 2-DPMP up your butt, don't redo it the coming days and think it will do something good to you.


----------



## Confield

Ok, it was probably a pretty stupid idea to take this weird drug once again in the first place, no matter what ROA, but it did actually work very nicely plugged. I didnt have any GI problems which have usually bothered me immensely when taken orally, diarrhea, stomach ache, gas etc.

Nice stimulation. I can't really say how the duration compares to oral though, but it's very long lived with rectal route too.

Hmm, I also drank a couple of beers and took small amounts of diazepam (5 mg), alprazolam (0.25mg) and oxazepam (7.5mg) throughout the night and morning.. yikes.. plus 150 mg of pregabalin, i felt like these supplements made the experience much more smooth, especially alprazolam seemed to have a more pronounced positive effect

Last time I took 2-dpmp few months ago I got the worst goddamn comedown ever and it took me two weeks to recover...... so I'm not sure why I decided to take it once again last night. Feeling pretty fine at the moment.


----------



## Confield

Refluxer said:


> However, I do know that if you do plug som 2-DPMP up your butt, don't redo it the coming days and think it will do something good to you.


Sorry but could you clarify this a bit? What I mean is, did you refer just generally to redosing 2-dpmp which is notorious for it's devilish nature, or do you mean there's some other kind of threat associated with plugging this substance repeatedly?
thanks


----------



## Confield

I think I need to talk a little more about my experience, when i'm feeling a bit more coherent and have the time  I think i should maybe continue in the Desoxy thread from EADD instead of this one? Or is there an "official" desoxy thread here somewhere.

But just a quick comment for now, this was my maybe fifth time taking desoxy? Previously I've been either underwhelmed, annoyed or downright destroyed by the exps, but for some reason, I quess just out of despair decided to take it one more time.......... and I have to say this has been mostly surprisingly pleasant time with desoxy! even though it's also been the most extreme one and I did pretty pretty much every stupid ass fucking idiotic mistake every careless jackass has done with Desoxy, thinking they can beat it's power... but desoxy works in mysterious ways.

Luckily the one mistake I didn't make was to take ridiculously high silly doses, which has probably saved me from entering the psycho realm... at least so far, haha!

 I'm still a bit under the influence, but i'll get back to you. thanks. though i'm not sure if anyones interested in desoxy anymore?


----------



## Boognish

This has to be the longest trip report thread in the history of bluelight! Btw, which way is Poland? Have we figured that out yet? Haha!


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Left. ALWAYS go left, Boognish. You'll eventually find Poland.


----------



## trip407

I recently accidently smoked like 200 mg of this god damn crap. It was confused for a cannabinoid (mind you i was already high on pregabalin, phenibut and ethanol). I had the longest come down in my history of drug abuse. After the first night i could sleep with the help of downers. But i could hardly do my work, because the rest at night was so bad. I usually woke up before the alarm rang and i was exremly alert and stimulated couldnt take ANY caffeine at all. When i came back from work i was extremely exhausted and trembling. I also had some terrible long lasting headache. I was back to baseline some  10-14 days later. At which time a 10 day relapse with morphine, heroin and methadone followed by slight withdrawl (pain in legs, sensitivity to cold, general weakness). Hell that was a fucked up month, i am surprised i managed that good at work, and wasnt kicked.  Now two weeks later thankfully i am fine again. 200mg Lyrica a day as prescribed, training again, Gf happy, work ok.


----------



## crOOk

trip407 said:


> I recently accidently smoked like 200 mg of this god damn crap. It was confused for a cannabinoid (mind you i was already high on pregabalin, phenibut and ethanol). I had the longest come down in my history of drug abuse. After the first night i could sleep with the help of downers. But i could hardly do my work, because the rest at night was so bad. I usually woke up before the alarm rang and i was exremly alert and stimulated couldnt take ANY caffeine at all. When i came back from work i was extremely exhausted and trembling. I also had some terrible long lasting headache. I was back to baseline some  10-14 days later. At which time a 10 day relapse with morphine, heroin and methadone followed by slight withdrawl (pain in legs, sensitivity to cold, general weakness). Hell that was a fucked up month, i am surprised i managed that good at work, and wasnt kicked.  Now two weeks later thankfully i am fine again. 200mg Lyrica a day as prescribed, training again, Gf happy, work ok.


Oh man, glad you are kicking it again. I've fortunately never dosed any stimulant that high, but I have an idea of the kind of weird effects you get. I smoked over 1g of MDPV when I first tried it and went straight into psychosis which took a week to subside. A whopping dose of MDPPP IV caused an instant Herpes Zoster outbreak on my lips, had my nose bleed for days, I coughed up blood and it took me one week to even leave the house again (after which I recovered for another two). The muscle tics persisted for days as well. The euphoria was unmatched by any other drug experience though. I still wouldn't repeat it if my life depended on it.

If you haven't yet, be sure to label all your drugs properly, it's not that much work.


----------



## trip407

It wasn't confused by me, rather by the person who ordered the canabinoids. Gladly i didn't develop psychotic symtoms because i read this could happen (after i found out what this stuff actually was). I forced myself to sleep or lay in bed to get some rest. The person who ordered this stuff and another one both were hospitalised with psychosis. They were both found on consecutive days semi unresponsive with signs of medication overdosage and psychosis. They both probably even exceeded my dosage and using on several days, where i consumed the whole in one night. MDPV was also very bad, real quick paranoia, bad strain on cardiovascular system. I have wrote a trip report called "toxic waste product" if you are interested. Desoxypipradol is mild and forgiving wouldnt it have such a high potency, long half life and underwhelming effect.


----------



## ebola?

> I smoked over 1g of MDPV when I first tried it and went straight into psychosis which took a week to subside





> I recently accidently smoked like 200 mg of this god damn crap. It was confused for a cannabinoid (mind you i was already high on pregabalin, phenibut and ethanol).



Just...wow.  Thank god these weird research chemicals have wider therapeutic indices than more common stimulants.

ebola


----------



## Xorkoth

I forgot about this thread.  I think I posted mini trip reports in it when I was on my desoxypipradrol run.  I really enjoyed it but I stayed up for a week.  Surprisingly so psychosis but I paid dearly for it.


----------



## ebola?

Ha.  I remember a couple of extremely verbose posts. 

ebola


----------



## Xorkoth

The 2008 Obama election was going on during that week of desoxy also.  I made some crazy rambling entire page or more posts in PD Social. 

Desoxy is a weird one but I sometimes had really awesome, euphoric experiences, and that whole week was one until I crashed out at the end.  Hard.


----------



## InterestingFACT

Hey guys,

People seem to be mentioning some other threads about the drug, but this seems to be the most successful, so I'll leave this here (forgive me I'm new). 

There seems to be a consensus that this drug lasts way too long for recreational use. However there are a number of anecdotal reports of it being really useful at low doses. As a long acting functional stimulant, this seems really appealing to me. 

I currently (though on break for summer) take vyvanse 50mg for ADHD during the school year. It's been great, though the commute home can be difficult at times, and doing work at night, because a morning dose tends to be wearing off by then. Also, it's absurdly expensive, and with my high deductible insurance plan I'm paying full price for it. 

I have, on more than one occasion, considered 2dpmp as an alternative. It's incredibly long duration actually seems perfect for all day ADHD treatment. And since it's been through some clinical trials, there's at least a degree of safety indicated (as opposed to, say, 2-fma, which has apparently caused cardiac problems with long term use due to build up of cardiotoxic metabolites. ). 

The only problem is the possibility of the drug building up in my system. Meaning that low dosage usage would eventually build up a significant plasma concentration over time. This would depend on the actual pharmacological halflife of the dig, I suppose. And I haven't seen any studies revealing it's halflife. Does anyone have any advice for me in this regard. Would consecutive low dosage usage pose a significant danger in the same way that high dosage usage does? Or could it actually be useful as a fictional stimulant, as long as dosages are kept very controlled?


----------



## crOOk

InterestingFACT said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> People seem to be mentioning some other threads about the drug, but this seems to be the most successful, so I'll leave this here (forgive me I'm new).
> 
> There seems to be a consensus that this drug lasts way too long for recreational use. However there are a number of anecdotal reports of it being really useful at low doses. As a long acting functional stimulant, this seems really appealing to me.
> 
> I currently (though on break for summer) take vyvanse 50mg for ADHD during the school year. It's been great, though the commute home can be difficult at times, and doing work at night, because a morning dose tends to be wearing off by then. Also, it's absurdly expensive, and with my high deductible insurance plan I'm paying full price for it.
> 
> I have, on more than one occasion, considered 2dpmp as an alternative. It's incredibly long duration actually seems perfect for all day ADHD treatment. And since it's been through some clinical trials, there's at least a degree of safety indicated (as opposed to, say, 2-fma, which has apparently caused cardiac problems with long term use due to build up of cardiotoxic metabolites. ).
> 
> The only problem is the possibility of the drug building up in my system. Meaning that low dosage usage would eventually build up a significant plasma concentration over time. This would depend on the actual pharmacological halflife of the dig, I suppose. And I haven't seen any studies revealing it's halflife. Does anyone have any advice for me in this regard. Would consecutive low dosage usage pose a significant danger in the same way that high dosage usage does? Or could it actually be useful as a fictional stimulant, as long as dosages are kept very controlled?


There are many drugs with longer half lives which can be taken daily and will eventually show at a relatively stable plasma level. I'd be worried about running into sleep issues. Have you checked the results of the clinical trials out, are they available? You need a high level of self control for this to work out which I'm sure you are aware of. I personally failed miserably trying to self medicate with stimulants. It worked well for a year or so, but went downhill fast after that. Then again, I have bipolar 1 disorder, you have ADHD. You could give it a shot, but personally I'd try to score some amphetamine instead, clean that up and prepare capsules for daily dosing. Is there no option to be prescribed a psychostimulant that's cheaper than lisdexamfetamine instead, like plain old d-amphetamine? You could take that twice daily. Whichever way you look at it though, the problem of being able to perform very demanding cognitive tasks in the evening vs. being able to go to sleep on time will remain.

I'd recommend talking this through with your psychiatrist before scoring an rc like this, eventhough I can see how it's appealing and could even see it working out.


----------



## InterestingFACT

crOOk said:


> There are many drugs with longer half lives which can be taken daily and will eventually show at a relatively stable plasma level. I'd be worried about running into sleep issues. Have you checked the results of the clinical trials out, are they available? You need a high level of self control for this to work out which I'm sure you are aware of. I personally failed miserably trying to self medicate with stimulants. It worked well for a year or so, but went downhill fast after that. Then again, I have bipolar 1 disorder, you have ADHD. You could give it a shot, but personally I'd try to score some amphetamine instead, clean that up and prepare capsules for daily dosing. Is there no option to be prescribed a psychostimulant that's cheaper than lisdexamfetamine instead, like plain old d-amphetamine? You could take that twice daily. Whichever way you look at it though, the problem of being able to perform very demanding cognitive tasks in the evening vs. being able to go to sleep on time will remain.
> 
> I'd recommend talking this through with your psychiatrist before scoring an rc like this, eventhough I can see how it's appealing and could even see it working out.



Thanks for the help.

Yeah, it's definitely the half life I'm worried about. 2-dpmp was dropped back in the 60s when the company researching it decided to bring methylphenidate to the market instead--because the shorter duration made it more convenient, I believe. I've been on the methylphenidate train before, with focalin. It's not a bad drug, but XR formulations don't sit well with me: I would soar up, then crash, then soar up, then crash. This is actually why I'm so fond of the vyvanse--because it's a prodrug its time release feels much more smooth.

That's the main reason why I would feel more comfortable with vyvanse over an XR dexedrine or something similar. Well, that and I feel like it might look bad to go asking after pure d-amp. (Whereas vyvanse at least has a reputation, even if it's not true, of being "unabusable.")

I've never personally had a problem with using stimulants in terms of binging or addiction issues. Even with extra laying around I've never felt the urge to take a larger dose than I need to get by. And I don't know if it's that I have adhd, exactly. I know plenty of people with adhd who are very prone to drug abuse. I guess, when it comes to drugs, I just don't tend to have an addictive personality.

If 2-dpmp was more widely available, I would probably pick some up just to try. But honestly it's probably a fair bet to assume that it's not really worth the risks--a small accident in measuring can mean a mistake that deprives you of a night or two of sleep. It's too bad about the reports I've heard that 2-fma is bad long-term, because that honestly sounds about perfect to me--longer than vyvanse, no significant euphoria, no body load. Just pure focus. Really, I'd like to see some more research being done by big pharma on new adhd formulations. I guess they're content with the amp and mph formulations they have, but it really seems like there's a lot of untapped potential out there in the RC market--some people say that MPA is better for their adhd than any medication they've tried, for example. I just wish there was more data on long term toxicity.


----------



## Ziiirp

I would not say there is untapped potential, those analogues have no real advantages over the classics. If you are prescribed Vyvanse you would only be disappointed by the RCs you listed. MPA has a shitload of side effects, 2-FMA is underwhelming. I would suggest, that you cut down your Vyvanse use, if you are not satisfied with the results anymore. Switching to another stimulant will provide better effects in the short-term, because they differ in monoamine reuptake/release profile. But in the long-term you will develop a tolerance with those, too, subsequently.

2-DPMP is not suitable for daily use IMHO. I take it ~once a year and I am regretting it every time :D It works, but the residual stimulation goes on for several days, and that sucks a lot because of the possible interactions. Drink a cup of coffee 2 days after dosing and you know what I mean.

I would stick to Vyvanse if I were in your spot.


----------



## InterestingFACT

Ziiirp said:


> I would not say there is untapped potential, those analogues have no real advantages over the classics. If you are prescribed Vyvanse you would only be disappointed by the RCs you listed. MPA has a shitload of side effects, 2-FMA is underwhelming. I would suggest, that you cut down your Vyvanse use, if you are not satisfied with the results anymore. Switching to another stimulant will provide better effects in the short-term, because they differ in monoamine reuptake/release profile. But in the long-term you will develop a tolerance with those, too, subsequently.
> 
> 2-DPMP is not suitable for daily use IMHO. I take it ~once a year and I am regretting it every time :D It works, but the residual stimulation goes on for several days, and that sucks a lot because of the possible interactions. Drink a cup of coffee 2 days after dosing and you know what I mean.
> 
> I would stick to Vyvanse if I were in your spot.



It's interesting that you say that. You may very well be right. I suppose I can't really form my own opinion on the matter without experimenting myself, but since I have a legitimate prescription, that may be a lot of effort and risk for no real benefit. 

In any case, it's not Vyvanse's effect that is lacking, but its price. I actually have been on a tolerance break since the beginning of summer--but even before I went on break it was still very effectively medicating my symptoms--I think amphetamine's effects on focus persist long after tolerance takes the euphoria away. It's a trap that a lot of people fall into, trying to preserve the euphoria under the mistaken assumption that the euphoria is the indicator of the medication's effectiveness.

I will probably stick to the Vyvanse  though it would be good to know there are other options out there, if 2-dpmp really lasts multiple days for you, even with sane dosages, then I agree that it would be unworkable as a daily stim.


----------



## Kilfer

This is so far the only clean stim I found much too clean for my taste, and I have pretty much used/sampled them all over the last 20 years or so, from ephedrone to flephedrone. Yeah, although the matter is debatable I consider several substituted amphetamines/cathinones as "clean" but now compared with desoxypipradol every stim I used seems a little dirty but much more enjoyable than this bastard offspring of a cross between Modafinil and God knows what extra-inert amph derivative crafted to get around analog laws by having no perceptible positive effects on the mind. Not pharmacologically correct but that's how I describe an everlasting stimulation totally exempt from any hint of a shadow of euphoria or mood lift and to top it off it's seemingly impervious to benzos and similar downers. I really wished I had a pair of 100mg Nembutals to finish off this misery of an experience but I'm not even convinced it would have sufficed. Sheesh!


----------



## Xorkoth

desoxy is weird stuff.  Sometimes I would just get stimulation, but if done right (which includes staying up for a long time) it becomes very euphoric.  I used it a lot for a while and ended with a 7-day binge where I literally did not sleep and had very intense and pleasurable effects.  I think I made some seriously rambling posts somewhere in this thread many years ago during this time.  I definitely made some page-long rambles in PD Social at the time. 

Weird stuff.  You have to be careful with it.  In my early experiments I didn't get a lot from it, it was never that uncomfortable but it was kinda like, what's the point.  After a while I figured out how to dose it (if I recall it involved several redoses of smaller amounts for me and by hour 8 I usually got a flood of euphoria).


----------



## Kilfer

Xorkoth said:


> I think I made some seriously rambling posts somewhere in this thread many years ago during this time.



Yes, you did 



> Weird stuff.  You have to be careful with it.  In my early experiments I didn't get a lot from it, it was never that uncomfortable but it was kinda like, what's the point.  After a while I figured out how to dose it (if I recall it involved several redoses of smaller amounts for me and by hour 8 I usually got a flood of euphoria).



Perhaps I did not use it properly then.


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah... I might use it again if I had ready access I didn't have to pay for, but I might not... it made me pretty manic when I dosed right, which is really fun, but I'd get reckless and hedonistic and I would pay for it later.  The last time I did it I literally took it every day, usually more than once, for 7 days straight.  No sleep though I laid down for hours and watched the patterns behind my eyelids and thought intensely about stuff each night.  I was euphoric pretty much the whole week.  But at the end I crashed hard and felt pretty bad for a couple of weeks.  And even though I never experienced stimulant psychosis, I was pretty mashed with no sleep for 7 days.  And I had socks on the whole time because it was winter and my feet were extra cold from the desoxy, and after that week I was recovering and took them off, and my feet were massively wrinkled, like DEEP wrinkles, from being in sweat enclosed in socks all week, and the wrinkles hurt a lot, maybe I was getting a fungus or something, it cleared up after I went barefoot for a day or so.  But yeah, I didn't intend on that kind of dangerous bender but I got compulsive because I was pretty much in full-blown mania for that whole week.


----------



## Ziiirp

I'll never ever administer that one orally again. Only nasally for me now (unfortunately I only got my 40%ethanol-2DPMP-solution left, which obviously has a few side effects when insufflated).

Brief administration protocol :

T+0h : Sublingually administer 4ml (=~4mg) solution and then ingest the solution ... effects were mainly physical. No functional stimulation, but major increase in anxiety/agiation.

T+4h : Insufflated 3x 0.5 ml of the solution. Effects are not comparable that of the orally dosed ones. The mental effects are much more prominent. The overall feeling of doom from the oral dose is masked with typical NDRI-"euphoria".

T+72h : REM-Sleep was possible, obviously there are still lingering residuals/metabolites of the substance present in organism, as there is a huge boost in anxiety when a caffeine-containing drink is consumed.

Next experiment (I'm short on less unhealthy stims right now) will be with 0.5mg insufflated every 30 mins in a span of max. 2h (overall dose ~2mg). I guess that will be my last experiment with it, as it does not help me anymore as it used to ~6 years ago. Instead I get incredibly horny on it and scatter-brained but right now I blame the oral administration for the most physical symptoms. Hope I'm right. I wish I never made a solution of it in the first place ...


----------



## treezy z

I don't know where you people get these 10mg keeps you up 24 hours doses. I stayed up 2 or 3 days off 250mg. This shit is kinda weak IMO.


----------



## Xorkoth

250mg is an insanely high dose... I hope no one reading this thinks it's okay to jump in there.  I found desoxypipradrol to be a strange stimulant.  The first few times I tried it, I didn't care for it, it kept me up for a long time on 10mg but it was largely unpleasant, anxiety producing but a strangely light effect.  As I used it more, I got the feel for it.  Generally the first 8 hours were light, fairly stimulating, a combination of pleasant and unpleasant.  Then, USUALLY, after 8 hours I'd get this surge of euphoria and it would be fun from then on.  One time I did it 7 days in a row, dosing 5-10mg at a time, several times a day, didn't sleep a wink that whole week and my level of euphoria and mania continued to grow.  I felt incredible for the second half of that week.  Of course afterwards I was wrecked for weeks.  It was winter and cold in my house, and I wore socks the whole time, even when I laid down to try to sleep (unsuccessfully) at night.  After that week my feet were sore all over and wrinkled seemingly permanently, it seemed that I had some sort of fungal infection from the constant sweat moisture.


----------



## treezy z

Ya like xorxoth says don't do that dose. I'm 6'3" 280lbs and can tolerate stims like Charlie sheen before he got aids.


----------



## Ziiirp

Insufflated ~5-6ml of vodka, that are supposed to contain 5-6mg of 2-DPMP. Yes, I am hardcore (dumb). %)

Effects are okay so far. Like a mild, but almost side-effect-free Ethylphenidate. Effects did not start until t+1h.


----------



## i_just_took_what?

i just got this. I read the entire thead and im excited I must say. Harm reduction is my goal and safety first. I shall report back later.


----------



## MDPV_Psychosis

INB4 loopy long winded story of multiday sleeplessness, paranoia, shadow people etc.

In other words be careful. Dose small and do not redose. It can feel quite benign for many hours after dosing and many have foolishy redosed because of this and greatly regretted it.

I enjoyed the stuff but I always dosed once conservatively and then never redosed.


----------



## Ziiirp

I enjoyed the stuff only low dosed as insufflated powder (all other ROAs caused nightmarish experiences every time). IMHO some drugs should not be taken orally cause of the duration and unpredictability of onset/offset - functions (every drug/organism relation operates in waves).


----------



## swilow

This thread is one of the great Bluelight reads :D


----------



## Xorkoth

Wish I could find my PD social posts that required scrolling the screen to read all of, around the time when Obama got elected in 2008 when I binged for a week on this... I actually re-read this whole thread hoping to find some of them and I guess I only did the longest ones in PD Social.


----------



## i_just_took_what?

I just insulfated 10 mg. I will document this for the newxt 4 hours as I am just working on music. First off, its a nice fine crystally powder that has a great sensational tingle burn and no flavour. In 5 minutes i felt a lift and its been 45 and slowly building maintaining a greeat state of well being and happiness. Now to resist all urges to redose for the next day and ride this one out. Ill be back.. 
t-0:45


----------



## i_just_took_what?

yes, sulfated is what I jsut did, 10 mg weighed. body weight 150 lean. height 5'11 casual recreation stim tolerance. Thanks for the advice. Much appreciated. I know its been an hour, and this is just the beginning. So far so good and veer enjoyable. I do sense the urge that a big rush is around the corner that probably doesn't come which causes a redose causing hallucinations. 
I feel very giddy and this above average happiness and a euphoric warmth


----------



## i_just_took_what?

T 1:45 
Noticing RUSH. its good. Not hungry not thirsty but will drink water anyways.


----------



## swilow

Xorkoth said:


> Wish I could find my PD social posts that required scrolling the screen to read all of, around the time when Obama got elected in 2008 when I binged for a week on this... I actually re-read this whole thread hoping to find some of them and I guess I only did the longest ones in PD Social.



I wanna read them too, your stimulant posts are always entertaining...

I think all you need to do is read 10 pages of this thread to know the effects of desoxy. I never tried it, got sent a sample and have no idea what I did with it. I think I traded it years ago.


----------



## i_just_took_what?

Last post, its awesome!!!
Have a great night, my next day is going to be. l8tr


----------



## Xorkoth

The spirit of desoxy is strong with this one... watch out, set a limit to how long you will do this and stick to it.  I suggest not more than 2 days in a row.  Also I'd be really surprised if you can sleep at all without fully coming down, which takes a long time.  Don't underestimate this drug.


----------



## rideofalife

Ok, I am,
I_just_took_what?

10 mg is perfect. 
I did go a little higher. 15 is gooood.
It's a chronic one. Hard to stop. 

The story of my other account, i_just_took_what?

It's long. 


Would I do it again? 

I am going to. Nothing is this good.


----------



## rideofalife

*the spirit transformed my life, my being.*



Xorkoth said:


> The spirit of desoxy is strong with this one... watch out, set a limit to how long you will do this and stick to it.  I suggest not more than 2 days in a row.  Also I'd be really surprised if you can sleep at all without fully coming down, which takes a long time.  Don't underestimate this drug.



Amazing, peace, the ultimate experience


----------



## Hardrugsenporn

Huge potential for long lasting dopamine release benefit though.  I jacked off 4 times in a row... But bad psychosis at points... fine line be careful.


----------



## 2_dpmp_tard

Its me I_just_took_what 16 months, homeless 4 times,  rehab for 3 months, lost everything I had later.
So this is what actually happened that day I did 2-dpmp.
I fell in love. 
I burned through 250 mg in 3 days, all ROA,  at day 9, I was hallucinating my friends I haven't seen in 15 years. They were in my  apartment.  It was then I understood my roommate telling me to sleep.  I felt close to death. But still had energy.  Ya see. I never stopped using 2-dpmp for another 10 months of non stop 2-dpmp and 3-fpm . In the end, I had a gram of 2-dpmp.  I jumped on the greyhound bus, already awake 14 days.  I believed I was being hacked. And wrecked 4 cell phones in that trip.  I ingested 100-125 mg subliminally every morning. Until I ran out. Well, then I was homeless, rehab, now I'm in a home, 
I'll still use stimulants cautiously. 2-dpmp forever will hold a place in my heart. It's beautiful.  I'll do it if I can figure out a dose for my adhd.
I seen some people I have it to, lose their minds after being awake 15 days, they went via cops to mental hospital because they thought people were Marc's, grabbed a bit, and got violent. I was awake the same time, I just have been doing it for years, and could react. Other words. I might never of had the chance to write the ending of what happened that day I tried 2-dpmp.

Peace.
Forever ivory wave


----------



## 2_dpmp_tard

P.S

I ordered HEXEN


----------



## Xorkoth

Good luck man...


----------



## Buzz Lightbeer

Very cool report!!

This guy was going to parties where people were snorting 2C-D  somehow this is so awesome, weird drug of choice, everyone going through the intense pain, all while on a potent stim.
I wonder what happened to this drug, given the amount of pages in the thread something happened at least. Commenting so I can find it more easily later on


----------



## Xano

Oh man, that sounds so cool!
What differences do you think there would be with an oral ingestion?


----------



## Xorkoth

I mostly only took it orally, just like any drug, it comes on slower, and lasts longer, with less of a peak.

Desoxy is a weird one.  I stayed up for 7 days on it once (I probably had some posts years ago in this thread from then, pretty actually).  I never got crazy and I felt great the whole time, but crashed so hard for like 3 weeks after that.  And I never changed my socks and I had painful wrinkles, they were starting to get infected from all the sweat and never drying out.  It's such a strange stimulant, I didn't like it just trying to do it one day, it had to be multi-day binges.  The first day was anxious and strange.  It's subtle in a way, but at some point you can build up to such a crazy amount of euphoria.  It lasts for AGES, like 24 hours on a dose.  I have occasionally considered getting some, but just... no.  I should never do that again.


----------

